# L.O.L.L..



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh this is wonderful. My only suggestion is to totally ignore anyone trying to aggravate us to gain attention. The theory is they will give up if they don't get attention. It will take time. But they always seem to find us and they are nothing if not persistent.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Agreed. The virtual IGNORE button is installed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies - Nice to be here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't believe we are getting another winter storm. The warning for my city is from tomorrow morning 6AM til---
Expecting another 6 to 8 inches.Now I know why my ankle is aching lol


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this avatar. Looks like she is incognito! I'm scared to go check out the weather channel.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello friends


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Sounds good. Where's the sign-up sheet?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Hey y'all nice to be here........I feel safe.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

HI there!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully.


I agree this is a fine charter, but may I add one proviso? Misunderstandings are so common in online communications--let's make it a rule to check and double-check with the poster before flying off the handle when some seemingly dubiously-worded comment goes up.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Me, too, Rocky - there's no place like home,there's no place like home, there's no place like home! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Patty, another adorable picture, but I get confused so easily and you are adding to it by switching your so avatar so often!  
Oh, she is such a cutie pie, and a natural in front of the camera. I long to be a Nana - one day soon hope!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree this is a fine charter, but may I add one proviso? Misunderstandings are so common in online communications--let's make it a rule to check and double-check with the poster before flying off the handle when some seemingly dubiously-worded comment goes up.


I think that is a good idea - we want to remain friends even if we don't always agree. You all are so nice I can't envision an issue on this thread, though.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

R.A.I.D.!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> HI there!


Hey Stablebimom! Nice to see you


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Hey y'all nice to be here........I feel safe.


Welcome home, Rocky


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone else seen the clip that was posted on Blaze? During a routine interview with a marathon participant the cameraman got some footage of a guy shouldering his way through the crowd with a bulging backpack and a suitcase on wheels. Even they admit it may be nothing, but watching the footage was fascinating!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A sad day in America. These opposing senators who shot down the extended watered down background check bill should be ashamed of themselves. 
Talk about arrogance.80-90% of Americans wanted this and they blew off their constituents. I have never felt such a sense of gloom for our children over this. Criminals will continue to purchase guns as will the severely deranged.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

At the moment, I am so ashamed of the Senate.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> A sad day in America. These opposing senators who shot down the extended watered down background check bill should be ashamed of themselves.
> Talk about arrogance.80-90% of Americans wanted this and they blew off their constituents. I have never felt such a sense of gloom for our children over this.


I just can't understand how they, the senators, get away with this. I am afraid voters can be stupid and vote against their own best interests. I feel so sad for the parents and families of people who have been killed by gun violence. Did you ever think that you would know someone who was killed by gun violence? I never thought it would happen to me, but it has. A dear friend was murdered. Just doesn't feel right that we can be ignored by our elected representatives.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Could it just be unbelievably bad timing? Everyone is so upset and jumpy about the bombing stuff right now. Would things have gone any differently if the bill has been presented last week?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I know, Rocky. I guess we'll have to live with it for now. 
It was hard to watch the reactions of the Newtown Parents and relatives. I don't know how these senators sleep at night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't think so, Susan. A good majority of these senators are funded by the NRA.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't think so, Susan. A good majority of these senators are funded by the NRA.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Patty, another adorable picture, but I get confused so easily and you are adding to it by switching your so avatar so often!
> Oh, she is such a cutie pie, and a natural in front of the camera. I long to be a Nana - one day soon hope!


LOL medusa. You are right. The one I had up before is on another computer in the house. And since the little punkinseed is with me today, I can't get down stairs to change it back.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi everybody!!! Thanks for starting this thread! This feels like the coffee clatche I would love to attend! I will be visiting this thread often!

I think a lot of the Senators are worried about where their campaign dollars will come from if they back this bill. With so much disinformation surrounding what this bill entails, you have many more conservatives believing that their 2nd amendment rights are being taken away. This bill would have helped to insure that people with histories of mental illness were unable to purchase a gun.

I heard a story on NPR a few days ago. An ATF officer was being interviewed and stated that unlike CSI and all the other TV crime shows, there is no database listing all gun owners in the United States. Thus, if a felony is committed with a gun, they have to physically call the gun manufacturer to see what retail outlet sold the gun then contact the retail outlet, who then had to check PAPER files to determine who purchased the gun. ALL retail outlets keep records of gun purchases, but they are NOT ALLOWED BY LAW to computerize their records. In the event that the retailer goes out of business, they must turn over their paper records to the ATF for storage. The ATF is not allowed to computerized the records either BY LAW.

He went on to explain that this law was instituted in this manner to preclude the government from ever having a listing of all gun owners in the United States that is readily available so as to protect the 2nd amendment rights of all citizens and to insure that the government would not be able to take guns away from private citizens.

Ridiculous, don't you think?

It is a sin and a shame this law didn't pass the Senate. Most Americans want more background checks of those purchasing fire arms. Seems to me that it is just common sense to make sure that whoever owns a weapon is responsible and sane.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Seems to me that it is just common sense to make sure that whoever owns a weapon is responsible and sane.

Totally agree!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Mercygirl, welcome!

Thanks for your profound post. I just learned a few things here. 
Yes I do think that the law is ridiculous. How many felons are on those records I wonder?


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I went through that background check here in SE MI when I bought my cute little S&W.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> A sad day in America. These opposing senators who shot down the extended watered down background check bill should be ashamed of themselves.
> Talk about arrogance.80-90% of Americans wanted this and they blew off their constituents. I have never felt such a sense of gloom for our children over this. Criminals will continue to purchase guns as will the severely deranged.


I saw the President's speech live on the tube, and he was obviously so disappointed. Congress continues to avoid doing its job. Maybe if the bombing in Boston had been a gun attack instead, it would have made a difference in the legislation Congress rejected, and I am not saying this to belittle the bombing or any of the recent crimes of gun violence.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I just can't understand how they, the senators, get away with this. I am afraid voters can be stupid and vote against their own best interests. I feel so sad for the parents and families of people who have been killed by gun violence. Did you ever think that you would know someone who was killed by gun violence? I never thought it would happen to me, but it has. A dear friend was murdered. Just doesn't feel right that we can be ignored by our elected representatives.


Sorry if I sound jaded, but politicians generally respond most to those groups who give them money for their campaigns. Yes, writing and calling and even demonstrating can be beneficial, but in the end it is the money and the NRA has a great deal of power.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone want to discuss wage parity?


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I've been an NRA member for several years - about as many as I've been an AARP member. We're a rather calm bunch - at least the co-members that I've met.
They get about $25/year from me - so does the AARP.

Remember, the AARP is also a large supporter of political causes. 

One of my favorite lines in one of my favorite songs is:

"Remember, not everything is what it seems.
If you don't stand for something, You might fall for anything."


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Sorry if I sound jaded, but politicians generally respond most to those groups who give them money for their campaigns. Yes, writing and calling and even demonstrating can be beneficial, but in the end it is the money and the NRA has a great deal of power.


I know, but hope burns eternal. It just seemed so reasonable to me to pass this bill. However, deep down, I knew it wouldn't pass. Too much money involved from the NRA, gun manufacturers, bullet makers, and right wing rhetoric.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I would love o, but right now I have to sign out for dinner. But I will come back and we can discuss this, peacegoddess.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Anyone want to discuss wage parity?


Yep. Well, maybe no - would make me think of work.

I do work in a two-tier automotive facility and it's ugly. The lower-wage workers are being treated less than nicely. The "newbies" are receiving $14.88/hour when they come in. Over a few years and contracts they will reach the higher pay for their trade or on-line (production) skill.

My employees that I supervise are in that lower tier. It has taken them 5.5 years to get from $8/hour to the $14.88 they are at now. They have recently ratified a new 3-year contract and they received a $1200 taxable bonus and are offered a $500 yearly bonus if they have perfect attendance.

So far, 3 of our 21 are out of the running for the $500.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Ladies
Just got back from Costco, so I have to read everything and get up to date.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Contrary to what some Americans believe Margaret Thatcher was not liked by millions in Britain. She was the British version of Ronald Reagan and she ruled to serve the wealthy there and put millions out of jobs over there. Her own party kicked her out in a vote of no confidence. She exported good jobs to Asia as has happened in the U.S. She got rid of Unions at every opportunity and ruined people's lives. She would fit well in today's GOP. I for one am pleased that no one in the Obama government attended her funeral. They did not attend because they did not respect her or what she represented, not because of all that has happened in the last few days and month's in our country. Boehner took it upon himself to send a few Republicans to the funeral including Michelle Bachmann. The phrase "birds of a feather flock together" is appropriate here.
Trending up on the Pop record charts in Britain; "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead. Enough said?

Below is a reprint from an article in euronews.

Thatcher coffin was generally greeted with applause and even cheers along the route, but not everyone was there to laud her achievements.

The divisions that Margaret Thatcher was blamed for during her time as prime minister were still evident 23 years after she left power.

One protester on the funeral route in London said: So many people internationally and domestically could have done with the help of a powerful lady like that, but instead she turned her back on us, and she looked after the rich and the powerful. So were here to turn our backs on her now that we have that chance.

Another said: The fact that this funeral is taking place, paid for by us, gives us the right to express an alternative opinion  that not everyone thinks that this should have happened.

Thatchers supporters paint her as a champion of freedom, but opponents point out that her policies led to the destruction of communities and livelihoods, and promoted an era where individual greed became king.

More about: British politics, Funerals, Margaret Thatcher, Opposition, United Kingdom
Copyright © 2013 euronews


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Hello friends


  Didn't take long.  Virtual ignore


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Incoming!


BrattyPatty said:


> R.A.I.D.!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm always ashamed of the Senate....and the House. soso



Colorado knits said:


> At the moment, I am so ashamed of the Senate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is this a sick joke about guns don't kill everyone. Bombs do too? Sorry, I'm frustrated.



BrattyPatty said:


> I know, Rocky. I guess we'll have to live with it for now.
> It was hard to watch the reactions of the Newtown Parents and relatives. I don't know how these senators sleep at night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

HI to all. I think it would be nice if everyone introduced themselves. I hear new voices and I look forward to enlightening discussions.

Welcome.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Contrary to what some Americans believe Margaret Thatcher was not liked by millions in Britain. She was the British version of Ronald Reagan and she ruled to serve the wealthy there and put millions out of jobs over there. Her own party kicked her out in a vote of no confidence. She exported good jobs to Asia as has happened in the U.S. She got rid of Unions at every opportunity and ruined people's lives. She would fit well in today's GOP. I for one am pleased that no one in the Obama government attended her funeral. They did not attend because they did not respect her or what she represented, not because of all that has happened in the last few days and month's in our country. Boehner took it upon himself to send a few Republicans to the funeral including Michelle Bachmann. The phrase "birds of a feather flock together" is appropriate here.
> Trending up on the Pop record charts in Britain; "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead. Enough said?
> 
> Below is a reprint from an article in euronews.
> ...


I agree!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Andrea. Good to see you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susankschutz said:


> Yep. Well, maybe no - would make me think of work.
> 
> I do work in a two-tier automotive facility and it's ugly. The lower-wage workers are being treated less than nicely. The "newbies" are receiving $14.88/hour when they come in. Over a few years and contracts they will reach the higher pay for their trade or on-line (production) skill.
> 
> ...


Even today, in the 21st century, women generally make 76 cents to a man's dollar when doing equal work. What happened to equal rights?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

@ Cheeky-
You are kidding, right? They really didn't really send Bachmann did they? Oh my, how embarassing for the USA. But then again, maybe Boehner was trying to get rid of her for a while. SWe'll be hearing about this in her next campaign.
Woe is me!
Thatcher created a poll tax that she considered fair. If you made millions, you paid a certain amount for the household. If you were poor, each member of the household paid the tax.
This caused riots over there. She was not well liked at all.


----------



## hansonsj (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I'll like it here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Andrea. Good to see you.


Hi, Cheeky. I'm here despite all my trials of the week.
Watching basketball tonight, so I'll be in and out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Even today, in the 21st century, women generally make 76 cents to a man's dollar when doing equal work. What happened to equal rights?


I don't get why Republican men think this way. 
Here's Mitch McConnell's view on it:

In defense of the Republicans' vote, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell said "the equal pay legislation would only reward lawyers for filing discrimination suits."
Benjamin J. Myers/Corbis
Nothing about how it could enrich the lives of women in any way. That was quoted in June of 2012. Looks like it came back to bite them in the pants in November.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> @ Cheeky-
> You are kidding, right? They really didn't really send Bachmann did they? Oh my, how embarassing for the USA. But then again, maybe Boehner was trying to get rid of her for a while. SWe'll be hearing about this in her next campaign.
> Woe is me!
> Thatcher created a poll tax that she considered fair. If you made millions, you paid a certain amount for the household. If you were poor, each member of the household paid the tax.
> This caused riots over there. She was not well liked at all.


No kidding, Bachmann went. Thatcher had no love for the middle class or poor. Sound familiar?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

hansonsj said:


> I think I'll like it here.


Welcome! Feel free to chime in at any time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

hansonsj said:


> I think I'll like it here.


Welcome to our thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No kidding, Bachmann went. Thatcher had no love for the middle class or poor. Sound familiar?


Awwh Geez! I hope they don't give her a microphone.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I would like to thank Patty, Suzi and Andrea for getting this thread going. Well done Ladies! :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Somehow I am never going to post another thing on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls ever again. I have stopped watching the topic.. and I am repeating this "mantra" that has been useful over the years in many situations:
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
Over there they're as pleased as a bunch of cats that each has just killed a particularly fat and juicy mouse and are about to tuck in to lovely meal.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I would like to thank Patty, Suzi and Andrea for getting this thread going. Well done Ladies! :-D


A grand job!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Somehow I am never going to post another thing on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls ever again. I have stopped watching the topic.. and I am repeating this "mantra" that has been useful over the years in many situations:
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> ...


I would only eat mouse if I were starving and we are rich in meatier subjects here!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd just like to add my pennies to the kitty. Unfortunately, it's nearly 2 am here and I've spent the last of my energy on Baroness Thatcher's funeral thread. I shall be watching with interest though, and adding my two penn'orth if it's appropriate. Much of what you talk about goes right over my head, but I think we're on the same page politically. Live long and prosper, lasses.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't get why Republican men think this way.
> Here's Mitch McConnell's view on it:
> 
> In defense of the Republicans' vote, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell said "the equal pay legislation would only reward lawyers for filing discrimination suits."
> ...


As was said in an earlier era when women rise so do the rest of the nation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'd just like to add my pennies to the kitty. Unfortunately, it's nearly 2 am here and I've spent the last of my energy on Baroness Thatcher's funeral thread. I shall be watching with interest though, and adding my two penn'orth if it's appropriate. Much of what you talk about goes right over my head, but I think we're on the same page politically. Live long and prosper, lasses.


Anne, we are so happy to have you join us. Welcome!!
Come in any time and chat


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm ashamed of the Senate. What's wrong with these guys? Time to stand up to the NRA and stop accepting their money!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm ashamed of the Senate. What's wrong with these guys? Time to stand up to the NRA and stop accepting their money!


WI am thankful for and proud of women like Patricia Maisch from Arizona who stood up in the U S Senate gallery and yeald "Shame on you!"


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm ashamed of the Senate. What's wrong with these guys? Time to stand up to the NRA and stop accepting their money!


I am thankful for and proud of women like Patricia Maisch from Arizona who stood up in the U S Senate gallery and yeald "Shame on you!"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am thankful for and proud of women like Patricia Maisch from Arizona who stood up in the U S Senate gallery and yeald "Shame on you!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully.


I'm here!!! I will respect all.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

On the way home from work today I heard on the news that Sen. McCain voted for the gun legislation. When it failed, he said that it was shameful. Also ,apparently it was known an hour before the vote that it would not pass. He congratulated the authors of the bill and suggested that it will be revisited in the near future.

Sen. Reid voted against the bill. This was done specifically so it can be re-introduced later, and he will do so over and over again until some sort of legislation passes. Apparently there is some rule in the senate that if the majority leader votes for a bill and it doesn't pass then it cannot be re-introduced in the current session --- I.e, it is dead. That is why he voted against it, to keep it alive.

Why did this bill not pass and why did 5 conservative democrats vote against it? The gun and ammo lobby is only part of the answer. This bill was a compromise to a larger bill before the Senate that includes even more restrictive gun legislation as well as tax issues that contain a GOP compromise. If this bill had passed, then the GOP wouldn't have a leg to stand on if they didn't approve the larger bill which addresses sequestration. Now they can vote against the larger bill on the premise of voting against "gun control" when really it is just another ploy to continue this ridiculous sequestration.

The GOP has states numerous times since 2008 that they will DO NOTHING as long as Obama is in office. Well they have succeeded. 2014 can't get here quick enough. As my Dad used to say: kick the bums out.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can't believe we are getting another winter storm. The warning for my city is from tomorrow morning 6AM til---
> Expecting another 6 to 8 inches.Now I know why my ankle is aching lol


No, not possible!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A sad day in America. These opposing senators who shot down the extended watered down background check bill should be ashamed of themselves.
> Talk about arrogance.80-90% of Americans wanted this and they blew off their constituents. I have never felt such a sense of gloom for our children over this. Criminals will continue to purchase guns as will the severely deranged.


I was saddened to hear of this.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> On the way home from work today I heard on the news that Sen. McCain voted for the gun legislation. When it failed, he said that it was shameful. Also ,apparently it was known an hour before the vote that it would not pass. He congratulated the authors of the bill and suggested that it will be revisited in the near future.
> 
> Sen. Reid voted against the bill. This was done specifically so it can be re-introduced later, and he will do so over and over again until some sort of legislation passes. Apparently there is some rule in the senate that if the majority leader votes for a bill and it doesn't pass then it cannot be re-introduced in the current session --- I.e, it is dead. That is why he voted against it, to keep it alive.
> 
> ...


The NRA helped to get that bill watered down. Then they stood back and said "don't vote for that bill; it's of no consequence. It's too watered down."
(Not an exact quote)


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Thanks for starting this thread! This feels like the coffee clatche I would love to attend! I will be visiting this thread often!
> 
> I think a lot of the Senators are worried about where their campaign dollars will come from if they back this bill. With so much disinformation surrounding what this bill entails, you have many more conservatives believing that their 2nd amendment rights are being taken away. This bill would have helped to insure that people with histories of mental illness were unable to purchase a gun.
> 
> ...


Good info.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, Minnesota ladies. It's time for spring to arrive.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Awwh Geez! I hope they don't give her a microphone.


LMAO!!! Maybe she will recruit over there for her husband's therapy group.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I would like to thank Patty, Suzi and Andrea for getting this thread going. Well done Ladies! :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

And Cheeky!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm here!!! I will respect all.


we know that lol


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And over the last decade, everyone except the top 5% have lost purchasing power. How did we let them get away with it? And why do so many middle class Republicans defend it? Talk about voting against your own self-interest!



peacegoddess said:


> Even today, in the 21st century, women generally make 76 cents to a man's dollar when doing equal work. What happened to equal rights?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

One other thing I don't understand: how is it that people of lower and middle incomes can be ultra conservative and buy the tea party and GOP rhetoric? If they say family values or morals, the GOP an TPers are pretty immoral. They want to take food from babies' mouths and healthcare away from everyone. They want to reduce social security for the elderly --- and the elderly have paid into the system for years. They believe in "rugged individualism". But the reality is that it always takes a village to survive. In fact all the fat cat GOP and TPers have made their money off the sweat and labor of the common Joe Blow.

If you think that standing up for your rights and demanding equal pay, decent, affordable housing, decent schools, decent roads, a pension that you have paid for and decent affordable healthcare is socialism, then you need a dictionary or a course in Political Science 101.

Our country is going down the drain. The reason why is because we don't take care of our most valuable resource: people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. Welcome!



hansonsj said:


> I think I'll like it here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I keep saying this: I don't understand why anyone would vote against their own best interests!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this the same logic that taught us about rape and pregnancy?



BrattyPatty said:


> I don't get why Republican men think this way.
> Here's Mitch McConnell's view on it:
> 
> In defense of the Republicans' vote, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell said "the equal pay legislation would only reward lawyers for filing discrimination suits."
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They sent the right person.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> No kidding, Bachmann went. Thatcher had no love for the middle class or poor. Sound familiar?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> On the way home from work today I heard on the news that Sen. McCain voted for the gun legislation. When it failed, he said that it was shameful. Also ,apparently it was known an hour before the vote that it would not pass. He congratulated the authors of the bill and suggested that it will be revisited in the near future.
> 
> Sen. Reid voted against the bill. This was done specifically so it can be re-introduced later, and he will do so over and over again until some sort of legislation passes. Apparently there is some rule in the senate that if the majority leader votes for a bill and it doesn't pass then it cannot be re-introduced in the current session --- I.e, it is dead. That is why he voted against it, to keep it alive.
> 
> ...


I am with you there, Mercy. I hope those Dems who voted against it get their hiney's kicked in a primary. 
Isn't that an inane law in the senate? Leader has to vote no to get in the floor again. I know Reid and how he would vote otherwise. People need to rally against their own senators for
ignoring the wants of their constituents. It is such a shame. People blame Obama for everything, but forget that their Rep. leaders are the ones who are obstructing any form of legislation. I ill be watching the 2014 races very closely


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome! Glad always to have international view.



aw9358 said:


> I'd just like to add my pennies to the kitty. Unfortunately, it's nearly 2 am here and I've spent the last of my energy on Baroness Thatcher's funeral thread. I shall be watching with interest though, and adding my two penn'orth if it's appropriate. Much of what you talk about goes right over my head, but I think we're on the same page politically. Live long and prosper, lasses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies I apologize if my words exclude W's where they should be. I am having trouble with the key. I am going to have hubby fix it here in a minute.
Reminds me of the old Clinton prank (that never happened) in the White house.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I keep saying this: I don't understand why anyone would vote against their own best interests!


I have noticed that they do not vote conservative onfor economic reasons, but for so called moral issue reasons such as abortion and homosexuality. They follow their church views on these very private issues and than vote against their interests. I have way conservative brothers and extended family and this is how they and their friends vote.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, six pages and no snark or name calling - just intellectual posts and good discussion. Who would have thought liberals could do this? Oh wait - I did!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely correct BrattyPatty. Write and email your Senators please ( unfortunately mine is a nut case) but will write anyway. Best bet--- go and vote in 2014. Get them out. We are paying them HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of dollars and they admit to doing nothing!!! If they worked at my firm, they would have been fired a long time ago.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

damemary said:


> And over the last decade, everyone except the top 5% have lost purchasing power. How did we let them get away with it? And why do so many middle class Republicans defend it? Talk about voting against your own self-interest!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hear, hear!


Mercygirl76 said:


> One other thing I don't understand: how is it that people of lower and middle incomes can be ultra conservative and buy the tea party and GOP rhetoric? If they say family values or morals, the GOP an TPers are pretty immoral. They want to take food from babies' mouths and healthcare away from everyone. They want to reduce social security for the elderly --- and the elderly have paid into the system for years. They believe in "rugged individualism". But the reality is that it always takes a village to survive. In fact all the fat cat GOP and TPers have made their money off the sweat and labor of the common Joe Blow.
> 
> If you think that standing up for your rights and demanding equal pay, decent, affordable housing, decent schools, decent roads, a pension that you have paid for and decent affordable healthcare is socialism, then you need a dictionary or a course in Political Science 101.
> 
> Our country is going down the drain. The reason why is because we don't take care of our most valuable resource: people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I have noticed that they do not vote conservative onfor economic reasons, but for so called moral issue reasons such as abortion and homosexuality. They follow their church views on these very private issues and than vote against their interests. I have way conservative brothers and extended family and this is how they and their friends vote.


Do you think they do this to merely appease people? I have difficulty understanding how one can deny other's a right, such as same sex marriage. I hear some religious individuals say it threatens the institution of marriage but how?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Wow, six pages and no snark or name calling - just intellectual posts and good discussion. Who would have thought liberals could do this? Oh wait - I did!


 :thumbup: And everybody so far!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of these 'moral' issues as subterfuge to keep voters from looking at important issues. As the Wizard of OZ said, "Don't look behind the curtain."



peacegoddess said:


> I have noticed that they do not vote conservative onfor economic reasons, but for so called moral issue reasons such as abortion and homosexuality. They follow their church views on these very private issues and than vote against their interests. I have way conservative brothers and extended family and this is how they and their friends vote.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Do you think they do this to merely appease people? I have difficulty understanding how one can deny other's a right, such as same sex marriage. I hear some religious individuals say it threatens the institution of marriage but how?


I think some people are hateful and ignorant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I think it is up to the voters to make their wishes known.....and what we plan to do if common sense gun laws are ignored by our Congress. We'll kick the bums out!



Mercygirl76 said:


> Absolutely correct BrattyPatty. Write and email your Senators please ( unfortunately mine is a nut case) but will write anyway. Best bet--- go and vote in 2014. Get them out. We are paying them HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of dollars and they admit to doing nothing!!! If they worked at my firm, they would have been fired a long time ago.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Do you think they do this to merely appease people? I have difficulty understanding how one can deny other's a right, such as same sex marriage. I hear some religious individuals say it threatens the institution of marriage but how?


I think we should spread the happiness (or misery  ). Who are we to judge? If you are religious, then you know it's not for you to judge, "lest you be judged." Judgment is God's prerogative.

Frankly, I don't care about what goes on in someone else's bedroom. All I care about is if they are good and decent people. Sexual orientation, race, ethnicity, sex and religion don't play a part in that. The nature of a person's character does.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL you 2! GW what I get from the right wing is that they want smaller government control in the country, but bigger government control in our bedrooms.
I don't believe that same sex marriage will hurt traditional marriage. Love is love.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I think we should spread the happiness (or misery  ). Who are we to judge? If you are religious, then you know it's not for you to judge, "lest you be judged." Judgment is God's prerogative.
> 
> Frankly, I don't care about what goes on in someone else's bedroom. All I care about is if they are good and decent people. Sexual orientation, race, ethnicity, sex and religion don't play a part in that. The nature of a person's character does.


Agree wholeheartedly! I'm not religious but I do not believe it's anyone's place to judge.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL you 2! GW what I get from the right wing is that they want smaller government control in the country, but bigger government control in our bedrooms.
> I don't believe that same sex marriage will hurt traditional marriage. Love is love.


All you need is love!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very well stated, Mercy!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL you 2! GW what I get from the right wing is that they want smaller government control in the country, but bigger government control in our bedrooms.
> I don't believe that same sex marriage will hurt traditional marriage. Love is love.


If they want less government control and say they are not judgmental then they need to vote Libertarian Party.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> All you need is love!


Yah dah dah dah dah.....Thanks GW. I'll have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the night lol!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't get it either. It's a conundrum.



GWPlver said:


> Do you think they do this to merely appease people? I have difficulty understanding how one can deny other's a right, such as same sex marriage. I hear some religious individuals say it threatens the institution of marriage but how?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Personally, I think it is up to the voters to make their wishes known.....and what we plan to do if common sense gun laws are ignored by our Congress. We'll kick the bums out!


I think that is what will happen. One of the Dems who voted against it is not running again. The other 3 should be tarred and feathered.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I can't believe any Democrat would vote AGAINST something like this. Does anyone have their names so I know who NOT to support in the future?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I can't believe any Democrat would vote AGAINST something like this. Does anyone have their names so I know who NOT to support in the future?


I will have them for you momentarily.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I can't believe any Democrat would vote AGAINST something like this. Does anyone have their names so I know who NOT to support in the future?


The full roll call is online. Google U S Senate vote on background checks. My girls Difi and Boxer voted yes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I can't believe any Democrat would vote AGAINST something like this. Does anyone have their names so I know who NOT to support in the future?


Mark Pryor-Arkansas
Max Baucus-Montana
Mark Begich-Alaska
Heidi Heitkamp-North Dakota

Harry Reid (procedural)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Mark Pryor-Arkansas
> Max Baucus-Montana
> Mark Begich-Alaska
> Heidi Heitkamp-North Dakota
> ...


Thanks, not any of my states but I'm taking mental notes anyway--never know what office these sellouts will run for in the future.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, not any of my states but I'm taking mental notes anyway--never know what office these sellouts will run for in the future.


Harry reid had to vote against it in order to bring it back to the floor in the future. Such a ridiculous law. 4 Republicans voted for it.

Susan Collins-Maine
Mark Kirk -Il
John McCain-Az
Pat Toomey-PA


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I will be writing 4 letters tomorrow to those Dems who bucked the party and screwed the country. I understand that they needed 60 votes to win, but protecting special interests is so wrong.
Progressives are infuriated over these 4 senators. I wouldn't be surprised to see each having to run in a primary after this with outside money to help oust these people.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I think we should spread the happiness (or misery  ). Who are we to judge? If you are religious, then you know it's not for you to judge, "lest you be judged." Judgment is God's prerogative.
> 
> Frankly, I don't care about what goes on in someone else's bedroom. All I care about is if they are good and decent people. Sexual orientation, race, ethnicity, sex and religion don't play a part in that. The nature of a person's character does.


it seems to me that the publicly religious folks are able to judge away a mile a minute AND say "judge not lest ye be judged" and never notice the contradiction. A person's capacity for kindness is one character trait that is very important to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, ladies, I am going to sign off for tonight. I have the baby again tomorrow and need to rest up! Have a great evening


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sad but true.



peacegoddess said:


> I think some people are hateful and ignorant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I think we should spread the happiness (or misery  ). Who are we to judge? If you are religious, then you know it's not for you to judge, "lest you be judged." Judgment is God's prerogative.
> 
> Frankly, I don't care about what goes on in someone else's bedroom. All I care about is if they are good and decent people. Sexual orientation, race, ethnicity, sex and religion don't play a part in that. The nature of a person's character does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Those Beatles! Love is all we need.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yah dah dah dah dah.....Thanks GW. I'll have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the night lol!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've got an interesting (I think) topic to help us get to know each other. How about a politician you admire...and why?

From the past, I would have to say Abraham Lincoln. He based his policies on what was right according to his moral compass, and he found a way to get it done.

Recently, President Obama for his vision and persistence in the face of huge odds and such hatred.

I'm also a child of the sixties and I liked Eugene McCarthy for standing against his party because of the Vietnam War. 

What about you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That's a tough one because I have a few favorites.
Can I namde 3?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi - There has been a huge explosion at a fertilizer plant in Waco, TX tonight. An anhydrous ammonia tank exploded and they have set up a triage center at a nearby H.S. football field. There is a nursing home an apartment complex and many homes in the area that have been affected and over 100 people have been brought to nearby hospital. More severally burned are going to be sent to Parkland Hospital in Dallas which is an hour and 1/2 away. They are evacuating the area as there is another tank nearby they think may blow up to as the fire is not under control. Have been watching CNN, Piers Morgan. Looks like another terrible situation. So good to see you all here old friends and new people both. Welcome


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi - There has been a huge explosion at a fertilizer plant in Waco, TX tonight. An anhydrous ammonia tank exploded and they have set up a triage center at a nearby H.S. football field. There is a nursing home an apartment complex and many homes in the area that have been affected and over 100 people have been brought to nearby hospital. More severally burned are going to be sent to Parkland Hospital in Dallas which is an hour and 1/2 away. They are evacuating the area as there is another tank nearby they think may blow up to as the fire is not under control. Have been watching CNN, Piers Morgan. Looks like another terrible situation. So good to see you all here old friends and new people both. Welcome


It always comes in threes, doesn't it? That is scary.I'll take a look. Those poor people who were injured and burned.My heart goes out to them. Do they think it was accidental?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They better run for the border.



susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, not any of my states but I'm taking mental notes anyway--never know what office these sellouts will run for in the future.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Any number you wish. It will be interesting to hear.



BrattyPatty said:


> That's a tough one because I have a few favorites.
> Can I namde 3?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Haven't see Kat for a while.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to go watch CNN. If I don't come back later I will say goodnight now. Cheeky


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Any number you wish. It will be interesting to hear.


I loved JFK because he really worked hard for Civil rights, formed the Peace Corps, and even though he was born into a wealthy family, he really cared about the poor, as did his brothers, Bobby and Ted.
I like Bill Clinton, because he was like one of the guys. He was brilliant in economics, cared very much for the middle class and poor, and had the humor to put Monica Lewinskis dress in his library.

I love Barack Obama. It's not common to see a president appeal to the people as he does.He knew what he was getting into when he ran for office, 2 wars, Bush's deficit and being the first biracial man elected to office. He has faced obstruction every day during his presidency, but will not give up. He is fighting for me and you and our children and grandchildren. I think he is the one that can change this country.
All done


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> On the way home from work today I heard on the news that Sen. McCain voted for the gun legislation. When it failed, he said that it was shameful. Also ,apparently it was known an hour before the vote that it would not pass. He congratulated the authors of the bill and suggested that it will be revisited in the near future.
> 
> Sen. Reid voted against the bill. This was done specifically so it can be re-introduced later, and he will do so over and over again until some sort of legislation passes. Apparently there is some rule in the senate that if the majority leader votes for a bill and it doesn't pass then it cannot be re-introduced in the current session --- I.e, it is dead. That is why he voted against it, to keep it alive.
> 
> ...


You sound a bit like Anne Richards. Too bad she and Molly Ivans aren't around to raise some hell.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've got an interesting (I think) topic to help us get to know each other. How about a politician you admire...and why?
> 
> From the past, I would have to say Abraham Lincoln. He based his policies on what was right according to his moral compass, and he found a way to get it done.
> 
> ...


Lyndon Johnson for his domestic policies. I do not share your opinion of Obama. He is a centrist and not at all living up to his Nobel Peace Prize. Shirley Chisholm and Bella Abzug.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I can't believe any Democrat would vote AGAINST something like this. Does anyone have their names so I know who NOT to support in the future?


As I am not enamoured of the Dems anymore than I am of the Gopers, I am not overly surprised by the defection of those dems who voted against the bill. I know, I am hopelessly cynical in some ways. The public needs to stand up and really be cxounted on this issue and not let Wayne La Pierre and his NRA supporters win this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I would like to thank Patty, Suzi and Andrea for getting this thread going. Well done Ladies! :-D


Thunderous applause to you, lovely ladies!!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I think we should spread the happiness (or misery  ). Who are we to judge? If you are religious, then you know it's not for you to judge, "lest you be judged." Judgment is God's prerogative.
> 
> Frankly, I don't care about what goes on in someone else's bedroom. All I care about is if they are good and decent people. Sexual orientation, race, ethnicity, sex and religion don't play a part in that. The nature of a person's character does.


Bravo, Mercygirl! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've got an interesting (I think) topic to help us get to know each other. How about a politician you admire...and why?
> 
> From the past, I would have to say Abraham Lincoln. He based his policies on what was right according to his moral compass, and he found a way to get it done.
> 
> ...


PERFECT choices!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I miss Molly Ivans so! I can hear her voice still. She saw right through political actions and shared her thoughts in the most hilarious ways. She'd be laughing and crying now....like so many of us.



peacegoddess said:


> You sound a bit like Anne Richards. Too bad she and Molly Ivans aren't around to raise some hell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> As I am not enamoured of the Dems anymore than I am of the Gopers, I am not overly surprised by the defection of those dems who voted against the bill. I know, I am hopelessly cynical in some ways. The public needs to stand up and really be cxounted on this issue and not let Wayne La Pierre and his NRA supporters win this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Even today, in the 21st century, women generally make 76 cents to a man's dollar when doing equal work. What happened to equal rights?


I heard a rumor here that one of my male counterparts is making almost $4.00/hour more than I am and was hired in a year after I was. My boss was going to investigate for me since he's the one that found out about it when they sent him a file on a person to contact for another plant he manages. 
Guess who the potential employee was - one of my former co-workers when I was with another company. He was fired from that job - I quit and came here.

How does that look? Not right and my boss agreed. He doesn't get to choose the pay rate but told me I'm underpaid and he has put in for increases for me. I got .50. WooHoo. My 2 year anniversary is June 20th.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> All you need is love!


All together now......


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Politicians I admire? That's tough...hmm, well Obama of course. I always liked Carter as well. He seemed like a decent man, and I think he made a very effective diplomat post-Presidency.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susankschutz said:


> I heard a rumor here that one of my male counterparts is making almost $4.00/hour more than I am and was hired in a year after I was. My boss was going to investigate for me since he's the one that found out about it when they sent him a file on a person to contact for another plant he manages.
> Guess who the potential employee was - one of my former co-workers when I was with another company. He was fired from that job - I quit and came here.
> 
> How does that look? Not right and my boss agreed. He doesn't get to choose the pay rate but told me I'm underpaid and he has put in for increases for me. I got .50. WooHoo. My 2 year anniversary is June 20th.


Exactly what is happening in the wage disparity battle. Part of how this country continues to discriminate against women in the workplace.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> You sound a bit like Anne Richards. Too bad she and Molly Ivans aren't around to raise some hell.


I live in Texas and I really liked Ann Richards and Molly. Talk about feisty women!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I live in Texas and I really liked Ann Richards and Molly. Talk about feisty women!


We need more women like them! How about women we admire past or present. Jane Adams, Mother Jones, Emma Goldman, Cynthia McKinney, Ladybird Johnson...for me the list could go on and on!

Speaking of Ladybird, I just got back from walking the dog. Pet sitting takes me to all neighborhoods. This time close to Berkeley. The profusion of scents and colors! Jasmine, citrus, tulips (both California and Icelandic) freesias, wisteria, flea bane, cunning succulent gardens that have bits of whimsey in the garden design.

Sending out vibes of hope and peace this day for all on the globe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning ladies!
Just sipping a cup of coffee and catching up. 
peacegoddess, I can smell the freesia! One of my fav scents. I plant the bulbs in pots and keep then close to my patio door. 
We're in the middle of a winter storm right now. The wind is picking up and it's almost white out conditions. I don't know if we will ever see spring this year.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Just sipping a cup of coffee and catching up.
> peacegoddess, I can smell the freesia! One of my fav scents. I plant the bulbs in pots and keep then close to my patio door.
> We're in the middle of a winter storm right now. The wind is picking up and it's almost white out conditions. I don't know if we will ever see spring this year.


You will and then your freesias will be so sweet! Hi to the baby! Tell her a story today about a strong woman in history.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Just sipping a cup of coffee and catching up.
> peacegoddess, I can smell the freesia! One of my fav scents. I plant the bulbs in pots and keep then close to my patio door.
> We're in the middle of a winter storm right now. The wind is picking up and it's almost white out conditions. I don't know if we will ever see spring this year.


Patty, were do you live? Usually we get the mi-April snow but I'm looking at a gorgeous day and I heard in the 70's on Saturday - yipee! But I hope your weather isn't as severe as forecasted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Lisa!
I am in Minnesota.And on days like this I am beginning to question why lol!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Lisa!
> I am in Minnesota.And on days like this I am beginning to question why lol!


I think you should move. Seasons are overrated.
Paul Wellstone was a man to be admired, and he died way before his time.
I'm off to have an MRI today. See you all later.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think you should move. Seasons are overrated.
> Paul Wellstone was a man to be admired, and he died way before his time.
> I'm off to have an MRI today. See you all later.


Hope it goes well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think you should move. Seasons are overrated.
> Paul Wellstone was a man to be admired, and he died way before his time.
> I'm off to have an MRI today. See you all later.


Good luck with that, Andrea. Yes, Sen Paul Wellstone was awesome! It as a sad day for us when his plane went down.
A sad day for the senate too!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I think you should move. Seasons are overrated.
> Paul Wellstone was a man to be admired, and he died way before his time.
> I'm off to have an MRI today. See you all later.


Good luck, Andrea! 
OK, ladies, I am off to my knitting group from 12 - 3 and then my running group & yoga from 6:30 - 8:00. The groups meet two blocks from each other but only 31/2 hours apart! How's that for timing?!? Since I no longer drive, I have to walk ANOTHER 2 miles - 1 home from the library and 1 to the club. That's how I keep me "girlish figure - NOT!!!
I'll check in with everyone tomorrow. Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Good luck, Andrea!
> OK, ladies, I am off to my knitting group from 12 - 3 and then my running group & yoga from 6:30 - 8:00. The groups meet two blocks from each other but only 31/2 hours apart! How's that for timing?!? Since I no longer drive, I have to walk ANOTHER 2 miles - 1 home from the library and 1 to the club. That's how I keep me "girlish figure - NOT!!!
> I'll check in with everyone tomorrow. Have a good day, everyone!


I too, am a walker! Have a great day and bring back some good stories from knitting group.!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The memorial service in Boston is so moving. YoYoMa played a very haunting tune on the cello. Duval Patrick is an awesome man.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm off to knitting instead of MRI! The clinic just called and their machine went down! Rescheduled for next week.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Happy knitting Andrea. I am working on an Aran afghan for my niece. It will take a while, but I love all of the different cable designs in it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just heard the President's speech from Boston. Most inspiring under difficult circumstances. Not bellicose but full of resolve.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies - Just finished watching the service in Boston. It was very moving and meaningful. Many good speeches/sermons. Was very proud to be an American today. 
Just started snowing here about 1/2 hour ago. Enjoy your knitting, Andrea and have fun with your family Suzi. I should work on my niece's wedding afghan. I'm not as far along as I should be.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Just heard the President's speech from Boston. Most inspiring under difficult circumstances. Not bellicose but full of resolve.


I agree. The tone of the President's speech was just as you say, and just the right thing for the occasion.

I hope when the dust settles that the President will visit West, Texas. The people there are going to need the same kind of treatment as he gave the people of Boston.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Ladies - Just finished watching the service in Boston. It was very moving and meaningful. Many good speeches/sermons. Was very proud to be an American today.
> Just started snowing here about 1/2 hour ago. Enjoy your knitting, Andrea and have fun with your family Suzi. I should work on my niece's wedding afghan. I'm not as far along as I should be.


It's snowing sideways here. Very windy and I can barely see my garden shed in the back yard. However the pines look awesome with the snow caked on their branches. It gives off a Currier and Ives appeal. It would look much better if it was in February.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

From your politicians, I admired Jimmy Carter and George McGovern. I read the transcript of a speech Jimmy Carter made before he became President (in a Hunter S Thompson book), and his humanity and sense of justice shone through.

In the UK, my local MP from my birthplace is a legend. Dennis Skinner was a coal miner and union official before he became an MP. Yes, Members of Parliament actually used to have real jobs before they were elected. He is completely honest and uncompromising and has the best attendance record of any MP. He is the oldest MP in the House now, and we will never see his like again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Anne, after doing some quick reading on Dennis Skinner, I have come to the conclusion that the US could use men just like him. He is one that I would very much admire. I will continue to read and find out more about him.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good people in politics seem to be harder to find these days. I admire Hubert Humphrey, Gene McCarthy, Paul Wellstone and Al Franken all from my home state of MN. I also liked Carter because of his basic decency. John Kennedy was my favorite president even with his imperfections and I loved Teddy and Bobby too. The Kennedy family took it's responsibilities seriously and practiced the belief, too those who much is given much is expected. I can forgive them their human frailties for all they sacrificed and their children and grandchildren carry on that legacy to this day. I give mixed reviews to Clinton and I have mixed feelings about Obama. History will tell. My very favorite, Lincoln. He sure wouldn't recognize today's Republican party.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Anne is your Dennis named for Dennis Skinner?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anne, after doing some quick reading on Dennis Skinner, I have come to the conclusion that the US could use men just like him. He is one that I would very much admire. I will continue to read and find out more about him.


Thank you. They don't make 'em like that any more.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne is your Dennis named for Dennis Skinner?


You've outed me. I never told anyone that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You've outed me. I never told anyone that.


I knew it! Great minds think alike!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good people in politics seem to be harder to find these days. I admire Hubert Humphrey, Gene McCarthy, Paul Wellstone and Al Franken all from my home state of MN. I also liked Carter because of his basic decency. John Kennedy was my favorite president even with his imperfections and I loved Teddy and Bobby too. The Kennedy family took it's responsibilities seriously and practiced the belief, too those who much is given much is expected. I can forgive them their human frailties for all they sacrificed and their children and grandchildren carry on that legacy to this day. I give mixed reviews to Clinton and I have mixed feelings about Obama. History will tell. My very favorite, Lincoln. He sure wouldn't recognize today's Republican party.


LBJ"accomplishments: Major civil rights legislation, protection of consumer goods, environmental legislation,college aid and Head Start program, medicare, Urban development, land conservation,immigration reform, National Endowment for the Arts, highway safety. LBJ had years of knowledge of congressional members on committees and individuals that he brought great pressure upon to achieve these many achievements. His years of experience combined with his background as a poor Texas boy and young teacher gave him clout that JFK did not have and Obama lacks.

NOW with that said, HIS FOREIGN POLICY STANK!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Someone asked earlier in the thread "who is your favorite woman/women in history.
I will say any women who fought for womens rights in this world.
I admire Madeleine Albright very much. Her quotes are priceless. My fav is " There is a place in hell for women who don't help women". She was the first female 
Secretary of State in the US.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> LBJ"accomplishments: Major civil rights legislation, protection of consumer goods, environmental legislation,college aid and Head Start program, medicare, Urban development, land conservation,immigration reform, National Endowment for the Arts, highway safety. LBJ had years of knowledge of congressional members on committees and individuals that he brought great pressure upon to achieve these many achievements. His years of experience combined with his background as a poor Texas boy and young teacher gave him clout that JFK did not have and Obama lacks.
> 
> NOW with that said, HIS FOREIGN POLICY STANK!


I agree with you peace goddess. LBJ carried through with many wonderful initiatives and Kennedy got credit for some things he shouldn't have. I think LBJ knew where all the bodies were buried and he used that knowledge to get things done. You put it a lot more tactfully than I did. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> LBJ"accomplishments: Major civil rights legislation, protection of consumer goods, environmental legislation,college aid and Head Start program, medicare, Urban development, land conservation,immigration reform, National Endowment for the Arts, highway safety. LBJ had years of knowledge of congressional members on committees and individuals that he brought great pressure upon to achieve these many achievements. His years of experience combined with his background as a poor Texas boy and young teacher gave him clout that JFK did not have and Obama lacks.
> 
> NOW with that said, HIS FOREIGN POLICY STANK!


You do realize Johnson's domestic policies were driven by what he was forced to do to retain power and the support of the people, don't you? In the end he didn't get that and declined to run in 1968. Johnson was a real piece of work, both in his foreign and domestic policies. He had far more powerful men in the government of the time by the short and curlies than I care to recall.

I think back to 11/22/63 and remember how much like a cat that just swallowed the canary looks when he took the oath of office after Kennedy was assassinated. He didn't do that just for the sake of the continuity of the Presidency. He did it with Kennedy's widow in her blood-stained suit standing next to him because it was a great photo opportunity.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree with you peace goddess. LBJ carried through with many wonderful initiatives and Kennedy got credit for some things he shouldn't have. I think LBJ knew where all the bodies were buried and he used that knowledge to get things done. You put it a lot more tactfully than I did. :thumbup:


I love when some one says I am tactful. Thanks.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> You do realize Johnson's domestic policies were driven by what he was forced to do to retain power and the support of the people, don't you? Johnson was a real piece of work, both in his foreign and domestic policies. He had far more powerful men in the government of the time by the short and curlies than I care to recall.
> 
> I think back to 11/22/63 and remember how much like a cat that just swallowed the canary looks when he took the oath of office after Kennedy was assassinated. He didn't do that just for the sake of the continuity of the Presidency. He did it with Kennedy's widow in her blood-stained suit standing next to him because it was a great photo opportunity.


Not a fan I guess.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm off to knitting instead of MRI! The clinic just called and their machine went down! Rescheduled for next week.


Sorry missed this post.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Not a fan I guess.


Please don't tell me you're a fan of LBJ. How old are you? Perhaps not old enough to have seen him in action.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They will require different treatment if it is found to be an industrial accident.



SeattleSoul said:


> I agree. The tone of the President's speech was just as you say, and just the right thing for the occasion.
> 
> I hope when the dust settles that the President will visit West, Texas. The people there are going to need the same kind of treatment as he gave the people of Boston.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dennis Skinner sounds like someone I would admire a great deal. Thanks for educating us.



aw9358 said:


> From your politicians, I admired Jimmy Carter and George McGovern. I read the transcript of a speech Jimmy Carter made before he became President (in a Hunter S Thompson book), and his humanity and sense of justice shone through.
> 
> In the UK, my local MP from my birthplace is a legend. Dennis Skinner was a coal miner and union official before he became an MP. Yes, Members of Parliament actually used to have real jobs before they were elected. He is completely honest and uncompromising and has the best attendance record of any MP. He is the oldest MP in the House now, and we will never see his like again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> LBJ"accomplishments: Major civil rights legislation, protection of consumer goods, environmental legislation,college aid and Head Start program, medicare, Urban development, land conservation,immigration reform, National Endowment for the Arts, highway safety. LBJ had years of knowledge of congressional members on committees and individuals that he brought great pressure upon to achieve these many achievements. His years of experience combined with his background as a poor Texas boy and young teacher gave him clout that JFK did not have and Obama lacks.
> 
> NOW with that said, HIS FOREIGN POLICY STANK!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If it works go for it, and it did work for LBJ.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree with you peace goddess. LBJ carried through with many wonderful initiatives and Kennedy got credit for some things he shouldn't have. I think LBJ knew where all the bodies were buried and he used that knowledge to get things done. You put it a lot more tactfully than I did. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for double posting. Wouldn't it be nice to be able to simply delete these?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

LBJ could not admit the Vietnam War was wrong and doomed to failure. I thought he looked sad in that photo. I think it's best to rely on fact rather than conjecture. IMHO



SeattleSoul said:


> You do realize Johnson's domestic policies were driven by what he was forced to do to retain power and the support of the people, don't you? In the end he didn't get that and declined to run in 1968. Johnson was a real piece of work, both in his foreign and domestic policies. He had far more powerful men in the government of the time by the short and curlies than I care to recall.
> 
> I think back to 11/22/63 and remember how much like a cat that just swallowed the canary looks when he took the oath of office after Kennedy was assassinated. He didn't do that just for the sake of the continuity of the Presidency. He did it with Kennedy's widow in her blood-stained suit standing next to him because it was a great photo opportunity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm old enough to remember LBJ's weak points. I'm also old enough to understand his strengths.



SeattleSoul said:


> Please don't tell me you're a fan of LBJ. How old are you? Perhaps not old enough to have seen him in action.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> They will require different treatment if it is found to be an industrial accident.


 I had a senior moment and forgot to say that a horrible accident and a horrible act of terrorism are two entirely different things


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

We all have our heroes and heroines. I think we are still reaping many benefits from LBJ's domestic program. Again he was f....ed on his Vietnam policy.

I could argue that Nixon opening up China has come to bite us in the tush big time, but he also did some good things domestically. It does not make me a fan though.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's still snowing heavily here. I think we may get another of our neighbor's pine trees on our roof again. This is some heavy wet snow!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's still snowing heavily here. I think we may get another of our neighbor's pine trees on our roof again. This is some heavy wet snow!


Oh, I remember those good, ol' days. Because it's so warm, it should melt away in a few days, right?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Please don't tell me you're a fan of LBJ. How old are you? Perhaps not old enough to have seen him in action.


I am not a fan of LBJ, but he had a job to do and he had people all over the place who "owed" him. That is the game in politics, power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely. He got it done.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, I remember those good, ol' days. Because it's so warm, it should melt away in a few days, right?


Nope, no warm up until Memorial Day weekend. Would I lie to you? :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nope, no warm up until Memorial Day weekend. Would I lie to you? :lol:


But my sister told me it was 30 degrees. It should melt!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> But my sister told me it was 30 degrees. It should melt!


30 is still below freezing. If we can see 40 and sun, it will melt fast enough.This would be so beautiful if it wasn't April! 
The roads are treacherous. It took my daughter 45 Min to get home. It usually takes 10. She has to go back into work until 2 AM for inventory. It is supposed to pick up again tonight. We are under a winter storm warning until 10 AM tomorrow. I'll be worrying about her all night. Brynn is staying overnite here. So there is 1 less to worry about.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's still snowing heavily here. I think we may get another of our neighbor's pine trees on our roof again. This is some heavy wet snow!


Hope for no downed trees.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hope for no downed trees.


Me too! Last year one fell on our house. I thought it was an explosion. I will have a picture up in a few minutes. The sky is as white as the snow.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone read this piece by David Sirota? Very interesting . . . .

http://www.salon.com/2013/04/16/lets_hope_the_boston_marathon_bomber_is_a_white_american/


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Has anyone read this piece by David Sirota? Very interesting . . . .
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/04/16/lets_hope_the_boston_marathon_bomber_is_a_white_american/


Exactaly the thoughts that have been running through my brain. I enjoy Sirota's writing very much.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me too! Last year one fell on our house. I thought it was an explosion. I will have a picture up in a few minutes. The sky is as white as the snow.


Nature is beautiful, but awesome in her splendor and beauty. I hope you get spring soon.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Patty and Cheeky
It looks like it did when I was there in December!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Has anyone read this piece by David Sirota? Very interesting . . . .
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/04/16/lets_hope_the_boston_marathon_bomber_is_a_white_american/


That was very interesting ! I will look for more articles by him in the future.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, it does look like December, Andrea! Feels like it too! I was going to take a pic of my lilac bushes, but couldn't get close enough. Snow is too deep for my boots!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Spring my arse! I think Mother Nature needs to take a Midol!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I am not a fan of LBJ, but he had a job to do and he had people all over the place who "owed" him. That is the game in politics, power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely. He got it done.


And what can yu possibly admire about LBJ? THe fact that he was the biggest pimp in the governement at the time and had a big stable of political whores? How old are you? Are you old enough to have been politaclly aware of LBJ while he was President? He was one of the very worst Presidents we ever had.

Tricky Dicky had to work very hard to exceed LBJ. Any legislation he signed into law, he signed to polish his appearance to the American public, not to benefit anyone. "He got it done.", you say. Hitler got a lot of things done, too. Get yourself grounded in what you're attempting to talk about before you say anything else about what you think you admire about Johnson. Here's a little ditty that speaks to how admirably LBJ condicted the illegal war in Viet Nam.

Lyndon Johnson told the nation
Have no fear of escalation 
I am trying everyone to please
Though it isn't really war
We're sending 50,000 more
To help save Viet Nam from Vietnamese


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me too! Last year one fell on our house. I thought it was an explosion. I will have a picture up in a few minutes. The sky is as white as the snow.


Beautiful!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> And what can yu possibly admire about LBJ? THe fact that he was the biggest pimp in the governement at the time and had a big stable of political whores? How old are you? Are you old enough to have been politaclly aware of LBJ while he was President? He was one of the very worst Presidents we ever had.
> 
> Tricky Dicky had to work very hard to exceed LBJ. Any legislation he signed into law, he signed to polish his appearance to the American public, not to benefit anyone. "He got it done.", you say. Hitler got a lot of things done, too. Get yourself grounded in what you're attempting to talk about before you say anything else about what you think you admire about Johnson. Here's a little ditty that speaks to how admirably LBJ condicted the illegal war in Viet Nam.
> 
> ...


How about Civil Rights? Wasn't that under Johnson?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SS, rocky was stating her opinion on LBJ. You don't have to fly off the handle because she has a different opinion than yours. If you don't like him, fine, If rocky liked him, then fine too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

It was. He pushed through the Civil Rights Bill in 1964 despite considerable opposition from Southern Democrats.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

In regard to the Viet Nam war, we were still fighting against communism back then. It was okay to fight in the Korean war, but not Viet Nam? Both were civil wars, but one side of both were fighting against communism.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love your new avatar, Susan!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Love your new avatar, Susan!


Thanks Patty!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> And what can yu possibly admire about LBJ? THe fact that he was the biggest pimp in the governement at the time and had a big stable of political whores? How old are you? Are you old enough to have been politaclly aware of LBJ while he was President? He was one of the very worst Presidents we ever had.
> 
> Tricky Dicky had to work very hard to exceed LBJ. Any legislation he signed into law, he signed to polish his appearance to the American public, not to benefit anyone. "He got it done.", you say. Hitler got a lot of things done, too. Get yourself grounded in what you're attempting to talk about before you say anything else about what you think you admire about Johnson. Here's a little ditty that speaks to how admirably LBJ condicted the illegal war in Viet Nam.
> 
> ...


We get it, you do not think highly of him.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Frankly I don't think any President can be considered a 100% failure. Even the loathsome Nixon re-established diplomatic ties with China.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Anybody up for a snowball fight?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Maybe, the temperature here today was a sticky 64 degrees. Bleah.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anybody up for a snowball fight?


Me too!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I would love a sticky 64 dg. My body needs sun and warmth.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not used to this kind of humidity. We lived for years in Northern California, which was hot but dry. Now, two blocks from the beach, I feel like we've pitched camp in a Swedish sauna.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL. Sounds more like Florida. Maybe there is a storm brewing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We were in 70's and I felt cold.



susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe, the temperature here today was a sticky 64 degrees. Bleah.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

oh thanks,damemary, rub it in!! we reached all of 29 here today. Are you going on a vacation?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Patty did you know that a police man was shot and killed on the MIT campus in Boston tonight. They have told all students to not come out of their rooms and have closed off part of the campus. They are not sure if this shooting has anything to do with the bombing or is an isolated incident.
CNN was talking to a man who has another more clear photo on his iphone of the mystery man with the white cap on. The guy is walking calmly down the street past the explosion, the 2nd one I think and the back pack is gone. It definitely is the same guy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night, Patty. Turn out the lights when you leave.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty did you know that a police man was shot and killed on the MIT campus in Boston tonight. They have told all students to not come out of their rooms and have closed off part of the campus. They are not sure if this shooting has anything to do with the bombing or is an isolated incident.
> CNN was talking to a man who has another more clear photo on his iphone of the mystery man with the white cap on. The guy is walking calmly down the street past the explosion, the 2nd one I think and the back pack is gone. It definitely is the same guy.


I didn't hear any of this. I'm thinking the next bad thing will be on our side of the country.
You and Patty are up too late!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Arizona is on high alert. Suspects may try to flee across to Mexico. I imagine they're doing the same with the Canadian border.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good night ladies! It's been a long day. am read to fall asleep. See you tomorrow!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Black hat dead


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Now learning the identities of the terrorists I'm amazed--last night my husband took one look at those fuzzy photos released by the FBI and declared they were Russians. Eastern Europeans have an unerring knack for identifying each other--the FBI should take advantage of this next time (God forbid) something like this happens.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Now learning the identities of the terrorists I'm amazed--last night my husband took one look at those fuzzy photos released by the FBI and declared they were Russians. Eastern Europeans have an unerring knack for identifying each other--the FBI should take advantage of this next time (God forbid) something like this happens.


Looks like they found them, two brothers, one is dead and the other on the run. Name: Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, of Cambridge, Mass.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Well, I hope the second brother is captured alive. Knowing now those two are ethnic Russians from Chechnya makes their motives even more unfathomable.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, I hope the second brother is captured alive. Knowing now those two are ethnic Russians from Chechnya makes their motives even more unfathomable.


I said the same thing to my husband, but he thinks he won't be captured alive.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Looks like they found them, two brothers, one is dead and the other on the run. Name: Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, of Cambridge, Mass.


Just got up and heard the news. I hope they catch the brother this morning!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I said the same thing to my husband, but he thinks he won't be captured alive.


I think the authorities will try their best, but of course #1 probably has something different in mind.
But I do hope the FBI manages--if they can't talk to the guy there's no way to understand what he hoped to accomplish by setting off those bombs.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> How about Civil Rights? Wasn't that under Johnson?


Yes, Johnson signed the Civil Rights Act of 1964. That Act was desperately needed, and Johnson really had no choice about signing it. However, Vice-President Humphrey was more active, and more pro-civil rights than LBJ, and was more involved in the processes the Act had to go through in Congress.

My knowledge of LBJ is pretty good, and my opinion of him pretty bad. While some positive legislation became law in this country during his time in office, his conduct of the illegal war in Viet Nam was reprehensible. Johnson could have run for President in 1968 and surprised many people when he declined to run that year.

That choice was made very much as a result of national feeling about Viet Nam. While LBJ wasn't involved in the assassination of Robert Kennedey, the Dems ended up nominating Humphrey, whose reputation was seen as poor because he was Johnson's VP when a great deal of the escalation of our troops in Viet Nam took place.

Neither Johnson or Humphrey could have won in 1968. RFK very likely would have run but dead people don't often win elections. Anyway, with public opinion of how the illegal war in Vietnam, and no strong Democratic candidate for President, we got Tricky Dicky instead.

My opinion of LBJ may seem overly harsh, but it relects what many liberal Democrats felt at the time. It was understood that his refusal to run in 1968 was based on the fact that he didn't have the smallest chance of winning. I don't think that reflects well on him at all, and show the good he may have done was vastly overshadowed by Viet Nam.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Can someone tell me how the first one was killed? I just woke up and have a very chirpy GD this morning and can't hear the news.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> SS, rocky was stating her opinion on LBJ. You don't have to fly off the handle because she has a different opinion than yours. If you don't like him, fine, If rocky liked him, then fine too.


I do understand what you're saying. Rocky's welcome to her opinion, of course. My objections to LBJ are incredibly intense, mostly as a result of what he did in Viet Nam. I don't know how old Rocky or you are. For people who were adults, 1968 was a horrible year. Not only was there Viet Nam but Martin Luther King, Jr and Robert Kennedy were assassintated. My opinion of LBJ is very much due to being at a sort of "ground zero" concerning his Presidency and his entire political career. The 45 years since 1968 haven't mellowed my opinion at all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It was. He pushed through the Civil Rights Bill in 1964 despite considerable opposition from Southern Democrats.


I see LBJ as the person who did the dirty work to deal with objectors to the Civil Rights Act, especially Southern Democrats. I see Humphrey as the person who did the positive work that lead to the adoption of the Act, and positive influence was needed just as much as the kind of thing LBJ was so talented at.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> And what can yu possibly admire about LBJ? THe fact that he was the biggest pimp in the governement at the time and had a big stable of political whores? How old are you? Are you old enough to have been politaclly aware of LBJ while he was President? He was one of the very worst Presidents we ever had.
> 
> Tricky Dicky had to work very hard to exceed LBJ. Any legislation he signed into law, he signed to polish his appearance to the American public, not to benefit anyone. "He got it done.", you say. Hitler got a lot of things done, too. Get yourself grounded in what you're attempting to talk about before you say anything else about what you think you admire about Johnson. Here's a little ditty that speaks to how admirably LBJ condicted the illegal war in Viet Nam.
> 
> ...


Rocky, as you saw by the above response to what you said about LBJ, my response was too personally aimed at you. I'm sorry that was the case. You're a valuable contributor here and elsewhere. I have less than no ability to stay calm when it comes to LBJ.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Can somebody please fill me in on how the 1st bomber was killed?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Can somebody please fill me in on how the 1st bomber was killed?[/quote
> 
> Police shoot out
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/19/boston-marathon-bombing-manhunt_n_3115239.html?utm_hp_ref=boston-marathon-bombing


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I heard just now that the police killed him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody please fill me in on how the 1st bomber was killed?[/quote
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> In regard to the Viet Nam war, we were still fighting against communism back then. It was okay to fight in the Korean war, but not Viet Nam? Both were civil wars, but one side of both were fighting against communism.


Yes, we were still fighting against Commmunism. The Korean War was called a police action from the beginning, and that was the legitmate term for it, and we got there in legitimate steps. The war in Viet Nam was called a war from the get go, but the President did not declare war against Viet Nam. This resulted in an illegal war being conducted by the US against Viet Nam, a sore point with many who opposed it. The many who called the Viet Nam War a war, instead of what it really was, were incorrect. The so-called war was blatantly illegal, and called it "The Illegal War in Viet Nam" by people who opposed it.

One of the many sad things about our actions in Viet Nam is that Ho Chi Minh had repeatedly, over a long period of time, sought US assistance in protecting Viet Nam as a whole from the communist influence of China and to aid his country's wish for democracy. This is a man who attended the 1919 Peace Conference, spoke passionately in favor of democracy and who wanted democracy for his country. The US helped turn him toward Communism and the dividing of Viet Nam into North and South. I'm not addressing the actions of the French because it would make this post even longer than it already is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think the authorities will try their best, but of course #1 probably has something different in mind.
> But I do hope the FBI manages--if they can't talk to the guy there's no way to understand what he hoped to accomplish by setting off those bombs.


I hope they can catch the brother who is still alive as far as we know. I hope he doesn't commit suicide, and hope we'll be able to hear something about the reasons for the Boston Marathon Bombing, and have someone to bring to justice for it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think the authorities will try their best, but of course #1 probably has something different in mind.
> But I do hope the FBI manages--if they can't talk to the guy there's no way to understand what he hoped to accomplish by setting off those bombs.


I hope they can catch the brother who is still alive as far as we know. I hope he doesn't commit suicide, and hope we'll be able to hear something about the reasons for the Boston Marathon Bombing, and have someone to bring to justice for it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

R.A.I.D!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have a feeling that the younger brother in the Boston Massacre will either shoot himself or blow himself up, or choose death by cop. Nineteen years old. Such a waste.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have a feeling that the younger brother in the Boston Massacre will either shoot himself or blow himself up, or choose death by cop. Nineteen years old. Such a waste.


Agree, maybe the reason no one can seem to find him is because he's lying dead in a basement or cellar somewhere.

What really burns me up is that these two young men had everything: family, education, scholarships, and status as legal immigrants--and still they chose to throw it all away. Makes me furious too at the righties who demonize illegal immigrants and claim that they're lazy, worthless, and should be rounded up and deported. Nothing could be as worthless and destructive as how these two spent their time in this country.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think they will find him dead too. It seemed to me that his brother had swayed him to follow along with this whole thing. Older brother was 7 years older. Two uncles have begged him to turn himself in and sadly they had nothing good to say about either brother. Their parents are split up and still living in Chechnya. They contacted the father and he said his sons had told him they were both in school. He thought the younger one was in medical school. The older brother just didn't seem to be able to do much with his life and in a message he left he said he had no friends here. Doesn't sound like he was an Islamic terrorist or had left the U.S. to go train with any terrorist cells but a very miserable man who couldn't fit in anywhere and just wanted others to hurt as much as he did. Obviously, no excuse to do the horrible things he did. Such a waste of innocent lives. He will not be famous but infamous.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think they will find him dead. It seemed to me that his brother had swayed him to follow along with this whole thing. Older brother was 7 years older. Two uncles have begged him to turn himself in and sadly they had nothing good to say about either brother. Their parents are split up and still living in Chechnya. They contacted the father and he said his sons had told him they were both in school. He thought the younger one was in medical school. The older brother just didn't seem to be able to do much with his life and in a message he left he said he had no friends here. Doesn't sound like he was an Islamic terrorist or had left the U.S. to go train with any terrorist cells but a very miserable man who couldn't fit in anywhere and just wanted others to hurt as much as he did. Obviously, no excuse to do the horrible things he did. Such a waste of innocent lives. He will not be famous but infamous.


Agree, these two seem like slightly older versions of the Columbine shooters. I don't believe politics and religion had much to do with the decisions they made.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, these two seem like slightly older versions of the Columbine shooters. I don't believe politics and religion had much to do with the decisions they made.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: to both of you


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> And what can yu possibly admire about LBJ? THe fact that he was the biggest pimp in the governement at the time and had a big stable of political whores? How old are you? Are you old enough to have been politaclly aware of LBJ while he was President? He was one of the very worst Presidents we ever had.
> 
> Tricky Dicky had to work very hard to exceed LBJ. Any legislation he signed into law, he signed to polish his appearance to the American public, not to benefit anyone. "He got it done.", you say. Hitler got a lot of things done, too. Get yourself grounded in what you're attempting to talk about before you say anything else about what you think you admire about Johnson. Here's a little ditty that speaks to how admirably LBJ condicted the illegal war in Viet Nam.
> 
> ...


Oh dear have I offended you? So sorry but he did get civil rights done, I agree with that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Oh dear have I offended you? So sorry but he did get civil rights done, I agree with that.


Again, I wonder how old you are, and experience LBJ's administration when you were old enough to understand political issues. Also, it's important to be informed about what kind of person, politically, LBJ was. Just because he "got civil rights done" doesn't mean he was enlightened about the value of civil rights.

You,as a person, don't offend me. The fact that you're dwelling on a single accomplishment of Johnson's does offend me. No politician dwells in a world where only his so-called accomplishments are considered.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

CNN is reporting that they have a suspect cornered


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, so we have the LBJ thing finished no?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

They caught him alive! Many kudos to BPD and our federal lawmen for apprehending this terrorist!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They caught him alive! Many kudos to BPD and our federal lawmen for apprehending this terrorist!


I hope they can interrogate him and get some answers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

They say he is in serious condition.



rocky1991 said:


> I hope they can interrogate him and get some answers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lisa,
Hope you sleep well tonight!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They caught him alive! Many kudos to BPD and our federal lawmen for apprehending this terrorist!


I agree. It was excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Will they ever learn that you don't mess with us?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Will they ever learn that you don't mess with us?


I doubt it. But I certainly am amazed now that the whole story is coming out. At various times I imagined them to be Middle Eastern terrorists, domestic terrorists--but never Russian-born Chechnyan immigrants.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

It will be very interesting to find out if they were involved with other terrorists cells. I hope the suspect survives and will cooperate with the FBI.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, so we have the LBJ thing finished no?


Yes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night, Ladies. See you tomorrow. Sweet dreams.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good night! I am signing off as well. I think I'll sleep until my DH wakes me up for diner tomorrow LOL!
Hugs to you all!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

May I just add another contribution to the quite limited admired politician theme? Our post-war Prime Minister. I wasn't alive at the time, but thanks to him I was part of the luckiest generation on earth.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/521642_480367558697456_495783514_n.jpg[url]


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! Seems like things were cooking in the Obamacare thread!
So glad we started this one.....


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been wondering for quite a while now what people are for. I've said this to a few people I know and they're a bit confused. We can't all be cannon fodder or factory fodder, so we must be surplus to requirements. But whose requirements? The owners of capital? Society? I'm sorry if this sounds weird. It's just something I've been thinking about. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say. The conservative element and quite a few others would have us believe that the "underclass" all around the world are completely worthless.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I have been wondering for quite a while now what people are for. I've said this to a few people I know and they're a bit confused. We can't all be cannon fodder or factory fodder, so we must be surplus to requirements. But whose requirements? The owners of capital? Society? I'm sorry if this sounds weird. It's just something I've been thinking about. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say. The conservative element and quite a few others would have us believe that the "underclass" all around the world are completely worthless.


People are here to make more people. Nature doesn't care about the rest.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Where can I sign on? I'll eagerly do so!!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

books said:


> Where can I sign on? I'll eagerly do so!!!!


You don't need to sign on just join in.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have been wondering for quite a while now what people are for. I've said this to a few people I know and they're a bit confused. We can't all be cannon fodder or factory fodder, so we must be surplus to requirements. But whose requirements? The owners of capital? Society? I'm sorry if this sounds weird. It's just something I've been thinking about. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say. The conservative element and quite a few others would have us believe that the "underclass" all around the world are completely worthless.


Sometimes I have thought with modern technology advancing as rapidly as it has millions of us will be totally worthless to the ruling class or power elite. If you adhere to the world government, Bilderberg group many of us will be killed off by viruses or whatever else may be used and the riches of the world will lie in the hands of but the most powerful few. I don't lie awake worrying about it but it does make one think. Computer intelligence is going to soon surpass that of humans and then the computers won't need us they will be able to think for themselves. I don't know if I would want to live in that kind of world anyway.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sometimes I have thought with modern technology advancing as rapidly as it has millions of us will be totally worthless to the ruling class or power elite. If you adhere to the world government, Bilderberg group many of us will be killed off by viruses or whatever else may be used and the riches of the world will lie in the hands of but the most powerful few. I don't lie awake worrying about it but it does make one think. Computer intelligence is going to soon surpass that of humans and then the computers won't need us they will be able to think for themselves. I don't know if I would want to live in that kind of world anyway.


Maybe we'll et to the point where the "climax population" is finally reached, many of us will die of starvation and Nature, having thus acted naturally, we'll slowly start increasing our population until we reach the climax population again, and around and around it goes, and Nature spins the wheel.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have been wondering for quite a while now what people are for. I've said this to a few people I know and they're a bit confused. We can't all be cannon fodder or factory fodder, so we must be surplus to requirements. But whose requirements? The owners of capital? Society? I'm sorry if this sounds weird. It's just something I've been thinking about. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say. The conservative element and quite a few others would have us believe that the "underclass" all around the world are completely worthless.


Oh, I agree ith you on that, Anne.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

books said:


> Where can I sign on? I'll eagerly do so!!!!


Hi Books! Feel free to post with us. No signing in this thread is necessary. Welcome


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Once again, the powerful NRA gets in the way.



On a day in which the Senate's vote on gun control legislation vied for media attention with new developments in the Boston Marathon bombing investigation, MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell drew a direct link between the two stories by blaming the National Rifle Association for complicating the FBI's efforts "to find the murderer who planted the bombs here in Boston."

"There are new developments in the bombing investigation here in Boston, but that investigation could be moving faster were it not for the successful lobbying efforts of the National Rifle Association," O'Donnell said at the top of his 10 p.m. program.

"The NRA's effort to guarantee that America's mass murderers are the best equipped mass murderers in the world is not limited to those who use automatic weapons and high capacity magazines. The NRA is also in the business of helping bombers get away with their crimes," O'Donnell continued. "Gunpowder could be traced by investigators to a buyer at the point of sale if gunpowder contained a taggant -- an element that would enable tracing of the purchase of gunpowder. But thanks to the National Rifle Association, identification taggants are required by law only in plastic explosives."

"The NRA has successfully blocked any requirements for such taggants in gunpowder, so such supremely helpful evidence as taggants are not available to the FBI in this investigation," O'Donnell said.

In an unforgettably busy news day, the Federal Bureau of Investigation continued its open and ongoing investigation into the Boston Marathon bombing, while the Senate voted to reject Senators Manchin and Toomey's amendment to expand background checks on guns.

Earlier in the evening, MSNBC's Chris Hayes noted that less than 3,000 Americans have been killed in terrorist attacks over the last 42 years, while almost 900,000 Americans have been killed by guns in the last 32 years.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Al. Given the amazing statements the NRA has been known to make I'm rather surprised they haven't come up with anything noteworthy to say about the Boston Bombings--maybe a proposal that all gun owners arm themselves to the teeth before attending public functions?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, maybe the reason no one can seem to find him is because he's lying dead in a basement or cellar somewhere.
> 
> What really burns me up is that these two young men had everything: family, education, scholarships, and status as legal immigrants--and still they chose to throw it all away. Makes me furious too at the righties who demonize illegal immigrants and claim that they're lazy, worthless, and should be rounded up and deported. Nothing could be as worthless and destructive as how these two spent their time in this country.


I've been out of town over this weekend and just getting caught up. Did any of you see the interview with the bombers' uncle? He urged them to give themselves up and then passionately told them that they are a disgrace to their family and to this country that has been so good to them. It brought tears to my eyes. Such a completely different response than the father.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I've been out of town over this weekend and just getting caught up. Did any of you see the interview with the bombers' uncle? He urged them to give themselves up and then passionately told them that they are a disgrace to their family and to this country that has been so good to them. It brought tears to my eyes. Such a completely different response than the father.


I heard that too--seems obvious who shaped the older boy's beliefs and behavior. The parents are really in a fix now, because of course they want to return to the US to be with their surviving son. But the mother has an outstanding arrest warrant out on her--the minute she steps onto American soil the authorities will nab her.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Al, very interesting posts, especially about taggants in gunpowder. It seems so reasonable, though I've never thought about it before. In a way, I'm surprised the NRA is opposed to doing that. It would be valuable to law enforcement agencies of many kinds, for example in homicide cases. If ballistics can be used to identify the gun(s) in a crime, taggants seem like a natural extension of tools.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I've been out of town over this weekend and just getting caught up. Did any of you see the interview with the bombers' uncle? He urged them to give themselves up and then passionately told them that they are a disgrace to their family and to this country that has been so good to them. It brought tears to my eyes. Such a completely different response than the father.


I saw that, and the interviews with their father, and feel very sorry for the whole family. The father was taken in by his local police and questioned a couple of days ago. Just because 2 members of a family can commit evil acts doesn't mean their families don't suffer. The degree of shame they feel is awful. They do suffer, but in a different way than the families of victims, and all of us who abhor their acts.

In case anyone wants to tell me that I'm forgetting the victims suffering by commenting mostly by the bombers, let me say I didn't talk about the victims because I forgot about them or the tragedies they, their friends and families have to endure. I only wanted t say something about the bombers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I heard that too--seems obvious who shaped the older boy's beliefs and behavior. The parents are really in a fix now, because of course they want to return to the US to be with their surviving son. But the mother has an outstanding arrest warrant out on her--the minute she steps onto American soil the authorities will nab her.


I didn't know about the mother's arrest warrant. What is it for?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I didn't know about the mother's arrest warrant. What is it for?


She stole thousands of dollars of stuff from a department store and I guess skipped the country before they got her into court.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I saw that, and the interviews with their father, and feel very sorry for the whole family. The father was taken in by his local police and questioned a couple of days ago. Just because 2 members of a family can commit evil acts doesn't mean their families don't suffer. The degree of shame they feel is awful. They do suffer, but in a different way than the families of victims, and all of us who abhor their acts.
> 
> In case anyone wants to tell me that I'm forgetting the victims suffering by commenting mostly by the bombers, let me say I didn't talk about the victims because I forgot about them or the tragedies they, their friends and families have to endure. I only wanted t say something about the bombers.


I don't think you're alone in feeling a certain amount of sympathy for the family--even for the boy himself. I started a new topic yesterday to see if anyone else felt as I did--that this was a young man with a lot of promise who ruined his entire life by making some terrible decisions. I was surprised at how many people confessed to the same feelings, but of course it won't make any difference in the kid's sentencing. As badly as I feel he was an adult and deserves to spend the rest of his life in jail for his crimes.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't think you're alone in feeling a certain amount of sympathy for the family--even for the boy himself. I started a new topic yesterday to see if anyone else felt as I did--that this was a young man with a lot of promise who ruined his entire life by making some terrible decisions. I was surprised at how many people confessed to the same feelings, but of course it won't make any difference in the kid's sentencing. As badly as I feel he was an adult and deserves to spend the rest of his life in jail for his crimes.


Think of The Rolling Stones song on "Steel Wheels" called "Mixed Emotions". Whatever the bombers' family feel, they will pass out of notice very soon and be left with their private shame and grief. Only the victims and the crime are what we're going to be interested in the near future.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> She stole thousands of dollars of stuff from a department store and I guess skipped the country before they got her into court.


I was hoping it was something about immigration, not something that I think is kind of slimy. Oh well.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> She stole thousands of dollars of stuff from a department store and I guess skipped the country before they got her into court.


That is so disturbing on so many different levels: the example these people have set for their children strains credulity. This scenario sounds pathetically like why kids join gangs here in the US: looking for acceptance, a sense of belonging and for family. It's been noted in the media that the older brother never acclimated to American culture, whereas the younger one did. With both parents gone, it would be very easy for that kid to be influenced by the older brother.

This dysfunctional family has wreaked complete havoc on so many innocent people, has caused untold amounts of grief and and destroyed 4 innocent lives. Unfortunately, there are many more sick and twisted individuals out there with diabolical ideologies. I don't know when or even if these incidences will ever end. All I can do is try to live my life as honestly and forth rightfully as I can and be as compassionate as I possibly can to those less fortunate or troubled as possible.

Seems that over the last 30 years or so our society has devolved into an ego-centric culture. It's all about "me, myself and I." This stance permeates everything. That is my fundamental problem with the political culture today. "Rugged individualism" is just that: it's about the individual "getting his all by himself." Unfortunately, that's a myopic view. Nothing gets done and nothing can be gained by one person. There is always a societal impact. Until that is understood, the "us" and "we" will always suffer. Until we become compassionate to those children of dysfunctional family structures and do something to influence and bring about change, these kids will seek out a community that will accept them. Right now those communities are gangs and cults, because these groups need these kids to use and exploit to continue their existence.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't think you're alone in feeling a certain amount of sympathy for the family--even for the boy himself. I started a new topic yesterday to see if anyone else felt as I did--that this was a young man with a lot of promise who ruined his entire life by making some terrible decisions. I was surprised at how many people confessed to the same feelings, but of course it won't make any difference in the kid's sentencing. As badly as I feel he was an adult and deserves to spend the rest of his life in jail for his crimes.


I feel so sorry for that kid, too. One wrong decision avalanched into this. Such a waste.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the info, Al. Given the amazing statements the NRA has been known to make I'm rather surprised they haven't come up with anything noteworthy to say about the Boston Bombings--maybe a proposal that all gun owners arm themselves to the teeth before attending public functions?


On another note: perhaps if we had better gun and ammo laws, we may have been alerted to the vast amount of firing power these 2 guys had purchased leading up to this incident. Before anyone responds that there stuff was handmade, they still had to have items that ignite and explode. What about the homemade grenades? They had gunpowder in them. What about their guns? What about the buckshot in the IEDs they made?

If the NRA had their way, the far right would be armed to the gills with automatic weapons, C4, missiles and rocket launchers. Under their scenario we would be subjected to legal vigilante activity.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> On another note: perhaps if we had better gun and ammo laws, we may have been alerted to the vast amount of firing power these 2 guys had purchased leading up to this incident. Before anyone responds that there stuff was handmade, they still had to have items that ignite and explode. What about the homemade grenades? They had gunpowder in them. What about their guns? What about the buckshot in the IEDs they made?
> 
> If the NRA had their way, the far right would be armed to the gills with automatic weapons, C4, missiles and rocket launchers. Under their scenario we would be subjected to legal vigilante activity.


Alcameron posted this on page 18. I think, while you might find it biased, it references a way to identify the ingredients in some homemade weapons, such as the grenades and bombs used in Boston, and link them to their owners.

"On a day in which the Senate's vote on gun control legislation vied for media attention with new developments in the Boston Marathon bombing investigation, MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell drew a direct link between the two stories by blaming the National Rifle Association for complicating the FBI's efforts "to find the murderer who planted the bombs here in Boston."

"There are new developments in the bombing investigation here in Boston, but that investigation could be moving faster were it not for the successful lobbying efforts of the National Rifle Association," O'Donnell said at the top of his 10 p.m. program.

"The NRA's effort to guarantee that America's mass murderers are the best equipped mass murderers in the world is not limited to those who use automatic weapons and high capacity magazines. The NRA is also in the business of helping bombers get away with their crimes," O'Donnell continued. "Gunpowder could be traced by investigators to a buyer at the point of sale if gunpowder contained a taggant -- an element that would enable tracing of the purchase of gunpowder. But thanks to the National Rifle Association, identification taggants are required by law only in plastic explosives."

"The NRA has successfully blocked any requirements for such taggants in gunpowder, so such supremely helpful evidence as taggants are not available to the FBI in this investigation," O'Donnell said.

In an unforgettably busy news day, the Federal Bureau of Investigation continued its open and ongoing investigation into the Boston Marathon bombing, while the Senate voted to reject Senators Manchin and Toomey's amendment to expand background checks on guns.

Earlier in the evening, MSNBC's Chris Hayes noted that less than 3,000 Americans have been killed in terrorist attacks over the last 42 years, while almost 900,000 Americans have been killed by guns in the last 32 years."


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the info, Al. Given the amazing statements the NRA has been known to make I'm rather surprised they haven't come up with anything noteworthy to say about the Boston Bombings--maybe a proposal that all gun owners arm themselves to the teeth before attending public functions?


Give them a few days and they will.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I feel so sorry for that kid, too. One wrong decision avalanched into this. Such a waste.


I am so pleased that others can see beyond the act and know that this is a kid who somehow lost his way and will live the remainder of his life with the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi SS. I agree with you and the MSNBC report. But I'm speaking even more fundamentally: why do we not keep track of the amount of gunpowder sold? What individuals in their right minds buys large quantities of gunpowder? Mining companies, geological companies, etc, yes-- but individuals?

We can track who and how much Xanax, Allderal, OxyContin is purchased by an individual, but we can't track how much gunpowder? This is RIDICULOUS.

And sorry right wingers, it is NOT your constitutional right to buy as much gun powder and ammo as your heart desires. It is merely the right to own weapons. And btw, that amendment was really about the local militia for a fledgling nation--I don't think the fore fathers envisioned this bastardization of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Hi SS. I agree with you and the MSNBC report. But I'm speaking even more fundamentally: why do we not keep track of the amount of gunpowder sold? What individuals in their right minds buys large quantities of gunpowder? Mining companies, geological companies, etc, yes-- but individuals?
> 
> We can track who and how much Xanax, Allderal, OxyContin is purchased by an individual, but we can't track how much gunpowder? This is RIDICULOUS.
> 
> And sorry right wingers, it is NOT your constitutional right to buy as much gun powder and ammo as your heart desires. It is merely the right to own weapons. And btw, that amendment was really about the local militia for a fledgling nation--I don't think the fore fathers envisioned this bastardization of the 2nd amendment.


Hear hear!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Hi SS. I agree with you and the MSNBC report. But I'm speaking even more fundamentally: why do we not keep track of the amount of gunpowder sold? What individuals in their right minds buys large quantities of gunpowder? Mining companies, geological companies, etc, yes-- but individuals?
> 
> We can track who and how much Xanax, Allderal, OxyContin is purchased by an individual, but we can't track how much gunpowder? This is RIDICULOUS.
> 
> And sorry right wingers, it is NOT your constitutional right to buy as much gun powder and ammo as your heart desires. It is merely the right to own weapons. And btw, that amendment was really about the local militia for a fledgling nation--I don't think the fore fathers envisioned this bastardization of the 2nd amendment.


You've pointed out another important aspect of how people manage to buy large quantities of the ingredients they need to make weapons, and also to make drugs. Now we have to get our Psuedafed from the pharmacist's department instead of off the shelf because it contains something that is used to produce crystal methedrine. No prescription required, but buying large quantities of the stuff is harder to do than it once was.

I think, since the Oklahoma City bombing, purchases of large quantities of some fertilizers and other ingredients used in the IED made for that occasion are monitored.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> That is so disturbing on so many different levels: the example these people have set for their children strains credulity. This scenario sounds pathetically like why kids join gangs here in the US: looking for acceptance, a sense of belonging and for family. It's been noted in the media that the older brother never acclimated to American culture, whereas the younger one did. With both parents gone, it would be very easy for that kid to be influenced by the older brother.
> 
> This dysfunctional family has wreaked complete havoc on so many innocent people, has caused untold amounts of grief and and destroyed 4 innocent lives. Unfortunately, there are many more sick and twisted individuals out there with diabolical ideologies. I don't know when or even if these incidences will ever end. All I can do is try to live my life as honestly and forth rightfully as I can and be as compassionate as I possibly can to those less fortunate or troubled as possible.
> 
> Seems that over the last 30 years or so our society has devolved into an ego-centric culture. It's all about "me, myself and I." This stance permeates everything. That is my fundamental problem with the political culture today. "Rugged individualism" is just that: it's about the individual "getting his all by himself." Unfortunately, that's a myopic view. Nothing gets done and nothing can be gained by one person. There is always a societal impact. Until that is understood, the "us" and "we" will always suffer. Until we become compassionate to those children of dysfunctional family structures and do something to influence and bring about change, these kids will seek out a community that will accept them. Right now those communities are gangs and cults, because these groups need these kids to use and exploit to continue their existence.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> You've pointed out another important aspect of how people manage to buy large quantities of the ingredients they need to make weapons, and also to make drugs. Now we have to get our Psuedafed from the pharmacist's department instead of off the shelf because it contains something that is used to produce crystal methedrine. No prescription required, but buying large quantities of the stuff is harder to do than it once was.
> 
> I think, since the Oklahoma City bombing, purchases of large quantities of some fertilizers and other ingredients used in the IED made for that occasion are monitored.


SS, again you are so correct. A couple of months ago, I had severe acute bronchitis on the verge of pneumonia. The doctor told me to get some Mucinex DM. At the pharmacy (Walgreen's), I had to request it from the pharmacist who had it behind the counter. Then I had to show my driver's license, write my name in a ledger long with my drivers license number. The pharmacy tech then rang up my purchases and had to put my license number into the computer. I knew that my license number was being run through their system to insure I hadn't bought large quantities of this medication at other Walgreen stores. I even asked the tech, who confirmed this.

Now, if drug stores can do this, why can't stores selling ammo and guns do this? Because the NRA has successfully lobbied and brainwashed the general public to believe that if a roster of gun and ammo purchases is kept, it will provide the "big bad government" an avenue of determining who owns guns and then taking guns away from the population.

But come on! Tracking ammo and gunpowder purchases?!

Here's the reality @ the NRA: the hierarchy of the NRA isn't a bunch of middle class people who are reasonable and want to own guns to hunt and to protect their families and their 2nd amendment rights. The hierarchy of the NRA is backed and bankrolled by gun and ammo manufacturers. They prey on the fear and prejudices of the common man. They have created a huge market for their wares, but to keep this market active, they have to increase the fear. How many guns do you need to protect yourself? How much ammo do you need to operate your gun and protect your home?

The NRA is no better than drug pushers on the street. They are just dressed up better and have been legitimized by the far right.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> SS, again you are so correct. A couple of months ago, I had severe acute bronchitis on the verge of pneumonia. The doctor told me to get some Mucinex DM. At the pharmacy (Walgreen's), I had to request it from the pharmacist who had it behind the counter. Then I had to show my driver's license, write my name in a ledger long with my drivers license number. The pharmacy tech then rang up my purchases and had to put my license number into the computer. I knew that my license number was being run through their system to insure I hadn't bought large quantities of this medication at other Walgreen stores. I even asked the tech, who confirmed this.
> 
> Now, if drug stores can do this, why can't stores selling ammo and guns do this? Because the NRA has successfully lobbied and brainwashed the general public to believe that if a roster of gun and ammo purchases is kept, it will provide the "big bad government" an avenue of determining who owns guns and then taking guns away from the population.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:



> Thanks for the info, Al. Given the amazing statements the NRA has been known to make I'm rather surprised they haven't come up with anything noteworthy to say about the Boston Bombings--maybe a proposal that all gun owners arm themselves to the teeth before attending public functions?


I saw that on TV too, Andrea and Susan. I had never even thought about that. No wonder the NRA has kept such a low profile. I think a lot of extreme right NRA members are also survivalists and they probably are well stocked with all sorts of items including explosive devices to protect themselves "when the government collapses and they head for their bunkers. They are a scary lot.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Did you know that the House of Representatives voted to police the internet even more? They can get info on banking transactions and even more invasive measures on all users of the internet,, yet they would not allow for better background checks for the purchase of firearms, because the NRA feels they are too intrusive


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I second the 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Did you know that the House of Representatives voted to police the internet even more? They can get info on banking transactions and even more invasive measures on all users of the internet,, yet they would not allow for better background checks for the purchase of firearms, because the NRA feels they are too intrusive


Too many members of Congress get too much campaign money from the NRA.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76, maybe the reason the control of the sale of certain cold medications is in place because the DEA supported the legislation that now controls our purchase of those medications, which makes good sense, because they now have information that can help them find producers of certain illegal drugs. No, it doesn't catch ALL sales, but it helps. It's a nuisance when you feel awfull and have to do all that stuff with the pharmacist, but we've gotten used to it. I've gotten used to security at the airport and get through pretty fast because I check all my bags before going through security and go to the good old baggage claim area and pick them up at my destination. 

There some things I don't put in my checked baggage, but I have way less carry-on stuff than most people. Actually, the amount of stuff people carry on to planes bugs me a lot. The boarding and of-boarding processes are slowed. People are allowed all sorts of dangerous bits and pieces in their carry-on bags, and I could go on, but I bet you already have caught on that I'm a little bothered by this issue.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Too many members of Congress get too much campaign money from the NRA.


You know what they say, follow the money. How true.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am so pleased that others can see beyond the act and know that this is a kid who somehow lost his way and will live the remainder of his life with the consequences of his actions.


I wish I could feel as sympathetic towards this guy but I don't grasp how he could so casually walk around the bombsite seeing the horror he and his brother had just caused with a totally bland expression on his face. Then he left his brother and took off in a car running over his brother as he sped away. That boggles my mind. I guess all I feel for him is that God will have mercy on him because he sure didn't show any mercy not even to his own brother.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Mercygirl76, maybe the reason the control of the sale of certain cold medications is in place because the DEA supported the legislation that now controls our purchase of those medications, which makes good sense, because they now have information that can help them find producers of certain illegal drugs. No, it doesn't catch ALL sales, but it helps. It's a nuisance when you feel awfull and have to do all that stuff with the pharmacist, but we've gotten used to it. I've gotten used to security at the airport and get through pretty fast because I check all my bags before going through security and go to the good old baggage claim area and pick them up at my destination.
> 
> There some things I don't put in my checked baggage, but I have way less carry-on stuff than most people. Actually, the amount of stuff people carry on to planes bugs me a lot. The boarding and of-boarding processes are slowed. People are allowed all sorts of dangerous bits and pieces in their carry-on bags, and I could go on, but I bet you already have caught on that I'm a little bothered by this issue.


SS, again you are right. The added security at the pharmacy is to help track drug sales to prevent illegal use of these medications in the production of illegal drugs. The heightened security at airports is to insure passenger safety. All of these measures are a pain in the patootie, but they are necessary and we as a people have accepted them as necessary. As powerful as the drug companies are, they haven't lobbied against these safety measures. As powerful as the airline industry is, they haven't lobbied against these measures either. Both of these industries embraced these safety measures. The gun manufacturers, thru the NRA has fought these types measures tooth and nail. I'm just saying that the NRA's argument about infringing on individuals' rights to bear arms is baloney. It's all about the bottom line of the gun manufacturers.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, and SS, I'm with you on the irritation I feel about the amounts of carry on luggage on planes! A lot of people carry on so much because they don't want to pay any charges for checking more luggage than the allotted amount or don't want to wait for luggage in baggage claim. Instead, they inconvenience others while we wait for them to get all their luggage out of the bins. Many times they take up so much space around their seats, that others tilting near them have to stow their carry ons in other areas f the plane. That drives me nuts sometimes, especially when I'm traveling for business and time is a factor.

I can understand carrying a couple of carry ons for long domestic or for overseas flights. I get that: a book, some knitting or crocheting, ipad or e-reader, etc. to help pass the time. But is all of that needed for a flight that is an hour or two?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> SS, again you are right. The added security at the pharmacy is to help track drug sales to prevent illegal use of these medications in the production of illegal drugs. The heightened security at airports is to insure passenger safety. All of these measures are a pain in the patootie, but they are necessary and we as a people have accepted them as necessary. As powerful as the drug companies are, they haven't lobbied against these safety measures. As powerful as the airline industry is, they haven't lobbied against these measures either. Both of these industries embraced these safety measures. The gun manufacturers, thru the NRA has fought these types measures tooth and nail. I'm just saying that the NRA's argument about infringing on individuals' rights to bear arms is baloney. It's all about the bottom line of the gun manufacturers.


Wayne la Pierre is a pimp who prostitutes the second amendment to people who legitamately use their guns for hunting as opposed to playthings for show and tell. He is actually worse than Charelton Heston was and I really disliked Heaston's rhetoric.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Wayne la Pierre is a pimp who prostitutes the second amendment to people who legitamately use their guns for hunting as opposed to playthings for show and tell. He is actually worse than Charelton Heston was and I really disliked Heaston's rhetoric.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Wayne la Pierre is a pimp who prostitutes the second amendment to people who legitamately use their guns for hunting as opposed to playthings for show and tell. He is actually worse than Charelton Heston was and I really disliked Heaston's rhetoric.


Oh yes, Moses/Ben Hur You can have my guns when you take them from my cold, dead hands. What a guy!

Pimp is a good description for la Pierre.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> SS, again you are so correct. A couple of months ago, I had severe acute bronchitis on the verge of pneumonia. The doctor told me to get some Mucinex DM. At the pharmacy (Walgreen's), I had to request it from the pharmacist who had it behind the counter. Then I had to show my driver's license, write my name in a ledger long with my drivers license number. The pharmacy tech then rang up my purchases and had to put my license number into the computer. I knew that my license number was being run through their system to insure I hadn't bought large quantities of this medication at other Walgreen stores. I even asked the tech, who confirmed this.
> 
> Now, if drug stores can do this, why can't stores selling ammo and guns do this? Because the NRA has successfully lobbied and brainwashed the general public to believe that if a roster of gun and ammo purchases is kept, it will provide the "big bad government" an avenue of determining who owns guns and then taking guns away from the population.
> 
> ...


BINGO, Mercygirl76! You hit the nail on the head, my friend! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Oh, and SS, I'm with you on the irritation I feel about the amounts of carry on luggage on planes! A lot of people carry on so much because they don't want to pay any charges for checking more luggage than the allotted amount or don't want to wait for luggage in baggage claim. Instead, they inconvenience others while we wait for them to get all their luggage out of the bins. Many times they take up so much space around their seats, that others tilting near them have to stow their carry ons in other areas f the plane. That drives me nuts sometimes, especially when I'm traveling for business and time is a factor.
> 
> I can understand carrying a couple of carry ons for long domestic or for overseas flights. I get that: a book, some knitting or crocheting, ipad or e-reader, etc. to help pass the time. But is all of that needed for a flight that is an hour or two?


Well, I like to be prepared for weird stuff, so I take a change of undies, all medication and/or vitamins I might need for my entire time away from home, a nightie, a pair of socks, my laptop, headphones & mp3 player, small knitting or some craft project, a book, a washcloth, some napkins,sliced cheese and pumpernickel bread (the really damp, thick kind), some fruit and vegies, and a few other things. My knapsack fits under the seat in front of me. That's all I care about. Oh, and I fly Southwest, and buy things to drink after going through security. It only sounds complicated when I write it out...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Oh, and SS, I'm with you on the irritation I feel about the amounts of carry on luggage on planes! A lot of people carry on so much because they don't want to pay any charges for checking more luggage than the allotted amount or don't want to wait for luggage in baggage claim. Instead, they inconvenience others while we wait for them to get all their luggage out of the bins. Many times they take up so much space around their seats, that others tilting near them have to stow their carry ons in other areas f the plane. That drives me nuts sometimes, especially when I'm traveling for business and time is a factor.
> 
> I can understand carrying a couple of carry ons for long domestic or for overseas flights. I get that: a book, some knitting or crocheting, ipad or e-reader, etc. to help pass the time. But is all of that needed for a flight that is an hour or two?


Me? I just never fly anymore. I swear if I had to fly I would wear a huge mumu with nothing on underneath and when I got to security I would rip it over my head and get a good laugh at everyone's shock. About a year ago there was a guy in Oregon who did something like that and did not get prosecuted. I do not fly because my BFF is embarassed by the comments I make about a clearence # we should all have tatooed on our wrists and the storm troopers etc. Last time I flied, about 7 years ago I successfully passed through security with a 7 inch olive wood hair fork in my very thick bun (on my head) I had honestly forgotten about it until that evening when I was at my destination........Does anyone have an idea how dangerous 7 inches of olive wood can be....about as dangerous as a swiss army knife. And they take pen knives away from people. And what this has to do with anything discussed here I am not sure. I am avoiding hanging out the laundry.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Well, I like to be prepared for weird stuff, so I take a change of undies, all medication and/or vitamins I might need for my entire time away from home, a nightie, a pair of socks, my laptop, headphones & mp3 player, small knitting or some craft project, a book, a washcloth, some napkins,sliced cheese and pumpernickel bread (the really damp, thick kind), some fruit and vegies, and a few other things. My knapsack fits under the seat in front of me. That's all I care about. Oh, and I fly Southwest, and buy things to drink after going through security. It only sounds complicated when I write it out...


Not complicated at all and very logical. Operative words here "my knapsack fits under the seats in front of me..."

I travel like you. My backpack or small wheeled bag fits under the seat in front or easily in the overhead bin.

I travel Southwest fairly frequently, and especially throughout Texas. Occasionally American. I also buy my snacks and sometimes a magazine after getting thru security. I have learned to pack very efficiently. Can't stand having to juggle a ton of luggage when traveling for work.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Me? I just never fly anymore. I swear if I had to fly I would wear a huge mumu with nothing on underneath and when I got to security I would rip it over my head and get a good laugh at everyone's shock. About a year ago there was a guy in Oregon who did something like that and did not get prosecuted. I do not fly because my BFF is embarassed by the comments I make about a clearence # we should all have tatooed on our wrists and the storm troopers etc. Last time I flied, about 7 years ago I successfully passed through security with a 7 inch olive wood hair fork in my very thick bun (on my head) I had honestly forgotten about it until that evening when I was at my destination........Does anyone have an idea how dangerous 7 inches of olive wood can be....about as dangerous as a swiss army knife. And they take pen knives away from people. And what this has to do with anything discussed here I am not sure. I am avoiding hanging out the laundry.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Not complicated at all and very logical. Operative words here "my knapsack fits under the seats in front of me..."
> 
> I travel like you. My backpack or small wheeled bag fits under the seat in front or easily in the overhead bin.
> 
> I travel Southwest fairly frequently, and especially throughout Texas. Occasionally American. I also buy my snacks and sometimes a magazine after getting thru security. I have learned to pack very efficiently. Can't stand having to juggle a ton of luggage when traveling for work.


 I started flying only on SW when I was going back and forth from Seattle to Chicago and a friend suggested SW because they fly into Midway instead of O'Hare. Midway is a big airport, but much easier to endure than O'Hare. There were more good deals. When the other airlines started charging for baggage, that was that. If I could afford it,I'dnever fly again and would only take the train with sleeping accommodations, which are a bit pricey.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've got an interesting (I think) topic to help us get to know each other. How about a politician you admire...and why?
> 
> From the past, I would have to say Abraham Lincoln. He based his policies on what was right according to his moral compass, and he found a way to get it done.
> 
> ...


Theodore Roosevelt - for expanding the National Parks and his policies on conservation, for busting trusts and leading the Progressive movement.

John F. Kennedy - the creation of the Peace Corps, his ability to lead his country during crisis - such as the Cuban Missile Crisis, his inspiration for all Americans to become active citizens for their country. I loved his inaugural address.

LBJ - Mixed feelings, I did not admire him during his presidency, but I ended up admiring some of his major accomplishments as President in retrospect. He supported & signed the Civil Rights Movement, he signed Medicare into law, he supported equal education for all school districts. As far as conservation is concerned he signed the following: 
Clean Air Act, 1963
Pesticide Control Bill, 1964
Water Quality Act, 1965
Water Resource Planning Act, 1965
Endangered Species Act, 1966
National Park Foundation, 1967
Wild and Scenic Rivers System 1967
Wetlands Preservation Bill, 1967

Johnson was crude, rude, hugely ambitious, but overall he truly cared about the poor and the needy. I did not admire how he handled the Vietnam War - but I don't think he liked how it was progressing during his term in office and caused him not to run for a second term.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I live in Texas and I really liked Ann Richards and Molly. Talk about feisty women!


Loved them both! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> LBJ"accomplishments: Major civil rights legislation, protection of consumer goods, environmental legislation,college aid and Head Start program, medicare, Urban development, land conservation,immigration reform, National Endowment for the Arts, highway safety. LBJ had years of knowledge of congressional members on committees and individuals that he brought great pressure upon to achieve these many achievements. His years of experience combined with his background as a poor Texas boy and young teacher gave him clout that JFK did not have and Obama lacks.
> 
> NOW with that said, HIS FOREIGN POLICY STANK!


Can't agree with you more!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Can't agree with you more!


Hey Corvallis,Have you ever been to the Big Thicket in East Texas? It is one of my dreams to vacation there.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow - I can't believe I almost forgot to mention Shirley Chisholm - one of the gutsiest and most admirable of American politicians. She was the first black woman in Congress. She took risks, stayed true to her mission, made waves, and got things done. I can think of very, very few elected officials who can say the same nowadays. There is a movie documentary about her - Chisholm '72 -- Unbought and Unbossed that was shown on PBS in 2005 - probably available on Netflix.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Wow - I can't believe I almost forgot to mention Shirley Chisholm - one of the gutsiest and most admirable of American politicians. She was the first black woman in Congress. She took risks, stayed true to her mission, made waves, and got things done. I can think of very, very few elected officials who can say the same nowadays. There is a movie documentary about her - Chisholm '72 -- Unbought and Unbossed that was shown on PBS in 2005 - probably available on Netflix.


Did you just really love that film! There are so many wonderful women in political history. She was one of the greats! Imagine if we could have a table of eight women from history to have dinner with. I would have a difficult time limiting my selections to eight... Lets see Shirley or course, Mother Jones, Elizabeth I, Christobel Pankhurst, Emma Goldman, Indira Ghandi, Pochantas, Eleanor Roosevelt.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Hey Corvallis,Have you ever been to the Big Thicket in East Texas? It is one of my dreams to vacation there.


Nope - I've only been through the Texas Panhandle on a family road trip to visit my relatives in Southern Illinois back in the early '70s. God that was a long time ago! My hubby & I have a travel trailer and now that our son is in college, we are planning some long range road trips. I'll keep the Big Thicket in mind as my hubby has some retired Navy buddies that live in Texas. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Nope - I've only been through the Texas Panhandle on a family road trip to visit my relatives in Southern Illinois back in the early '70s. God that was a long time ago! My hubby & I have a travel trailer and now that our son is in college, we are planning some long range road trips. I'll keep the Big Thicket in mind as my hubby has some retired Navy buddies that live in Texas. Thanks for the suggestion.


There have been sightings of panthers. Is that bitchen or what? I am so into using the slang from my youth. Cannot be any worse than everything being awesome. i constantly think...the Grand Canyon is awesome not those shoes. I am so old!!!!!!!!!!Teehee. Time to collect the dried laundry!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Did you just really love that film! There are so many wonderful women in political history. She was one of the greats! Imagine if we could have a table of eight women from history to have dinner with. I would have a difficult time limiting my selections to eight... Lets see Shirley or course, Mother Jones, Elizabeth I, Christobel Pankhurst, Emma Goldman, Indira Ghandi, Pochantas, Eleanor Roosevelt.


Does anyone remember Geraldine Ferraro? Pat Schroeder from Colorado? I like Hillary, too. I wish she had gotten the nomination.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Well, I like to be prepared for weird stuff, so I take a change of undies, all medication and/or vitamins I might need for my entire time away from home, a nightie, a pair of socks, my laptop, headphones & mp3 player, small knitting or some craft project, a book, a washcloth, some napkins,sliced cheese and pumpernickel bread (the really damp, thick kind), some fruit and vegies, and a few other things. My knapsack fits under the seat in front of me. That's all I care about. Oh, and I fly Southwest, and buy things to drink after going through security. It only sounds complicated when I write it out...


Boy, SS, you are prepared. All I take on board: my purse, iPad, medication, and a giant chocolate chip cookie baked by me!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Corvallis and Peace, I agree with you about LBJ. I happen to love the Texas Hill Country and we go down there quite often. We've visited the LBJ ranch a number of times and gone through the whole tour thing. Have also visited his library at UT Austin. On the domestic front, he really was awesome, fought hard for a lot of issues or the social good. He inherited Vietnam from Eisenhower and Kennedy. He allowed it to escalate, buying into Robert Mcnamara's rhetoric and arrogance. McNamara was a proponent of the use of defoliants and chemical warfare such as Agent Orange. McNamara was a trusted cabinet member under Kennedy and was also a close friend of JFK and Bobby Kennedy. LBJ, always insecure and particularly so when it came to the Kennedys, continued what he thought was JFK's policies. I have read a really good biography on LBJ. Although very flawed, I think he did many good things as a president and am grateful for his accomplishments.

I think that my most admired presidents in terms of policy is FDR and Obama. Both came into office combating staggering economic challenges (brought on by GOP policies, I might add) as well as a world at war. Both have had to fight hard to get policies enacted to boost the domestic economy while at the same time protecting American interests abroad. Both were extremely disliked by the GOP. The big difference between their administrations, though, was that during FDR's administration, the opposing party might have disagreed with his policies, they behaved like gown responsible people who had a job to do. Our current Congress act like self-entitled bratty kids. They won't work together to get anything done. They have forgotten who their real employers are....don't get me started...I could rail about them for the next hour.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

And I LOVED Ann Richards. One truly great lady.

And now the governor of Texas is a dumb, bigoted hick who is the laughing stock of America. How far we have sunk.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> And I LOVED Ann Richards. One truly great lady.
> 
> And now the governor of Texas is a dumb, bigoted hick who is the laughing stock of America. How far we have sunk.[/quote
> 
> He also hates "big government" but was right there with his hand out looking for FEMA money for the fertilizer plant disaster. These republican governors make me sick.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Mercygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> > And I LOVED Ann Richards. One truly great lady.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Mercygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> > And I LOVED Ann Richards. One truly great lady.
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hey Corvallis,Have you ever been to the Big Thicket in East Texas? It is one of my dreams to vacation there.


Pardon my intruding but what is the Big Thicket that you are talking about? I have never been to Texas and have not heard of it. Thanks.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Exactly, while also stating that he will not support the Affordable Care Act and not institute changes to Medicaid called for under the Act, and forego the federal subsidy given to the states to assist in providing healthcare to the needy. He is basically throwing away over a hundred million dollars in aid to the needy. And Texas IS NOT a wealthy state. It has a HUGE population living below the poverty line. Most of these people are in rural areas AND ARE REPUBLICANS! Says a lot about Texas' education system, doesn't it!


Mercygirl,

Are you my long ago longed for sister? Excuse me I am a bit silly today. It is a coping mechanism when reality overwhelms me. I always wanted a sister just had 3 brothers who were mucho macho.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Pardon my intruding but what is the Big Thicket that you are talking about? I have never been to Texas and have not heard of it. Thanks.


Oh Cheeky, the big thicket is one of the first huge successes for the environmental movement to preserve a huge area from development. Happened sometime in the late 70's I think. Anyway it has about 6 or 7 different biodiverse areas from swamps to forest etc. The largest and tallest magnolias in the US, panthers were sighted at one time (it has been awhile since I read about the area) i just want to visit and canoe down the waters and sleep in a cabin(s) and wax romantic about the place.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh Cheeky, the big thicket is one of the first huge successes for the environmental movement to preserve a huge area from development. Happened sometime in the late 70's I think. Anyway it has about 6 or 7 different biodiverse areas from swamps to forest etc. The largest and tallest magnolias in the US, panthers were sighted at one time (it has been awhile since I read about the area) i just want to visit and canoe down the waters and sleep in a cabin(s) and wax romantic about the place.


When I Googled it, I even found Big Thicket Chicken and Dumplings recipes! Lots of them!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Exactly, while also stating that he will not support the Affordable Care Act and not institute changes to Medicaid called for under the Act, and forego the federal subsidy given to the states to assist in providing healthcare to the needy. He is basically throwing away over a hundred million dollars in aid to the needy. And Texas IS NOT a wealthy state. It has a HUGE population living below the poverty line. Most of these people are in rural areas AND ARE REPUBLICANS! Says a lot about Texas' education system, doesn't it!


My heart aches for a state I have never visited , but always had historical romantic dreams off.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Exactly, while also stating that he will not support the Affordable Care Act and not institute changes to Medicaid called for under the Act, and forego the federal subsidy given to the states to assist in providing healthcare to the needy. He is basically throwing away over a hundred million dollars in aid to the needy. And Texas IS NOT a wealthy state. It has a HUGE population living below the poverty line. Most of these people are in rural areas AND ARE REPUBLICANS! Says a lot about Texas' education system, doesn't it!


I would not deny FEMA help to any area, but I get a HUGE KICK out of pols who hate big government and the request such fed monies as FEMA etc. What huge freaking hypocrites they are! And Rick Perry is worse than Arnold Swartzeneger (sp?) ever was. Well maybe Rick does not grab women's breasts in elevators.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Well ya all I am off to dreamland to get my zzz's so I can be on toe for the 23month old I care for. Does that little guy keep me moving!

I adore that we have fun as well as kick tush on this line. Peace to us all!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Did you just really love that film! There are so many wonderful women in political history. She was one of the greats! Imagine if we could have a table of eight women from history to have dinner with. I would have a difficult time limiting my selections to eight... Lets see Shirley or course, Mother Jones, Elizabeth I, Christobel Pankhurst, Emma Goldman, Indira Ghandi, Pochantas, Eleanor Roosevelt.


Make it a table of nine and add Margaret Sanger!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> There some things I don't put in my checked baggage, but I have way less carry-on stuff than most people. Actually, the amount of stuff people carry on to planes bugs me a lot. The boarding and of-boarding processes are slowed. People are allowed all sorts of dangerous bits and pieces in their carry-on bags, and I could go on, but I bet you already have caught on that I'm a little bothered by this issue.


Sounds like us when we travel to Eastern Europe. My husband has a huge extended family there, and custom dictates that each receive a present from the "rich" (ha!) American when he goes back to visit. Half the space in the suitcases goes for this stuff--getting through customs on the other end is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> Make it a table of nine and add Margaret Sanger!


Of course! How could I have forgotten?
Also thought of Barbara Jordan former Congresswoman from Texas.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

CorvallisKnitter, at the time, many, many people believed that Johnson declined to run in 1968 because he knew he couldn't win the election as a result of how conduct of the illegal war in Viet Nam. He conducted that war according to his ideas about how it should be conducted, not because he didn't like the way it was progressing. Unfortunately, fate and Sirhan Sirhan intervened to end the possibility of a Democrat being elected President who would have changed the policies being followed in Viet Nam, and we got a President who was far more evil than Johnson. Nixon's Viet Nam policies were even worse than Johnson's.

Yes, iIknow Johnson signed some important legislation into law. I believe he did most of this out of necessity as opposition to the war in Viet Nam was sky-rocketing. 

I'm saying "I believe", not that I know. I'm stating my beliefs that are the result of what I knew about Johnson, Viet Nam, and a set of pacifistic beliefs that I can't be argued out of. The same sort of thing is happening here and on a couple of other popular political sites. People are arguing about what they believe and what they think is the truth, or the facts, and there is no way those other arguments can be settled. I only hope people will get bored with those arguments and move on.

The fact that you can't change my mind isn't due to any real disagreement we have about some of the facts so Johnson as a President. I think the things you've said are well-considered, and might be true. The truth isn't the problem for me. I just happen to believe what I believe, and beliefs are incredibly difficult to argue against.

A few pages ago, after I had been intransigent about how I see Johnson, and had gone on and on about it, Cheeky Blighter (I think that's who, and I apologize in advance for being lazy and not checking to be sure) asked me if we were over the LBJ thing. I said yes. 

The end of all this is that, while you can't change my mind about Johnson, it's nice to have a new person participate inthis topic, and I look forward to discussing other subjects with you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

medusa said:


> Make it a table of nine and add Margaret Sanger!


I forgot about so many famous, admirable women and couldn't get my brain working to remember them all. I'm glad you and peacegoddess do remembered so many. Let me add Ida B. Wells, the great crusader against lynching among other things, and a contemporary of W. E. B. DuBois. Also, I'm adding Elizabeth Cotten, a great musician, singer and song-writer whose talents were discovered because she worked for the Seeger family, which includes Pete and Mike Seeger.-, and the head of the family, Charles, invented Ethnomusicology with a couple offriends and knew great old time music when he heard it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Post deleted by me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> There have been sightings of panthers. Is that bitchen or what? I am so into using the slang from my youth. Cannot be any worse than everything being awesome. i constantly think...the Grand Canyon is awesome not those shoes. I am so old!!!!!!!!!!Teehee. Time to collect the dried laundry!


I don't know if you're all that old. I still say "far out" and "groovy" and even "right on" in moments of great feeling...and the F-word. Well, that dates ME.:-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Boy, SS, you are prepared. All I take on board: my purse, iPad, medication, and a giant chocolate chip cookie baked by me!


Yes, it is almost a compulsion. I really can't stand having to deal with the real world without the right "survival kit" for the occasion. I forgot to mention cookies. They are a necessity, too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Pardon my intruding but what is the Big Thicket that you are talking about? I have never been to Texas and have not heard of it. Thanks.


Yes, please, more about the Big Thicket, please. We can google, but you have some feeling.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mercygirl76, yes, FDR. I really admire the National Recovery Act, the WPA and CCC, that FDR creates to fight the Great Depression. I wish Obama could do something similar, but I think the times are too different.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I would not deny FEMA help to any area, but I get a HUGE KICK out of pols who hate big government and the request such fed monies as FEMA etc. What huge freaking hypocrites they are! And Rick Perry is worse than Arnold Swartzeneger (sp?) ever was. Well maybe Rick does not grab women's breasts in elevators.


At least Arnie has another career to fall back on. Back to Hollywood! So absolutely Californian, though he was often chided for how he pronounced "California". I hate to admit this, but I don't remember what Perry has to fall beck on.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> CorvallisKnitter, at the time, many, many people believed that Johnson declined to run in 1968 because he knew he couldn't win the election as a result of how conduct of the illegal war in Viet Nam. He conducted that war according to his ideas about how it should be conducted, not because he didn't like the way it was progressing. Unfortunately, fate and Sirhan Sirhan intervened to end the possibility of a Democrat being elected President who would have changed the policies being followed in Viet Nam, and we got a President who was far more evil than Johnson. Nixon's Viet Nam policies were even worse than Johnson's.
> 
> Yes, iIknow Johnson signed some important legislation into law. I believe he did most of this out of necessity as opposition to the war in Viet Nam was sky-rocketing.
> 
> ...


SS
I will not ry to change your opinion on LBJ...1: because it is obviously not possible and 2: because I do not believe in beating a dead horse. With that said, I am curious (beyond his Vietnam embrogilio) why you have such negative opinions on his presidency? At one point you gave the impression his achievements were due to others (and I could be wrong in my impression) in Congress or even things that Kennedy started. I know you did not like the swearing in, but I have a different opinion of that also from you. Maybe you have a bio of him to recommend? Thanks.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, please, more about the Big Thicket, please. We can google, but you have some feeling.


Big Thicket. Go online and google it. LOTS of info. I became aware of it in an environmental class in the 70's. It is a national preserve with 84,550 acres. Big Thicket is the most biodiverse area outside of the tropics.. Its boundries include parts of 5 counties in Texas. It was a major big win for environmentalists in the middle 70's.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> At least Arnie has another career to fall back on. Back to Hollywood! So absolutely Californian, though he was often chided for how he pronounced "California". I hate to admit this, but I don't remember what Perry has to fall beck on.


With Arnie it is movies and harassing women. With Perry I expect religion and suppressing women's rights. The two are not so far apart.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> With Arnie it is movies and harassing women. With Perry I expect religion and suppressing women's rights. The two are not so far apart.


Yes, there is a common thread running through the GOP, religious men who suppress women's rights, who don't believe in big government with the exception of when they need money and they will be sure to be first in line with hands outstretched. Just me being silly. It was too easy :thumbup:

Also, thanks to all who explained to me about the Big Thicket. I always learn something new out here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> SS
> I will not ry to change your opinion on LBJ...1: because it is obviously not possible and 2: because I do not believe in beating a dead horse. With that said, I am curious (beyond his Vietnam embrogilio) why you have such negative opinions on his presidency? At one point you gave the impression his achievements were due to others (and I could be wrong in my impression) in Congress or even things that Kennedy started. I know you did not like the swearing in, but I have a different opinion of that also from you. Maybe you have a bio of him to recommend? Thanks.


Johnson, as President, was Commander in Chief of all our military services. He sent thousands of young men to their deaths. He never went to Congress and declared war against Viet Nam, as FDR did after Pearl Harbor, and I cannot weigh his positive achievements against waging an illegal war. Also, people forgot, or never even knew, Ho Chi Minh's efforts to get help and support to guard his country against China.The French ignored him. Our government, over many years, ignored him. Finally, he gave up.

As an early and passionate protester against the Viet Nam war, I just can't give Johnson my approval for the perceived good he may have done. I am more inclined to believe Johnson was motivated to do good so he could look good while not being good.

I know he inherited much from the Eisenhower and Kennedy administrations, and the influence of McNamara. There is absolutely no point in protest ing a war with the soldiers who end up in it. They are obeying orders. The people at the top are the ones to take the protest to, and Johnson was right on top of all the powerful policy makers. Robert Dallek wrote "Lyndon B' Johnson: Portrait of a President" which is considered to be an excellent portrayal of Johnson, and includes much that is impressively positive about Johnson's life and political career. Robert Caro wrote a long series of books all under the title "Path to Power". That series is sometimes considered inflated and inaccurate.

Another influence on my beliefs is the fact that we ended up with Nixon as President. There are probably conspiracy theorists who believe Nixon planned RFK's assassination, but I don't know about that. It was a terrible tragedy that robbed this country of the possibility of having a President who could have changed our policies in Viet Nam, along with doing a lot of good otherwise. RFK was way not JFK.

Yes, I'm a one-horse-charlie about Johnson. I'm almost bad as some of the religious ladies who post here who can't make a differentiation between belief and fact. I can make that differentiation, but I won't in this instance, which is where I part company from the religious ladies. I believe Johnson was evil. At least, I know it's my belief, and that facts may well prove me wrong.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Mercygirl,
> 
> Are you my long ago longed for sister? Excuse me I am a bit silly today. It is a coping mechanism when reality overwhelms me. I always wanted a sister just had 3 brothers who were mucho macho.


Peace, welcome to the family!!! I have 3 sisters, no brothers. All my sisters are liberal and very strong women. You would fit right in!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> My heart aches for a state I have never visited , but always had historical romantic dreams off.


Don't cry for Texas. It really is a wonderful state. There are problems, but one thing I can always say about Texans is that they never give up, they keep moving forward and they are the hardest working people I have ever seen.

I've lived longer in Texas than in my home state. I'm definitely a Texan now and have come to truly love this state. That's why I get so angry sometimes at some of the policies instituted by Texas politicians.

Many Americans wonder why Texans are so obsessively proud of this place. There's an easy answer for that: this state is HUGE and the people are daring and great. There are many, many places in this state where a handshake is more binding that 10 contracts. The land is beautiful. In the east you have the piney woods -- pine trees that stand stories tall. In the north central area you are on the plains. You look and all you can see is blue sky. You go down to the coast and it's palm trees everywhere. There's the Hill Country. I think God made the Hill Country to put a little heaven on earth. It is my favorite place in the world, and I've done a lot of traveling in my life. Then there's West Texas. Flat in some areas, mountainous in others, but has its own desolate beauty.

But Texans are a rare breed. Overall they are interesting, funny, kind and family centered.

I love this place.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

A few pages ago, after I had been intransigent about how I see Johnson, and had gone on and on about it, Cheeky Blighter (I think that's who, and I apologize in advance for being lazy and not checking to be sure) asked me if we were over the LBJ thing. I said yes. 

The end of all this is that, while you can't change my mind about Johnson, it's nice to have a new person participate inthis topic, and I look forward to discussing other subjects with you.

AKA Saintly

That would be Patty, SS. Not me. I guess if you are going to confuse me with someone else I am flattered it was Patty. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry about confusing you with Patty. I'm glad you don't mind.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Peace, welcome to the family!!! I have 3 sisters, no brothers. All my sisters are liberal and very strong women. You would fit right in!![/quote
> 
> Thanks!
> What great topic of discussion can we come up with for today?
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Peacegoddess, don't forget the parents who don't put anything on their babies' feet when it's cold, as well as generally not dressing babies for whatever the weather requires.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Don't cry for Texas. It really is a wonderful state. There are problems, but one thing I can always say about Texans is that they never give up, they keep moving forward and they are the hardest working people I have ever seen.
> 
> I've lived longer in Texas than in my home state. I'm definitely a Texan now and have come to truly love this state. That's why I get so angry sometimes at some of the policies instituted by Texas politicians.
> 
> ...


I want to visit sometime. I have read lots of books, both fiction and non-fiction about Texas and I admire the people and the state. I am pretty proud of California also. We too, have an incredible amount of diversity in land and history.

I also love southern Utah...such beauty in Zion National Park. Also the Grand Tetons. Oh heck I love this beautiful diverse country we call America.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I would like to invite Harriet Tubman and Elizabeth Ann Seton who are two of my heroines.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Corvallis and Peace, I agree with you about LBJ. I happen to love the Texas Hill Country and we go down there quite often. We've visited the LBJ ranch a number of times and gone through the whole tour thing. Have also visited his library at UT Austin. On the domestic front, he really was awesome, fought hard for a lot of issues or the social good. He inherited Vietnam from Eisenhower and Kennedy. He allowed it to escalate, buying into Robert Mcnamara's rhetoric and arrogance. McNamara was a proponent of the use of defoliants and chemical warfare such as Agent Orange. McNamara was a trusted cabinet member under Kennedy and was also a close friend of JFK and Bobby Kennedy. LBJ, always insecure and particularly so when it came to the Kennedys, continued what he thought was JFK's policies. I have read a really good biography on LBJ. Although very flawed, I think he did many good things as a president and am grateful for his accomplishments.
> 
> I think that my most admired presidents in terms of policy is FDR and Obama. Both came into office combating staggering economic challenges (brought on by GOP policies, I might add) as well as a world at war. Both have had to fight hard to get policies enacted to boost the domestic economy while at the same time protecting American interests abroad. Both were extremely disliked by the GOP. The big difference between their administrations, though, was that during FDR's administration, the opposing party might have disagreed with his policies, they behaved like gown responsible people who had a job to do. Our current Congress act like self-entitled bratty kids. They won't work together to get anything done. They have forgotten who their real employers are....don't get me started...I could rail about them for the next hour.


Gotta agree with ya on all of the above - especially about the current GOPers. They make Reagan look like an elite ivy league liberal.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Of course! How could I have forgotten?
> Also thought of Barbara Jordan former Congresswoman from Texas.


Our table is growing - another great addition! I refuse to wash all of these dishes, though


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> CorvallisKnitter, at the time, many, many people believed that Johnson declined to run in 1968 because he knew he couldn't win the election as a result of how conduct of the illegal war in Viet Nam. He conducted that war according to his ideas about how it should be conducted, not because he didn't like the way it was progressing. Unfortunately, fate and Sirhan Sirhan intervened to end the possibility of a Democrat being elected President who would have changed the policies being followed in Viet Nam, and we got a President who was far more evil than Johnson. Nixon's Viet Nam policies were even worse than Johnson's.
> 
> Yes, iIknow Johnson signed some important legislation into law. I believe he did most of this out of necessity as opposition to the war in Viet Nam was sky-rocketing.
> 
> ...


SeattleSoul - I'm not trying to change anyone's mind - just stating my own personal opinion. My rather delayed reply was to *damemary's* post regarding politicians that we have admired. I hadn't even read your post prior to posting my reply to damemary. I too did not like Johnson while I was growing up, however, I have come to respect his accomplishments during his presidency in retrospect and listed those accomplishments that I admired the most. I think that we can all agree that Medicare and the Civil Rights Act are both pretty major accomplishments.

Please understand - I'm still not trying to change your mind. To paraphrase Voltaire - I may not agree with what you have to say (or think), but I'll defend to the death your right to say (or think) it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

To Cheeky and Patty
Once again, I'm sorry you're having more winter. The good thing is that it's warm, right? It'll melt, right?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> To Cheeky and Patty
> Once again, I'm sorry you're having more winter. The good thing is that it's warm, right? It'll melt, right?


Easy for you to say sitting out there in the sunshine. :hunf:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> Our table is growing - another great addition! I refuse to wash all of these dishes, though


Washing dishes from a dinner like that one is for high school kids who had the privilege to be there, listen, and learn and earn some $$$$


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

CorvallisKnitter. I did think you were talking to me, but threads of conversations here can get pretty tangled. I thought you were asking me about why I disapproved of Johnson's Presidency so I gave my speech about that. I didn't think you were trying to change my mind, and I think the most important thing each of us said was your quote from Voltaire and what I said about knowing the difference between belief and fact. Sometimes opinion, belief and fact get mistaken for one and other and get short shrift here.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> CorvallisKnitter. I did think you were talking to me, but threads of conversations here can get pretty tangled. I thought you were asking me about why I disapproved of Johnson's Presidency so I gave my speech about that. I didn't think you were trying to change my mind, and I think the most important thing each of us said was your quote from Voltaire and what I said about knowing the difference between belief and fact. Sometimes opinion, belief and fact get mistaken for one and other and get short shrift here.


Twasn't me that requested explanation re: LBJ. Glad to know you're open to other opinions, even if they don't always reflect your own.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey all you maybe ex or just older hippies I just heard on the news that Richie Havens is dead. How sad. RIP Richie.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Hey all you maybe ex or just older hippies I just heard on the news that Richie Havens is dead. How sad. RIP Richie.


Oh, no. He was one of the most decent people I've ever met. Sad news.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hey all you maybe ex or just older hippies I just heard on the news that Richie Havens is dead. How sad. RIP Richie.


I loved Richie Havens. Excellent guitarist and singer. 
He did a great version of "Here Comes the Sun".
My favorite by himas "San Francisco Bay Blues"
RIP Richie!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Easy for you to say sitting out there in the sunshine. :hunf:


Yeah, what Cheeky said!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> With Arnie it is movies and harassing women. With Perry I expect religion and suppressing women's rights. The two are not so far apart.


And Perry can fall over that rock he has in front of his ranch. Flat on his face.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Mom, I'm hooooooome!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am going back to the carry on bags and the TSA. When I fly, I take what my daughter calls the mafia bag. I don't know why, but she does. It is a small bag that is on wheels which fits in the overhead bin or under the seat. I pack a small knitting project- (usually socks), a book, clean undergarments, a nightie, a change of clothes, toothpaste & brush and some cosmetics and medications. I have unusually bad luck with having my luggage lost.
The last time I flew home from Atlanta, I had to go through the 'Xray machine". I was stopped and asked to come back. I thought they wanted me to walk through again, but NOOO, they wanted to check my boobs. I asked for a private room and was denied. So right there in front of a group of drunk college guys, I was felt up by another woman. I was furious! I honestly felt that I had just been sexually assaulted.
The guys were hooting and hollering. I asked the b--ch if she enjoyed it. When I got home I called the TSA and received some generic letter. I then contacted my US Senator, Amy Klobuchar, to see what she thought of this and if there as any way to stop it. She was pretty upset that I wasn't taken to a private room as I had requested. 1 month later, I received an apologetic letter from the TSA and how they are trying to improve their search tactics. At the Minneapolis airport, if they see something unusual, they just make you walk through again. I mean we would all feel violated even if it was in a private room, but to do this right in front of everybody is certainly wrong.
Whoever mentioned the moo moo just put a thought in my head he-he.
Someone mentioned a long olive pick in her hair. They let people carry lighters on the planes again too. 
That was not a good day for me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's late here and well past my bedtime. I'll see you fabulous ladies tomorow. Sweet dreams to all :


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am going back to the carry on bags and the TSA. When I fly, I take what my daughter calls the mafia bag. I don't know why, but she does. It is a small bag that is on wheels which fits in the overhead bin or under the seat. I pack a small knitting project- (usually socks), a book, clean undergarments, a nightie, a change of clothes, toothpaste & brush and some cosmetics and medications. I have unusually bad luck with having my luggage lost.
> The last time I flew home from Atlanta, I had to go through the 'Xray machine". I was stopped and asked to come back. I thought they wanted me to walk through again, but NOOO, they wanted to check my boobs. I asked for a private room and was denied. So right there in front of a group of drunk college guys, I was felt up by another woman. I was furious! I honestly felt that I had just been sexually assaulted.
> The guys were hooting and hollering. I asked the b--ch if she enjoyed it. When I got home I called the TSA and received some generic letter. I then contacted my US Senator, Amy Klobuchar, to see what she thought of this and if there as any way to stop it. She was pretty upset that I wasn't taken to a private room as I had requested. 1 month later, I received an apologetic letter from the TSA and how they are trying to improve their search tactics. At the Minneapolis airport, if they see something unusual, they just make you walk through again. I mean we would all feel violated even if it was in a private room, but to do this right in front of everybody is certainly wrong.
> Whoever mentioned the moo moo just put a thought in my head he-he.
> ...


Hey Bratty that was me suggesting the mumu and with the olive hair fork. And let me tell you olive wood is strong...I have a lot of head hair to hold on top of my head! Ann Richards went through something of the same type of search..it was the underwires in her bra that set the alarm off. As I remember the story she said something to the effect of that was the most (sexual) fun I've had in months. Satirically speaking of course. What an awful experience for you. The humiliation should be on their side for being so crass and insensitive!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> And I LOVED Ann Richards. One truly great lady.
> 
> And now the governor of Texas is a dumb, bigoted hick who is the laughing stock of America. How far we have sunk.


He can't keep his mouth shut! But his hair always looks nice.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Don't cry for Texas. It really is a wonderful state. There are problems, but one thing I can always say about Texans is that they never give up, they keep moving forward and they are the hardest working people I have ever seen.
> 
> I've lived longer in Texas than in my home state. I'm definitely a Texan now and have come to truly love this state. That's why I get so angry sometimes at some of the policies instituted by Texas politicians.
> 
> ...


Hello, fellow Texan!!! I second all that you wrote.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty, Airport security can be totally weird. I usually put my long hair up and use a plastic clip to keep it up. I've been taken aside a couple of times so someone could play the wand over my head a few times. I offer to take clip out, the say I don't need to and we all part company feeling fine.

In February 2002, I flew to Yakima, WAto visit a niece who had just had a baby. The flight from Seattle to Yakima was on a DC3 that held about 25 people. The Yakima Airport is tiny. There were what looked like heavily armed Army guys in camo uniforms at the doors. They had automatic guns of some sort that looked gigantic. When I headed home, I got the VIP treatment. They were obviously bored to tears, and the metal detector kept going off. I had several little metal things on me, like the studs on my jeans. Just before I was sure they'd give me a strip and cavity search, the final bit of metal was found, a quarter I hadn't managed to find...

I'm pretty sure the only reason they forgave me for not finding the quarter in a corner of my pants pocket was that I was very polite the whole time so they got to try out their new security toys more than they had since they got there. At least, that's the only thing I can think of that saved me. I was also the only passenger who wasn't obviously traveling for business. and that they'd seen a few times already. Yakima is not a major tourist destination.

Oh, and they also went through my baggage before it went on the plane. I had seen all the security when I got to Yakima, so I knew I was going to be in for a treat when I headed back to Seattle.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Washing dishes from a dinner like that one is for high school kids who had the privilege to be there, listen, and learn and earn some $$$$


If we all get to Heaven, if it exists, we can really have a great party with throngs of incredible women going back to Eve. We'd have eternity to find them all and hang out to our hearts content. The menu will be infinite, too.:thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> In February 2002, I flew to Yakima, WAto visit a niece who had just had a baby. The flight from Seattle to Yakima was on a DC3 that held about 25 people. The Yakima Airport is tiny. There were what looked like heavily armed Army guys in camo uniforms at the doors. They had automatic guns of some sort that looked gigantic. When I headed home, I got the VIP treatment. They were obviously bored to tears, and the metal detector kept going off. I had several little metal things on me, like the studs on my jeans. Just before I was sure they'd give me a strip and cavity search, the final bit of metal was found, a quarter I hadn't managed to find...
> 
> Oh, and they also went through my baggage before it went on the plane. I had seen all the security when I got to Yakima, so I knew I was going to be in for a treat when I headed back to Seattle.


You poor thing! I haven't flown for a couple of years, but my husband's accent, olive skin, and beard have always earned "special treatment" from the airport security teams. Even my three-year old son was patted down once--good gosh, did they think we were hiding a box cutter in his Pull Ups?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You poor thing! I haven't flown for a couple of years, but my husband's accent, olive skin, and beard have always earned "special treatment" from the airport security teams. Even my three-year old son was patted down once--good gosh, did they think we were hiding a box cutter in his Pull Ups?


I imitate my mother's patience while exposed to the real world, instead of my father's hot-headedness, which keeps me pretty safe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi - I'm just visiting, not staying. I just read the beginning and the end, but it seems very nice on here. It's so refreshing after the rancor we've seen before. It makes me think it must be the controversial subjects that make us disagree so mightily with one another and end up getting angry. 

Enjoy! I'm not going to stay and upset the good thing you have going here, but I'm happy for you. It's nice to see people enjoying each other's company! 

Bonnie


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning! Having a cup and waiting for my little GD to arrive for the day. My afghan is coming along beautifully. I thought the honeycomb stitch would be hard, but I'm breezing right through it. 
I have been watching the news and haven't heard anything yet on North Korea and their missles. I'll bet Little Kim is not happy that he is not in the news cycle here in the US.
Anyway, I will be in and out today, so I will see you all later.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You poor thing! I haven't flown for a couple of years, but my husband's accent, olive skin, and beard have always earned "special treatment" from the airport security teams. Even my three-year old son was patted down once--good gosh, did they think we were hiding a box cutter in his Pull Ups?


I am not a big fan of TSA. My experience with them has not been good and I hate to say this but the women have been the worst. I had a woman stick one hand in my crotch and the other patting down my hip after I walked through the metal detector. I said what the hell are you doing and she said I'm patting you down. I told her I had a hip replacement and she replied, we all have hips lady. My husband was behind me and he told her to get her hands off of me. Fortunately a supervisor came over and he told the TSA woman to leave the area and he apologized to me and said they did have to search me but she should have taken me to a search area that was private. They then did do that but I was really flustered after that and husband was really PO'd. The supervisor gave us a complaint form to fill out and mail in. We never heard back from the TSA. This happened in Mpls/StP airport. I have never had a bad experience in other countries or at larger airports in the U.S. We have been in and out of Heathrow and Gatwick and they are extremely professional and polite. Not at all like here. Now I have a new knee so it will be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Have a nice day with Brynn, Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Have a nice day with Brynn, Patty.


Is it as nice down your way as it is up here? I am tempted to take her for a walk, but hubby says the sidewalks are like ponds. 
We're supposed to hit 60 sometime this week. But for now I am going outside to soak up some vitamin D  while Brynn is napping. Her window is right where I will be standing on the patio.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am not a big fan of TSA. My experience with them has not been good and I hate to say this but the women have been the worst. I had a woman stick one hand in my crotch and the other patting down my hip after I walked through the metal detector. I said what the hell are you doing and she said I'm patting you down. I told her I had a hip replacement and she replied, we all have hips lady. My husband was behind me and he told her to get her hands off of me. Fortunately a supervisor came over and he told the TSA woman to leave the area and he apologized to me and said they did have to search me but she should have taken me to a search area that was private. They then did do that but I was really flustered after that and husband was really PO'd. The supervisor gave us a complaint form to fill out and mail in. We never heard back from the TSA. This happened in Mpls/StP airport. I have never had a bad experience in other countries or at larger airports in the U.S. We have been in and out of Heathrow and Gatwick and they are extremely professional and polite. Not at all like here. Now I have a new knee so it will be interesting to see what happens next.


Oh my aren't the TSA happy the Peacegoddess no longer flies! Maybe I should book a flight just to do my mumu stunt. I am so tired of hearing outrageous stories like this. Who in the freaking h do some of these people think they are searching????????Have we had any incidents of grandma types carrying explosives etc? 
I have a niece (daughter of my estranged brother who no longer speakes to me...I am too radical) who was at one time a TSA person and she has all the brains of the two year old I care for and the discretion of a dog in heat.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh my aren't the TSA happy the Peacegoddess no longer flies! Maybe I should book a flight just to do my mumu stunt. I am so tired of hearing outrageous stories like this. Who in the freaking h do some of these people think they are searching????????Have we had any incidents of grandma types carrying explosives etc?
> I have a niece (daughter of my estranged brother who no longer speakes to me...I am too radical) who was at one time a TSA person and she has all the brains of the two year old I care for and the discretion of a dog in heat.


What's a "TSA person"? And why do you expect professionalism from minimum wage workers who obviously, from the looks on their faces and cavalier treatment of the public they supposedly serve, are never going to act professionally. They don't have a profession. They're just burger-flippers in a different uniform.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think you have to take a "how dumb and rude are you" test to work for TSA. Lots of people are working for minimum wage these days out of necessity who are well educated and very nice. Also there are people who get a little carried away when you put them in a uniform and pin a badge on them. I doubt the inspectors in England were poorly paid. Shows you how seriously we really take our security when they employ so many idiots.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SS TSA stands for Transportation Security Administration. There are horror stories out there worse than Cheeky's and mine.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> What's a "TSA person"? And why do you expect professionalism from minimum wage workers who obviously, from the looks on their faces and cavalier treatment of the public they supposedly serve, are never going to act professionally. They don't have a profession. They're just burger-flippers in a different uniform.


Quite right. She was a workers for the TSA.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is it as nice down your way as it is up here? I am tempted to take her for a walk, but hubby says the sidewalks are like ponds.
> We're supposed to hit 60 sometime this week. But for now I am going outside to soak up some vitamin D  while Brynn is napping. Her window is right where I will be standing on the patio.


Get out there and enjoy the sunshine, Patty. More snow on the way. Just heard it on the news.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

The Dow took a huge dive today based on a fake twitter that the 
the White House had been attacked and Obama had been injured.
I will have to go listen to the news.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The only thing I have heard that is close to that is that Lindsey Graham thinks we are at war.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I heard that someone hacked the AP and posted the message on twitter. Not a very funny joke.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> SS TSA stands for Transportation Security Administration. There are horror stories out there worse than Cheeky's and mine.


I'm well aware there are horror stories out there, For every one that gets public attention, I'm sure there are many, many more that do not.

Whatever TSA stands for, it has proved to be incredibly flawed. When, how and why will that change? I'm not asking you that facetiously. I'm asking anyone who reads this that question. I, as an individual, don't see a way I can change TSA. It looks like some kind of group effort is required.

I hope what I've said engenders some serious, thoughtful discussion. What just happened in Boston? How safe are we at any given moment? Can we become safer in our persons and our lives wthout giving up our individual rights?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I would like to invite Harriet Tubman and Elizabeth Ann Seton who are two of my heroines.


She probably hasn't been around long enough for a seat at the table, but I love Elizabeth Warren. Maybe we can invite her in for dessert. She is direct and not afraid to speak or question.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm well aware there are horror stories out there, For every one that gets public attention, I'm sure there are many, many more that do not.
> 
> Whatever TSA stands for, it has proved to be incredibly flawed. When, how and why will that change? I'm not asking you that facetiously. I'm asking anyone who reads this that question. I, as an individual, don't see a way I can change TSA. It looks like some kind of group effort is required.
> 
> I hope what I've said engenders some serious, thoughtful discussion. What just happened in Boston? How safe are we at any given moment? Can we become safer in our persons and our lives wthout giving up our individual rights?


Don't you know the popular answer? You're supposed to pack heat!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> She probably hasn't been around long enough for a seat at the table, but I love Elizabeth Warren. Maybe we can invite her in for dessert. She is direct and not afraid to speak or question.


Me too.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Anti Keystone pipeline has reached 1 million signatures against the pipeline. Yea!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

post deleted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Anti Keystone pipeline has reached 1 million signatures against the pipeline. Yea!


I signed that petition!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What is up with all this "post deleted" stuff? Only Admin can delete a post in a non moderated thread. Did Admin delete your post?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nevermind, I figured it out


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am off to see the Sandman. Have a pleasant evening!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Anti Keystone pipeline has reached 1 million signatures against the pipeline. Yea!


I second that Yea!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> She probably hasn't been around long enough for a seat at the table, but I love Elizabeth Warren. Maybe we can invite her in for dessert. She is direct and not afraid to speak or question.


Yes, Andrea, we should add Elizabeth Warren for dinner- she is an honest and gutsy politician who deserves this coveted invitation! It looks like we need to break out service for 12 now!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> Yes, Andrea, we should add Elizabeth Warren for dinner- she is an honest and gutsy politician who deserves this coveted invitation! It looks like we need to break out service for 12 now!


We need a banquet hall.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

medusa said:


> Yes, Andrea, we should add Elizabeth Warren for dinner- she is an honest and gutsy politician who deserves this coveted invitation! It looks like we need to break out service for 12 now!


Let's make this dinner party a banquet and add a few more women. I agree, Warren is amazing. But I would like to add a few others for interest:

Rachel Maddow. She would give a great report on how the evening went. She would also contribute tons to the conversation. Plus, I think she is one of the smartest women on television today.

Sandra Day O'Connor. At the beginning of her stint on the Supreme Court, she was touted as a Reagan conservative. By the time she retired, she was really leaning moderate to left of central. (BTW, Reagan conservatives are moderates in today's culture of conservatism.) I would be interested in hearing what influenced her shift in ideology.

Donna Brazile, worked on the Clinton-Gore ticket and managed the Gore ticket. She is probably one of the top grassroots organizers in the country. She is outspoken and extremely liberal. Republicans hate her. I love her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Let's make this dinner party a banquet and add a few more women. I agree, Warren is amazing. But I would like to add a few others for interest:
> 
> Rachel Maddow. She would give a great report on how the evening went. She would also contribute tons to the conversation. Plus, I think she is one of the smartest women on television today.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love Rachel!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love Rachel!!


Amy Goodman, Elizabeth Cady Stanton, Queen Liliuokalani, Esperanza Quintero (Salt of the Earth movie) who led wives of hispanic miners picketing for equal pay (who were forced from picketing by the application of Taft Hartly Act)in New Mexico 1951. I know we can all think of more to fill the banquet hall.

What type of food will we have?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron wrote:

I love Rachel!!


Amy Goodman, Elizabeth Cady Stanton, Queen Liliuokalani, Esperanza Quintero (Salt of the Earth movie) who led wives of hispanic miners picketing for equal pay (who were forced from picketing by the application of Taft Hartly Act)in New Mexico 1951. I know we can all think of more to fill the banquet hall.

What type of food will we have?

If you want peace, work for justice.


Let's have an international dinner which represents the women of the world the notable that we have mentioned and all the other women who work hard every day who get little or no recognition for what they do.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> alcameron wrote:
> 
> I love Rachel!!
> 
> ...


I always return to this thread after venting on the smoking pages. So calm here!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I always return to this thread after venting on the smoking pages. So calm here!


I can hardly pull myself away, but my sister's arriving next Tuesday, and as of right now her bed is covered with yarn and WIP's. I must move everything and clean. I hate housework and cooking! I just want to bake, knit, walk the dogs, read, and watch basketball.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> alcameron wrote:
> 
> I love Rachel!!
> 
> ...


For the notable women, I nominate Golda Meir and Indira Ghandi.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> For the notable women, I nominate Golda Meir and Indira Ghandi.


Indira here already. Now you get to choose again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Benazir Bhuto, Empress Wu of China, Shirin Abadi, Betty Williams, and Maired Corrigan Maguire


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I can hardly pull myself away, but my sister's arriving next Tuesday, and as of right now her bed is covered with yarn and WIP's. I must move everything and clean. I hate housework and cooking! I just want to bake, knit, walk the dogs, read, and watch basketball.


Oh you are so lucky to have a sister! Enjoy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh you are so lucky to have a sister! Enjoy.


Yes, and she is such a sweet lady!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I always return to this thread after venting on the smoking pages. So calm here!


I know, right? It seems as though even if you post a rather neutral response that the response you receive is somewhat heated or accusatory.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Indira here already. Now you get to choose again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OOOHHH - sorry I missed that!  I love ancient history so, I nominate the following: Livia, wife of Augustus Caesar (yes, she was evil but she fascinates me). 
My second nominee is Boudica, Queen of the Iceni . The Romans slaughtered the Iceni and Boudica fought to the end after her husband (the king) and daughters were murdered. (Years ago, PBS had a wonderful presentation of the saga of Boudica - it may be on DVD).

If you are not familiar with these ancient women, Wikipedia is a god place to start. If any of you would like to read ancient history, PM me and I can suggest some wonderfully "readable" titles for you. If you already are interested in it I'd be happy to tell you about more in-depth titles!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> OOOHHH - sorry I missed that!  I love ancient history so, I nominate the following: Livia, wife of Augustus Caesar (yes, she was evil but she fascinates me).
> My second nominee is Boudica, Queen of the Iceni . The Romans slaughtered the Iceni and Boudica fought to the end after her husband (the king) and daughters were murdered. (Years ago, PBS had a wonderful presentation of the saga of Boudica - it may be on DVD).
> 
> If you are not familiar with these ancient women, Wikipedia is a god place to start. If any of you would like to read ancient history, PM me and I can suggest some wonderfully "readable" titles for you. If you already are interested in it I'd be happy to tell you about more in-depth titles!


I cannot believe I did not thinkk of Boudica. Have you read Manda Scott's books on Boudica? It is either a trilogy or tetralogy. Really really fasinating and brings the whole culture alive and with an application to today's wars (my opinion)


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

So we have a banquet hall and we have our attendees, who do we nominate for entertainment? I suggest Pussy Riot, the Dixie Chicks, and Joan Baez. I bet you all have great women music artists to recommend also. Maybe we should have some visual arts also. How about Judy Chicago's the Dinner Party and paintings by Artemisia Gentileshi?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I cannot believe I did not thinkk of Boudica. Have you read Manda Scott's books on Boudica? It is either a trilogy or tetralogy. Really really fasinating and brings the whole culture alive and with an application to today's wars (my opinion)


No, I haven't but I'll go to the library tomorrow and check it out - literally


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> No, I haven't but I'll go to the library tomorrow and check it out - literally


The books are fiction, but are well researched. I hope your library has them. I am actually thinking of rereading them or maybe if they are on disk listening to them. Do you read fiction?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

While I was preparing dinner, I heard Rand Paul talking about the Gov't using drones to spy on Americans. I guess the Attorney General may have to write the idiot another letter.
I would love to fly a model airplane by his house and watch him freak out.
This guy has surpassed crazy!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> The books are fiction, but are well researched. I hope your library has them. I am actually thinking of rereading them or maybe if they are on disk listening to them. Do you read fiction?


 I am VERY picky - I adore 19th century French and English literature and I have read everything Thomas Hardy wrote. I am limited in 20th century fiction, but of course have read the classics. I instilled a love of reading and writing in my son (English major, naturally) and I, proud Mama, am thrilled to say that his first book will be be published w/in the next 2 years!

I have never heard a taped book, I need to feel the book itself, for me, it is part of the experience. That is why I could never use an "e-book". Too bad, because my house is decorated in a unique style called "early American used bookstore"
I hope my library has them "in stock", but they have the consortium, so they can order it from another library because I don't think that I could possibly fit another book in my house :roll:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> So we have a banquet hall and we have our attendees, who do we nominate for entertainment? I suggest Pussy Riot, the Dixie Chicks, and Joan Baez. I bet you all have great women music artists to recommend also. Maybe we should have some visual arts also. How about Judy Chicago's the Dinner Party and paintings by Artemisia Gentileshi?


I think we should adorn the walls with a few a paintings by Mary Cassat, too. Music is a toughie, since you already picked Joan Baez!
I would have to nominate Carole King not only because I think she is terrific, but according to Wikipedia she wrote/co-wrote more two dozen songs and was inducted into both the Rock n' Roll Hall of Fame and the Songwriter's Hall of Fame. How about that -she is one accomplished woman!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

medusa said:


> I am VERY picky - I adore 19th century French and English literature and I have read everything Thomas Hardy wrote. I am limited in 20th century fiction, but of course have read the classics. I instilled a love of reading and writing in my son (English major, naturally) and I, proud Mama, am thrilled to say that his first book will be be published w/in the next 2 years!
> 
> I have never heard a taped book, I need to feel the book itself, for me, it is part of the experience. That is why I could never use an "e-book". Too bad, because my house is decorated in a unique style called "early American used bookstore"
> I hope my library has them "in stock", but they have the consortium, so they can order it from another library because I don't think that I could possibly fit another book in my house :roll:


I have hundreds of books, and my room looks like a little library with 6 72" tall, 36" wide and 2" deep book cases. I started subscribing to audible.com 5 years ago, and now do all my reading by means of audio book, unless I really really want the hard copy. Indeces and Bibliographies can be checked out at the library without even checking a book out. It's really fun to listed to books, and you can kint at the same time.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

My sister is a big fan of Kindle as she spend 2+ hours a day commuting. It's funny, but now that I think about it I spend an equal numbers of hours driving around, but it's in dribs and drabs: 20 minutes X four driving my son to and from school, 15 minutes to the grocery store, 20 to the library etc etc--no large blocks of time in which to really get into an audio novel.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

medusa said:


> I think we should adorn the walls with a few a paintings by Mary Cassat, too. Music is a toughie, since you already picked Joan Baez!
> I would have to nominate Carole King not only because I think she is terrific, but according to Wikipedia she wrote/co-wrote more two dozen songs and was inducted into both the Rock n' Roll Hall of Fame and the Songwriter's Hall of Fame. How about that -she is one accomplished woman!


Oh, wow! We need to include a lot of people from the music world, as well as other creative types. This is going to be a massive get-together if it should ever happen. I vote for Loretta Lynn, Dolly Parton and Patsy Cline. This is a short list, but I'll try to make it longer later.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> My sister is a big fan of Kindle as she spend 2+ hours a day commuting. It's funny, but now that I think about it I spend an equal numbers of hours driving around, but it's in dribs and drabs: 20 minutes X four driving my son to and from school, 15 minutes to the grocery store, 20 to the library etc etc--no large blocks of time in which to really get into an audio novel.


I want to know how you ladies accomplish both reading and knitting in your lives. I was a voracious reader until I started knitting again last year. If I sit down for awhile and read I don't get my knitting project(s) finished and if I sit down to knit my books get neglected. I made a rule for myself, but I haven't stuck to it:no knitting until after dinner.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I want to know how you ladies accomplish both reading and knitting in your lives. I was a voracious reader until I started knitting again last year. If I sit down for awhile and read I don't get my knitting project(s) finished and if I sit down to knit my books get neglected. I made a rule for myself, but I haven't stuck to it:no knitting until after dinner.


Audio books, audio books, audio books. Or sit-coms TV.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, wow! We need to include a lot of people from the music world, as well as other creative types. This is going to be a massive get-together if it should ever happen. I vote for Loretta Lynn, Dolly Parton and Patsy Cline. This is a short list, but I'll try to make it longer later.


Miriam Makeba, Nina Simone, Barbra Streisand, Mahalia Jackson, Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Audio books, audio books, audio books. Or sit-coms TV.


I tried audio-books while I walked the dogs, but I found myself looking at the flowers and the beautiful sky. Maybe I should try again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I want to know how you ladies accomplish both reading and knitting in your lives. I was a voracious reader until I started knitting again last year. If I sit down for awhile and read I don't get my knitting project(s) finished and if I sit down to knit my books get neglected. I made a rule for myself, but I haven't stuck to it:no knitting until after dinner.


I find myself knitting at certain times in the day: 15 or 20 minutes when I'm waiting for my son to emerge from the school building, 40 minutes or so when supervising his homework. Same for reading: just before bed, while laying in the bathtub etc etc.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have listened to audio books. I find them handy while I am knitting. I too, like the book in my hands.
I would like to add Judy Collins and Diana Krall to the entertainment list.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Miriam Makeba, Nina Simone, Barbra Streisand, Mahalia Jackson, Ella Fitzgerald


Etta James, Edith Piaf


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> I am VERY picky - I adore 19th century French and English literature and I have read everything Thomas Hardy wrote. I am limited in 20th century fiction, but of course have read the classics. I instilled a love of reading and writing in my son (English major, naturally) and I, proud Mama, am thrilled to say that his first book will be be published w/in the next 2 years!
> 
> I have never heard a taped book, I need to feel the book itself, for me, it is part of the experience. That is why I could never use an "e-book". Too bad, because my house is decorated in a unique style called "early American used bookstore"
> I hope my library has them "in stock", but they have the consortium, so they can order it from another library because I don't think that I could possibly fit another book in my house :roll:


I listen to books on tape when I knit. No TV in my house so this is the entertainment while knitting. I could never have a kindle for lots of reasons I will not go into. I used to decorate with books also, now my place is so small I use (almost exclusively) the library for reading material.

How exciting for you and your son to have a soon to be published book. Will you let us on LOLL know when it comes out?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I tried audio-books while I walked the dogs, but I found myself looking at the flowers and the beautiful sky. Maybe I should try again.


It works really well for knitting. There is research that indicates the brain is stimulated in other positive ways when listening to novels and nonfiction. I just hope it helps with old timers brain!

Great music and art choices!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I want to know how you ladies accomplish both reading and knitting in your lives. I was a voracious reader until I started knitting again last year. If I sit down for awhile and read I don't get my knitting project(s) finished and if I sit down to knit my books get neglected. I made a rule for myself, but I haven't stuck to it:no knitting until after dinner.


I do use audio books - especially on road trips and sometimes during my commute to work. If I have a couple of hours to spin or knit, I might also put on an audio book. However, I do love reading & holding a good book.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> So we have a banquet hall and we have our attendees, who do we nominate for entertainment? I suggest Pussy Riot, the Dixie Chicks, and Joan Baez. I bet you all have great women music artists to recommend also. Maybe we should have some visual arts also. How about Judy Chicago's the Dinner Party and paintings by Artemisia Gentileshi?


Bonnie Raitt, Eva Cassidy & Sarah McLaughlin are my picks!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have listened to audio books. I find them handy while I am knitting. I too, like the book in my hands.
> I would like to add Judy Collins and Diana Krall to the entertainment list.


Diana Krall - :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone can buy a cheap 'drone.' Wouldn't it be fun?



BrattyPatty said:


> While I was preparing dinner, I heard Rand Paul talking about the Gov't using drones to spy on Americans. I guess the Attorney General may have to write the idiot another letter.
> I would love to fly a model airplane by his house and watch him freak out.
> This guy has surpassed crazy!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Be sure to let us know when your son's first book is published. I'm an avid reader.



medusa said:


> I am VERY picky - I adore 19th century French and English literature and I have read everything Thomas Hardy wrote. I am limited in 20th century fiction, but of course have read the classics. I instilled a love of reading and writing in my son (English major, naturally) and I, proud Mama, am thrilled to say that his first book will be be published w/in the next 2 years!
> 
> I have never heard a taped book, I need to feel the book itself, for me, it is part of the experience. That is why I could never use an "e-book". Too bad, because my house is decorated in a unique style called "early American used bookstore"
> I hope my library has them "in stock", but they have the consortium, so they can order it from another library because I don't think that I could possibly fit another book in my house :roll:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Maybe we should invite Bette Midler for a little "bawdy"!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, wow! We need to include a lot of people from the music world, as well as other creative types. This is going to be a massive get-together if it should ever happen. I vote for Loretta Lynn, Dolly Parton and Patsy Cline. This is a short list, but I'll try to make it longer later.


How could I have forgotten favorite, Patsy! Dolly and Loretta Lynn are excellent choices, too, but Patsy just does it for me!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> How could I have forgotten favorite, Patsy! Dolly and Loretta Lynn are excellent choices, too, but Patsy just does it for me!


You are so right! Patsy was great!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I listen to books on tape when I knit. No TV in my house so this is the entertainment while knitting. I could never have a kindle for lots of reasons I will not go into. I used to decorate with books also, now my place is so small I use (almost exclusively) the library for reading material.
> 
> How exciting for you and your son to have a soon to be published book. Will you let us on LOLL know when it comes out?


I don't have a TV, either - I don't have enough time to knit, let alone watch TV. I do use my son's disc player to watch movies from the library. Yes, I will, let you know when it happens. All of my KP friends will hear me screaming to you from Norwood to your various cities! He actually has his own entertainment attorney in CA, too. I am SO very proud of him - he has been working since age 15 and has been a tremendous help to me. He graduated from high school with highest honors in English and actually was the recipient of the Clark University's English scholarship and was able to attend and only had to pay for the dorm. He also won every creative writing contest that the English department sponsored. Freshman year and sophomore years were 1st prize and junior year was third prize and senior year was second prize!
So, now he works as a peer review editor at a medical journal - (gotta pay the bills) and loves it. So, that's the scoop in a nutshell, ladies. Enjoy your day and I'll keep thinking of more guests to invite to the awesome banquet.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are so right! Patsy was great!


Hi Patty,
Another great choice- Nobody (not even the Andrew Sisters) does Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy like Bette Midler does, IMHO.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Etta James, Edith Piaf


OMG - of course! What about Eartha Kitt?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

medusa said:


> OMG - of course! What about Eartha Kitt?


Yes! Just think what we would come up with if we actually went to Google and made a list. I'm just relying on my mind, which gets dusty sometimes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I forgot one of my all time favorites, Dinah Washington.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Laura Nyro, Billie Holliday, Aretha Franklin, Malvina Reynolds.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Is it too late to invite Cleopatra and Hypatia and Anne Boleyn? I don't think they made many albums though.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

The banquet hall is not filled yet, so the more the merrier!



aw9358 said:


> Is it too late to invite Cleopatra and Hypatia and Anne Boleyn? I don't think they made many albums though.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Laura Nyro, Billie Holliday, Aretha Franklin, Malvina Reynolds.


Laura Nyro!! I had an album of hers in my teens. I can't believe how many songs she wrote for other performers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Is it too late to invite Cleopatra and Hypatia and Anne Boleyn? I don't think they made many albums though.


Not at all! Bring them on over! Wow, are we going to have men serve the meal or just do a buffet?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not at all! Bring them on over! Wow, are we going to have men serve the meal or just do a buffet?


Men do the clean up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

OOOHH! Can Bono be a busboy?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's a beautiful day here in Minnesota. The sun is out, snow is melting fast, and it's rather warm. I am off for a long walk. See you all soon!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe we should invite Bette Midler for a little "bawdy"!


I love Bette and have seen her twice in concert. What a show! I even named my little red Toyota, Bette after Ms. M! 
Also love your choices GW.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOOHH! Can Bono be a busboy?


Good choice, Patty. He has the "It" factor and a brain too. The complete man.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Etta James, Edith Piaf


I like Etta James but could never get into Edith Piaf.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Etta James, Edith Piaf


I like Etta James but could never get into Edith Piaf.

I would like Alison Krauss, Carly Simon, Dusty Springfield and Adele.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I like Etta James but could never get into Edith Piaf.
> 
> I would like Alison Krauss, Carly Simon, Dusty Springfield and Adele.


Did anyone besides me like Amy Winehouse??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I liked her, Andrea.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good choice, Patty. He has the "It" factor and a brain too. The complete man.


I really admire him, not just for his music, but for his heart.
What he is doing in Africa is amazing. An old friend from high school is living in Africa and is his lawyer there. She said the money that goes to the children's anti hunger campaign is non stop. such a philanthropist!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOOHH! Can Bono be a busboy?


And Jon Bon Jovi too?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I like Etta James but could never get into Edith Piaf.
> 
> I would like Alison Krauss, Carly Simon, Dusty Springfield and Adele.


All good ones too!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone besides me like Amy Winehouse??


The times I listened to her I did enjoy her. But I don't have any of her CD's.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> And Jon Bon Jovi too?


Absolutely! He seems to never age.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Ladies:

It was an exciting day in Dallas - five presidents here! We have a television in our office and had it tuned to the dedication service all morning. Great speeches and a beautiful ceremony. Numerous billboards had been refaced to welcome President Obama as well as the other presidents. Weather was awesome (thank goodness) and the day went well. 

I was excited to just be within 10 miles of the President and Mrs. Obama!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Ladies:
> 
> It was an exciting day in Dallas - five presidents here! We have a television in our office and had it tuned to the dedication service all morning. Great speeches and a beautiful ceremony. Numerous billboards had been refaced to welcome President Obama as well as the other presidents. Weather was awesome (thank goodness) and the day went well.
> 
> I was excited to just be within 10 miles of the President and Mrs. Obama!!


That was quite an opening! I really enjoyed all of the ex- president's speeches. Clinton cracked me up with the grandparent remark.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That was quite an opening! I really enjoyed all of the ex- president's speeches. Clinton cracked me up with the grandparent remark.


I always liked him. I felt sorry for Bush's father - he looked so frail. I am glad he was well enough to attend, however. Didn't get to see a close up of Rosalyn though unless I missed it somehow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I always liked him. I felt sorry for Bush's father - he looked so frail. I am glad he was well enough to attend, however. Didn't get to see a close up of Rosalyn though unless I missed it somehow.


She looks marvelous! There was probably 2 close ups. I have always admired her.
My cousin sent me an email of all of the ex-presidents in one picture. They were given 'dwarf" names.

George H Bush- Pappy
Jimmy Carter-Mopey
Bill Clinton-Gropey
GW Bush-Dopey
Obama- Hopey.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Carole King.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She's already on the guest list


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She looks marvelous! There was probably 2 close ups. I have always admired her.
> My cousin sent me an email of all of the ex-presidents in one picture. They were given 'dwarf" names.
> 
> George H Bush- Pappy
> ...


Cute!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I adore Laura Nyro too for the same reason. A great song-writer....who always brought something special to her songs when she did them herself.



BrattyPatty said:


> Laura Nyro!! I had an album of hers in my teens. I can't believe how many songs she wrote for other performers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Waiters, of course. Who will design the uniforms?



BrattyPatty said:


> Not at all! Bring them on over! Wow, are we going to have men serve the meal or just do a buffet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We have Bono and Bon Jovi so far!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Waiters, of course. Who will design the uniforms?


They have to wear uniforms? How about just tight leather pants. :lol:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We have Bono and Bon Jovi so far!


Are we aiming for eye candy or intelect or both?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Both!! But let's not dress them in thongs. I don't want to be running into Harry Butz everytime I turn around.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Both!! But let's not dress them in thongs. I don't want to be running into Harry Butz everytime I turn around.


How about the old fashioned black pants with long white aprons. Shirt and bow tie.

I think Jude Law is nice eye candy. I have no idea about brain power.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Now that is much classier. Jude Law is very handsome.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> How about the old fashioned black pants with long white aprons. Shirt and bow tie.
> 
> I think Jude Law is nice eye candy. I have no idea about brain power.


I just looked him up on 
wikipedia he is a big peace advocate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I just looked him up on
> wikipedia he is a big peace advocate.


I loved him in the movie "The Holiday".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

medusa said:


> How could I have forgotten favorite, Patsy! Dolly and Loretta Lynn are excellent choices, too, but Patsy just does it for me!


Oh, yeah, I'm just a little too young to have dug Patsy in her hayday, but I caught up. She's GREAT!! Did I remember Tammy Wynette? If so, get that lady on the list!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Susan))))))))))))))) are you okay? haven't seen you in a while. Hope all is well!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Susan))))))))))))))) are you okay? haven't seen you in a while. Hope all is well!


Hi, Patty, I'm still here just up to my eyeballs in work *sigh*


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

We need more waiters ladies. Let's hear some favorites. It would be nice if they are gorgeous and politically active and or socially involved like the three already picked. Not just a pretty face.
How about Stephen Colbert and Bill Clinton. Attractive, intelligent and funny.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, I know they're pretty old, but I want Mick Jagger, Keith Richards and Paul McCartney waiting on me. And I don't want to share them with anyone else.  :-D


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> They have to wear uniforms? How about just tight leather pants. :lol:


I like the leather pants but then something on top. They are serving food right? So a combination of GW and Peacegoddess attire.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi, Patty, I'm still here just up to my eyeballs in work *sigh*


Well, take your time. We miss you


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We need more waiters ladies. Let's hear some favorites. It would be nice if they are gorgeous and politically active and or socially involved like the three already picked. Not just a pretty face.
> How about Stephen Colbert and Bill Clinton. Attractive, intelligent and funny.


Great choices! I would like to have Keith Olberman and
Jimmy Fallon


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have a date with the Sandman. Have to get up early to take care of Brynn.
Have a pleasant evening ladies!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning! It's a beautiful sunny day here in Minnesota. Temps should reach the mid 60's. FINALLY!!!
I am airing out the carriage so I can take Brynn for a nice walk today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like Anderson Cooper.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just finished watching President Obama's speech at Planned Parenthood. If you missed it, I'm sure it will be in the news cycle all day.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just finished watching President Obama's speech at Planned Parenthood. If you missed it, I'm sure it will be in the news cycle all day.


Oh good - I'll watch on my computer during lunch break.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Are we aiming for eye candy or intelect or both?


I have a big list for servers/bus boys:Ralph and Joseph Fiennes, Edward Said, Peter Rotheberg, Gary Young, Eric Alterman, Glenn Greenwald, Noam Chomsky, Nicholas Kristoff. Michael Moore, Manfred Max Neef, Cornel Wesr, Paul Simon, Juan Gonzales, and Christopher Hitchens,

Most are economists and or journalists. But definately some eye candy too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I have a big list for servers/bus boys:Ralph and Joseph Fiennes, Edward Said, Peter Rotheberg, Gary Young, Eric Alterman, Glenn Greenwald, Noam Chomsky, Nicholas Kristoff. Michael Moore, Manfred Max Neef, Cornel Wesr, Paul Simon, Juan Gonzales, and Christopher Hitchens,
> 
> Most are economists and or journalists. But definately some eye candy too.


LOL peacegoddess! Nothing like eye candy with brains!
I would like to add Keith Olberman. Cute, smart and funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL peacegoddess! Nothing like eye candy with brains!
> I would like to add Keith Olberman. Cute, smart and funny!


Oh yes, and Gerard Butler. He can be a singing waiter. Loved him in "Phantom" and PS I Love You.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh yes, and Gerard Butler. He can be a singing waiter. Loved him in "Phantom" and PS I Love You.


I was trying to remember him. Very yummmmmmmm.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I was trying to remember him. Very yummmmmmmm.


I Am a sucker for the brogue


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, we have a large invitation list to be made.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, we have a large invitation list to be made.


What a nice, calm atmosphere compared to that other place where people are fouling the air.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What a nice, calm atmosphere compared to that other place where people are fouling the air.


That's how it goes when you keep the elephants out of the dining room.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What a nice, calm atmosphere compared to that other place where people are fouling the air.


It is always soothing in here. How about a little Nina Simone to relax by?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I told my friend about our dinner party and she loves the idea! She suggested we have Thai for appetizers. I want to make sure there is a really good single malt scotch like Oban.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is always soothing in here. How about a little Nina Simone to relax by?


You know, I am a "senior snapper" (instead of whippersnapper) and I have never considered myself a prude or particularly naive but, holy cow, some people are soooo crude! It makes me laugh because we on the left are always accused of being so nasty. I mean, she didn't even put in the blanks when she used the s--t word! I can remember being chided by more than one person for using the word "crap" and I wasn't even talking about Mitch McConnell or any other person.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You know, I am a "senior snapper" (instead of whippersnapper) and I have never considered myself a prude or particularly naive but, holy cow, some people are soooo crude! It makes me laugh because we on the left are always accused of being so nasty. I mean, she didn't even put in the blanks when she used the s--t word! I can remember being chided by more than one person for using the word "crap" and I wasn't even talking about Mitch McConnell or any other person.


I am a bit surprised by those women. I will not call them ladies. I used to believe in consciousness raising.....not now! I understand some people's reservations about choice and the government I have questions and concerns too. But OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Three fingeers of scotch after reading them. Don't worry no scotch here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This one is for you, Andrea!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And since you say you are a hippy, peacegoddess, this one's for you!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And since you say you are a hippy, peacegoddess, this one's for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This one is for you, Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This one is for you, Cheeky! One of my favorites


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What a nice, calm atmosphere compared to that other place where people are fouling the air.


I'm here!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And this one is for Susan.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I told my friend about our dinner party and she loves the idea! She suggested we have Thai for appetizers. I want to make sure there is a really good single malt scotch like Oban.


Too bad I can't drink. I love a good scotch, maybe a tiny sip. :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is for damemary


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This one is for you, Cheeky! One of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

For MercyGirl


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

For GWplvr


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This one is for you,Patty. I'm sentimental, what can I say. One of my favorite performances.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Too bad I can't drink. I love a good scotch, maybe a tiny sip. :lol:


You can have a virtual two fingers!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm here!


The banquet may be too gay, woman oriented, radical, open minded, and down right too much for you as you are so overworked.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am a bit surprised by those women. I will not call them ladies. I used to believe in consciousness raising.....not now! I understand some people's reservations about choice and the government I have questions and concerns too. But OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Three fingeers of scotch after reading them. Don't worry no scotch here.


I used to think of them as ladies too, but no more. I think this is the worst I have ever seen them and they don't even have a clue. It's almost as if they revel in their folly. Does that make sense to any one else? If I don't understand something I try to educate myself and stretch my mind. They seem to resist any change as they cling to the past with both fists.
I came here to relax and get my wits about me. I feel more kin to the great apes than to them at least the apes laugh and have a sense of humor. None in that other bunch.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You can have a virtual two fingers!


That was very refreshing. Thank you peacegoddess.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This one is for all of you Ladies on LOLL and dedicated to Ingried.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Designer here- nice to see you have all found a nice place to land! I like your way of running this and I hope to drop around every once in awhile when time permits. 

Good for all of you. So nice to stay here without a sick feeling in my stomach! Hello to my friends. Shirley


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Designer here- nice to see you have all found a nice place to land! I like your way of running this and I hope to drop around every once in awhile when time permits.
> 
> Good for all of you. So nice to stay here without a sick feeling in my stomach! Hello to my friends. Shirley


Hi, Shirley. Drop by anytime. We're having a banquet soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Shirley. Drop by anytime. We're having a banquet soon.


I see you are all still taking on the other group. Thought this was instead of that. oh well. take care everyone


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I emailed this man and he said it would be an honor to serve us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bill will be here too! He asked if he could bring his sax. I said "Why not?"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think we all overlooked this guy, but he loves a good party. He wants to know how he should dress. I told him we'd discuss it and get back to him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Peacegoddess))))
2 of your men have accepted so far.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think we all overlooked this guy, but he loves a good party. He wants to know how he should dress. I told him we'd discuss it and get back to him.


I had thought of Johnny also. Fine minds think alike.. What about Viggo Mortensen? Another man for peace.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lots of eye candy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I had thought of Johnny also. Fine minds think alike.. What about Viggo Mortensen? Another man for peace.


Oh my God! I was just doing a search for Vigo!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You can have a virtual two fingers!


2 fingers? I guess we can all share this or keep it stored for another time


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The banquet may be too gay, woman oriented, radical, open minded, and down right too much for you as you are so overworked.


I'm not overworked, but it sounds as if you are just being hateful as I do not object to gays (no one caught the meaning of what I wrote) I like women, not too much for radicals, but am open minded, but I would object to all of the hateful lefties!

But I'm not a party crasher as that couple who crashed Obo's as they knew they would get 15 minutes of fame!

I don't need any fame as my rewards will be in heaven!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Too bad I can't drink. I love a good scotch, maybe a tiny sip. :lol:


Well, why can't you drink? Do you become a nice person?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am a bit surprised by those women. I will not call them ladies. I used to believe in consciousness raising.....not now! I understand some people's reservations about choice and the government I have questions and concerns too. But OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Three fingeers of scotch after reading them. Don't worry no scotch here.


It seems Scotch is a strong drink for lefties. No wonder you are so mixed up!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I used to think of them as ladies too, but no more. I think this is the worst I have ever seen them and they don't even have a clue. It's almost as if they revel in their folly. Does that make sense to any one else? If I don't understand something I try to educate myself and stretch my mind. They seem to resist any change as they cling to the past with both fists.
> I came here to relax and get my wits about me. I feel more kin to the great apes than to them at least the apes laugh and have a sense of humor. None in that other bunch.


Yes, you resemble the apes!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you resemble the apes!


Rude. Ignore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I see you are all still taking on the other group. Thought this was instead of that. oh well. take care everyone


Yes, they are still stalking us as nothing has changed--did you think the lefties would turn over a new leaf?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Rude. Ignore.


Oh, come on Al, can't I have fun?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bill will be here too! He asked if he could bring his sax. I said "Why not?"


Whoops, I thought you wrote sex! Sorry!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Lots of eye candy.


Don't forget the condoms! Safety first gals!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my God! I was just doing a search for Vigo!


Don't you mean Viagra?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Someone has been hitting the pills or bottle tonight. 
But fear not, we have the General to keep disgusting, nasty, old
bags from crashing the banquet. I called upon his spirit and he agreed to be the bouncer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerard will be here. He agreed to be a singing waiter.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I see you are all still taking on the other group. Thought this was instead of that. oh well. take care everyone


Hello Shirley - Our home is your home. Welcome.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky, have you seen our banquet replies yet?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I am a bit surprised by those women. I will not call them ladies. I used to believe in consciousness raising.....not now! I understand some people's reservations about choice and the government I have questions and concerns too. But OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Three fingeers of scotch after reading them. Don't worry no scotch here.


I haven't had a drink in 13 years due to health issues- HOWEVER, reading some (most really!) of these comments by the right-wing, make me want to go out and buy a fifth of Stoli and the hell with my kidneys! :x


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello everybody. I've been following you but haven't had much to say lately. I'm noticing an outbreak of niceness that looks dangerously close to "dear lady" land. Please stop it.

And I'd like to see Nick Cave somewhere in the festivities. He wouldn't have to do much.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I came here to relax and get my wits about me. I feel more kin to the great apes than to them at least the apes laugh and have a sense of humor. None in that other bunch.


Now, that just isn't so. We laugh at you all the time.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Don't forget the condoms! Safety first gals!


I look and do not touch. You need to get hip on the jargon.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm not overworked, but it sounds as if you are just being hateful as I do not object to gays (no one caught the meaning of what I wrote) I like women, not too much for radicals, but am open minded, but I would object to all of the hateful lefties!
> 
> But I'm not a party crasher as that couple who crashed Obo's as they knew they would get 15 minutes of fame!
> 
> I don't need any fame as my rewards will be in heaven!


Not over worked? Then why the continual whinning? We caught the meaning very well...you are homophobic. Open minded from what I have read your mind is super glued shut. And there are a lot of radicals on the list, none hateful here but you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It seems Scotch is a strong drink for lefties. No wonder you are so mixed up!


I am very clear on my beliefs and information.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Now, that just isn't so. We laugh at you all the time.


 IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WOW! It's an outstanding day here today. Sipping a cup of coffee on the patio and listenong to the cardinals and robins.
Brought to mind a song...






Enjoy your day, ladies! Don't forget about the invitation list!


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

I am not an American and I admit that I do not understand your electoral system but may I watch your topic, please? To be honest I never know what left and right actually stand for? May I be permitted to comment with an outsider's viewpoint? I promise I shall try to be polite and not to be rude. Thank you.

Oh my dear I must change the picture in my avatar as this one does not look nice.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Hello everybody. I've been following you but haven't had much to say lately. I'm noticing an outbreak of niceness that looks dangerously close to "dear lady" land. Please stop it.
> 
> And I'd like to see Nick Cave somewhere in the festivities. He wouldn't have to do much.


Then Nick Cave will be invited.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> I haven't had a drink in 13 years due to health issues- HOWEVER, reading some (most really!) of these comments by the right-wing, make me want to go out and buy a fifth of Stoli and the hell with my kidneys! :x


By the looks of it, Janeway stole our bottle of scotch. She must have one helluva a hangover today :mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess, Vigo will be here. He wants to bring his sword.
Maybe we can make him the head meat carver?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Not over worked? Then why the continual whinning? We caught the meaning very well...you are homophobic. Open minded from what I have read your mind is super glued shut. And there are a lot of radicals on the list, none hateful here but you.


Thanks, but I am thinking that NBC, CBS or maybe other TV stations will be interested in reading all of your hateful words. This is cyper bullying at its worst!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> By the looks of it, Janeway stole our bottle of scotch. She must have one helluva a hangover today :mrgreen:


No, don't drink any alcholic beverages, but it seems you lefties are boozing it up!


----------



## KanKroKnit (Nov 1, 2012)

If I may, I'd be happy to add my name, too. I guess (after reading Denim, Round-Plasticky Thingies thread) that this is the place I should be. Still trying to bleach my brain from that thread - pass the scotch...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ynel said:


> I am not an American and I admit that I do not understand your electoral system but may I watch your topic, please? To be honest I never know what left and right actually stand for? May I be permitted to comment with an outsider's viewpoint? I promise I shall try to be polite and not to be rude. Thank you.
> 
> Oh my dear I must change the picture in my avatar as this one does not look nice.


Welcome aboard! The left are the Democrats and the Right people are the Rupublicans!

The lefties are calling this site "their site" but continue to post on all sites with their hatefulness.

Read back and you will see what I am talking about or especially go to:

Smoking and Obamacare #8

FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #2

Good luck!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Please ignore the above post. That as made by a very pesky troll on the site. 
If you would like to learn more about our electora system stick around. There are some very openminded and intelligent ladies here that can anser your questions with the above poster NOT being one of them.
Welcome


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Roach Alert!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KanKroKnit said:


> If I may, I'd be happy to add my name, too. I guess (after reading Denim, Round-Plasticky Thingies thread) that this is the place I should be. Still trying to bleach my brain from that thread - pass the scotch...


Thanks as I will check out those sites to see where you have been


----------



## KanKroKnit (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Please ignore the above post. That as made by a very pesky troll on the site.
> If you would like to learn more about our electora system stick around. There are some very openminded and intelligent ladies here that can anser your questions.


I couldn't agree more. Please, please feel free to investigate.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Please ignore the above post. That as made by a very pesky troll on the site.
> If you would like to learn more about our electora system stick around. There are some very openminded and intelligent ladies here that can anser your questions.


Now you are calling me a pesty Troll, then why do you continue to post on other sites with your hatefulness?

This lady needs to learn from both sides not just your warped view!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KanKroKnit said:


> I couldn't agree more. Please, please feel free to investigate.


You have only posted on this site, but you should read the ones I quoted to really find out all about these lefties.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Now you are calling me a pesty Troll, then why do you continue to post on other sites with your hatefulness?
> 
> This lady needs to learn from both sides not just your warped view!


Janeway, I post in Obamacare, as well as ladies from your thread. You are just making an ass of yourself in here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Roach Alert!


Are you implying that you want to kill me? This is way below the belt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KanKroKnit said:


> I couldn't agree more. Please, please feel free to investigate.


Welcome KanKroKnit!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

KanKroKnit said:


> If I may, I'd be happy to add my name, too. I guess (after reading Denim, Round-Plasticky Thingies thread) that this is the place I should be. Still trying to bleach my brain from that thread - pass the scotch...


Welcome to the two new faces!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you implying that you want to kill me? This is way below the belt.


Are you saying you are a cockroach?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> IGNORE


Double ignore!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ynel said:


> I am not an American and I admit that I do not understand your electoral system but may I watch your topic, please? To be honest I never know what left and right actually stand for? May I be permitted to comment with an outsider's viewpoint? I promise I shall try to be polite and not to be rude. Thank you.
> 
> Oh my dear I must change the picture in my avatar as this one does not look nice.


Ynel, welcome. We always appreciate the thoughts and ideas
of non Americans. It gives us a fresh perspective on world issues. Usually, this is a peaceful thread where we share ideas and thoughts of what is going on around us.
We are having a virtual banquet inviting those women who have inspired us, and men to serve the meal and cocktails, hence all of the eye candy pics in here. 
Please feel free to post a woman that you would like to invite and a man for the meal service.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am so sick of seeing that word "hateful".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I am so sick of seeing that word "hateful".


Goes along with spew. Right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nick Cave accepted the invitation. We will add him to the singing servers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A catchy little tune:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am signing off for a bit. It's to nice outside. I have some flower beds to clean up. See you all tonite. If you get any replies for the banquet back, be sure to post them!
Hugs!


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ynel, welcome. We always appreciate the thoughts and ideas
> of non Americans. It gives us a fresh perspective on world issues. Usually, this is a peaceful thread where we share ideas and thoughts of what is going on around us.
> We are having a virtual banquet inviting those women who have inspired us, and men to serve the meal and cocktails, hence all of the eye candy pics in here.
> Please feel free to post a woman that you would like to invite and a man for the meal service.


Bertrand Russell and Mother Theresa are the only two I can think of at this moment. Neither could be considered eye candy though.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Ynel said:


> I am not an American and I admit that I do not understand your electoral system but may I watch your topic, please? To be honest I never know what left and right actually stand for? May I be permitted to comment with an outsider's viewpoint? I promise I shall try to be polite and not to be rude. Thank you.
> 
> Oh my dear I must change the picture in my avatar as this one does not look nice.


Welcome, Ynel -it will be a pleasure to read your insights!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

KanKroKnit said:


> If I may, I'd be happy to add my name, too. I guess (after reading Denim, Round-Plasticky Thingies thread) that this is the place I should be. Still trying to bleach my brain from that thread - pass the scotch...


Hi KanKroKnit - you are in for a great read!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We need more waiters ladies. Let's hear some favorites. It would be nice if they are gorgeous and politically active and or socially involved like the three already picked. Not just a pretty face.
> How about Stephen Colbert and Bill Clinton. Attractive, intelligent and funny.


Did anyone add Anderson Cooper yet? If not, would you please add him for his intelligence and acerbic wit! :-D


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> Did anyone add Anderson Cooper yet? If not, would you please add him for his intelligence and acerbic wit! :-D


Yes, we will add Bertrand Russell and Anderson Cooper as servers and Mother Teresa as a guest. All good choices.

Welcome Ynel and KanKroKnit. Please ignore the trolls and kick back and relax.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, we will add Bertrand Russell and Anderson Cooper as servers and Mother Teresa as a guest. All good choices.
> 
> Welcome Ynel and KanKroKnit. Please ignore the trolls and kick back and relax.


Yes welcome to you both and please contribute some names of prominate women you admire for our banquet. And yes, yes, some men who you think can handle the role reversal of serving women.

My next male servers are: the delightfully gay Rupert Everett and Jeremy Northam (I guess he is straight and I do not really care one way or the other) I will look at any beautiful person. Beauty is to be appreciated.

Oh and Ynel k and vocaand Kan Kro Knit nominate some woman's artist's work and signer. This is all for fun and edification.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, we will add Bertrand Russell and Anderson Cooper as servers and Mother Teresa as a guest. All good choices.
> 
> Welcome Ynel and KanKroKnit. Please ignore the trolls and kick back and relax.


Yes welcome to you both and please contribute some names of prominate women you admire for our banquet. And yes, yes, some men who you think can handle the role reversal of serving women.

My next male servers are: the delightfully gay Rupert Everett and Jeremy Northam (I guess he is straight and I do not really care one way or the other) I will look at any beautiful person. Beauty is to be appreciated.

Oh and Ynel and and Kan Kro Knit nominate some woman's artist's work and signer. This is all for fun and edification.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, we will add Bertrand Russell and Anderson Cooper as servers and Mother Teresa as a guest. All good choices.
> 
> Welcome Ynel and KanKroKnit. Please ignore the trolls and kick back and relax.


We better keep Mother Theresa away from the table that Christopher Hitchens is serving. He wrote a scathing article about her and her charities.

Isn't this fun????


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> We better keep Mother Theresa away from the table that Christopher Hitchens is serving. He wrote a scathing article about her and her charities.
> 
> Isn't this fun????


Thanks for letting us know peacegoddess. We wouldn't want any one not enjoying the banquet. I think Mother Teresa could probably hold her own but why make either of them uncomfortable.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Mother Teresa has accepted our invitation.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Anderson Cooper just tweeted he would be happy to serve.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Christopher Hitchens has sent R.S.V.P. but said he would not work Mother Teresa's table.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bertrand Russell has graciously accepted to serve the table where Mother Teresa will be sitting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I find myself knitting at certain times in the day: 15 or 20 minutes when I'm waiting for my son to emerge from the school building, 40 minutes or so when supervising his homework. Same for reading: just before bed, while laying in the bathtub etc etc.


That reminds me of a time when I finally got my hands on a book I had waited weeks to get. I drew a nice fragrant bubble bath, poured a glass of wine, and took my book to the tub with me. Somewhere in the middle of the 2nd chapter, my goofy cat decided to walk the rim of the bathtub and fell in right on top of the book. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anderson Cooper just tweeted he would be happy to serve.


Thank you, Cheeky! A great time will be had by all!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Donna Brazile, Rachel Maddow, and Sandra Day O'Connor have replied. All will be in attendance. Sandra requested that Al Pacino be her personal wine attendant. Fine with me!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Al will be here. He will supply the wine for the entire banquet.
What a generous man!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Andrea!
Mahalia Jackson, Miriam Makeba, and Ella will attend. Still aiting to hear back from Barbara and Nina Simone.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I told my friend about our dinner party and she loves the idea! She suggested we have Thai for appetizers. I want to make sure there is a really good single malt scotch like Oban.


Love Thai ... and can we finish with Mango Rice???


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

One complaint and it could just be me. When I respond to a post, the site takes me to very end of the of the topic. Am I doing something wrong? It is frustrating because sometimes I don't look at the page that I am on and responding to. Rats!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Andrea!
> Mahalia Jackson, Miriam Makeba, and Ella will attend. Still aiting to hear back from Barbara and Nina Simone.


Thank you, Banquet Committee Chairperson, for sending out the invitations and letting us know in a timely manner. Has your committee planned what we'll do for entertainment? How do we entertain these people?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

And I know he's old, but do you think Sting would agree to serve us?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> One complaint and it could just be me. When I respond to a post, the site takes me to very end of the of the topic. Am I doing something wrong? It is frustrating because sometimes I don't look at the page that I am on and responding to. Rats!


Hi GW! No you are doing nothing wrong. That's just how things work on this site.
Thai, huh? I LOVE mango rice!
We have to start recruiting celebrity international chefs!
I only know of Fabio from top chef lol!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you, Banquet Committee Chairperson, for sending out the invitations and letting us know in a timely manner. Has your committee planned what we'll do for entertainment? How do we entertain these people?


SWe are inviting waiters that sing! Gerard Butler was the last Phantom of the Opera, Nick Cave, Bono. We still have a way to go on the entertainment and the chefs!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And I know he's old, but do you think Sting would agree to serve us?


We'll send him an email  He can sing at my table anytime!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Uh Oh, we forget to invite a very important and impressive man. He can sing Al Green almost as well as Al Green.
Any guesses?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm posting the following on all three topics I mention, so here goes:

Let me say something about Smoking and Obamacare, Ladies of the Liberal Left and "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls. As Knit Crazy pointed out, LOLL started out with this mission statement: "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." Yes, I've posted here and on the other two topics. Knit Crazy has pointed this out. No, my posts haven't always been constructive and positive. No, it isn't just lefties who make negative and destructive remarks. That kind of thing seems to be an equal opportunity deal.

None of us has to continue to do this. We could change. The LOLL could follow their mission statement and do what they said they wanted to do in the first place. Everybody could do the same. So far, this hasn't happened. Knit Crazy identified a very real situation that just keeps keeping on. I know I'll come in for all sorts of criticism, but I'll take the first step. When I want to post something, I'll edit myself to say what I have to say as constructively and positively as possible, under the most appropriate topic.

If I recall correctly, FF Wearing Denim and Pearls , was started so interested people had a place to have some fun and talk about various things that were happening in their lives, including in their religious lives. That means no more posts from me there that don't conform to the original purpose of the topic. As someone who is consciously learning to become a Catholic, I can use a place where I feel free to talk about my religious development and what's on my mind about that at any given moment.

Smoking and Obamacare seems to be a free-for-all slug fest. I urge everyone to stop slugging and start talking like grownups. I've already quoted the stated purpose of LOLL, and urge all the participants in that topic to stick to what they said they wanted to do.

I hope we can all find ways to retire to our mutual corners and come out as reasonable adults who remember their manners, and how to behave towards others, especially those we disagree with. I'm saying this because I am heartily sick and tired of what's been happening to all three topics. Copy me if you would like to. Ignore me if you would rather do that. I just hope what I've said here will have a good effect on all of us, and help get us all back on track.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi GW!
Diana Krall will be here for the banquet.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And I know he's old, but do you think Sting would agree to serve us?


Andrea Sting is a wonderful pick and yes he is one of our "living" servers. Some are deceased but since it is our banquet and the ones we have asked have agreed we won't let that stop them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Uh Oh, we forget to invite a very important and impressive man. He can sing Al Green almost as well as Al Green.
> Any guesses?


How about President Obama and Vice President Joe Biden. I know they will come.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How about President Obama and Vice President Joe Biden. I know they will come.


Al Green gave it away didn't it? LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Artimisia Gentilischi donated a painting.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Al Green gave it away didn't it? LOL


Yup. :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky, love your new avatar!
I just changed mine too. This a quilt. Such a work of art.
I didn't make it, but would love to own it!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I forgot all about Harry Belafonte!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Tonight we watched a Netflix movie: Lantana. It was very very good. Anthony LaPaglia and Geoffrey Rush. The themes of betrayal and trust were woven throughout the lives of four couples who were connected in one way or another. That's my take on it. Hubby even liked it!
I've been up since 5:00 a.m., so nighty night, all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'll have to check that out, Andrea! I love Netflix.
Sweet Dreams!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We need to start finding more waiters who have talent. They can sing, dance, recite poetry etc
Also, I have started to look for chefs of international cuisine. I need some help here ladies!

I asked Fabio Viviani to help us out. He said no problem! But he refuses to make hamboogers.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I hope we can all find ways to retire to our mutual corners and come out as reasonable adults who remember their manners, and how to behave towards others, especially those we disagree with. I'm saying this because I am heartily sick and tired of what's been happening to all three topics. Copy me if you would like to. Ignore me if you would rather do that. I just hope what I've said here will have a good effect on all of us, and help get us all back on track.


I just typed a reply, then pressed an incorrect key and the computer ate my reply. I think I accidentally pressed the control key instead of the upper case key. Who knows, anyway, I shall try to remember what I posted.

I think we should remember the rules of debating and follow them. Side A presents their point of view, side B does the same. Both sides have the right of reply and both sides can ask questions. We can agree or disagree with the opinions presented but we do not attack the presenter. We can say that we strongly disagree with the opinions presented and it would help if we explained why we disagree, but we should not say that the person presenting that idea is an idiot, or even nastier things. I have been reading these posts before I officially joined your group and I have seen many nasty things said because the opinion being expressed is different. We must remember everyone is entitled to express their opinion.

When I read many posts I shake my head and say to myself "No I definitely do not agree with that" and I sometimes say to myself "where on earth is she coming from because I think that idea is crazy". I think the idea is crazy but I do not think the person is crazy and I hope I would not say that the person is crazy. Some people have said nastier things here.

You have stated that you are undergoing a personal search at the moment regarding your religious beliefs, that is fine. We all have different religious beliefs but to be honest I sometimes think that some posters do go a little overboard here when they start quoting their religious texts. I often wonder what would happen if someone replied by quoting passages from the Koran or the Tripitaka. We are all different, we all tread different paths, but remember the wheel has many different spokes but they all lead to the same place, the centre.

I am not going to say anything more at the moment. I just had a whole page of pictures appear on the screen. Where they came from I do not know, but perhaps there is a message there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ynel, thanks for your reply, especially after losing the first one to some mechanical oddity. I agree that it would be great if we could all remember the rules of debating and followed thatm as consistently as possible. I've read some posts that struck me as pretty crazy, too. I've probably made some pretty crazy posts myself. I'm not saying I'm perfect and nobody else is, for sure.

I mentioned my current religious studies as a way to make it easier for me to say I thought I should behave better. It's pretty contradictory to slug it out with someone and then spend some time studying my catechism. That doesn't mean I want to read quotes from anyone's scriptures, nor do I think it's particularly necessary to do that, unless there is a topic that's specifically open to religious expression. It could be interesting if people from the other major worldwide religions spoke from their beliefs, but it might be even harder to debate religion than it is to debate politics.

I guess the next step is to hope for the best, try to do what's best and see if things improve.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I've probably made some pretty crazy posts myself. I'm not saying I'm perfect and nobody else is, for sure.


I would rather you were nice than you were 'perfect'. It is our imperfections that make us what we are. I think if you were 'perfect' you would not be as interesting. I am most definitely far from perfect, I am just me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The president and Vice President have accepted their invitations.
I included their beautiful wives. Since they are serving us as it is, I don't think we should have them serve food. Maybe we can get POTUS to sing for us


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Michelle and Jill have graciously accepted. This is going to be one heck of a banquet!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ynel said:


> I just typed a reply, then pressed an incorrect key and the computer ate my reply. I think I accidentally pressed the control key instead of the upper case key. Who knows, anyway, I shall try to remember what I posted.
> 
> I think we should remember the rules of debating and follow them. Side A presents their point of view, side B does the same. Both sides have the right of reply and both sides can ask questions. We can agree or disagree with the opinions presented but we do not attack the presenter. We can say that we strongly disagree with the opinions presented and it would help if we explained why we disagree, but we should not say that the person presenting that idea is an idiot, or even nastier things. I have been reading these posts before I officially joined your group and I have seen many nasty things said because the opinion being expressed is different. We must remember everyone is entitled to express their opinion.
> 
> ...


yenl, we are having a virtual banquet in here. We have picked women who have made a difference in some way in our world.
The pictures you are seing are some of the guests who are all women. The pics of the men are those ho will be serving us.
It's goofy, but we are having great fun regardless.
Unfortunately, we have tried the debating order and no matter the topic it continually turns into cat fights.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SS, I have no idea who knitcrazy is. Your post was a long one so I decided not to quote it.
If knitcrazy does not want to join us in here that is her perogative. But nowhere did we say that she wasn't welcome.
I just finished reading some of her posts and find her to be new at the sight and already calling us bigots and such.
To each their own. She stated that conservatives are not welcome here. That was never impiied. My "mission statement"
was about not posting negatively in here. To post respectfully
And I meant posting negatively as in snide remarks, and trolling to start up a fight. They are welcome to come in if they could do that. But they won't. So our thread will continue on as the way it is, with women discussing things of common interest and of course politics.
If you saw what Janeway posted in here last night, you will see why the order of debate will never work in this forum or thread.
It's been going on for too long and I would rather not go through the same thing over and over again. JMHO
Maybe some of the ladies in this thread would like to add something to this


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Seattle Soul 


> I'm wondering if it might be best for everyone if we asked Admin to reinstate the ancient KP rule banning political and religious discussion. I'm not sure those discussions are doing anyone any good. What do you think? For that matter, what do all of you think? Admin might be moved to reinstate that old rule if enough people request it.
> 
> 
> > I have always said that nobody is forcing you to read these threads. There are many,many, more that you may like better.
> ...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Well our banquet, which started out as a wish list of women we would like to have dinner with, is really progressing along very well. I now have the "teacher" suggestion. We should take a few minutes or longer if necessary to choose a few of the women invited that we are not familiar with and look them up . 

I will start.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Artimisia Gentilischi donated a painting.


Are you sure this was by Gentilischi? It looks more modern and a bit like Judy Chicago.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Well our banquet, which started out as a wish list of women we would like to have dinner with, is really progressing along very well. I now have the "teacher" suggestion. We should take a few minutes or longer if necessary to choose a few of the women invited that we are not familiar with and look them up .
> 
> I will start.


I had to look up Livia and not being a Democrat , I was unfamiliar with Donna Brazile.

I am dying to ask Livia what she thinks of her great grandson Caligula. Bet she has an earfull for him!


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Well our banquet, which started out as a wish list of women we would like to have dinner with, is really progressing along very well. I now have the "teacher" suggestion. We should take a few minutes or longer if necessary to choose a few of the women invited that we are not familiar with and look them up .
> 
> I will start.


May I invite Hildegard of Bingen and also my spiritual teacher, the Dalai Lama. I attended the Dalai Lamas public talk when he visited WA last year, it was the last of his public appearances in Australia. They had just over 14,5000 at the talk. They said it was his largest audience in Australia. I first attended one of his talks in Australia in 1992 and have attended several since. His is due down under in a few months but will only be going to the eastern states.

Another male would be Father Bob MaGuire from Sydney. A very interesting Catholic priest. I am not sure if I have spelt his name correctly. Sorry I stand corrected, I have just read he is from South Melbourne and not from Sydney. There are several articles on the web about him if anyone is interested. He has a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ynel said:


> May I invite Hildegard of Bingen and also my spiritual teacher, the Dalai Lama. I attended the Dalai Lamas public talk when he visited WA last year, it was the last of his public appearances in Australia. They had just over 14,5000 at the talk. They said it was his largest audience in Australia. I first attended one of his talks in Australia in 1992 and have attended several since. His is due down under in a few months but will only be going to the eastern states.
> 
> Another male would be Father Bob MaGuire from Sydney. A very interesting Catholic priest. I am not sure if I have spelt his name correctly. Sorry I stand corrected, I have just read he is from South Melbourne and not from Sydney. There are several articles on the web about him if anyone is interested. He has a wicked sense of humour.


Hildegard is a wonderful choice. I will read up on Father MaGuire.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bratty, this topic started with the statement: "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully."I'm aware your original statement about what this topic was for didn't specifically say that conservatives were unwelcome. 

People have come here specifically to cause negative waves and shared their opinions without a crumb of respect. No one here has suggested a way to keep true to the topics original purpose. Instead, negative and disrespectful responses abound. Some come from liberals and some from conservatives. I suggest that the statement about what this topic was intended for didn't go far enough in describing how people were expected to behave, and how they might be treated if they didn't act in accordance with the original reason this topic was started.

Just now, you've said what you assumed people would understand what was meant by "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." Maybe it would have been helpful if that statement had included what you add now, My mission statement was about not posting negatively in here. To post respectfully. And I meant posting negatively as in snide remarks, and trolling to start up a fight. They are welcome to come in if they could do that. But they won't. So our thread will continue on as the way it is, with women discussing things of common interest and of course politics , so people would have been completely clear about the purpose of LOLL. 

I'm well aware no one has to pay attention to any topic they don't like, but, as you know, snide remarks and trolling to start fights happen all too often here and in FF Wearing Denim and Pearls and Smoking and Obamacare, and no single person is responsible for all of that.

My suggestion about going to Admin is a last-ditch suggestion for ending all the negativity, lack of respect, snide remarks and trolling. I would very much rather not see political and/or religious discussions banned. I know that Admin has said it's free speech as long as the language stays clean. 

I know it's redundant to suggest that Admin ban political and/or religious topics. However, I wonder if Admin might change its mind if many people requested such a ban to end the problems I just described. Sometimes when people can't police their own behavior, someone else has to do it. Here, Admin would be the logical person to step in and fix the problem permanently.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Ynel said:


> May I invite Hildegard of Bingen and also my spiritual teacher, the Dalai Lama. I attended the Dalai Lamas public talk when he visited WA last year, it was the last of his public appearances in Australia. They had just over 14,5000 at the talk. They said it was his largest audience in Australia. I first attended one of his talks in Australia in 1992 and have attended several since. His is due down under in a few months but will only be going to the eastern states.
> 
> Another male would be Father Bob MaGuire from Sydney. A very interesting Catholic priest. I am not sure if I have spelt his name correctly. Sorry I stand corrected, I have just read he is from South Melbourne and not from Sydney. There are several articles on the web about him if anyone is interested. He has a wicked sense of humour.


Absolutely invite Hildegard! As long as we have an another Early Music enthusiast, how about inviting Anonymous 4 to fill our banquet hall with heavenly music - literally and figuratively


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> Absolutely invite Hildegard! As long as we have an another Early Music enthusiast, how about inviting Anonymous 4 to fill our banquet hall with heavenly music - literally and figuratively


Yes please, I would love to hear them and see them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ynel said:


> Yes please, I would love to hear them and see them.


I have to admit that more than one name/group has sent me to Google.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> SS, I have no idea who knitcrazy is. Your post was a long one so I decided not to quote it.
> If knitcrazy does not want to join us in here that is her perogative. But nowhere did we say that she wasn't welcome.
> I just finished reading some of her posts and find her to be new at the sight and already calling us bigots and such.
> To each their own. She stated that conservatives are not welcome here. That was never impiied. My "mission statement"
> ...


Everyone should read back to where Bratty said Roach Alert and posted a picture of Roach Killer Spray.

That was totally uncalled as I took it to mean you wanted to "kill" me by using the spray!

Since I use Oxygen, you continually make the remark of "someone stepping on your hose" which is very hurtful/hateful.

Pray that you never have an illness that you need Oxygen as it is more than an inconvenience! You are tied to it 24/7.

You say we on the right are stupid, or don't know what we are talking about, but in the same breath, say you are completely correct!

It would be wonderful to be able to voice my opinion without being slammed by awful words from the Left. Even when we are nice, you just keep on making hateful remarks.

Think about your own actions and words!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning ladies! Had a wonderful sleep in today. Another warm sunny day here in Minnesota. I have a little more work to do outside and a turkey to get on the grill. I will be checking for RSVP's during the day.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Are you sure this was by Gentilischi? It looks more modern and a bit like Judy Chicago.


 I did a google image search for Artemisia's paintings and this was included in them.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Everyone should read back to where Bratty said Roach Alert and posted a picture of Roach Killer Spray.
> 
> That was totally uncalled as I took it to mean you wanted to "kill" me by using the spray!
> 
> ...


Janeway,

As everyone probably knows I do not endorse violence and the environment is very important to me so I have a double dislike of the use of pesticides. I am not calling Bratty out on this issue as she is a woman and can deal with the issue of my not finding her response helpful.

As for you, if you want to be respected you might choose to act respectfully , at least on LOLL. Acting respectfully here might look like this:

1) Nominating a woman from the past or living currently that intrigues you by her actions or whom you admire.
2) Contributing a name of a visual artist or musical artist whose work you like.
3) Contribute a name of a man who you would like to see serving the food.

This a bit of fun and escapism with an intellectual twist that we came up with and are having some fun. And getting enlightened in the bargain.

This is just a suggestion.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did a google image search for Artemisia's paintings and this was included in them.


Wow she was even more ahead of her time than I thought. You do great work! Thank you!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning ladies! Had a wonderful sleep in today. Another warm sunny day here in Minnesota. I have a little more work to do outside and a turkey to get on the grill. I will be checking for RSVP's during the day.


I love doing turkeys on the grill. Maybe we can have some done for the banquet? Not by you though all women are there to rest and recreate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I love doing turkeys on the grill. Maybe we can have some done for the banquet? Not by you though all women are there to rest and recreate.


Sure we can! Maybe we can ask Bobby Flay to grill for us?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sure we can! Maybe we can ask Bobby Flay to grill for us?


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Grilled turkey, yum. We need more food planning. I really like to try new things so if any of you have something exotic you've tried I'd love to have it included at the banquet.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cheeky, love your new avatar!
> I just changed mine too. This a quilt. Such a work of art.
> I didn't make it, but would love to own it!


Patty I was trying to figure out what it was made of and I thought maybe it was computer generated and thought it was some type of needlework. It's not your grandma's quilt. I do love some of the modern designs much more! Quilts have always seemed to represent the women and the times they were living in and really show history.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning ladies! Had a wonderful sleep in today. Another warm sunny day here in Minnesota. I have a little more work to do outside and a turkey to get on the grill. I will be checking for RSVP's during the day.


Oh dear me, I do not like eating turkey. It is not a meat that we ate when we were children so I guess I have not developed a taste. It seems to be very popular in America though. It just seems like such a huge beast of a bird, it must take forever to cook.

But, please, I hope you enjoy your meal. I guess I am a fussy eater. You will never guess what I had for my evening meal tonight. Porridge. Yes, good old fashioned oatmeal, with golden syrup dribbled over the top. Hot and nourishing. I have always enjoyed my porridge.

Stop it, I know you are laughing at me now, eating porridge for the evening meal. Who ever heard of such a thing.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Grilled turkey, yum. We need more food planning. I really like to try new things so if any of you have something exotic you've tried I'd love to have it included at the banquet.


Barbecued Marron with Garlic & Herb Butter.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ynel said:


> Oh dear me, I do not like eating turkey. It is not a meat that we ate when we were children so I guess I have not developed a taste. It seems to be very popular in America though. It just seems like such a huge beast of a bird, it must take forever to cook.
> 
> But, please, I hope you enjoy your meal. I guess I am a fussy eater. You will never guess what I had for my evening meal tonight. Porridge. Yes, good old fashioned oatmeal, with golden syrup dribbled over the top. Hot and nourishing. I have always enjoyed my porridge.
> 
> Stop it, I know you are laughing at me now, eating porridge for the evening meal. Who ever heard of such a thing.


Nothing wrong with eating porridge for "supper." Sometimes we have eggs or French toast. We don't make a habit of it, although I could eat French toast everyday!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ynel said:


> Oh dear me, I do not like eating turkey. It is not a meat that we ate when we were children so I guess I have not developed a taste. It seems to be very popular in America though. It just seems like such a huge beast of a bird, it must take forever to cook.
> 
> But, please, I hope you enjoy your meal. I guess I am a fussy eater. You will never guess what I had for my evening meal tonight. Porridge. Yes, good old fashioned oatmeal, with golden syrup dribbled over the top. Hot and nourishing. I have always enjoyed my porridge.
> 
> Stop it, I know you are laughing at me now, eating porridge for the evening meal. Who ever heard of such a thing.


we will have more than turkey. I love oatmeal. I cook it in part water and part organic apple juice (for a sweetner so I do not use sugar) then a bit of cinnamon and milk.

What would you like to have included on the menu?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> we will have more than turkey. I love oatmeal. I cook it in part water and part organic apple juice (for a sweetner so I do not use sugar) then a bit of cinnamon and milk.
> 
> What would you like to have included on the menu?


I'm staying home if there's no chocolate.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ynel said:


> Barbecued Marron with Garlic & Herb Butter.


Is marron similar to crayfish? I love crayfish. Cannot have them from Louisianna though due to the continued pollution of the BP oil spill. The Sacramramento River has some great crawdads.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm staying home if there's no chocolate.


Where would women be without chocolate? Fairtrade for the banquest. Dark, with nuts/without, spiced with chili ?


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Nothing wrong with eating porridge for "supper." Sometimes we have eggs or French toast. We don't make a habit of it, although I could eat French toast everyday!


I like French toast also. The Colonial Coffee House in town serves it with bacon, they say it is an American idea. Another cafe serves it with fresh strawberries. I love the savory French toast that the Colonial make. It is the same as the usual French toast without the maple syrup. It is perfect for brunch with my coffee when I go shopping down the big smoke. The cafe at the local shopping centre do not make it, though.

This seems like a great site for chit chat, so far the ladies have been very friendly. "You have all done very well" as young Mr Grace was wont to say. I know a lot of you will not know who young Mr Grace is, or was, but the posters from Australia and UK will know of whom I speak.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ynel said:


> Oh dear me, I do not like eating turkey. It is not a meat that we ate when we were children so I guess I have not developed a taste. It seems to be very popular in America though. It just seems like such a huge beast of a bird, it must take forever to cook.
> 
> But, please, I hope you enjoy your meal. I guess I am a fussy eater. You will never guess what I had for my evening meal tonight. Porridge. Yes, good old fashioned oatmeal, with golden syrup dribbled over the top. Hot and nourishing. I have always enjoyed my porridge.
> 
> Stop it, I know you are laughing at me now, eating porridge for the evening meal. Who ever heard of such a thing.


At my house we sometimes have breakfast for dinner, and think it's a great treat. Just this past Tuesday I made pancakes and bacon, with lots of butter, syrup and jam for the pancakes. That meal disappeared as fast as is humanly possible.:-D

Tomorrow is my mother's 85th birthday, but the birthday dinner is tonight because my brother is having his weekend. I'm making roasted turkey, but I'm cheating. I got a boneless turkey roast that's only processed enough to roll the white and dark meat together. Turkey is a pretty big deal in the US, as Thanksgiving is very much about turkey. Turkey alsmost was voted in as our national bird!! Turkey does have a distinct and fairly strong flavor, so I can udnerstand why you might not like it. I love lamb and mutton, and many people here in the States find mutton way too strongly flavored. 

French toast is usuallyjust bread dipped in a mix of egg and milk, and syrup, fruit, butter and jam can all go on top, with bacon, ham or sausage on the side. Some peole put a bit of cinnamon in the egg & milk mix. Some people even use orange juice instead of egg & milk. I guess it's one of those things that anyone can play with just as long as it gets eaten :-D

Porridge, if you mean oatmeal, is good any old time. Confort food, for sure :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm staying home if there's no chocolate.


Fear not Andrea! We will have several chocolate fountains dripping dark and milk chocolate, Godiva bars and raspberry truffles from the finest chocolatiers in the world.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The turkey on the grill is for my family


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ynel, is Young Mr Grace a television series? I love watching BBC comedies and dramas on Netflix. Maybe he could be one of our servers?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty I was trying to figure out what it was made of and I thought maybe it was computer generated and thought it was some type of needlework. It's not your grandma's quilt. I do love some of the modern designs much more! Quilts have always seemed to represent the women and the times they were living in and really show history.


I can't imagine how much work went into this quilt. Cutting out tiny squares, piecing them, and the colorization of all of them.
It certainly is a work of art. It is called the Galaxy Swirl.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hillary, Joan Baez, and Carole King replied. All ill be in attendance.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ynel, is Young Mr Grace a television series? I love watching BBC comedies and dramas on Netflix. Maybe he could be one of our servers?


But he would bring his attractive nurse and secretary with him. Should we invite these ladies to our table, also? I am watching re runs of this programme on early morning TV, even though I have seen them several times. Still as enjoyable as when it was a fresh, new series.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hillary, Joan Baez, and Carole King replied. All ill be in attendance.


Did anyone read that Joan Baez, the elder died Thursday. RIP Joan. She was 100 yrs old.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ynel said:


> But he would bring his attractive nurse and secretary with him. Should we invite these ladies to our table, also? I am watching re runs of this programme on early morning TV, even though I have seen them several times. Still as enjoyable as when it was a fresh, new series.


Of course he may bring the ladies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I asked James Taylor to help out and he will gladly come.
No matter how old he gets, his voice is still the same as it as in the seventies. This is a song I sing to my grandaughter Brynn as a lullaby.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

How does everyone feel about inviting Sam Cooke?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway,
> 
> As everyone probably knows I do not endorse violence and the environment is very important to me so I have a double dislike of the use of pesticides. I am not calling Bratty out on this issue as she is a woman and can deal with the issue of my not finding her response helpful.
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for all of your suggestions, but this was not intended for you to reply. It concerns Bratty AKA ConanK who was kicked off KP for being so hateful but she has returned under another user name.

My words may not always be nice, but Bratty has not been nice to me either, but the picture of the Roach Killer Spray Can was way below the belt!

She still has not replied. But rest assured if she does, she will say it was a joke as she always does when anyone replies when she has been very bad!

I will leave this site alone if those who are posting on the Denim &Pearls site will leave it alone! I feel that is fair!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

For the 12th time and last time, Bratty was never Conan and Bratty has never been banned from this site.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The Dixie Chicks are coming. They asked that we keep W out.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, thanks for all of your suggestions, but this was not intended for you to reply. It concerns Bratty AKA ConanK who was kicked off KP for being so hateful but she has returned under another user name.
> 
> My words may not always be nice, but Bratty has not been nice to me either, but the picture of the Roach Killer Spray Can was way below the belt!
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of taking the high road? This was an opportunity to do so.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bobby Flay said he will be happy to man the grill


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know if any of you have had a chance to watch this. It is President Obama's speech at the W.H. Correspondants Dinner. He really did a good job.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/obamas-full-speech-at-the-2013-white-house-correspondents-dinner/2013/04/27/16ac0b70-af79-11e2-a986-eec837b1888b_video.html


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> How does everyone feel about inviting Sam Cooke?


How about Otis Redding and Jerry Butler too?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Livia was as nice as Caligula. As Alice Roosevelt once needlepointed, 'if you don't have anything nice to say, come sit by me.'



peacegoddess said:


> I had to look up Livia and not being a Democrat , I was unfamiliar with Donna Brazile.
> 
> I am dying to ask Livia what she thinks of her great grandson Caligula. Bet she has an earfull for him!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I doubt Admin will step in. Mostly depends on self discipline.



SeattleSoul said:


> Bratty, this topic started with the statement: "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully."I'm aware your original statement about what this topic was for didn't specifically say that conservatives were unwelcome.
> 
> People have come here specifically to cause negative waves and shared their opinions without a crumb of respect. No one here has suggested a way to keep true to the topics original purpose. Instead, negative and disrespectful responses abound. Some come from liberals and some from conservatives. I suggest that the statement about what this topic was intended for didn't go far enough in describing how people were expected to behave, and how they might be treated if they didn't act in accordance with the original reason this topic was started.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd like opinions. I've noted what I think to be a 'pity comment' when person seems to be losing. Could this be true?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I forgot all about Harry Belafonte!


Andrea, we will get in touch with him


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd like opinions. I've noted what I think to be a 'pity comment' when person seems to be losing. Could this be true?


It just may be!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anrea, we will get in touch with him


Thank you. His voice isn't what it was, but he's doing a lot of charitable work.
Gee, you stay up late! We just finished watching our Warriors win again. They've done well for a team that has gotten little respect!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Andrea, just got off the phone with him.He volunteered Jimmy Buffet to serve also. Bob Marley would like to come too! wow!
we will have some very nice Island Music there.
Jimmy Buffet is supplying the Margaritas


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good work, Chairperson!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Did anyone read that Joan Baez, the elder died Thursday. RIP Joan. She was 100 yrs old.


Oh, good. Maybe Joanie Balonie, Jr. will be too busy to come to the banquet. Talk about a talentless poser.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see Joan Baez as a poseur at all. A very dedicated woman who sacrificed much of her private life.



SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, good. Maybe Joanie Balonie, Jr. will be too busy to come to the banquet. Talk about a talentless poser.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The banquet planning is fun, but I have a question. Did anyone but me see '60 Minutes?' Out Health Care and Justice system has allowed a critical care nurse to kill hundreds. If one nut can do it in several places, there must be more. Hospitals passed him along to others, much like the pedophiles in the priesthood, rather than 'involve' the hospitals.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> The banquet planning is fun, but I have a question. Did anyone but me see '60 Minutes?' Out Health Care and Justice system has allowed a critical care nurse to kill hundreds. If one nut can do it in several places, there must be more.


I recorded it but haven't watched yet.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> The banquet planning is fun, but I have a question. Did anyone but me see '60 Minutes?' Out Health Care and Justice system has allowed a critical care nurse to kill hundreds. If one nut can do it in several places, there must be more. Hospitals passed him along to others, much like the pedophiles in the priesthood, rather than 'involve' the hospitals.


Scary isn't it?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Today is Workers Memorial Day, a day of remembrance for the millions of workers who have died or been injured on the job. Together, let us take some time to pray for fallen workers and the families they left behind.

Today we especially lift up victims of the fertilizer plant explosion in West, Texas and the factory collapse in Bangladesh. No one should die or be seriously injured working.

Way too often our immigrant brothers and sisters are exploited and subjected to harsh and unsafe work conditions by the most unethical employers. Today we recommit our support to keeping workplaces safe for all workers, regardless of immigration status.

Let us remember and pray for those who have died on the job , especially the heroic first-responders who died serving their communities in West, Texas and Boston this month.


I do not usually post something so long and from another source, but this touched me and thought others might want to read it. It is from the Interfaith Worker Justice site.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Damemary, when you say "I doubt Admin will step in. Mostly depends on self discipline.", my overwhelming thought is that, no one having tried self-discipline in any consistent way before, no one will try it now. This topic is a slug-fest where insulting, demeaning and hurting others feelings is the order of the day. Ordinary debate has never existed here. I believe that if a simple majority of those who find the way people express themselves in this topic objectionable requested that Admin retirn to the ancient KP ban on political discussion, Admin MIGHT reinstate that rule. Of course, I'm not holding my breath while waiting to see if this happens.

You reply to someone's post, by remarking first, and then hitting "Quote Reply" If yoy hit "Quote Reply" first, anyone who wants to quote what you said only has to hit "quote reply" and continue from there. The way you generally do it now means copying and pasting what you said into a reply and leads to a confusion of quotes and responses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's a beautiful morning AGAIN! Sitting on the patio with my daughter waiting for the sheets to dry.
There was a similar story about a nurse in Oregon or Washington state about a decade ago that did the same thing.
I can only hope these people didn't suffer at his hands.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> The banquet planning is fun, but I have a question. Did anyone but me see '60 Minutes?' Out Health Care and Justice system has allowed a critical care nurse to kill hundreds. If one nut can do it in several places, there must be more. Hospitals passed him along to others, much like the pedophiles in the priesthood, rather than 'involve' the hospitals.


Darn, I missed that one. Very scary scenario.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I found it very upsetting.



alcameron said:


> I recorded it but haven't watched yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Could be any of us or our loved ones at their most vulnerable.



peacegoddess said:


> Scary isn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bless them all and hope they have not died in vain.



peacegoddess said:


> Today is Workers Memorial Day, a day of remembrance for the millions of workers who have died or been injured on the job. Together, let us take some time to pray for fallen workers and the families they left behind.
> 
> Today we especially lift up victims of the fertilizer plant explosion in West, Texas and the factory collapse in Bangladesh. No one should die or be seriously injured working.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Saw this this morning and I think I will be giving Michele Bachmann a call today. This a must see.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/27/heather-whaley-senator-bob-corker-gun-control-video_n_3170462.html


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> For GWplvr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think we all overlooked this guy, but he loves a good party. He wants to know how he should dress. I told him we'd discuss it and get back to him.


How could we have left him out????


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for your post peacegoddess concerning Worker's Memorial day. It's sad that so many still lose their lives under circumstances that should not even exist in this day in age. My ancestors were miners and railroad workers and I had heard the horror stories of the terrible deaths that many of these people suffered. Even when I was a kid some of these needless deaths occured. In my home town they mined for taconite and we had "blast day" every Wednesday and windows in businesses and homes were always broken and no one hung out laundry because a big cloud of dust would come down off the hill where the mine was and settle a grey dust on everything. People would call the mining company and report broken windows and the company would come and replace them. For years people believed the worst that was happening was the windows breaking and dirty laundry. The local doctor tried to tell anyone who would listen that down the road we were going to have many cancer deaths and no one would believe him and certainly Reserve mining was not going to release what they already knew was a potentially leathal operation. About 30 years ago people who lived there as infants and children started to come down with cancer in unusually large numbers. Most were males including my younger brother. He has had three bouts with cancer but is still alive. Hundreds have died over the years from the asbestos dust released into the air once a week. As the taconite ore was taken by train from my hometown, Babbitt to Silver Bay where Reserve also was responsible for polluting Lake Superior, dumping tailings left from further processing there into the Lake before the ore was loaded on to ships going up the Great Lakes to steel mills back east. These workers were in the United Steel Workers Union and they had no idea what asbestos could do to them and their families. Thanks to unionization of many other types of workers things have come a long way and it has saved many lives. I am a firm believer in Unions and I hope that they will once again become strong and protect all workers and I am for world wide unionization which has begun. I see nothing beneficial for workers, only for employers in right to work states and I would love to see that go away but if anything it seems that right to work may expand into other states as it favors companies of all sizes and the workers have no protection and are poorly paid and generally receive no benefits. Situations like this need to be addressed by all of us and pressure needs to be put on government to do something to protect workers all across the country. Sorry for being so long winded. I will keep the rest of my posts short today.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi GW!
Nice to see you! Hope the weather is as nice for you as it here today. Will you help me pick some chefs for the banquet?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I asked James Taylor to help out and he will gladly come.
> No matter how old he gets, his voice is still the same as it as in the seventies. This is a song I sing to my grandaughter Brynn as a lullaby.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi GW!
> Nice to see you! Hope the weather is as nice for you as it here today. Will you help me pick some chefs for the banquet?


Tyler Florence might be available. I can check on that!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi GW!
> Nice to see you! Hope the weather is as nice for you as it here today. Will you help me pick some chefs for the banquet?


Awesome weather - too bad I'm at work. Should be around 85 today. However, it will cool down some toward Thurs/Fri when the rain comes in.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:
 

> Oh my gosh - I love his voice. His Christmas album is great! Speaking of voices - if we need an emcee, I nominate Matthew McConahay. He is currently the spokesperson for Reliant Energy and the ads make me happy!!!!


He's got my vote


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I did watch 60 minutes and it was pretty scary. When someone is in a hospital you think you should be in a very safe environment and when I think of all those people he killed, probably in the hundreds, and the loss to all the relatives too who trusted their family member was in good care. Then as damemary said hospitals giving him references so he would leave and just move on to another city so they wouldn't face wrongful death suits. It's disgusting that even hospitals care more about their bottom line than about their patients.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Awesome weather - too bad I'm at work. Should be around 85 today. However, it will cool down some toward Thurs/Fri when the rain comes in.


Here in Minnesota e are in the low 80's. Supposed to drop tomorrow back into the low 50's and high 40's for the rest of the week. Going to walk the babt. be back soon!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty wrote:
I asked James Taylor to help out and he will gladly come.
No matter how old he gets, his voice is still the same as it as in the seventies. This is a song I sing to my grandaughter Brynn as a lullaby.






Oh my gosh - I love his voice. His Christmas album is great! Speaking of voices - if we need an emcee, I nominate Matthew McConahay. He is currently the spokesperson for Reliant Energy and the ads make me happy!!!!

GWPlver

Oh Sweet Baby James is one of my favorites, maybe my very favorite. What a voice, it's like butter! I did love James and Carly when they were together and all the songs she has written. It's good to see them again when they perform together. Maybe they can do a duet together at the banquet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SS my overwhelming thought is that some strong willed opinionated people have become embroiled in this site. The rules were changed to allow political, religious, etc. topics some time ago. It is what it is.

I find it best to converse with open-minded people and ignore the rest since everyone goes everywhere. I and my friends will continue to enjoy this lovely Forum.... and ignore the unlovely. Have a nice day too.



SeattleSoul said:


> Damemary, when you say "I doubt Admin will step in. Mostly depends on self discipline.", my overwhelming thought is that, no one having tried self-discipline in any consistent way before, no one will try it now. This topic is a slug-fest where insulting, demeaning and hurting others feelings is the order of the day. Ordinary debate has never existed here. I believe that if a simple majority of those who find the way people express themselves in this topic objectionable requested that Admin retirn to the ancient KP ban on political discussion, Admin MIGHT reinstate that rule. Of course, I'm not holding my breath while waiting to see if this happens.
> 
> You reply to someone's post, by remarking first, and then hitting "Quote Reply" If yoy hit "Quote Reply" first, anyone who wants to quote what you said only has to hit "quote reply" and continue from there. The way you generally do it now means copying and pasting what you said into a reply and leads to a confusion of quotes and responses.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We won't give up.



BrattyPatty said:


> Saw this this morning and I think I will be giving Michele Bachmann a call today. This a must see.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/27/heather-whaley-senator-bob-corker-gun-control-video_n_3170462.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I come from a mining family also. 41 men died in a tragedy at their mine, but all three brothers survived. One ultimately died of black lung years later. My father was an organizer for the AFL CIO when I was a child. I remember threats from those days. I personally believe workers have no rights without unions. Right to Work means Right to Starve.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you for your post peacegoddess concerning Worker's Memorial day. It's sad that so many still lose their lives under circumstances that should not even exist in this day in age. My ancestors were miners and railroad workers and I had heard the horror stories of the terrible deaths that many of these people suffered. Even when I was a kid some of these needless deaths occured. In my home town they mined for taconite and we had "blast day" every Wednesday and windows in businesses and homes were always broken and no one hung out laundry because a big cloud of dust would come down off the hill where the mine was and settle a grey dust on everything. People would call the mining company and report broken windows and the company would come and replace them. For years people believed the worst that was happening was the windows breaking and dirty laundry. The local doctor tried to tell anyone who would listen that down the road we were going to have many cancer deaths and no one would believe him and certainly Reserve mining was not going to release what they already knew was a potentially leathal operation. About 30 years ago people who lived there as infants and children started to come down with cancer in unusually large numbers. Most were males including my younger brother. He has had three bouts with cancer but is still alive. Hundreds have died over the years from the asbestos dust released into the air once a week. As the taconite ore was taken by train from my hometown, Babbitt to Silver Bay where Reserve also was responsible for polluting Lake Superior, dumping tailings left from further processing there into the Lake before the ore was loaded on to ships going up the Great Lakes to steel mills back east. These workers were in the United Steel Workers Union and they had no idea what asbestos could do to them and their families. Thanks to unionization of many other types of workers things have come a long way and it has saved many lives. I am a firm believer in Unions and I hope that they will once again become strong and protect all workers and I am for world wide unionization which has begun. I see nothing beneficial for workers, only for employers in right to work states and I would love to see that go away but if anything it seems that right to work may expand into other states as it favors companies of all sizes and the workers have no protection and are poorly paid and generally receive no benefits. Situations like this need to be addressed by all of us and pressure needs to be put on government to do something to protect workers all across the country. Sorry for being so long winded. I will keep the rest of my posts short today.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> I come from a mining family also. 41 men died in a tragedy at their mine, but all three brothers survived. One ultimately died of black lung years later. My father was an organizer for the AFL CIO when I was a child. I remember threats from those days. I personally believe workers have no rights without unions. Right to Work means Right to Starve.


I always ask the person who is against unions what they think will happen to the 40 hour work week and benefits. Also if they think that all businesses will be benevolent and provide what unions guarantee through the goodness of their hearts? No one ever has an answer for me.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I am at a different petsitting job. In redwood City and it is hot hot hot! I thought i was going through menopause again!!!!!!! 

Anyway, on this mornings walk the dogs and I passed a house with an amazing hedge of California Bay Laurel. It is so beautiful. About 6ft high and at least 40 ft long. I love walking different routes and looking at the houses and gardens and yards. There is a fig tree here and i am hoping that in the month I am here some of the figs will ripen. When I was akid and we lived in Spain the house where we lived for the first 18 months had a grape arbor and 3 huge fig trees. I spent endless hours up in a tree reading books and eating figs. Great memories.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love the scent of Bay Laurel. It;s hard to find fresh figs up north here, but I'm sure we could get our hands on some at Whole Foods.
When I was a kid I walked 18 miles both ways to get to school.......Just kidding. I lived 1/2 mile from school. On the way there was this huge beautiful house surrounded by a concrete block wall. Over that wall hung a pomegranite bush. We would pick one and smash it on the sidewalk to open it and then enjoy the arils.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Matthew McConaughey said he would be proud to serve as MC for the banquet. Does he have to wear a shirt?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Invitation has been sent to Carly


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thank you both, damemary and Cheeky for sharing those stories. Kind of reminds me of the ground water in Hinkley, CA that as poisoned by PG&E. They old the people of that small desert town that their water was safe. If you saw Erin Brocovich this is what I am referring to. there were high levels of chromium in the groundwater that caused cancer in just about the whole town. Sad thing was that a town meeting, they were told that the chromium in the water was good for them.
This really doesn't have anything to do with unions, but the EPA is one agency that should still be regulated by the gov't and laws strictly enforced.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Matthew McConaughey said he would be proud to serve as MC for the banquet. Does he have to wear a shirt?


Oh hell no he doesn't have to wear a shirt!!! I just want to say right that I cannot be held responsible for any of my actions during our banquet!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you both, damemary and Cheeky for sharing those stories. Kind of reminds me of the ground water in Hinkley, CA that as poisoned by PG&E. They old the people of that small desert town that their water was safe. If you saw Erin Brocovich this is what I am referring to. there were high levels of chromium in the groundwater that caused cancer in just about the whole town. Sad thing was that a town meeting, they were told that the chromium in the water was good for them.
> This really doesn't have anything to do with unions, but the EPA is one agency that should still be regulated by the gov't and laws strictly enforced.


I'm sure there is much more that we don't know about in regards to environmental issues. There is an area in Dallas - occupied by lower income and it's full of lead from a plant nearby. Numerous children have suffered. The plant is out of production but the damage will remain for awhile.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oh hell no he doesn't have to wear a shirt!!! I just want to say right that I cannot be held responsible for any of my actions during our banquet!!!


That's the fun part about this banquet, GW!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Damemary, when you say "I doubt Admin will step in. Mostly depends on self discipline.", my overwhelming thought is that, no one having tried self-discipline in any consistent way before, no one will try it now. This topic is a slug-fest where insulting, demeaning and hurting others feelings is the order of the day. Ordinary debate has never existed here. I believe that if a simple majority of those who find the way people express themselves in this topic objectionable requested that Admin retirn to the ancient KP ban on political discussion, Admin MIGHT reinstate that rule. Of course, I'm not holding my breath while waiting to see if this happens.
> 
> You reply to someone's post, by remarking first, and then hitting "Quote Reply" If yoy hit "Quote Reply" first, anyone who wants to quote what you said only has to hit "quote reply" and continue from there. The way you generally do it now means copying and pasting what you said into a reply and leads to a confusion of quotes and responses.


Seattle Soul -- I left the political sites, because of your 
continuing negativity and superior scolding posts and the unkind, nasty posts from both sides of this issue.

I guess I will leave again .Sorry ladies - a lot are my friends are here but I just can't stand the negativity. I start getting personal back, but SS , take it easy. You are not the know all and end all - Your opinion matters, but you are so judgmental, that seems to be mostly what you are about. I had hoped to join in here, but it is the same old same old. It is a shame as I would have liked to visit with some of my friends here.

I wish you all well, you know I do and will drop by once in awhile, but you are all trying so hard to be civil but it is not going to work, just my opinion because we have a 'teacher here- who scolds, - I am quite sure I am older than the 'scolder' I don't let my adult sons scold me , I don't let my husband scold me , so I am afraid I am, out of here.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Seattle Soul -- I left the political sites, because of your
> continuing negativity and superior scolding posts and the unkind, nasty posts from both sides of this issue.
> 
> I guess I will leave again .Sorry ladies - a lot are my friends are here but I just can't stand the negativity. I start getting personal back, but SS , take it easy. You are not the know all and end all - Your opinion matters, but you are so judgmental, that seems to be mostly what you are about. I had hoped to join in here, but it is the same old same old. It is a shame as I would have liked to visit with some of my friends here.
> ...


Oh please stay awhile longer. I just got to know you and enjoy your posts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Seattle Soul -- I left the political sites, because of your
> continuing negativity and superior scolding posts and the unkind, nasty posts from both sides of this issue.
> 
> I guess I will leave again .Sorry ladies - a lot are my friends are here but I just can't stand the negativity. I start getting personal back, but SS , take it easy. You are not the know all and end all - Your opinion matters, but you are so judgmental, that seems to be mostly what you are about. I had hoped to join in here, but it is the same old same old. It is a shame as I would have liked to visit with some of my friends here.
> ...


Oh, Shirley, I am sorry to hear that. We will always welcome you here. We are trying to keep it as fun and peaceful as possible, but sometimes it doesn't always work.
Hugs,
Patty


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is an interesting article That I have just finished reading.
It brought tears to my eyes of anger and sadness.
Please read.
http://www.care2.com/causes/5-dumb-ideas-conservatives-have-to-help-poor-kids.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a lot of friends on this Progressive site, and I am not aiming my words at you. I just got weary of being scolded and I don't seem to be able to read it any more. I wish this site well, I know you all are completely dedicated, and my hat is of to you. I agree with you, and If I was an American I would likely feel more willing to take a scolding -

I really really wish this site well. I really really have dear friends here. I just have too much going on to deal with the problems.

I should not have posted, which is what seems to happen when I get 
my back up (grin). however, I will drop by and try to keep my mouth shut. Good luck with your party. Shirley


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a lot of friends on this Progressive site, and I am not aiming my words at you. I just got weary of being scolded and I don't seem to be able to read it any more. I wish this site well, I know you all are completely dedicated, and my hat is of to you. I agree with you, and If I was an American I would likely feel more willing to take a scolding -
> 
> I really really wish this site well. I really really have dear friends here. I just have too much going on to deal with the problems.
> 
> ...


We were hoping that you would join us for he party.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

When is it? maybe I will drop around with a bottle of wine after all. You are my friends. I will just try not to get my knickers in a knot.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you both, damemary and Cheeky for sharing those stories. Kind of reminds me of the ground water in Hinkley, CA that as poisoned by PG&E. They old the people of that small desert town that their water was safe. If you saw Erin Brocovich this is what I am referring to. there were high levels of chromium in the groundwater that caused cancer in just about the whole town. Sad thing was that a town meeting, they were told that the chromium in the water was good for them.
> This really doesn't have anything to do with unions, but the EPA is one agency that should still be regulated by the gov't and laws strictly enforced.


And now we have to battle fracking and the contaminated water that results from that. It is interesting to note that the majority population in the fracking areas of California are very low income people who do not have the time and disposable income to fight the companies doing the fracking. 
Sometimes I dispair for our world so much that I am left just wringing my hands.....but not for long. No wonder my daughter does not want to bring children into this freaking mess of a world.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is an interesting article That I have just finished reading.
> It brought tears to my eyes of anger and sadness.
> Please read.
> http://www.care2.com/causes/5-dumb-ideas-conservatives-have-to-help-poor-kids.html


Can we say "Dickensian America"?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lol! We will Pm you the date. We are still hiring the waiters and getting RSVPS from all of the wonderful women that we have invited. It will be great fun! Is there a woman whom you admire in a historical or "outstanding woman" way? You may also request a man of admiration too. They will be serving us 



Designer1234 said:


> When is it? maybe I will drop around with a bottle of wine after all. You are my friends. I will just try not to get my knickers in a knot.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Can we say "Dickensian America"?


Quite sad isn't it? How do these people get elected?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lol! We will Pm you the date. We are still hiring the waiters and getting RSVPS from all of the wonderful women that we have invited. It will be great fun! Is there a woman whom you admire in a historical or "outstanding woman" way? You may also request a man of admiration too. They will be serving us


Queen Elizabeth????????? :lol: :thumbup: grin

I am sure she would be delighted to attend with wonderful American women. She actually is quite something .


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Quite sad isn't it? How do these people get elected?


Partly lobby money and partly people who vote against their own best economic interests, but in the interest of conservative religious beliefs. Just my theory.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Update on continuing incarcertion of Russian women's musical group Pussy Riot.

Court Denies Early Release for Jailed Pussy Riot Member

A Russian court has rejected a petition for early release from one of two jailed members of the Russian feminist punk group Pussy Riot. Nadia Tolokonnikova has been imprisoned in a penal colony known for its harsh treatment as she serves a two-year sentence for the groups protest against Russian leader Vladimir Putin at a Moscow cathedral last March. Nadia, who reportedly suffers from persistent headaches and has been hospitalized, was denied early release after a judge said she had not always adhered to the prisons rules. A list of offenses provided by the penal colony included refusing to say hello to a prison official and refusing to go for a walk. Nadias husband spoke after the ruling Friday.
Pyotr Verzilov: "We didnt expect that a court in Mordovia, which refused to grant an early conditional release to Svetlana Bakhmena who was in late-term pregnancy, would suddenly let Nadia go. This is a court which serves the prison system, and its decision was completely expected."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another bunch of old white men used to power.



peacegoddess said:


> Update on continuing incarcertion of Russian women's musical group Pussy Riot.
> 
> Court Denies Early Release for Jailed Pussy Riot Member
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Queen Elizabeth????????? :lol: :thumbup: grin
> 
> I am sure she would be delighted to attend with wonderful American women. She actually is quite something .


I will contact her tomorrow!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow, damemary! Imagine if that happened here. All of those who speak against President Obama would be thrown in a prison. Too good to be true lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You can say that again!



damemary said:


> Another bunch of old white men used to power.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Queen Elizabeth????????? :lol: :thumbup: grin
> 
> I am sure she would be delighted to attend with wonderful American women. She actually is quite something .


Tongue in cheek - which one Queen Elizabeth 1 or Queen Elizabeth 11. Both remarkable woman, one the virgin queen and the other a woman who knows her own mind but has experienced a lot of heartache from her children. Eldest grandson seems to be doing OK though, due to his mother's influence.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a lot of friends on this Progressive site, and I am not aiming my words at you. I just got weary of being scolded and I don't seem to be able to read it any more. I wish this site well, I know you all are completely dedicated, and my hat is of to you. I agree with you, and If I was an American I would likely feel more willing to take a scolding -
> 
> I really really wish this site well. I really really have dear friends here. I just have too much going on to deal with the problems.
> 
> ...


Why don't you stay, while I leave this so-called group of Progressives? Otherwise, you'll miss the big party and remain separated from the friends you have here.:thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ynel said:


> Tongue in cheek - which one Queen Elizabeth 1 or Queen Elizabeth 11. Both remarkable woman, one the virgin queen and the other a woman who knows her own mind but has experienced a lot of heartache from her children. Eldest grandson seems to be doing OK though, due to his mother's influence.


I am a big fan of Queen Elizabeth I. Yes, I know that in today's world she may be considered "not progressive". I love the strength she exhibited in a time when women monarchs were few and far between and she was one of her kind. Does not hurt that Cate Blanchette, my favorite actress, portrayed her twice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gives me something to hope for.



BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, damemary! Imagine if that happened here. All of those who speak against President Obama would be thrown in a prison. Too good to be true lol


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Ynel said:


> I like French toast also. The Colonial Coffee House in town serves it with bacon, they say it is an American idea. Another cafe serves it with fresh strawberries. I love the savory French toast that the Colonial make. It is the same as the usual French toast without the maple syrup. It is perfect for brunch with my coffee when I go shopping down the big smoke. The cafe at the local shopping centre do not make it, though.
> 
> This seems like a great site for chit chat, so far the ladies have been very friendly. "You have all done very well" as young Mr Grace was wont to say. I know a lot of you will not know who young Mr Grace is, or was, but the posters from Australia and UK will know of whom I speak.


HAHAHA, Ynel, very well, INDEED! I forgot all about "Are You Being Served". I don't know how, as I have probably seen each episode 10, 000 times. How about Mrs Slocombe's (sp?)"weak as water" remark?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just civil discourse ringing in our ears! Be still my heart!



 BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, damemary! Imagine if that happened here. All of those who speak against President Obama would be thrown in a prison. Too good to be true lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

HRH Queen Elizabeth has gracefully replied. She will be honored to attend!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, SS, that would probably be best. Our "so called Progressive group" is actually a liberal group. There is a difference 



SeattleSoul said:


> Why don't you stay, while I leave this so-called group of Progressives? Otherwise, you'll miss the big party and remain separated from the friends you have here.:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Why don't you stay, while I leave this so-called group of Progressives? Otherwise, you'll miss the big party and remain separated from the friends you have here.:thumbup:


That is not what I wan't SS. I won't be able to stay - too busy. You have just as much right here as anyone else. I just hate to see the put downs and the scoldings, as we are able to decide what we want to say and when we want to say it. HOwever, I am one person and I will not mention it again. My intention was not to hurt. sorry if you were hurt, but it is something that bothers me a lot. I don't want to carry it on and I am sorry to the group for expressing my feelings.

Shirley


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is not what I wan't SS. I won't be able to stay - too busy. You have just as much right here as anyone else. I just hate to see the put downs and the scoldings, as we are able to decide what we want to say and when we want to say it. HOwever, I am one person and I will not mention it again. My intention was not to hurt. sorry if you were hurt, but it is something that bothers me a lot. I don't want to carry it on and I am sorry to the group for expressing my feelings.
> 
> Shirley


No apologies, necessary, Shirley. This is why we started the thread; to share our opinions, laughs, and conversations without contempt.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ynel said:


> Tongue in cheek - which one Queen Elizabeth 1 or Queen Elizabeth 11. Both remarkable woman, one the virgin queen and the other a woman who knows her own mind but has experienced a lot of heartache from her children. Eldest grandson seems to be doing OK though, due to his mother's influence.


Both- strong ladies ahead of their time. Independent and dedicated to their jobs and their country. So I hope they will both attend.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'll get right on that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'll get right on that, Shirley


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> HRH Queen Elizabeth has gracefully replied. She will be honored to attend!


Oh, love her hats! I do hope she wears one for the banquet. I love the British tradition of wearing lovely hats to all formal events. Remember when we used to do that here? Maybe everyone didn't but I sure loved it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirley please stick around. I welcome your opinions and your good humor. You are a breath of fresh air blowing in from the Canadian Rockies. :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

hey is there anyone here on LOLL that would like to have some boucle yarn? I was given two huge balls of it for a gift and I just do not enjoy working with it. It is a beautiful burgundy red/rose color. I am offering it free here to LOLL ers before I take it to Goodwill.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Shirley, You are always welcome to express your feelings....if you can stand the garbage around here.



Designer1234 said:


> That is not what I wan't SS. I won't be able to stay - too busy. You have just as much right here as anyone else. I just hate to see the put downs and the scoldings, as we are able to decide what we want to say and when we want to say it. HOwever, I am one person and I will not mention it again. My intention was not to hurt. sorry if you were hurt, but it is something that bothers me a lot. I don't want to carry it on and I am sorry to the group for expressing my feelings.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Seattle Soul -- I left the political sites, because of your
> continuing negativity and superior scolding posts and the unkind, nasty posts from both sides of this issue.
> 
> I guess I will leave again .Sorry ladies - a lot are my friends are here but I just can't stand the negativity. I start getting personal back, but SS , take it easy. You are not the know all and end all - Your opinion matters, but you are so judgmental, that seems to be mostly what you are about. I had hoped to join in here, but it is the same old same old. It is a shame as I would have liked to visit with some of my friends here.
> ...


Thank you, Designer. I agree. I have also been reprimanded and received apologies later, but we are all adults here and responsible for our own thoughts and actions.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The Queen Mum will make her appearance here too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I could really use some help here with this banquet, ladies.
We still need chef's and more men!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Queen Mum will make her appearance here too.[/quote
> 
> The Queen Mum died at age l01 I believe. lovely lady indeed. wouldn't leave London during the Battle of Britain when London was receiving daily bombing because other people couldn't leave. Well loved in the Commonwealth.
> 
> A very good choice.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That's okay, Shirley. Lots of dead people are coming. That's what makes this banquet so much fun. e can meet and talk to the people we have always wanted to.
I will get Queen Elizabeth I to come.
Are you having Spring up there yet? We had it for 4 days.
More rain and snow for the rest of the week


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

OOh, she's a feisty one! But she will attend


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's okay, Shirley. Lots of dead people are coming. That's what makes this banquet so much fun. e can meet and talk to the people we have always wanted to.
> I will get Queen Elizabeth I to come.
> Are you having Spring up there yet? We had it for 4 days.
> More rain and snow for the rest of the week


I don't know any chefs, but my son is pretty good cooking on the grill. Maybe he can come. I think he's cute and smart, too. And he's on the correct political side. (No, I'm not bragging, just listing his qualifications.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't know any chefs, but my son is pretty good cooking on the grill. Maybe he can come. I think he's cute and smart, too. And he's on the correct political side. (No, I'm not bragging, just listing his qualifications.)


He's hired!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, ladies I am signing off. I am going to finish an outfit I started sewing for Brynn. I took her to the park today and she experienced the swing for the first time. She belly laughed the whole time. Unfortunately, the weather started to turn ugly, so we had a short time of it. 
Good night!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, ladies I am signing off. I am going to finish an outfit I started sewing for Brynn. I took her to the park today and she experienced the swing for the first time. She belly laughed the whole time. Unfortunately, the weather started to turn ugly, so we had a short time of it.
> Good night!!


I love baby belly laughs. When I get frustrated, I like to to go youtube and bring those up - always makes me laugh. Enjoy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I love baby belly laughs. When I get frustrated, I like to to go youtube and bring those up - always makes me laugh. Enjoy!


GW my sides hurt from laughing with her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Did anyone catch Lawrence O'Donnell last night?
Quite a contradiction out of Rand Paul. While he was fillibustering, he said" No drone should kill any American on American soil". Then he was filmed saying" If someone robbed a liquor store and came out with a gun and only $10.00 he should be killed by a drone or the police. Is this guy really this crazy?
Then Ron Paul's take of the Boston massacre was so far out of reality. Who votes for these people?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Headline from Democracy Now


Bushs Shrinking World: George W. Bush Cancels Europe Trip as Human Rights Lawyers Threaten Legal Action over Torture


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Headline from Democracy Now
> 
> Bushs Shrinking World: George W. Bush Cancels Europe Trip as Human Rights Lawyers Threaten Legal Action over Torture


Yes, he does have quite a few countries that want to try him for war crimes. Cheney, too!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did anyone catch Lawrence O'Donnell last night?
> Quite a contradiction out of Rand Paul. While he was fillibustering, he said" No drone should kill any American on American soil". Then he was filmed saying" If someone robbed a liquor store and came out with a gun and only $10.00 he should be killed by a drone or the police. Is this guy really this crazy?
> Then Ron Paul's take of the Boston massacre was so far out of reality. Who votes for these people?


Yes he is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did anyone catch Lawrence O'Donnell last night?
> Quite a contradiction out of Rand Paul. While he was fillibustering, he said" No drone should kill any American on American soil". Then he was filmed saying" If someone robbed a liquor store and came out with a gun and only $10.00 he should be killed by a drone or the police. Is this guy really this crazy?
> Then Ron Paul's take of the Boston massacre was so far out of reality. Who votes for these people?


We know who votes for these people. We have met them here.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I read somewhere that the Tea Party is trying to get Sarah Palin to run for the senate. I don't think this country can take seeing her on tv all the time while running for office. I don't think there is anyway she could win, but the exposure would be awful for us. I also hear a comment of the same kind for Cruise of Texas. OMG, how did he ever win in the first place. He is nuts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG! 
I believe that the Tea Party will be the final collapse of the Republican Party. Bachmann, Cruz (McCarthy reincarnated) Cantor are giving GOP's a really bad name. 
Rand Paul speaks with forked tongue and his father is really scrambled. I say that because they both lie constantly nad have no shame when caught in the act.
I know that they are not GOP but would fit in very nicely if they were.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey sorry LOLL I got carried away this morning while reading headlines and stories and put the bush headline in as today's news. Mea culpa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hey sorry LOLL I got carried away this morning while reading headlines and stories and put the bush headline in as today's news. Mea culpa!!!!!!!!!


No apologies necessary, peacegoddess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fodder for late night humor. Can't beat it. But it does nothing to address the real problems threatening this country. IMHO



NJG said:


> I read somewhere that the Tea Party is trying to get Sarah Palin to run for the senate. I don't think this country can take seeing her on tv all the time while running for office. I don't think there is anyway she could win, but the exposure would be awful for us. I also hear a comment of the same kind for Cruise of Texas. OMG, how did he ever win in the first place. He is nuts.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> I read somewhere that the Tea Party is trying to get Sarah Palin to run for the senate. I don't think this country can take seeing her on tv all the time while running for office. I don't think there is anyway she could win, but the exposure would be awful for us. I also hear a comment of the same kind for Cruise of Texas. OMG, how did he ever win in the first place. He is nuts.


I don't know but he is nuts!!! I live in Texas - between him and Perry, I just shake my head!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

May I just vent a moment please? I just realized something about some of the ladies on the other sites that we often disagree with. And I apologize if I offend anyone here but it seems to me that these women don't get out in society much. They tend to make broad sweeping statements - all the men are impregnanting women and blah, blah. All the single mothers are on welfare. My mother does this too - she is 83, never really worked and doesn't own a computer. She commented once that all the black people voted for Obama and that is how he got elected. I asked her how she knew this - she said how else would he have gotten elected? I asked her how she knew this - she said well, she believed it to be so. What???? So I said, you mean it's similar to all the old white men voted for Romney? 
It's one thing to have an opinion - I think the illegals are taxing our education system because this is what I have read/seen/researched. That I can handle - you have a view now let's discuss that view further and determine if it is valid and how you arrived at that. They don't do this! They just blather about things they don't have a clue about! Sorry to vent. Thanks for listening.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

4 million meals for seniors eliminated, 70 thousand children kicked out of Head Start and 125,000 Americans without rental assistance, but your next flight will be on time!!!! Because of this and the votes against background checks, we have some congressmen and women that need to be voted out of office. I have already sent an email to my senator Charles Grassley telling him this. I write him often, doesn't do any good, but I will continue. Have never met the man, but I bet he knows me by name.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> 4 million meals for seniors eliminated, 70 thousand children kicked out of Head Start and 125,000 Americans without rental assistance, but your next flight will be on time!!!! Because of this and the votes against background checks, we have some congressmen and women that need to be voted out of office. I have already sent an email to my senator Charles Grassley telling him this. I write him often, doesn't do any good, but I will continue. Have never met the man, but I bet he knows me by name.


Ahhh!!!! Time to voice my opinion.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

A 5 year old boy shoots and kills his 2 year old sister. How does that happen? Number one the parents are definitely liable in this situation for letting this little child have access to a gun. It was a gun called Cricket that was made specifically for a child. But when gun manufacturers and the NRA market guns to kids, is it an accident that kids die? What is the matter with people? A 5 year old with a gun. Now that poor little boy has to live with the knowledge for the rest of his life, that he killed his sister. The parents have to suffer, but I think they should.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for venting. It gives me hope.



GWPlver said:


> May I just vent a moment please? I just realized something about some of the ladies on the other sites that we often disagree with. And I apologize if I offend anyone here but it seems to me that these women don't get out in society much. They tend to make broad sweeping statements - all the men are impregnanting women and blah, blah. All the single mothers are on welfare. My mother does this too - she is 83, never really worked and doesn't own a computer. She commented once that all the black people voted for Obama and that is how he got elected. I asked her how she knew this - she said how else would he have gotten elected? I asked her how she knew this - she said well, she believed it to be so. What???? So I said, you mean it's similar to all the old white men voted for Romney?
> It's one thing to have an opinion - I think the illegals are taxing our education system because this is what I have read/seen/researched. That I can handle - you have a view now let's discuss that view further and determine if it is valid and how you arrived at that. They don't do this! They just blather about things they don't have a clue about! Sorry to vent. Thanks for listening.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now here's a true patriot for you.



NJG said:


> 4 million meals for seniors eliminated, 70 thousand children kicked out of Head Start and 125,000 Americans without rental assistance, but your next flight will be on time!!!! Because of this and the votes against background checks, we have some congressmen and women that need to be voted out of office. I have already sent an email to my senator Charles Grassley telling him this. I write him often, doesn't do any good, but I will continue. Have never met the man, but I bet he knows me by name.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But the buck doesn't stop there. Pox on the NRA, our prostituted Congress and anyone who doesn't have the guts and integrity to fight the NRA. This is NOT what our forefathers had in mind. They would be disgraced, as we all should be.



NJG said:


> A 5 year old boy shoots and kills his 2 year old sister. How does that happen? Number one the parents are definitely liable in this situation for letting this little child have access to a gun. It was a gun called Cricket that was made specifically for a child. But when gun manufacturers and the NRA market guns to kids, is it an accident that kids die? What is the matter with people? A 5 year old with a gun. Now that poor little boy has to live with the knowledge for the rest of his life, that he killed his sister. The parents have to suffer, but I think they should.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> A 5 year old boy shoots and kills his 2 year old sister. How does that happen? Number one the parents are definitely liable in this situation for letting this little child have access to a gun. It was a gun called Cricket that was made specifically for a child. But when gun manufacturers and the NRA market guns to kids, is it an accident that kids die? What is the matter with people? A 5 year old with a gun. Now that poor little boy has to live with the knowledge for the rest of his life, that he killed his sister. The parents have to suffer, but I think they should.


There is a gun made for a child? Apparently done by a non-thinking company.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> May I just vent a moment please? I just realized something about some of the ladies on the other sites that we often disagree with. And I apologize if I offend anyone here but it seems to me that these women don't get out in society much. They tend to make broad sweeping statements - all the men are impregnanting women and blah, blah. All the single mothers are on welfare. My mother does this too - she is 83, never really worked and doesn't own a computer. She commented once that all the black people voted for Obama and that is how he got elected. I asked her how she knew this - she said how else would he have gotten elected? I asked her how she knew this - she said well, she believed it to be so. What???? So I said, you mean it's similar to all the old white men voted for Romney?
> It's one thing to have an opinion - I think the illegals are taxing our education system because this is what I have read/seen/researched. That I can handle - you have a view now let's discuss that view further and determine if it is valid and how you arrived at that. They don't do this! They just blather about things they don't have a clue about! Sorry to vent. Thanks for listening.


You are so right. They paint the world with a broad brush. When they talk about someone on welfare it is always the unwed mother with 3 or 4 kids and each one with a different father and having more kids just to stay on welfare and they are on welfare all their life because their mother was, and they made poor decisions, and are uneducated, etc. etc. It makes no difference if you tell them that with the mandatory work requirements passed by Bill Clinton they can no longer do that. Is there still fraud? Of course there is and I know things are different in every state. The right raised such a fuss before the election because Obama was doing away with the work requirement which was a lie. He just gave more control to the states which is what they wanted. Since Obama won though, you don't hear another word. They knew it wasn't true when they said it, but hey, whats a little lie. They repeated it so often they probably believed it themselves. Guess I vented a little too.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> You are so right. They paint the world with a broad brush. When they talk about someone on welfare it is always the unwed mother with 3 or 4 kids and each one with a different father and having more kids just to stay on welfare and they are on welfare all their life because their mother was, and they made poor decisions, and are uneducated, etc. etc. It makes no difference if you tell them that with the mandatory work requirements passed by Bill Clinton they can no longer do that. Is there still fraud? Of course there is and I know things are different in every state. The right raised such a fuss before the election because Obama was doing away with the work requirement which was a lie. He just gave more control to the states which is what they wanted. Since Obama won though, you don't hear another word. They knew it wasn't true when they said it, but hey, whats a little lie. They repeated it so often they probably believed it themselves. Guess I vented a little too.


And you vented well I would like to add.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> 4 million meals for seniors eliminated, 70 thousand children kicked out of Head Start and 125,000 Americans without rental assistance, but your next flight will be on time!!!! Because of this and the votes against background checks, we have some congressmen and women that need to be voted out of office. I have already sent an email to my senator Charles Grassley telling him this. I write him often, doesn't do any good, but I will continue. Have never met the man, but I bet he knows me by name.


I bet his staff cringes when they see your phone number come on the screen! Give em hell and fight for justice!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Got an email today from Americans For The Protection Of Children. It was about the NRA and this is what it said they have planned for Sunday.

On Sunday, May 5, the National Rifle Association will host a youth day at their national convention, sponsored by gun and ammunition manufacturers. In exchange for contributions, the NRA helps their sponsors find the little fingers just the right size to pull the trigger.

Start them young I guess. For responsible gun owners who teach their children the correct way to handle a gun, I have no problem. For the parents that gave their 5 year old the new "Cricket" shame on them. The gun was left with a shell in it and was sitting in a corner. 
I have a 5 year old grand daughter. I can't even imagine what her mental state would be if she accidentally shot her 2 year old brother. She loves him and they play together all the time. Breaks my heart to think of that poor little boy.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, apparently even five-year-old babies don't kill people. Guns do. So that's all right then. 

I will never understand this love affair with guns. Why is it tolerated in a nation that is so advanced in so many ways? How many more stupid deaths do the guns fans have to endure?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The NRA is having their convention or something like it in Texas this weekend. They will be electing a new president who is even more strange and off the wall than the one they have now. Something to look forward to.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Well, apparently even five-year-old babies don't kill people. Guns do. So that's all right then.
> 
> I will never understand this love affair with guns. Why is it tolerated in a nation that is so advanced in so many ways? How many more stupid deaths do the guns fans have to endure?


I'm with you on this one, Anne. All these gun-lovers have to protect themselves. I have lived for 72 years and I have never been in a situation in which I've needed a gun. Plus, they have to protect themselves against the government!!?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> May I just vent a moment please? I just realized something about some of the ladies on the other sites that we often disagree with. And I apologize if I offend anyone here but it seems to me that these women don't get out in society much. They tend to make broad sweeping statements - all the men are impregnanting women and blah, blah. All the single mothers are on welfare. My mother does this too - she is 83, never really worked and doesn't own a computer. She commented once that all the black people voted for Obama and that is how he got elected. I asked her how she knew this - she said how else would he have gotten elected? I asked her how she knew this - she said well, she believed it to be so. What???? So I said, you mean it's similar to all the old white men voted for Romney?
> It's one thing to have an opinion - I think the illegals are taxing our education system because this is what I have read/seen/researched. That I can handle - you have a view now let's discuss that view further and determine if it is valid and how you arrived at that. They don't do this! They just blather about things they don't have a clue about! Sorry to vent. Thanks for listening.


We are here for you! Let's all vent and just go to bed this evening feeling like we dumped it all out!

I said something simliar about a month ago and Janeway went off on me and wanted to know my education etc. It was a bit funny in many ways. Janeway seldom answers my posts to her. I think she does not want to do the work. I sometimes feel like I am back in college writing argumentative essays for the most misogynist professor ever. I think some women do not understand the idea of supporting other women because we are women. I do not necessarily enjoy Janeway's and others of her ilk, but all women have had issues in our culture and I want to be supportive....but they make it difficult...I guess my next life lesson is to REALLY ADMIT that just because a woman is a woman it does not make her a sister.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm with you on this one, Anne. All these gun-lovers have to protect themselves. I have lived for 72 years and I have never been in a situation in which I've needed a gun. Plus, they have to protect themselves against the government!!?


It is ironic, isn't it? Conservative are notorious flag wavers and tend to go on and on about how much they love their country, but at the same time they feel the desperate need to arm themselves to the teeth against it on a "just in case" basis.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> We are here for you! Let's all vent and just go to bed this evening feeling like we dumped it all out!
> 
> I said something simliar about a month ago and Janeway went off on me and wanted to know my education etc. It was a bit funny in many ways. Janeway seldom answers my posts to her. I think she does not want to do the work. I sometimes feel like I am back in college writing argumentative essays for the most misogynist professor ever. I think some women do not understand the idea of supporting other women because we are women. I do not necessarily enjoy Janeway's and others of her ilk, but all women have had issues in our culture and I want to be supportive....but they make it difficult...I guess my next life lesson is to REALLY ADMIT that just because a woman is a woman it does not make her a sister.


Did I just hear you refer to women as "sisters"? *gasp* Without a doubt this will kick the rightie/SS contingent into high gear over the race question!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Did I just hear you refer to women as "sisters"? *gasp* Without a doubt this will kick the rightie/SS contingent into high gear over the race question!


OMG you are right. I think Janeway will be asking me if I am black....and telling me to just admit it. Of course. because they are locked in to the 50's they would never be able to recognize the term sister as an addition to our broad lexicon (?) of words that is also feminist.....ooops another scary word.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> OMG you are right. I think Janeway will be asking me if I am black....and telling me to just admit it. Of course. because they are locked in to the 50's they would never be able to recognize the term sister as an addition to our broad lexicon (?) of words that is also feminist.....ooops another scary word.


Actually Janeway just leveled that accusation at Damemary in the Obamacare thread. The lady appears to be on a very bad trip right now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone, go see movie "The Company You Keep" starring Robert Redford, Julie Christie, Susan Sarandon etc.



peacegoddess said:


> We are here for you! Let's all vent and just go to bed this evening feeling like we dumped it all out!
> 
> I said something simliar about a month ago and Janeway went off on me and wanted to know my education etc. It was a bit funny in many ways. Janeway seldom answers my posts to her. I think she does not want to do the work. I sometimes feel like I am back in college writing argumentative essays for the most misogynist professor ever. I think some women do not understand the idea of supporting other women because we are women. I do not necessarily enjoy Janeway's and others of her ilk, but all women have had issues in our culture and I want to be supportive....but they make it difficult...I guess my next life lesson is to REALLY ADMIT that just because a woman is a woman it does not make her a sister.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love it!



susanmos2000 said:


> It is ironic, isn't it? Conservative are notorious flag wavers and tend to go on and on about how much they love their country, but at the same time they feel the desperate need to arm themselves to the teeth against it on a "just in case" basis.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now there's a topic: Scary words!

Black, Sister, Black Sister, Feminist, Socialism, Second Amendment, State's Rights. Come on help me.



peacegoddess said:


> OMG you are right. I think Janeway will be asking me if I am black....and telling me to just admit it. Of course. because they are locked in to the 50's they would never be able to recognize the term sister as an addition to our broad lexicon (?) of words that is also feminist.....ooops another scary word.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe she's going to visit yarnie.



susanmos2000 said:


> Actually Janeway just leveled that accusation at Damemary in the Obamacare thread. The lady appears to be on a very bad trip right now.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

i sometimes feel like I am Katie Morosky in the movie The Way We Were.. Hell I wish i Were. I still like Robert Redford.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Now there's a topic: Scary words!
> 
> Black, Sister, Black Sister, Feminist, Socialism, Second Amendment, State's Rights. Come on help me.


Add clitoris to that list. Remember when she went on the rant about what do lesbians do? She is a source of amusement for me and others I know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wait until you see "The Company You Keep." Robert Redford is better looking than ever. And the story reveals so much about the Vietnam era. I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of it.



peacegoddess said:


> i sometimes feel like I am Katie Morosky in the movie The Way We Were.. Hell I wish i Were. I still like Robert Redford.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I sent out a peace signal to the Only in America McCarthyites. I just cannot continue on the issues there...beating my head against the Ronnie and Joe wall.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> The NRA is having their convention or something like it in Texas this weekend. They will be electing a new president who is even more strange and off the wall than the one they have now. Something to look forward to.


Why does it have to be Texas? I'm sure Gov. Perry will be there.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Add clitoris to that list. Remember when she went on the rant about what do lesbians do? She is a source of amusement for me and others I know.


Oh thank goodness I missed that one. So do we add the word vagina too?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Wait until you see "The Company You Keep." Robert Redford is better looking than ever. And the story reveals so much about the Vietnam era. I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of it.


I'll try to find it this weekend. I like both actors.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oh thank goodness I missed that one. So do we add the word vagina too?


Yes, and "rectum" as well. One of the favorite conservative pastimes is speculating on the details of Ambassador Steven's supposed rape at the hands of big brawny Arab shieks. Bleah.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and "rectum" as well. One of the favorite conservative pastimes is speculating on the details of Ambassador Steven's supposed rape at the hands of big brawny Arab shieks. Bleah.


Leave the man some dignity - that should not even be an item of discussion.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Leave the man some dignity - that should not even be an item of discussion.


No, it shouldn't, and I said as much to lukelucy when she insisted on going on and on about the matter. Apparently the home schooling so many conservatives went through as children didn't cover matters of human sexuality, and they're desperate to fill in the gaps.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, it shouldn't, and I said as much to lukelucy when she insisted on going on and on about the matter. Apparently the home schooling so many conservatives went through as children didn't cover matters of human sexuality, and they're desperate to fill in the gaps.


Are there gaps in missionary style?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey off to pick ripe lemons and figure out if there is more than lemon curd to do with lots of lemons. Suggestions?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Are there gaps in missionary style?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Hey off to pick ripe lemons and figure out if there is more than lemon curd to do with lots of lemons. Suggestions?


Shaker lemon pie? I've only made it a few times, but it's wonderful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"You should."



GWPlver said:


> Oh thank goodness I missed that one. So do we add the word vagina too?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am blessed with an orange and lemon trees. I added a clementine this year. Oddly enough, I've never made lemon curd.



peacegoddess said:


> Hey off to pick ripe lemons and figure out if there is more than lemon curd to do with lots of lemons. Suggestions?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Hey off to pick ripe lemons and figure out if there is more than lemon curd to do with lots of lemons. Suggestions?


What about preserved lemons? I've seen them but have not used them before. I've always been curious what to do with them.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Excuse me but do any of you guys use Super Beta Prostate?? It helps to support Urinary flow..I am looking for the Kishka Prostate Forum,KP. After reading your posts I realize I must be in error. It appears that your urine is flowing nicely,congrats, if this function should see any changes in the future,please give Super Beta Prostate a try.1-800-544-1399. Thank You


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Excuse me but do any of you guys use Super Beta Prostate?? It helps to support Urinary flow..I am looking for the Kishka Prostate Forum,KP. After reading your posts I realize I must be in error. It appears that your urine is flowing nicely,congrats, if this function should see any changes in the future,please give Super Beta Prostate a try.1-800-544-1399. Thank You


It is doing nicely here but there is another thread where the other bodily function is flowing really well. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Excuse me but do any of you guys use Super Beta Prostate?? It helps to support Urinary flow..I am looking for the Kishka Prostate Forum,KP. After reading your posts I realize I must be in error


Truly. Better head over to the FF thread--some of the ladies there could use the services of a man with a big kielbasa.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm with you on this one, Anne. All these gun-lovers have to protect themselves. I have lived for 72 years and I have never been in a situation in which I've needed a gun. Plus, they have to protect themselves against the government!!?


Besides if the government should ever decide to come and get ya, I am sure they will come with more guns than you have so you just as well go with the flow. silly people


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Add clitoris to that list. Remember when she went on the rant about what do lesbians do? She is a source of amusement for me and others I know.


Who could forget?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

We could do a reading of Eve Ensler's Vagina Monologues on Mother's Day to celebrate our Mother's and ourselves.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We could do a reading of Eve Ensler's Vagina Monologues on Mother's Day to celebrate our Mother's and ourselves.


Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, I have been sleeping too much and really need to catch up on my reading lol!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Uh oh! Isreal just fired missels into Syria.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, I have been sleeping too much and really need to catch up on my reading lol!


BrattyPatty - wake up - you are needed on aisle 5!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Uh oh! Isreal just fired missels into Syria.


Seriously? Crap - now I have to switch to the news.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

CNN has reported Israel has hit a military target in Syria using air strike. Not sure what the target is yet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> BrattyPatty - wake up - you are needed on aisle 5!


LOL GW I wish I could!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lol


susanmos2000 said:


> Truly. Better head over to the FF thread--some of the ladies there could use the services of a man with a big kielbasa.


 :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bet they hit it big time. Off to the news.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> CNN has reported Israel has hit a military target in Syria using air strike. Not sure what the target is yet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> lol
> 
> :lol:


ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Susan!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bet they hit it big time. Off to the news.


Is this a new strike or from last week?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is this a new strike or from last week?


This one was just tonight, Andrea. They aren't quite sure what the target was that they hit. I hate when breaking news comes through and right afterwards you get stuck with a cooking show on CNN and prison shows on MSNBC. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.
Ok, so it's not totally a cooking show. It's rather interesting to see different parts of the world and the different cultures.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What is going on with people wanting to know our ethnicity?
I saw Janeway's quote about one of us being black and not wanting to admit it? That's really crossing the line.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing on TV or web.



BrattyPatty said:


> Uh oh! Isreal just fired missels into Syria.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone on this thread recommend a GOOD biography of Eleanor Roosevelt??


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Can anyone on this thread recommend a GOOD biography of Eleanor Roosevelt??


Hi Andrea, these are on my "to read soon" list. My Dad has them and loved them.

All by Joseph P. Lash:

Eleanor and Franklin

Eleanor Roosevelt: A Friend's Memoir

Eleanor: The Years Alone


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Can anyone on this thread recommend a GOOD biography of Eleanor Roosevelt??


I enjoyed the two volume bio by Blanch Weisen Cook. I also read the bio by Lash.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I enjoyed the two volume bio by Blanch Weisen Cook. I also read the bio by Lash.


Yes, I was counting on Peacegoddess and Medusa to give me some recommendations. Thank you both. I've decided I should start reading more again and reading something besides Scandinavian and Icelandic mysteries.
I have to make more time for myself. I don't understand why a retired person like me has such little time. Is it because it takes me so long in my old age to do things? I'm really not infirm!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I was counting on Peacegoddess and Medusa to give me some recommendations. Thank you both. I've decided I should start reading more again and reading something besides Scandinavian and Icelandic mysteries.
> I have to make more time for myself. I don't understand why a retired person like me has such little time. Is it because it takes me so long in my old age to do things? I'm really not infirm!


Nothing wrong with mysteries. I tend to listen to fiction now while I knit and read the non fiction.

I have a unusual question for California folks. When you have jars for recycling such as mayo etc that have reidue in them do you wash/rinse them out? I am on this big campaign to conserve water as much as possible and I just really dislike using the water to rinse the jars. I know it sounds goofy,but....


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I was counting on Peacegoddess and Medusa to give me some recommendations. Thank you both. I've decided I should start reading more again and reading something besides Scandinavian and Icelandic mysteries.
> I have to make more time for myself. I don't understand why a retired person like me has such little time. Is it because it takes me so long in my old age to do things? I'm really not infirm!


Nothing wrong with mysteries. I tend to listen to fiction now while I knit and read the non fiction.

I have a unusual question for California folks. When you have jars for recycling such as mayo etc that have residue in them do you wash/rinse them out? I am on this big campaign to conserve water as much as possible and I just really dislike using the water to rinse the jars. I know it sounds goofy,but....


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is a review of a series I recommended to (I think) Medusa. 

Dreaming the Eagle (Boudica #1)
by Manda Scott (Goodreads Author)

Dreaming the Eagle is the first part of the gloriously imagined epic trilogy of the life of Boudica.

Boudica means Bringer of Victory (from the early Celtic word boudeg). She is the last defender of the Celtic culture in Britain; the only woman openly to lead her warriors into battle and to stand successfully against the might of Imperial Rome -- and triumph.

It is 33 AD and eleven-year-old Breaca (later named Boudica), the red-haired daughter of one of the leaders of the Eceni tribe, is on the cusp between girl and womanhood. She longs to be a Dreamer, a mystical leader who can foretell the future, but having killed the man who has attacked and killed her mother, she has proven herself a warrior. Dreaming the Eagle is also the story of the two men Boudica loves most: Caradoc, outstanding warrior and inspirational leader; and Bàn, her half-brother, who longs to be a warrior, though he is manifestly a Dreamer, possibly the finest in his tribes history. Bàn becomes the Druid whose eventual return to the Celts is Boudicas salvation.

Dreaming the Eagle is full of brilliantly realised, luminous scenes as the narrative sweeps effortlessly from the epic -- where battle scenes are huge, bloody, and action-packed -- to the intimate. Manda Scott plunges us into the unforgettable world of tribal Britain in the years before the Roman invasion: a world of druids and dreamers and the magic of the gods where the natural world is as much a character as any of the people who live within it, a world of warriors who fight for honour as much as victory, a world of passion, courage and spectacular heroism pitched against overwhelming odds.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I had saved the page from before. I started looking for more Scandinavian authors after I read the Dragon Tattoo series. Arnaldur Indridason is a wonderful writer of mystery/thrillers. I love his characters and the Icelandic setting. I've read all of his books that have bee translated Into English. If you look for him he's usually shelved under "Ardaldur" for a couple of reasons.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, but why leave, after all? It's too amusing to interact with people who are liberal but who do not progress, which means, as I have been reminded, that this isn't a topic for Progressives. This is a place to hang loose while staying in the same place.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Nothing wrong with mysteries. I tend to listen to fiction now while I knit and read the non fiction.
> 
> I have a unusual question for California folks. When you have jars for recycling such as mayo etc that have reidue in them do you wash/rinse them out? I am on this big campaign to conserve water as much as possible and I just really dislike using the water to rinse the jars. I know it sounds goofy,but....


I rinse them out very quickly, which means they aren't very rinsed!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Peacegoddess - I find Boudica a very interesting historical figure and I first learned about her when I was in London and saw this massive beautiful statue of three women in a chariot next to Westminister Bridge. My husband told me that was Boudica and her two daughters and that she was a warrior who fought the Romans. My husband is a British history buff way back to Boudica's time. He was taught about her in school when he was a kid in England as it is part of their history classes. He said to tell you Boudica's husband was a Roman puppet and Boudica was not going to take her orders from the Roman Empire. I don't know if I would be able to stomach all the blood and gore reading about the battles but she must have been one strong woman to have been able to lead in such treacherous times. It is believed Queen Victoria identified with Boudica and Victoria's husband Prince Albert commissioned the statue of Boudica in London also the name Victoria is derived from the Latin form of the name Boudica. The things I learn out here is amazing. Maybe we should invite Boudica and Queen Victoria to our banquet.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peacegoddess - I find Boudica a very interesting historical figure and I first learned about her when I was in London and saw this massive beautiful statue of three women in a chariot next to Westminister Bridge. My husband told me that was Boudica and her two daughters and that she was a warrior who fought the Romans. My husband is a British history buff way back to Boudica's time. He was taught about her in school when he was a kid in England as it is part of their history classes. He said to tell you Boudica's husband was a Roman puppet and Boudica was not going to take her orders from the Roman Empire. I don't know if I would be able to stomach all the blood and gore reading about the battles but she must have been one strong woman to have been able to lead in such treacherous times. It is believed Queen Victoria identified with Boudica and Victoria's husband Prince Albert commissioned the statue of Boudica in London. Maybe we should invite Boudica and Queen Victoria to our party.


Hi Cheeky!
I already nominated Boudica  but Queen Victoria is another goodie! Several years ago PBS did a fabulous 2 or 3 part Masterpiece Theater presentation about Boudica - it was incredible!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peacegoddess - I find Boudica a very interesting historical figure and I first learned about her when I was in London and saw this massive beautiful statue of three women in a chariot next to Westminister Bridge. My husband told me that was Boudica and her two daughters and that she was a warrior who fought the Romans. My husband is a British history buff way back to Boudica's time. He was taught about her in school when he was a kid in England as it is part of their history classes. He said to tell you Boudica's husband was a Roman puppet and Boudica was not going to take her orders from the Roman Empire. I don't know if I would be able to stomach all the blood and gore reading about the battles but she must have been one strong woman to have been able to lead in such treacherous times. It is believed Queen Victoria identified with Boudica and Victoria's husband Prince Albert commissioned the statue of Boudica in London. Maybe we should invite Boudica and Queen Victoria to our party.


Hi Cheeky!
I already nominated Boudica  but Queen Victoria is another goodie! Several years ago PBS did a fabulous 2 or 3 part Masterpiece Theater presentation about Boudica - it was incredible!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I was counting on Peacegoddess and Medusa to give me some recommendations. Thank you both. I've decided I should start reading more again and reading something besides Scandinavian and Icelandic mysteries.
> I have to make more time for myself. I don't understand why a retired person like me has such little time. Is it because it takes me so long in my old age to do things? I'm really not infirm!


Everyone I know who is retired is doing the equivalent of 2 or 3 full-time jobs pursuing things they love because they are now in charge of their time and can mostly do as they please.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is going on with people wanting to know our ethnicity?
> I saw Janeway's quote about one of us being black and not wanting to admit it? That's really crossing the line.


She crosses the line all the time. then tells everyone what a good person she is and that we all pick on her.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peacegoddess - I find Boudica a very interesting historical figure and I first learned about her when I was in London and saw this massive beautiful statue of three women in a chariot next to Westminister Bridge. My husband told me that was Boudica and her two daughters and that she was a warrior who fought the Romans. My husband is a British history buff way back to Boudica's time. He was taught about her in school when he was a kid in England as it is part of their history classes. He said to tell you Boudica's husband was a Roman puppet and Boudica was not going to take her orders from the Roman Empire. I don't know if I would be able to stomach all the blood and gore reading about the battles but she must have been one strong woman to have been able to lead in such treacherous times. It is believed Queen Victoria identified with Boudica and Victoria's husband Prince Albert commissioned the statue of Boudica in London also the name Victoria is derived from the Latin form of the name Boudica. The things I learn out here is amazing. Maybe we should invite Boudica and Queen Victoria to our banquet.


Boudicca is on our list. There is not really so much blood and gore. Lots of culture and human interaction.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

has anyone here on LOLL read and /or watched Thom Hartmann on Free Speech T V? Because I do not have a TV at my home when I pet sit at a place that has one I just have a great time finding new things. Anyway check it out if you have an interest.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> has anyone here on LOLL read and /or watched Thom Hartmann on Free Speech T V? Because I do not have a TV at my home when I pet sit at a place that has one I just have a great time finding new things. Anyway check it out if you have an interest.


Love Thom Hartmann and used to listen to him all the time on the radio, but don't watch him on TV. He makes perfect sense to me almost all the time! He's another of my favorites.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She crosses the line all the time. then tells everyone what a good person she is and that we all pick on her.


Hi Shirley,
I read a post that your sister isn't doing very well. You and she will be in my thoughts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Makes my head spin sometimes, but it doesn't last.



Designer1234 said:


> She crosses the line all the time. then tells everyone what a good person she is and that we all pick on her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Shirley,
> I read a post that your sister isn't doing very well. You and she will be in my thoughts.


Thanks, she is not doing well at all . gone down hill quite a lot this last month . Alzheimers - very sad and hard on her family. she is in Ontario, I am in Alberta so I don't get to talk to her except by phone and the calls are getting less and less. sad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She crosses the line all the time. then tells everyone what a good person she is and that we all pick on her.


Shirley, it is sad what people do sometimes for attention. Glad you dropped by. You are always a ray of sunshine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am off to bed ladies. Have a wonderful evening. See you all tomorrow


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks, she is not doing well at all . gone down hill quite a lot this last month . Alzheimers - very sad and hard on her family. she is in Ontario, I am in Alberta so I don't get to talk to her except by phone and the calls are getting less and less. sad.


Hi Shirley,
I am so sorry to hear about your sister. My thoughts are with you and your family - I know how devastating this disease is, as my Nana had it. I wish you the best!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I always tell my friends that living in the Bay Area is akin to living in a hazmat suit. Well last night I watched 45 minutes of the NRA convention and I felt more distant from other folks than ever before. It was really incredible. Wayne la Pierre sounded just like some of the posts on the Obama thread. His speech was full of false rhetoric, bigotry, disrespect for the many mass shooting victims and survivors, references to the absolute necessity that we could all be murdered in our beds without our guns, that the only way to deal with a bad person with a gun is to be a good person with a gun. That one really got to me. After that I went out for a walk with the dogs and tried to appreciate nature. I often feel I am in the minority for lots of different reasons this just confirmed my feelings. Paranoid?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I always tell my friends that living in the Bay Area is akin to living in a hazmat suit. Well last night I watched 45 minutes of the NRA convention and I felt more distant from other folks than ever before. It was really incredible. Wayne la Pierre sounded just like some of the posts on the Obama thread. His speech was full of false rhetoric, bigotry, disrespect for the many mass shooting victims and survivors, references to the absolute necessity that we could all be murdered in our beds without our guns, that the only way to deal with a bad person with a gun is to be a good person with a gun. That one really got to me. After that I went out for a walk with the dogs and tried to appreciate nature. I often feel I am in the minority for lots of different reasons this just confirmed my feelings. Paranoid?


No, I often feel that my opposition to the death penalty isolates me to some degree. Even Democrats seem to support it, sadly.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I always tell my friends that living in the Bay Area is akin to living in a hazmat suit. Well last night I watched 45 minutes of the NRA convention and I felt more distant from other folks than ever before. It was really incredible. Wayne la Pierre sounded just like some of the posts on the Obama thread.


NRA seeks to highlight its 'armed and fabulous' women

Just read the above on Yahoo news. Given the number of pistol-packing righties on the site I'm sure we could put forth a few names for consideration--if we're willing to leave out "fabulous", of course. I nominate Janeway, the brave little lady who never leaves home without a gun stashed in her handbag.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks, she is not doing well at all . gone down hill quite a lot this last month . Alzheimers - very sad and hard on her family. she is in Ontario, I am in Alberta so I don't get to talk to her except by phone and the calls are getting less and less. sad.


My thoughts and prayers are with you Shirley. A cousin of mine has it also. She hasn't recognized anyone in many months now and talks but the words make no sense so no more communication. She and her husband were the two people that were there for me when my husband died many years ago and were always there for my girls when they were growing up. Her husband too is in poor health. Just breaks my heart that two special people were not able to enjoy retirement and old age together. Life is very unfair sometimes.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks, she is not doing well at all . gone down hill quite a lot this last month . Alzheimers - very sad and hard on her family. she is in Ontario, I am in Alberta so I don't get to talk to her except by phone and the calls are getting less and less. sad.


So sad for both your sister and you. It is really rough on families. What are the doctors doing to help her?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Peacegoddess, I always tell my friends that living in the SF Bay Area is a good prelude to living in Hell and provides excellent support for the idea that Hell really does exist. But then, most of California is a toilet anyway. A day will come when I will be free at last to leave and head for the blessed lands of the Pacific Northwest. The catch is my freedom will be hard won because I won't be leaving until my mother is dead. I think the word "bittersweet" applies here.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully.


Nice thoughts. I have read your posts on the regular General Chit-Chat forum. Please practice on that forum what you are preaching.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> So sad for both your sister and you. It is really rough on families. What are the doctors doing to help her?


Shirley - I am so sorry to hear about your sister. My mother died from it 3 years ago this Mother's Day and her sister 2 years before her. It was the hardest thing I have gone through to lose two women I loved so much. You, your sister and family are held in my heart.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> has anyone here on LOLL read and /or watched Thom Hartmann on Free Speech T V? Because I do not have a TV at my home when I pet sit at a place that has one I just have a great time finding new things. Anyway check it out if you have an interest.


Thom Hartmann is one of my favorites. I love it when he has Brunch with Bernie! Two of my favorites.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Peacegoddess, I always tell my friends that living in the SF Bay Area is a good prelude to living in Hell and provides excellent support for the idea that Hell really does exist. But then, most of California is a toilet anyway. A day will come when I will be free at last to leave and head for the blessed lands of the Pacific Northwest. The catch is my freedom will be hard won because I won't be leaving until my mother is dead. I think the word "bittersweet" applies here.


Oh, dear! Isn't there anything you like about the Bay Area?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I often feel that my opposition to the death penalty isolates me to some degree. Even Democrats seem to support it, sadly.


I'm opposed to the death penalty as well so you are not alone. I do think our numbers are getting smaller.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Nice thoughts. I have read your posts on the regular General Chit-Chat forum. Please practice on that forum what you are preaching.


IGNORE - It's just a hit and run from one of our admirers. Preaching at somebody telling them to stop preaching, Really? 
Too funny!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear! Isn't there anything you like about the Bay Area?


I wonder why she moved there? :hunf:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm opposed to the death penalty as well so you are not alone. I do think our numbers are getting smaller.


I'm opposed to it, too.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

peacegoddess
I am on this big campaign to conserve water as much as possible and I just really dislike using the water to rinse the jars. I know it sounds goofy said:


> TRy just washing them out in the water you have used for washing the dishes when you are done with the dishes. Thats what our recycle companies suggest


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder why she moved there? :hunf:


I can answer a little for SS. She's here to take care of her mother, I think. She's a very good daughter, a very good cook, and a very good shopper.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear! Isn't there anything you like about the Bay Area?


No, not really, other than my mother, brother and a few good friends.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> No, not really, other than my mother, brother and a few good friends.


Not even the weather??


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder why she moved there? :hunf:


She was born there, escaped early, but returned to take care of her elderly mother, the only incentive that could have possibly induced her to return to the anus of America. She doesn't try to undersand why others (so many millions of others...) like it there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Not even the weather??


Good one. No, not even the weather. It doesn't have any real balls to it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> She was born there, escaped early, but returned to take care of her elderly mother, the only incentive that could have possibly induced her to return to the anus of America. She doesn't try to undersand why others (so many millions of others...) like it there.


Political climate?
Fresh fruit and vegetables?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Good one. No, not even the weather. It doesn't have any real balls to it.


Taking care of your Mom is a good reason to be where you are and you are a good daughter. It's just too bad you don't like living there. Does you Mom know you are so unhappy there?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've heard it referred to as a geographical cure....it doesn't work. You take your problems with you. It's not the area. It's you.



SeattleSoul said:


> Peacegoddess, I always tell my friends that living in the SF Bay Area is a good prelude to living in Hell and provides excellent support for the idea that Hell really does exist. But then, most of California is a toilet anyway. A day will come when I will be free at last to leave and head for the blessed lands of the Pacific Northwest. The catch is my freedom will be hard won because I won't be leaving until my mother is dead. I think the word "bittersweet" applies here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Good one. No, not even the weather. It doesn't have any real balls to it.


 :?: :?: :?: :?: I can't follow your metaphor, but I understand you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Nice thoughts. I have read your posts on the regular General Chit-Chat forum. Please practice on that forum what you are preaching.


 Now there is the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So , listening to the news, the people of Boston do not want the bomber who died buried there. I can't say I blame them. Why not ship his body to his mother and father at their expense? That would solve it, wouldn't it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Anderson Cooper and Jude Law replied and they will be here for the banquet.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've heard it referred to as a geographical cure....it doesn't work. You take your problems with you. It's not the area. It's you.


I know what problems I have that will follow me wherever I go. I want to live elsewhere for the beauty of the places I love in the Northwest, not to escape myself. At my age, I am well aware that the geographical cure doesn't work very well. My user name is derived from the fact that my BFF of 50 years long ago identified a particular truth about me which is that Seattle is the home of my soul.

My mother know how I feel about living down here. We had that discussion a long time ago, so it isn't an issue between us. She'd fly away from here with me in a hot nanosecond if she could. Necessity is a motherf----r and always has been. There are just some things each of us find we must do in less than ideal circumstances.

Someone extolled the virtues of living in the SF Bay Area and I responded here, where I haven't expressed what I think of the SF area and California before. I am actually reasured that I don't want to stay here for the rest of my life. I feel like I have some plans for my future, no matter how old I will be when those plans become reality.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> :?: :?: :?: :?: I can't follow your metaphor, but I understand you.


No, it wasn't a very good metaphor. i find the weather here too bland. But I also like wpending time in Chicago in the winter, so I may have an unusual attitude about weather in general. Years ago in Seattle, two of my friends and I decided to have a competition to see who could go the longest without using an umbrella.The competition lasted for almost 5 years, and I didn't lose.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Seattle seems to have a heartbeat of it's own. I have been there twice and loved it. The rain and general grayness was not hard to handle at all being from Minneapolis.
Chicago in the winter is pretty harsh. The windchill alone and lake effect can be brutal. But Chicago is an awesome place. People are so friendly. I always think of the "How ya
doin?" greeting.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Supreya said:


> TRy just washing them out in the water you have used for washing the dishes when you are done with the dishes. Thats what our recycle companies suggest


I have done that before. Sometimes the jar needs to soak before dishes time and I get stingy with the water. Just a silly quirk.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anderson Cooper and Jude Law replied and they will be here for the banquet.


You know Jude Law is going a bit bald, but still a very handsome guy. 
Also I did the avatar thing. I am such a ludite!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess, I hated cleaning the jelly jars and peanutbutter jars. I would wait til I did dishes, then fill them up. I would put them in the dishdrainer with a towel over them so I wouldn't have to look at them. Next day I would wash them with the breakfast dishes. I found that adding crushed ice and a little bit of salt to the unclean jars and shaking and swirling them would loosen up the sticky substances inside, therefore making them easier to wash. 
We don't have to wash our recyclables anymore here, but I still do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You know Jude Law is going a bit bald, but still a very handsome guy.
> Also I did the avatar thing. I am such a ludite!


And a beautiful avatar it is! Who is it?

I don't care if Jude is balding. His eyes are like pools.......
The last movie I saw him was The Holiday.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You know Jude Law is going a bit bald, but still a very handsome guy.
> Also I did the avatar thing. I am such a ludite!


Good job! You're less of a Luddite than you make out to be!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Queen Mum will make her appearance here too.


This is one of my better pictures. Thank you so much for inviting me.  :wink:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Queenmum! How's things in Blairsville? You are more than welcome to come to our banquet. All of those handsome men will be our waiters. The women are those who we all chose as some of our favorite women who have helped other women or just made their way in a mans world.
We are working on the chefs now.
If you have anyone you would like to invite woman and man just let us know and we'll get the invitation out.

My aunt and uncle just got back to Blairsville yesterday. They live on Pilot Pointe Rd.
Nice to see you again. I used to be Northwoods Gal.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Julia Child would love to come, but she insists on making one of her famous French recipes before she joins the party.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> No, it wasn't a very good metaphor. i find the weather here too bland. But I also like wpending time in Chicago in the winter, so I may have an unusual attitude about weather in general. Years ago in Seattle, two of my friends and I decided to have a competition to see who could go the longest without using an umbrella.The competition lasted for almost 5 years, and I didn't lose.


I always say that the 4 seasons are overrated. I lived half of my life in Minnesota, and year after year of living through long winters gets old after awhile. If one can sit in the house and read, knit, and bake cookies, watching the snow can be soothing; having to drive in it and worrying about the driveway getting cleared is another story. There are advantages and disadvantages of every locale!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Seattle seems to have a heartbeat of it's own. I have been there twice and loved it. The rain and general grayness was not hard to handle at all being from Minneapolis.
> Chicago in the winter is pretty harsh. The windchill alone and lake effect can be brutal. But Chicago is an awesome place. People are so friendly. I always think of the "How ya
> doin?" greeting.


When I moved to Seattle in 1970 it seemed that they rolled up the downtown sidewalks at 5pm, but also that there was a very exciting feeling in the air and the city seemed intensely alive and creative. I feel the same sense of livliness in Chicago, too. The winter is absolutely gruesome, but challenging and I have a thick coat with a full rabbit fur liner. It belonged to a friend's father and goes down to my ankles. Chicago is relly the only place I've been whrer I used it, and in fact got it from said friend there. Just going to the grocery store is a majir operation and I am very glad I wasn't a pioneer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I always say that the 4 seasons are overrated. I lived half of my life in Minnesota, and year after year of living through long winters gets old after awhile. If one can sit in the house and read, knit, and bake cookies, watching the snow can be soothing; having to drive in it and worrying about the driveway getting cleared is another story. There are advantages and disadvantages of every locale!


I lived in the desert in Vegas for the first part of my life. (Actually I lived in Breezy Point New York until I was 7). I moved to Minnesota in '83 and that winter was one of the coldest and snowiest they had in decades. Summer was nice, but the mosquitos were a bit much. My first Autumn here was breathtaking. I had never seen such beautiful fall foliage. 
But you are right, the winters seem to grow longer as I grow older. But like you said, you can't beat them for baking, knitting and reading!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Good to talk to you again Northwoods Patty. Blairsville alternates between beautiful and cold & wet. Today was the latter, as was yesterday, and the day before ...

The Queen Mum wants Joe Fiennes to be her server. If queenmum were there, she would want him, too. Be still my heart.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Good to talk to you again Northwoods Patty. Blairsville alternates between beautiful and cold & wet. Today was the latter, as was yesterday, and the day before ...
> 
> The Queen Mum wants Joe Fiennes to be her server. If queenmum were there, she would want him, too. Be still my heart.


Yo got it! He is on our list


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And a beautiful avatar it is! Who is it?
> 
> I don't care if Jude is balding. His eyes are like pools.......
> The last movie I saw him was The Holiday.


It was Billie Holliday, but now it is.......of course you all know Yoko and John.

A monster was created when I learned how to do this!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> It was Billie Holliday, but now it is.......of course you all know Yoko and John.
> 
> A monster was created when I learned how to do this!


Which brings us all to the ultimate possible conspiracy....was the murder of John a .......? He was so involved in the peace and progressive movements that many, and I am one, believe that he was too much of fly in the ointment. I was one of the people who adored that Yoko and John spent all that time in bed.....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if cremation is an option, but, if it were, he could be cremated and remains sent to his parents easily.



BrattyPatty said:


> So , listening to the news, the people of Boston do not want the bomber who died buried there. I can't say I blame them. Why not ship his body to his mother and father at their expense? That would solve it, wouldn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your body will meet your Soul in Seattle one day and I think you will be happy. Thanks for the explanation.



SeattleSoul said:


> No, it wasn't a very good metaphor. i find the weather here too bland. But I also like wpending time in Chicago in the winter, so I may have an unusual attitude about weather in general. Years ago in Seattle, two of my friends and I decided to have a competition to see who could go the longest without using an umbrella.The competition lasted for almost 5 years, and I didn't lose.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I adored the Beetles many years ago.....and still do. I'm one of those oldies who don't care for Yoko. My heart goes out to Julian Lennon.



peacegoddess said:


> Which brings us all to the ultimate possible conspiracy....was the murder of John a .......? He was so involved in the peace and progressive movements that many, and I am one, believe that he was too much of fly in the ointment. I was one of the people who adored that Yoko and John spent all that time in bed.....


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's invite Molly Ivins to the banquet.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Which brings us all to the ultimate possible conspiracy....was the murder of John a .......? He was so involved in the peace and progressive movements that many, and I am one, believe that he was too much of fly in the ointment. I was one of the people who adored that Yoko and John spent all that time in bed.....


I don't think there was a conspiracy to assassinate John Lennon. One lone terribly misguided person murdered him and all the potential music that might have been. Remember when we all had our favorite Beattle? And going to see A Hard's Day Night as soon as humanly possible?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh yes! Any way she can make it. If you don't have anything nice to say, come sit by me.



Queenmum said:


> Let's invite Molly Ivins to the banquet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh,she looks like fun! She will attend!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh,she looks like fun! She will attend!


Love Molly Ivins!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

What is wrong with Ohio republicans?

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/05/02/ohio-gops-new-plan-to-suppress-the-youth-vote/

They keep trying and trying to block the vote. I pray this all comes back to bite them in the butt. They always have an excuse to try to make it sound like they are only trying to help students. They want to give the students better tuition rates, but less money to the college in the state they represent. How do they figure that makes sense? It doesn't, but they want those kids to take the better tuition--and who wouldn't--but then they don't vote in Ohio. Republicans do know how to make the system work for them, don't they?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes they do, but Dems and Independents are on to them.
The only way they can a race now is to steal it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes they do, but Dems and Independents are on to them.
> The only way they can a race now is to steal it.


And I'm sure they will try to!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> Love Molly Ivins!


Put her and Ann Richard together and you have feisty times 4!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just came back from another walk with Brynn today. We went to the park earlier and just got back from a wonderful walk through the neighborhood. I thought I would get those walks in today, because it's supposed to rain for the next 3 days . I'll take the rain over snow anyday.
Now, if she would only take a nap....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So sad it's past tense. I can always re-read her books.



NJG said:


> Love Molly Ivins!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The best people Texas ever spawned.



GWPlver said:


> Put her and Ann Richard together and you have feisty times 4!!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just came back from another walk with Brynn today. We went to the park earlier and just got back from a wonderful walk through the neighborhood. I thought I would get those walks in today, because it's supposed to rain for the next 3 days . I'll take the rain over snow anyday.
> Now, if she would only take a nap....


I had both my grandchildren for awhile this afternoon too. Maddie loves to play games on Grandma's computer. She just turned 5 last week. Tucker is almost 2 1/2 and is really into cars. We sit and watch for cars and he always wants them to come by faster and he wants green ones. He is such a polite little guy. Everything is please and thank you Grandma. They are so much fun.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

They keep us busy, Norma! Brynn is 9 months old now and such an active baby. She loves music and dances most of the day hen we aren't building towers and knocking them down, playing peekaboo,reading stories........
Grandmotherhood rocks!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies, We have Chefs lined up, a plethora of male waiters, and our guests of omen.
How are going to dress for this? Formal? cocktail attire?
Post your dresses!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anderson Cooper and Jude Law replied and they will be here for the banquet.


I would like to invite Paul Robeson and if Marian Anderson hasn't been invited yet, could you please set another place for her, as well?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Put her and Ann Richard together and you have feisty times 4!!!


Can you imagine Molly and Ann in the hereafter? Whoa momma it must be great!

That reminds me of an article Herb Caen wrote about Eleanor Roosevelt after her death. Essentially it she was in heaven asking St. Peter about conditions for children etc and was assured that all was perfect...this is heaven she was told. Well she leaves and goes to hell and organizes the "residents" to petition for air conditioning among other issues. Then she sighs and says"Now this is heaven".

I will try to find the entire column as i have not given it justice.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, We have Chefs lined up, a plethora of male waiters, and our guests of omen.
> How are going to dress for this? Formal? cocktail attire?
> Post your dresses!


OH, Patty, we have to dress?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now this is a tough one. I used to love to dress up. I have in mind something Grace Kelly or Rita Hayworth might wear. But now I've been spoiled by the casual Southwest for 20 years and I'd like to suggest a slumber party. Opinions, please.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, We have Chefs lined up, a plethora of male waiters, and our guests of omen.
> How are going to dress for this? Formal? cocktail attire?
> Post your dresses!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mr. and Mrs. Jackie Robinson need tickets too.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Now this is a tough one. I used to love to dress up. I have in mind something Grace Kelly or Rita Hayworth might wear. But now I've been spoiled by the casual Southwest for 20 years and I'd like to suggest a slumber party. Opinions, please.


I agree jammies!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Now this is a tough one. I used to love to dress up. I have in mind something Grace Kelly or Rita Hayworth might wear. But now I've been spoiled by the casual Southwest for 20 years and I'd like to suggest a slumber party. Opinions, please.


My personal favorite: jeans, sneakers, an old sweatshirt--talk about class!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> My personal favorite: jeans, sneakers, an old sweatshirt--talk about class!


If nudity isn't an option, then I agree with you Susan. I have a sweatshirt that is about 20 years old - it is so holey - but I still love it! Don't worry, ladies, I know this is a formal occasion so I will select ANOTHER intact sweatshirt. It won't be as soft though


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is for you, SeattleSoul. We've all been chastised by you for one thing or another, but your rant against Peacegoddess went a little too far, in my opinion. Everyone is entitled to a bad day or being grumpy because the trials of life get too much to bear, but the way you lambasted Peacegoddess on the other thread was over the top, in my opinion. I respect your ideas, and your wealth of information in many different areas, but geez! Whatever happened to reading it over before you post?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, she can stay in the other thread.
Why she felt that it was alright to do that to peacegoddess is beyond me. She didn't deserve that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We don't have to dress. I was asking your opinions.
Wear what you will! As for me, I think I will do pajamas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just received generous offer from Ingried to borrow from her extensive collection of ball gowns, jewelry, shoes and other accessories. She has extended the offer to all friends, old and new. Let me know if you're interested. Include favorite colors and designs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just received generous offer from Ingried to borrow from her extensive collection of ball gowns, jewelry, shoes and other accessories. She has extended the offer to all friends, old and new. Let me know if you're interested. Include favorite colors and designs.


It does sound tempting....


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just received generous offer from Ingried to borrow from her extensive collection of ball gowns, jewelry, shoes and other accessories. She has extended the offer to all friends, old and new. Let me know if you're interested. Include favorite colors and designs.


Maybe we could think about dressing as our favorite woman in history. Then we have two of every woman we admire.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> This is for you, SeattleSoul. We've all been chastised by you for one thing or another, but your rant against Peacegoddess went a little too far, in my opinion. Everyone is entitled to a bad day or being grumpy because the trials of life get too much to bear, but the way you lambasted Peacegoddess on the other thread was over the top, in my opinion. I respect your ideas, and your wealth of information in many different areas, but geez! Whatever happened to reading it over before you post?


Oh, I read it over, and didn't resist the temptation to post two (not just one...) remarks about peacegoddess that were, indeed, over the top. I'm guilty as charged.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Soloweygirl thinks Seattle Soul is one of "ours". My, my how wrong some people can be!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Soloweygirl thinks Seattle Soul is one of "ours". My, my how wrong some people can be!


SeattleSoul doesn't belong to any particular group around here. She enjoys both her freedom of self and association.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> SeattleSoul doesn't belong to any particular group around here. She enjoys both her freedom of self and association.


You are absoutely right there. How about some self control in the future?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I love jeans, and I'll wear them wherever I go. I'll be running around in jeans when I'm 95, if I last that long. I'll put on a nice pair for the banquet. No holes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I love jeans, and I'll wear them wherever I go. I'll be running around in jeans when I'm 95, if I last that long. I'll put on a nice pair for the banquet. No holes.


I live in mine too Andrea. In the summer it's jean capris.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What is wrong with the 1st district in South Carolina?
They elected that thief/cheater Marc Sanford back into office. After stealing state funds to go to Argentina to play with his mistress while he was governor! I don't care that he is a Republican, I care that he is a lying, cheating, scumbag who stole from the very people who put him in office the first time. Only in the south! Is this what we want in congress? Are these the ethics we have to look forward to?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is wrong with the 1st district in South Carolina?
> They elected that thief/cheater Marc Sanford back into office. After stealing state funds to go to Argentina to play with his mistress while he was governor! I don't care that he is a Republican, I care that he is a lying, cheating, scumbag who stole from the very people who put him in office the first time. Only in the south! Is this what we want in congress? Are these the ethics we have to look forward to?


I've been following this story too, and it's absolutely unbelievable....ESPECIALLY as the sleaze has to go to court on Thursday to respond to charges of trespassing in his ex-wife's home. South Carolina voters have obviously lost their minds.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is the same guy, while during his first time in Congress, condemned Clinton and cried for his impeachment.
I guess it doesn't matter as long as there is an R following the name. Christian my arse!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is wrong with the 1st district in South Carolina?
> They elected that thief/cheater Marc Sanford back into office. After stealing state funds to go to Argentina to play with his mistress while he was governor! I don't care that he is a Republican, I care that he is a lying, cheating, scumbag who stole from the very people who put him in office the first time. Only in the south! Is this what we want in congress? Are these the ethics we have to look forward to?


Fools. Sometimes people get what they think they want.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is the same guy, while during his first time in Congress, condemned Clinton and cried for his impeachment.
> I guess it doesn't matter as long as there is an R following the name. Christian my arse!


What are the conservative knitters saying about this issue?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> What are the conservative knitters saying about this issue?


I really couldn't tell you, peacegoddess. Probably hootin and a hollerin!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Fools. Sometimes people get what they think they want.


Fools is right! This man stole their money!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They are probably saying nothing. Remember when they were carrying on about Wiener and how horrible he was? It's wrong to be a creep if you are on the left but I think if you are a creep on the right God forgives you and you get your get out of jail free card.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I would love to buy a pair of silk pajamas to wear to the party. I have never owned a pair and I think it's about time I treat myself and I'll wear some very comfy slippers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are probably saying nothing. Remember when they were carrying on about Wiener and how horrible he was? It's wrong to be a creep if you are on the left but I think if you are a creep on the right God forgives you and you get your get out of jail free card.


LOL Cheeky, I think you are right. I am bumfuzzled!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Fools is right! This man stole their money!


Some people would cheerfully vote for Beelzebub if he was running on the Republican ticket. :hunf:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

CHARLESTON, S.C. (The Borowitz Report)Former South Carolina Governor Mark Sanfords stunning upset in a special congressional election on Tuesday served as an inspiration to liars across the state and beyond, prominent members of the lying community said tonight.

In America, liars are always made to feel bad about ourselves, as if what were doing is wrong, said Harland Dorrinson, fifty-seven, a liar from suburban Charleston. Mark Sanfords victory tonight is a victory for the lying lifestyle.

Carol Foyler, thirty-six, a liar from Myrtle Beach, echoed those sentiments: For the millions of dishonest children across America, tonight Mark Sanford has given them hope that someday, they can be somebody.

At his victory rally in Charleston, the former governor acknowledged the liars in the audience and said that his victory sent an important message: Every lie, no matter how big or small, has value.

As your Governor, I abused your trust. And as God is my witness, as your congressman, I will abuse it again, he said, to thunderous applause.

Mr. Sanford, who had been behind in the polls in the waning weeks of the race, owed much of his last-minute surge to the support of the lying community, exit polls showed.

According to those exit polls, Mr. Sanford held a three-to-one lead among voters who described themselves as liars, cheaters, or sleazebags.

Furthermore, the polls showed, those same voters felt that Mr. Sanfords opponent, Elizabeth Colbert Busch, did not have the lying experience necessary to serve in Congress.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CHARLESTON, S.C. (The Borowitz Report)Former South Carolina Governor Mark Sanfords stunning upset in a special congressional election on Tuesday served as an inspiration to liars across the state and beyond, prominent members of the lying community said tonight.
> 
> In America, liars are always made to feel bad about ourselves, as if what were doing is wrong, said Harland Dorrinson, fifty-seven, a liar from suburban Charleston. Mark Sanfords victory tonight is a victory for the lying lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Borowitz sure has it right. The Republicans have a special place in their hearts for liars and cheats. Sanford is an inspiration to them all. He is a living example to all good Christians on how men are supposed to treat their wives and children and it's OK to lie to your family, your staff and run off with your mistress in Argentina and then they welcome him back with open arms.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Some people would cheerfully vote for Beelzebub if he was running on the Republican ticket. :hunf:


There's not a doubt in my mind, Queenmum. However some repubs here might think Beelzebub as a muslim!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

L.O.L.L. - I will be interested to learn what comes from the Benghazi hearings tomorrow. Of course, we all know that if some folks don't "hear what they want" they will cry cover up. There is a reason the government does not release all info.
And then there is the media - they focus on sensationalism rather than reporting the facts. 
It will be interesting.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> There's not a doubt in my mind, Queenmum. However some repubs here might think Beelzebub as a muslim!


Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

By the way - anyone else notice that one of their own seems to be "MIA"?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> L.O.L.L. - I will be interested to learn what comes from the Benghazi hearings tomorrow. Of course, we all know that if some folks don't "hear what they want" they will cry cover up. There is a reason the government does not release all info.
> And then there is the media - they focus on sensationalism rather than reporting the facts.
> It will be interesting.


I think I will change my avatar to support Hillary and Susan Rice. But, wait, I can't be both. Hillary it is!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> By the way - anyone else notice that one of their own seems to be "MIA"?


Yes! It has been rather peaceful, don't you think?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just got a RSVP from Jimmy Buffet. He will be serving "boat drinks" and margaritas.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just got a RSVP from Jimmy Buffet. He will be serving "boat drinks" and margaritas.


Love! No shoes and I'll be singing. Love this group - we know how to have fun!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Love! No shoes and I'll be singing. Love this group - we know how to have fun!


Boat drinks
Boys in the band all love boat drinks......
He'll be serving up some cheeseburgers too!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am disgusted thoroughly with the voters of SC. They get what they deserve. Unfortunately it affects everyone.



alcameron said:


> CHARLESTON, S.C. (The Borowitz Report)Former South Carolina Governor Mark Sanfords stunning upset in a special congressional election on Tuesday served as an inspiration to liars across the state and beyond, prominent members of the lying community said tonight.
> 
> In America, liars are always made to feel bad about ourselves, as if what were doing is wrong, said Harland Dorrinson, fifty-seven, a liar from suburban Charleston. Mark Sanfords victory tonight is a victory for the lying lifestyle.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are absoutely right there. How about some self control in the future?


I owned up to my recent transgression, and like many things, I am still a work in progress.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> CHARLESTON, S.C. (The Borowitz Report)Former South Carolina Governor Mark Sanfords stunning upset in a special congressional election on Tuesday served as an inspiration to liars across the state and beyond, prominent members of the lying community said tonight.
> 
> In America, liars are always made to feel bad about ourselves, as if what were doing is wrong, said Harland Dorrinson, fifty-seven, a liar from suburban Charleston. Mark Sanfords victory tonight is a victory for the lying lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Words escape me on this, but, I will quote the chorus of one of my favorite folk songs: "...when will they ever learn... when will they ever learn?"


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Are any LOLL from Wisconsin? Interesting bill up for vote on use of food stamps for organic and healthy foods. Check out 
CommonDreams.org may 8


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Are any LOLL from Wisconsin? Interesting bill up for vote on use of food stamps for organic and healthy foods. Check out
> CommonDreams.org may 8


Checked....don't see anything about food stamps.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK, I found it. Not sure what the conservative response will be, but the USDA's thoughts on the matter are good enough for me.
http://www.fns.usda.gov/ora/menu/Published/snap/FILES/ProgramOperations/FSPFoodRestrictions.pdf


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say 'one of my own' but I have noticed that it's been quiet lately. No complaints.



GWPlver said:


> By the way - anyone else notice that one of their own seems to be "MIA"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've updated to Susan Rice to show solidarity.



BrattyPatty said:


> I think I will change my avatar to support Hillary and Susan Rice. But, wait, I can't be both. Hillary it is!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As are we all.



SeattleSoul said:


> I owned up to my recent transgression, and like many things, I am still a work in progress.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've updated to Susan Rice to show solidarity.


Like it! Let me see what I can find...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK, here's mine. Split screen!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Living in the state right next to SC, I will post my thoughts. First, yes I was shocked about him being elected especially since his opponent held a 9 point lead a couple of weeks ago. 
So after last nights results, I did a little research on the matter. 
This was from the Huffington post article. Seems his opponent tried to kept a low profile, thus using attacks against him and yes there are many that are founded. He did pay a 74,000 ethics violations fine. 

He was very open about his transgressions, didn't run from them and discussed them openly. The national Republican Party did not give him any support, he was not endorsed by the largest newspaper in SC.

He made himself available to the press something that his opponent didn't do,until the very end when she did a 3 or 4 day bus tour through the district. 
It was during this time, that her answers or stands on issues became known. Obamacare and others,which she had a hard time answering. It was also revealed that she received a lot of money from labor unions, which Sc being a right to work state, unions aren't loved especially after the ordeal with Boeing. 
So as one voter stated she had issues morally with him, but she had a larger problem with out of control spending.

I guess it just goes to show that people sometimes vote for people even through there are things in their past that should tarnish them forever. Mayor Berry being elected again, Ted Kennedy, and maybe even Anthony Weiner. 

Right or wrong.. It is our system. In 2014 he will again be up for reelection, the voters will have another chance to judge him on his job performance.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Living in the state right next to SC, I will post my thoughts. First, yes I was shocked about him being elected especially since his opponent held a 9 point lead a couple of weeks ago.
> So after last nights results, I did a little research on the matter.
> This was from the Huffington post article. Seems his opponent tried to kept a low profile, thus using attacks against him and yes there are many that are founded. He did pay a 74,000 ethics violations fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well-worded response.

I think many voters are remarkably forgiving about the shenanigans in our politicians' pasts, but what galls me is that Sanford's irresponsibility carries over into the present. He's due in court tomorrow to answer to charges of trespassing in his ex-wife's house! He doesn't appear to have learned a thing.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes he will appear in court tomorrow. We will see what it brings and yes he was at fault for being there, he should have called his ex wife and asked her if it was all right for him to go and watch the Super Bowl with their son. 
Why he didn't do that, I don't know, but I am sure he will have to explain that to the judge.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Brief subject change. Sometimes I have to do this because if I don't write it, I forget about it. Old age is creeping up.
Yesterday I heard on the radio that the director in charge of sexual assault prevention for the Air Force was arrested for sexual battery. It appears that he grabbed the breasts and rear end of a woman in a parking lot. When he appeared for his mug shot he had scratches on his face made by his victim. Way to go Air Force! There were 3300 sexual assaults reported last year, but numbers for unreported attacks were at 26,000 as reported by anonymous questionnaires. Shouldn't we expect better behavior from our military personnel?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Brief subject change. Sometimes I have to do this because if I don't write it, I forget about it. Old age is creeping up.
> Yesterday I heard on the radio that the director in charge of sexual assault prevention for the Air Force was arrested for sexual battery. It appears that he grabbed the breasts and rear end of a woman in a parking lot. When he appeared for his mug shot he had scratches on his face made by his victim. Way to go Air Force! There were 3300 sexual assaults reported last year, but numbers for unreported attacks were at 26,000 as reported by anonymous questionnaires. Shouldn't we expect better behavior from our military personnel?


I totally agree, but I also feel any sexual assault should be dealt with.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Brief subject change. Sometimes I have to do this because if I don't write it, I forget about it. Old age is creeping up.
> Yesterday I heard on the radio that the director in charge of sexual assault prevention for the Air Force was arrested for sexual battery. It appears that he grabbed the breasts and rear end of a woman in a parking lot. When he appeared for his mug shot he had scratches on his face made by his victim. Way to go Air Force! There were 3300 sexual assaults reported last year, but numbers for unreported attacks were at 26,000 as reported by anonymous questionnaires. Shouldn't we expect better behavior from our military personnel?


Good subject for us to consider. Who's doing anything constructive in the Air Force if this guy can lose it and do the very thing he is supposed to be trying to deal with. can't remember the source, because I didn't immediately write it down, but I understand that women are not the only targets of sexual assault in the military. If so, I bet the reason we don't have any accurate numbers for that is because the males are even more inclined to keep their mouths shut about it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Some men in positions of power have the arrogance to think they are in a position to do things that they can get away with. It's as though their sense of doing what's right goes out the window and they're "ruled" by the position of power (and maybe certain body parts). Bill Clinton, Mark Sanford, Anthony Weiner, (and many more) come to mind immediately. Although we want to think that the desire to serve the public is what motivates people to seek office, a certain amount of confidence and arrogance is present in these individuals. Once in a position that lends itself to power, they seem to lose perspective and act in ways they may or may not act if they were in different roles. Then again, we have men who are extremely arrogant no matter what and chose to use that power to subjugate lesser individuals--including women and those they perceive to be weak.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's the Air Force director of sexual assault prevention


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's the Air Force director of sexual assault prevention


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Some men in positions of power have the arrogance to think they are in a position to do things that they can get away with. It's as though their sense of doing what's right goes out the window and they're "ruled" by the position of power (and maybe certain body parts). Bill Clinton, Mark Sanford, Anthony Weiner, (and many more) come to mind immediately. Although we want to think that the desire to serve the public is what motivates people to seek office, a certain amount of confidence and arrogance is present in these individuals. Once in a position that lends itself to power, they seem to lose perspective and act in ways they may or may not act if they were in different roles. Then again, we have men who are extremely arrogant no matter what and chose to use that power to subjugate lesser individuals--including women and those they perceive to be weak.


Men are not the only people to abuse their positions of power and authority. While i haven't researched this to death, as is seemingly required here, I tend to think that adult men and women are equals in the incidence of abusive behavior, though the kinds of abuse they may practice are probably different to some extent.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Some men in positions of power have the arrogance to think they are in a position to do things that they can get away with. It's as though their sense of doing what's right goes out the window and they're "ruled" by the position of power (and maybe certain body parts). Bill Clinton, Mark Sanford, Anthony Weiner, (and many more) come to mind immediately. Although we want to think that the desire to serve the public is what motivates people to seek office, a certain amount of confidence and arrogance is present in these individuals. Once in a position that lends itself to power, they seem to lose perspective and act in ways they may or may not act if they were in different roles. Then again, we have men who are extremely arrogant no matter what and chose to use that power to subjugate lesser individuals--including women and those they perceive to be weak.


The next question is what makes these guys think and act this way. It cannot all be the corruption of power...can it? I know there are good men out there who do not rape so what makes a rapist and what makes a good man? I am sure there are mothers of rapists who are appalled their sons rape. What is it?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Granted this is an old study, but it gives a sense of things.
A 2008 telephone poll by Louis Harris and Associates on 782 U.S. workers revealed:

* 31% of the female workers reported they had been harassed at work
* 7% of the male workers reported they had been harassed at work
* 62% of targets took no action
* 100% of women reported the harasser was a man
* 59% of men reported the harasser was a woman
* 41% of men reported the harasser was another man


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The pertinent issue is that 2/3's did not report the harassment, indicating they didn't think it was worth the hassle. To me that indicates most people who have been harassed doubt they will be supported. Opinions????



peacegoddess said:


> Granted this is an old study, but it gives a sense of things.
> A 2008 telephone poll by Louis Harris and Associates on 782 U.S. workers revealed:
> 
> * 31% of the female workers reported they had been harassed at work
> ...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> The pertinent issue is that 2/3's did not report the harassment, indicating they didn't think it was worth the hassle. To me that indicates most people who have been harassed doubt they will be supported. Opinions????


Absolutely. It is the same old story. There are bosses and other people who think someone raped or harassed just needs to get over it. It is not something one just learns to deal with.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Peace Fleece is not your typical yarn company.

The Peace Fleece offices are in a barn on a sheep and horse farm in the small, rural town of Porter in the foothills of southwestern Maine. Peter Hagerty and his wife Marty Tracy started buying wool from the Soviet Union back in 1985 in hopes that through trade they could help diffuse the threat of nuclear war. Since then Peter has journeyed through eastern Europe, central Asia and the Middle East in search of farmers and shepherds who are willing to set aside historic enmities in exchange for opportunities leading to mutual understanding and economic interdependence.

This is my way of dealing with the frustration I feel today as a result of the discussion that the military makes strong men and women (on denim and pearls) and our discussion on the military sexual assaults.

I am going to make a small, read affordable, purchase.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Peace Fleece is not your typical yarn company.
> 
> The Peace Fleece offices are in a barn on a sheep and horse farm in the small, rural town of Porter in the foothills of southwestern Maine. Peter Hagerty and his wife Marty Tracy started buying wool from the Soviet Union back in 1985 in hopes that through trade they could help diffuse the threat of nuclear war. Since then Peter has journeyed through eastern Europe, central Asia and the Middle East in search of farmers and shepherds who are willing to set aside historic enmities in exchange for opportunities leading to mutual understanding and economic interdependence.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Their prices aren't out of line, either.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for the info. Their prices aren't out of line, either.


I love the colors!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

And now I am off to marinate tofu in pesto for dinner this evening.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> And now I am off to marinate tofu in pesto for dinner this evening.


I've never been able to get used to tofu as a main course. I used to make fruit "smoothies" out of it with a variety of fruit, but I found out that soy products are a source of phytoestrogens. My breast tumor was estrogen positive, so I have to avoid soy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK, I found it. Not sure what the conservative response will be, but the USDA's thoughts on the matter are good enough for me.
> http://www.fns.usda.gov/ora/menu/Published/snap/FILES/ProgramOperations/FSPFoodRestrictions.pdf


Isn't it strange that the right wants the government out of their lives, but yet they try to intrude into other peoples lives when ever they can.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Men are not the only people to abuse their positions of power and authority. While i haven't researched this to death, as is seemingly required here, I tend to think that adult men and women are equals in the incidence of abusive behavior, though the kinds of abuse they may practice are probably different to some extent.


 .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Isn't it strange that the right wants the government out of their lives, but yet they try to intrude into other peoples lives when ever they can.


So true, Norma! When the BP oil spill occured, I remember Michele Bachmann saying "why make the oil company pay for this clean up? The federal government should pick up the bill".
And this is coming from a Tea Party spokesperson.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I've never been able to get used to tofu as a main course. I used to make fruit "smoothies" out of it with a variety of fruit, but I found out that soy products are a source of phytoestrogens. My breast tumor was estrogen positive, so I have to avoid soy.


I read an article on estrogen positive tumors after your post. Are there any other food restrictions you have?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> .


I posted this one earlier and it is sad that women are doing this, but once again we see that simply because a woman is a woman does not make her a sister.

Granted this is an old study, but it gives a sense of things.
A 2008 telephone poll by Louis Harris and Associates on 782 U.S. workers revealed:

* 31% of the female workers reported they had been harassed at work
* 7% of the male workers reported they had been harassed at work
* 62% of targets took no action
* 100% of women reported the harasser was a man
* 59% of men reported the harasser was a woman
* 41% of men reported the harasser was another man


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Isn't it strange that the right wants the government out of their lives, but yet they try to intrude into other peoples lives when ever they can.


Just speculation, but I think some conservative approval of government "intrusion" comes out when they see big business at risk of loosing profits.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So true, Norma! When the BP oil spill occured, I remember Michele Bachmann saying "why make the oil company pay for this clean up? The federal government should pick up the bill".
> And this is coming from a Tea Party spokesperson.


Really? How can anyone be so dense? It's beyond dense though isn't it?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So true, Norma! When the BP oil spill occured, I remember Michele Bachmann saying "why make the oil company pay for this clean up? The federal government should pick up the bill".
> And this is coming from a Tea Party spokesperson.


Now we all know Michelle Bachman doesn't have both oars in the water. Come to think of it the right have quite a few congress people like that and now they elect another one yesterday. But oh wait, they want to change the image of the republican party. Isn't that what they said they wanted to do? Sorry righties, you are going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bachmann was sitting behind one of the whistle blowers this morning in the Benghazi hearings. That woman always knows where the camera is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She always looks like she is sucking a lemon.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Bachmann was sitting behind one of the whistle blowers this morning in the Benghazi hearings. That woman always knows where the camera is.


Worse...she was whining on Fox News because the Democrats asked her to leave when she barged into their conference room! Hope the dear woman had the sense to pack one of her husband's shock machines in the trunk of her car...she's going to need some on-the-spot treatments to get through these hearings.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Why Boehner put her on the Intelligence Committee Is beyond me. He could have assigned her as Chief Lawn Jockey.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why Boehner put her on the Intelligence Committee Is beyond me. He could have assigned her as Chief Lawn Jockey.


Who else lacks the sense to take on such an assignment? Really, when the GOP turns Vampira lose for a few hours it's a sign that even they don't expect anything significant to happen.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Just wanted to make a suggestion for the banquet, ladies--how about booking Darrell Issa to provide the entertainment? After watching him attempt to portray anger, indignation, and sorrow during today's Benghazi hearings I realized the man is a budding mime artist. Sure he's incompetent, but I bet he'd work for peanuts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

He can be the porter. I think he could sweep up all of the peanut shells. What a weiner!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea.



peacegoddess said:


> Peace Fleece is not your typical yarn company.
> 
> The Peace Fleece offices are in a barn on a sheep and horse farm in the small, rural town of Porter in the foothills of southwestern Maine. Peter Hagerty and his wife Marty Tracy started buying wool from the Soviet Union back in 1985 in hopes that through trade they could help diffuse the threat of nuclear war. Since then Peter has journeyed through eastern Europe, central Asia and the Middle East in search of farmers and shepherds who are willing to set aside historic enmities in exchange for opportunities leading to mutual understanding and economic interdependence.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> He can be the porter. I think he could sweep up all of the peanut shells. What a weiner!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Totally off the subject. Just returned from my walk with the dogs. Discovered a pepper tree. So fragrant and beautiful. I try to go a different route every 4 or 5 days and see what grows in the yards of different houses. So fun and refreshing.

Back to controversy.....which one today?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rapes in the military. The resulting investigations should be removed from the military to the court system to avoid conflict of interest.

Opinions please.



peacegoddess said:


> Totally off the subject. Just returned from my walk with the dogs. Discovered a pepper tree. So fragrant and beautiful. I try to go a different route every 4 or 5 days and see what grows in the yards of different houses. So fun and refreshing.
> 
> Back to controversy.....which one today?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

About entertainment at that banquet, I want the Rolling Stones, with Keith Richards' fingers magically healed so he can play like the devil. Even though Mick is 70, I still like watching him strut his stuff, and Keith is one of the greatest guitar players ever.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Rapes in the military. The resulting investigations should be removed from the military to the court system to avoid conflict of interest.
> 
> Opinions please.


I think that is a good idea. The military sure isn't responsible enough to take care of the matter and see that the victims receive justice. I think if you are found guilty you should receive a dishonorable discharge, not just moved somewhere else to offend again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think that is a good idea. The military sure isn't responsible enough to take care of the matter and see that the victims receive justice. I think if you are found guilty you should receive a dishonorable discharge, not just moved somewhere else to offend again.


Agree also. That's how Canada and Great Britain handle it.
http://servicewomen.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Learning-From-Our-Allies_Final.pdf


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> I think that is a good idea. The military sure isn't responsible enough to take care of the matter and see that the victims receive justice. I think if you are found guilty you should receive a dishonorable discharge, not just moved somewhere else to offend again.


Dishonorable discharge and incarceration for the assault. Maureen Dowd's column today is very good. We need to be very clear about zero tolerance concerning sexual assault whether it is in the military or on college campuses, or by high school football players, or anyone.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Did anyone happen to see this From Senator Inhofe, Oklahoma? What an ass! He says the Obama administration is buying up ammo to keep it from peace-loving gun owners. Wow! The wild ideas and lies the GOP comes up with. Talk about an alternate universe! I'm beginning to think people running for office need to take an IQ test.

http://www.wnd.com/2013/05/inhofe-dhs-ammo-grab-to-dry-up-supply/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone happen to see this From Senator Inhofe, Oklahoma? What an ass! He says the Obama administration is buying up ammo to keep it from peace-loving gun owners. Wow! The wild ideas and lies the GOP comes up with. Talk about an alternate universe! I'm beginning to think people running for office need to take an IQ test.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/05/inhofe-dhs-ammo-grab-to-dry-up-supply/


Wow! That is insane! Next they will be saying that the gov will use it on us. Crackpots!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone happen to see this From Senator Inhofe, Oklahoma? What an ass! He says the Obama administration is buying up ammo to keep it from peace-loving gun owners. Wow! The wild ideas and lies the GOP comes up with. Talk about an alternate universe! I'm beginning to think people running for office need to take an IQ test.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/05/inhofe-dhs-ammo-grab-to-dry-up-supply/


They need a good psychiatrist too or maybe an exorcist.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone happen to see this From Senator Inhofe, Oklahoma? What an ass! He says the Obama administration is buying up ammo to keep it from peace-loving gun owners. Wow! The wild ideas and lies the GOP comes up with. Talk about an alternate universe! I'm beginning to think people running for office need to take an IQ test.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/05/inhofe-dhs-ammo-grab-to-dry-up-supply/


He also said the NewTown families have no business being in the gun legislation debate. One of the fathers that lost a child called him, but Inhofe wouldn't talk to him. He left his # and said have him call me, but of course he never has. If that father doesn't have a right to get involved, who does?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> He also said the NewTown families have no business being in the gun legislation debate. One of the fathers that lost a child called him, but Inhofe wouldn't talk to him. He left his # and said have him call me, but of course he never has. If that father doesn't have a right to get involved, who does?


it is the same freaking line used by the NRA. Too many politicians are just dumb mouth pieces for that group.....lobby money pulling the strings. Out of one side of their mouths they say they are representing constituents, but if the constituent is for really moderate controls and balances then "they have no business getting involved". Do these people ever listen to themselves?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> Rapes in the military. The resulting investigations should be removed from the military to the court system to avoid conflict of interest.
> 
> Opinions please.


That has always bothered me and I am in total agreement with you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They listen to themselves because, if they don't, no one would listen at all. It will take time, but NRA will go down like the tobacco lobby one day.



peacegoddess said:


> it is the same freaking line used by the NRA. Too many politicians are just dumb mouth pieces for that group.....lobby money pulling the strings. Out of one side of their mouths they say they are representing constituents, but if the constituent is for really moderate controls and balances then "they have no business getting involved". Do these people ever listen to themselves?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> They listen to themselves because, if they don't, no one would listen at all. It will take time, but NRA will go down like the tobacco lobby one day.


I'd like to think so! It's hard to believe they get away with the stuff they do--peddling bleeding practice targets of the -ex, of Obama, NRA baby bibs (no, I'm not kidding), clocks with secret compartments for hiding guns in--not to mention the Neanderthal political agenda they push 24/7. When are the conservatives going to wise up about this insane organization?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'd like to think so! It's hard to believe they get away with the stuff they do--peddling bleeding practice targets of the -ex, of Obama, NRA baby bibs (no, I'm not kidding), clocks with secret compartments for hiding guns in--not to mention the Neanderthal political agenda they push 24/7. When are the conservatives going to wise up about this insane organization?[/quote
> 
> How do we get rid of lobbyists? Too many people in Congress are run by lobby money. Another thing that "gets" me is these conservative think tanks and foundations that are tax-exempt. Isn't there a law about how much of the money they take in can be spent on politics/candidates? It seems as though anyone who wants to get a certain candidate elected just sets up some kind of "foundation" and funnels money through it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

well we knew something like this would be said sooner or later. Read it and weep....then get really angry. 

Co-Author of Controversial Immigration Study Argued Latinos Have Lower IQs

The Heritage Foundation is continuing to face backlash from across the political spectrum over its report saying immigration reform would cost $6.3 trillion. The report came under fire particularly after it was revealed that its co-author has argued immigrants have lower IQs and that such claims should help steer immigration policy. In his 2009 Harvard University dissertation, co-author Jason Richwine wrote: "No one knows whether Hispanics will ever reach IQ parity with whites, but the prediction that new Hispanic immigrants will have low-IQ children and grandchildren is difficult to argue against. From the perspective of Americans alive today, the low average IQ of Hispanics is effectively permanent." Politico reports the Heritage Foundation is considering hiring a high-profile public relations firm to deal with the torrent of criticism.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

More Headlines

Facebook Removes Marines-Linked Page Featuring Rape Jokes About Female Soldiers

Facebook has removed a page containing rape jokes about female servicemembers after a member of Congress complained to the Pentagon. Pictures on the page included a woman with a bruised face and the caption, "She burned the bacon only once," and another with the text, "This is my rape face." The U.S. Marines acknowledged in a statement: "Based on complaints that have been received, both active-duty and reserve Marines have been involved; all instances are referred to commands for appropriate action." In a letter to Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel and Marine Corps General James Amos, Rep. Jackie Speier of California said the page and others like it "contribute to a culture that permits and seems to encourage sexual assault and abuse." A Pentagon report released just this week estimated that 70 sexual assaults are committed each day within the U.S. military.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Did anyone happen to see this From Senator Inhofe, Oklahoma? What an ass! He says the Obama administration is buying up ammo to keep it from peace-loving gun owners. Wow! The wild ideas and lies the GOP comes up with. Talk about an alternate universe! I'm beginning to think people running for office need to take an IQ test.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/05/inhofe-dhs-ammo-grab-to-dry-up-supply/


Are you questioning the fact that the government is buying all that ammo,
Because it is true.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphbenko/2013/03/11/1-6-billion-rounds-of-ammo-for-homeland-security-its-time-for-a-national-conversation/

http://rt.com/usa/dhs-ammo-investigation-napolitano-645/

The Department of Homeland Security is under investigation for purchasing large stockpiles of ammunition, days before legislation was introduced that would restrict the amount a government agency can legally buy.

The Government Accountability Office is now conducting the investigation into the alleged DHS purchases, which is just getting underway, GAO spokesman Chuck Young told US News & World Report.

DHS officials have repeatedly denied stockpiling ammunition, but AP reports claim that the agency plans to buy more than 1.6 billion rounds of ammunition over the next four or five years, and has already bought 360,000 rounds of hollow point bullets and 1.5 billion rounds in 2012.

DHS claims that it is buying ammo in bulk to save money, but experts have pointed out that hollow point bullets cost nearly twice as much as full metal jacket rounds. They also explode on impact for maximum damage, which has caused some Americans to wonder what purpose they would serve the DHS domestically. Purchasing 1.6 billion rounds of ammo would also give DHS the means to fight the equivalent of a 24-year Iraq War. Members of Congress say the DHS has repeatedly refused to tell them the purpose of procuring such large amounts of ammo.

They have no answer for that question, Congressman Timothy Huelscamp told Infowars in March, pointing out that the purchases are being made at a time when sequestration should be limiting the agencys spending. Were going to find out I say we dont fund them until we get an answer.

Why is the govt buying all that ammo?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Why is the govt buying all that ammo?

sjrNC


Please tell us your theory sjr. I can hardly wait to hear it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just when you think they can't get dumber, they surprise you.



peacegoddess said:


> well we knew something like this would be said sooner or later. Read it and weep....then get really angry.
> 
> Co-Author of Controversial Immigration Study Argued Latinos Have Lower IQs
> 
> The Heritage Foundation is continuing to face backlash from across the political spectrum over its report saying immigration reform would cost $6.3 trillion. The report came under fire particularly after it was revealed that its co-author has argued immigrants have lower IQs and that such claims should help steer immigration policy. In his 2009 Harvard University dissertation, co-author Jason Richwine wrote: "No one knows whether Hispanics will ever reach IQ parity with whites, but the prediction that new Hispanic immigrants will have low-IQ children and grandchildren is difficult to argue against. From the perspective of Americans alive today, the low average IQ of Hispanics is effectively permanent." Politico reports the Heritage Foundation is considering hiring a high-profile public relations firm to deal with the torrent of criticism.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I will be honest I don't know why? 
I really hadn't thought much about it, although I had read about it, but never gave it a thought until you posted about it. 
As I said I had read about it, but never researched it because I thought the people posting might have an agenda. You peaked my curiosity so I decided to see if it was true. 

Sorry I don't have any idea why? Sorry to disappoint you with no wild theory? 

I was just stating that the govt is buying ammo, so that part is true, why I don't know either.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Actually I wouldn't be at all surprised if the ammunition manufacturers are behind this--the stuff is just flying off the shelves, and I'm sure the company execs are doing handsprings. Hornady, a leading manufacturer, has this to say on its website:

The current political climate has caused extremely high demand on all shooting industry products, including ours. Empty retail shelves, long back orders, and exaggerated price increases on online auction sites - all fueled by rumors and conjecture - have amplified concerns about the availability of ammunition and firearms-related items. ... We are producing as much as we can; much more than last year, which was a lot more than the year before, etc. No one wants to ship more during this time than we do.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

What the h--- is wrong with house republicans. They passed the Working Families Flexibility Act, which gives business owners the flexibility of not paying hourly workers a higher wage for overtime work. That will really make the workers of this country love them won't it? Big business and corporations will love them but the working people won't and they can't win without us. They also know that it will not pass the senate and that even if it did, Obama would never sign it, so why do they waste their time? Does the word stupid come to mind?

I know they are doing that so they can say we are working, but no one will work with us. Sorry repubs, we are not so easily fooled, that is not work.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all the lovely ladies on this forum. Hope you have a great and fantastic day. My son-in-law cooks for his Mom and myself every year so looking forward to another wonderful meal prepared by Tony.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> What the h--- is wrong with house republicans. They passed the Working Families Flexibility Act, which gives business owners the flexibility of not paying hourly workers a higher wage for overtime work. That will really make the workers of this country love them won't it? Big business and corporations will love them but the working people won't and they can't win without us. They also know that it will not pass the senate and that even if it did, Obama would never sign it, so why do they waste their time? Does the word stupid come to mind?
> 
> I know they are doing that so they can say we are working, but no one will work with us. Sorry repubs, we are not so easily fooled, that is not work.


So tell me unions aren't necessary in today's world.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> What the h--- is wrong with house republicans. They passed the Working Families Flexibility Act, which gives business owners the flexibility of not paying hourly workers a higher wage for overtime work. That will really make the workers of this country love them won't it? Big business and corporations will love them but the working people won't and they can't win without us. They also know that it will not pass the senate and that even if it did, Obama would never sign it, so why do they waste their time? Does the word stupid come to mind?
> 
> I know they are doing that so they can say we are working, but no one will work with us. Sorry repubs, we are not so easily fooled, that is not work.


The really crazy thing here is that there are working poor who consistently vote republican and ignore legislation such as this. voting against their own best interests. The republicans can do all kinds of stupid things like this and then just holler FAMILY VALUES and ABORTION and they keep their conservative voting base.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the lovely ladies on this forum. Hope you have a great and fantastic day. My son-in-law cooks for his Mom and myself every year so looking forward to another wonderful meal prepared by Tony.


How lovely and a nice honor. Happy mom's day all.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Rand Paul was just in Iowa, along with Senator Grassley and Rep King. This is some of what was said at their dinner.

Grassley said his main goal  and hopefully yours  over next 18 months will be to capitalize on the partys historic opportunity to double-down by electing a Republican to succeed liberal Democrat Sen. Tom Harkin, who is retiring.

King explained hes not running for the Senate in order to concentrate on stopping immigration reform and repealing ObamaCare, priorities popular with his audience.

Rand said:
The GOP must grow beyond its image as a party of whites, big business and rich people to look more like the rest of America. 
We need to figure out how were not only the party of the middle class, but how were the party of the people who is unemployed, the person who is on public assistance, the person who is struggling, Paul advised. Theyre not bad people. A lot of the, some of them have been in my family. Theyre just trying to get ahead.

Too bad Grassley sees his main goal as trying to get another repub elected to the senate. Guess i will have to write him another letter and remind him what his main goal is. Boy, Steve King is a "peach" isn't he? I think they have tried 36 times to get rid of Obamacare and he thinks his job is to keep trying, amazing, and by voting against immigration reform he is sure to bring more immigrants into the fold don't ya think? I want a chance as a freshman to do that, even if its just symbolic, Rep. Trey Radel (R-Fla.) said. So I guess it doesn't matter what you accomplish just as long as you do something symbolic. Idiots


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The really crazy thing here is that there are working poor who consistently vote republican and ignore legislation such as this. voting against their own best interests. The republicans can do all kinds of stupid things like this and then just holler FAMILY VALUES and ABORTION and they keep their conservative voting base.


The GOP is good at instilling fear in people, lying to them, and making issues out of non-issues for the purpose of distraction. I don't hear too much yelling going on about the 14 people killed in the Texas fertilizer plant disaster. That's because they want businesses deregulated and that plant disaster was all about deregulation and breaking the rules. The GOP always stands for lower taxes and who doesn't want their taxes lowered? Their candidates try to come across as good, regular people "just like you and me" and the good, regular people want to vote for "people like them." Fear those intelligent types. In other words, I think people vote against their best interests because they get taken in by the propaganda and talking points of the GOP playbook.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Time for a little chuckle


FOX: NEW EVIDENCE HILLARY KILLED LINCOLN



WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)In what may be the most serious allegation ever made against the former Secretary of State, Fox News Channel reported today that Hillary Clinton was involved in the conspiracy to murder President Abraham Lincoln.

The latest charge against Mrs. Clinton was reported by Fox host Sean Hannity, who said that the evidence of her role in the Lincoln assassination came mainly in the form of e-mails.

According to Mr. Hannity, If its true that Hillary Clinton killed Lincoln, this could have a major impact on her chances in 2016.

The accusation against Mrs. Clinton drew a strong response from Sen. Lindsey Graham (R.S. Carolina): Theres been a concerted effort by Hillary Clinton to cover up her role in President Lincolns murder. She has said nothing about it. This is bigger than Watergate, the Cuban missile crisis, and the Second World War put together.

Responding to the allegation, Mrs. Clinton issued a terse statement indicating that she could not have participated in Lincolns assassination because she was born in 1947.

Thats what she wants us to believe, Sen. Graham said.



Photograph courtesy Library of Congress.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why is the govt buying all that ammo?
> sjrNC
> Please tell us your theory sjr. I can hardly wait to hear it.


They're buying all that ammo so that when they come to cart all the "wrong" people away to the camps they'll have enough ammo to just shoot anyone who resists.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

FYI----Ed is back. In case you didn't know, Ed Schultz is back on MSNBC on Sat & Sun at 4:00 central time. Karen Finney will also be starting a new show on June 8th at 3:00 central time and I think it will be on both Sat and Sun like Ed is. 
He said today that the republicans voted to cut the request for embassy security by $128 million in 2011 and $331 million in 2012. The senate was able to negotiate $88 million restored to the administrations request. They want to blame Hillary for everything, but I think they have blood on their hands.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> FYI----Ed is back. In case you didn't know, Ed Schultz is back on MSNBC on Sat & Sun at 4:00 central time. Karen Finney will also be starting a new show on June 8th at 3:00 central time and I think it will be on both Sat and Sun like Ed is.
> He said today that the republicans voted to cut the request for embassy security by $128 million in 2011 and $331 million in 2012. The senate was able to negotiate $88 million restored to the administrations request. They want to blame Hillary for everything, but I think they have blood on their hands.


I have been saying that for months now and it goes right over their heads. They won't blame the Republicans in Congress for cutting the fund, but they will go after Hillary, Rice, and Obama for it. Yes, they do have blood on their hands, Norma!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> FYI----Ed is back. In case you didn't know, Ed Schultz is back on MSNBC on Sat & Sun at 4:00 central time. Karen Finney will also be starting a new show on June 8th at 3:00 central time and I think it will be on both Sat and Sun like Ed is.
> He said today that the republicans voted to cut the request for embassy security by $128 million in 2011 and $331 million in 2012. The senate was able to negotiate $88 million restored to the administrations request. They want to blame Hillary for everything, but I think they have blood on their hands.


I have missed Ed! I really like Karen Finney, too! She is one of my daughter's favorites too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I finished off my Aran afghan yesterday and it is on it's way to Bend, OR for my niece and her new husband. I had fun working on it. The only part I didn't like was putting the fringe on it. I couldn't take a pic because my daughter has my camera. 
I am going to start crocheteing a beach cover up for my cousin in New York. I need some new wash cloths, too.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day, Ladies!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

medusa said:


> Happy Mother's Day, Ladies!


You beat me to it! I hope everyone has a wonderful Mother's Day, and for everyone without kids have a blessed day honoring or remembering your own mother.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a message for all those right wingers who want to outlaw abortion.

You can't consider yourself pro-life if you are only anti-abortion. To truly be pro-life you must also support welfare and food stamps that help low-income families (single-parent or not) raise that unexpected child. You must also support programs that help that child (and the adult he/she later grows into) to get health care. You also should support the public schools that the child will attend and programs to make college (if he/she chooses to attend) more affordable. You also need to make adoption easier and oppose any stigma froim the woman (married or not) if she decides to give her unwanted child up for adoption. You basically need to support a whole slew of liberal social programs that help that unplanned and probably unwanted fetus to become a person with the opportunity to live a full and healthy life. You should also be pro-contraception (at least some forms of contraception) for the logical reason that, if a woman doesn't get pregnant in the first place, she won't need an abortion.

I'm sure there are many pro-lifers that do have this outlook. But there are a disturbing number that do not. Those that don't are not really pro-life. They are merely anti-abortion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to pop in and wish you all a happy Mother's Day.
Hugs!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hope you all had a happy Mother's Day Ladies. Beautiful weather in MN today so that was an added bonus. Sorry we won't be able to see your afghan Patty. I was looking forward to it. I'm sure it is beautiful and your niece will love it.
You are so correct, Norma. If you are prolife it means sustaining that life once it is here and not just being anti-abortion. It's so easy to talk but when that child is here you have to help that mother and child. That's where the hard work begins. Just ask any mother.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, and my daughter would agree too!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,ladies
We had a wonderful brunch today followed by visiting and watching the Golden State Warriors even the series against the Spurs. I hope everyone had a great day! It was rather pleasant staying away from the political stuff, too. I'm going to read for awhile and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't believe the doo I am reading around this site tonite. Dont take the bait ladies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> What the h--- is wrong with house republicans. They passed the Working Families Flexibility Act, which gives business owners the flexibility of not paying hourly workers a higher wage for overtime work. That will really make the workers of this country love them won't it? Big business and corporations will love them but the working people won't and they can't win without us. They also know that it will not pass the senate and that even if it did, Obama would never sign it, so why do they waste their time? Does the word stupid come to mind?
> 
> I know they are doing that so they can say we are working, but no one will work with us. Sorry repubs, we are not so easily fooled, that is not work.


Why are you cursing and calling Republicans Stupid? You lefties are so out of touch that you elected an idiot for a president who has a wife who wants to be an actress! Give it a rest!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can't believe the doo I am reading around this site tonite. Dont take the bait ladies.


Oh, shucks and I had lots of nice bait to fish with!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you cursing and calling Republicans Stupid? You lefties are so out of touch that you elected an idiot for a president who has a wife who wants to be an actress! Give it a rest!


Yeah, Janeway, we could smell you and your bait. Go back to your cave.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I finished off my Aran afghan yesterday and it is on it's way to Bend, OR for my niece and her new husband. I had fun working on it. The only part I didn't like was putting the fringe on it. I couldn't take a pic because my daughter has my camera.
> I am going to start crocheteing a beach cover up for my cousin in New York. I need some new wash cloths, too.


Sorry you did not show the afghan as I "never" see any of the lefties work! Why don't you buy your daughter a camera with all of the money you say you have in the bank!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Go back to your cave Janeway.


Not this time my good lady!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry you did not show the afghan as I "never" see any of the lefties work! Why don't you buy your daughter a camera with all of the money you say you have in the bank!


Oh, my Janeway is looking for a fight tonite. Must be hitting the "fire"water again. Go to bed, Jane.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry you did not show the afghan as I "never" see any of the lefties work! Why don't you buy your daughter a camera with all of the money you say you have in the bank!


If you think we're so stupid and can't knit, why are you here?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

That picture isn't funny anymore it just shows your ignorance! You do wish you could get rid of me, but no such luck!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nobody else is paying any attenton to her. She must act the petulant child tonite or she is drugged up again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That picture isn't funny anymore it just shows your ignorance! You do wish you could get rid of me, but no such luck!


Yeah, we noticed that. What Raid can?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That picture isn't funny anymore it just shows your ignorance! You do wish you could get rid of me, but no such luck!


To whom are you speaking?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you think we're so stupid and can't knit, why are you here?


I did not say you were stupid, those are your words. None of your group "ever" post a picture of anything, but say you finish projects--where is the proof?

I'm allowed to be here, aren't you here too?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So, Andrea did you have a nice day today? The weather was beautiful here today. Got a call from my son and we had a great talk. He is doing so much better with the walking cast and his ribs are almost healed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> To whom are you speaking?


The picture of the Raid Spray can that Bratty is always posting when I say anything!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I did not say you were stupid, those are your words. None of your group "ever" post a picture of anything, but say you finish projects--where is the proof?
> 
> I'm allowed to be here, aren't you here too?


There is no requirement to post pictures. Who do you think you are that we need to prove anything to you? It's really none of your business what any of us are knitting or crocheting. Once again, you think way too much of yourself again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The picture of the Raid Spray can that Bratty is always posting when I say anything!


Me thinks someone is seeing things. Are you drinking again, Jane?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Why are you cursing and calling Republicans Stupid? You lefties are so out of touch that you elected an idiot for a president who has a wife who wants to be an actress! Give it a rest!

This wasn't too nice Janeway. I guess I don't want to talk to someone who doesn't think much of me!
Bye


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, my Janeway is looking for a fight tonite. Must be hitting the "fire"water again. Go to bed, Jane.


No fire water, but now you are again making fun of my nationality! Well, Bratty you are becoming the worlds worse person on KP.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So, Andrea did you have a nice day today? The weather was beautiful here today. Got a call from my son and we had a great talk. He is doing so much better with the walking cast and his ribs are almost healed.


I'm glad your son is doing a little better. What an awful ordeal for him to go through!
We had a great brunch at a funky little place close by. The bad thing was that they don't take reservations, so we went down and put in our name at 11:30 and were called to our table (7 people) at 2. They said it would be a 3 hour wait, but some ahead of us gave up. The good thing was that the restaurant is a mile from our house, so we could wait at home (while watching basketball). They served a 3-course brunch with 3 or 4 choices for each course. Everything was delicious and was presented beautifully.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no requirement to post pictures. Who do you think you are that we need to prove anything to you? It's really none of your business what any of us are knitting or crocheting. Once again, you think way too much of yourself again.


Of course I think a lot of myself enough that you cannot ever reach my altitude. I just think it is very interesting that most of you just talk, but never post any crafts!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We took my mother in law out last night. A lot of others had the same idea. We waited an hour at the local steakhouse, but had a great time.
Today was my daughter's first Mother's Day. Her hubby took her and Bynn to Como Zoo down in St Paul. I get to see lots of fun pics when she brings Brynn in the morning.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Of course I think a lot of myself enough that you cannot ever reach my altitude. I just think it is very interesting that most of you just talk, but never post any crafts!


I don't think I would want to reach your altitude, thank you very much. What's the matter, Jane, did all of your cronies go to bed?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah, we noticed that. What Raid can?


You are able to delete it so you did, but if you ever post it again, I will report it to Administration!

I have a right to post here as you post where we call home so what is the difference? You call the Repubs all sorts of words then squawk when anything is said back.

You go to bed as I know you are not feeling well!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are able to delete it so you did, but if you ever post it again, I will report it to Administration!
> 
> I have a right to post here as you post where we call home so what is the difference? You call the Repubs all sorts of words then squawk when anything is said back.
> 
> You go to bed as I know you are not feeling well!


I don't post in Denim and Pearls.
Jane you really are dull.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't think I would want to reach your altitude, thank you very much. What's the matter, Jane, did all of your cronies go to bed?


Again with the name calling, shame, shame!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't post in Denim and Pearls.
> Jane you really are dull.


Thank you for the compliment as I know you are Dull!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you for the compliment as I know you are Dull!


Goodnight, Janeway, sweet dreams


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bratty, did the cat get your tongue?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Goodnight, Janeway, sweet dreams


Goodnight my dear friend!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Why are you cursing and calling Republicans Stupid? You lefties are so out of touch that you elected an idiot for a president who has a wife who wants to be an actress! Give it a rest!


       Shame on you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hang around then. Just please be polite.



Janeway said:


> Not this time my good lady!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why are you talking to a Raid can?


Janeway said:


> The picture of the Raid Spray can that Bratty is always posting when I say anything!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry, dear. You are still in the running for 'worlds worse (sic) person on KP.' You seem to want it so.



Janeway said:


> No fire water, but now you are again making fun of my nationality! Well, Bratty you are becoming the worlds worse person on KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It sounds like a lovely brunch. I wonder why they don't take reservations.



alcameron said:


> I'm glad your son is doing a little better. What an awful ordeal for him to go through!
> We had a great brunch at a funky little place close by. The bad thing was that they don't take reservations, so we went down and put in our name at 11:30 and were called to our table (7 people) at 2. They said it would be a 3 hour wait, but some ahead of us gave up. The good thing was that the restaurant is a mile from our house, so we could wait at home (while watching basketball). They served a 3-course brunch with 3 or 4 choices for each course. Everything was delicious and was presented beautifully.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps 'her depth' would be more factual.



BrattyPatty said:


> I don't think I would want to reach your altitude, thank you very much. What's the matter, Jane, did all of your cronies go to bed?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Clever....not.



Janeway said:


> Thank you for the compliment as I know you are Dull!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can't believe the doo I am reading around this site tonite. Dont take the bait ladies.


I know--it's apparent that the failure of Benghazi to sweep Obama out of office is taking its toll--much weeping, wailing, and rending of garments on the right at the moment. Too too bad--they need to grow up.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Where did you find this card? I love it!



NJG said:


> This is a message for all those right wingers who want to outlaw abortion.
> 
> You can't consider yourself pro-life if you are only anti-abortion. To truly be pro-life you must also support welfare and food stamps that help low-income families (single-parent or not) raise that unexpected child. You must also support programs that help that child (and the adult he/she later grows into) to get health care. You also should support the public schools that the child will attend and programs to make college (if he/she chooses to attend) more affordable. You also need to make adoption easier and oppose any stigma froim the woman (married or not) if she decides to give her unwanted child up for adoption. You basically need to support a whole slew of liberal social programs that help that unplanned and probably unwanted fetus to become a person with the opportunity to live a full and healthy life. You should also be pro-contraception (at least some forms of contraception) for the logical reason that, if a woman doesn't get pregnant in the first place, she won't need an abortion.
> 
> I'm sure there are many pro-lifers that do have this outlook. But there are a disturbing number that do not. Those that don't are not really pro-life. They are merely anti-abortion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't post in Denim and Pearls.
> Jane you really are dull.


I won't post here if all of you will stay away from D & P especially DamMary.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hang around then. Just please be polite.


You are not polite on D & P as you should read your own words!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I won't post here if all of you will stay away from D & P especially DamMary.


I posted one thing over there, and I'm so done with that thread. There'a not one straight-thinking person over there, except perhaps CB. She's the only one that practices what she preaches. It must be awful to live in their world. Nobody has a rational thought!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I posted one thing over there, and I'm so done with that thread. There'a not one straight-thinking person over there, except perhaps CB. She's the only one that practices what she preaches. It must be awful to live in their world. Nobody has a rational thought!


You don't have much of an opinion about any Republican which is a shame as I thought we were friends!

Why do you think we are all dumb or stupid because of our politics? We could think the same thing about all of you as when facts are given to you, most of you reply with a blow below the belt not facts!

You are the only one I have respect or in this group but guess you are saying that friendship is finished?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You don't have much of an opinion about any Republican which is a shame as I thought we were friends!
> 
> Why do you think we are all dumb or stupid because of our politics? We could think the same thing about all of you as when facts are given to you, most of you reply with a blow below the belt not facts!
> 
> You are the only one I have respect or in this group but guess you are saying that friendship is finished?


It's the same old story Janeway, You come in here only to stir the pot, and then when you offend someone, it's always the
"I thought we were friends?" routine. What you say and do,
friends don't do to friends.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Where did you find this card? I love it!


I found this on facebook and think it says it all.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

quote: None of your group "ever" post a picture of anything, but say you finish projects--where is the proof?

Ever is a long time Jane and I for one have posted pictures, but whether or not we post pictures, finish items or not is really none of your business. I just finished two scarves for my daughter and I gave them to her and forgot to take pictures--you don't believe me--I don't care.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Again with the name calling, shame, shame!


'Cronies' is a term for friends.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you cursing and calling Republicans Stupid? You lefties are so out of touch that you elected an idiot for a president who has a wife who wants to be an actress! Give it a rest!


Because the republicans are proving everyday that they are stupid. Why do they continue to do the same things over and over knowing it will go no where like trying to get rid of Obamacare? They know it will never happen but they have tried 36 times to pass a bill to get rid of it and are planning on trying it again. Please tell me that isn't stupid and wasting their time. Of course if they weren't doing that, they might really have to work for the people of this country and if it should reflect good on the president, OMG that would be terrible!!!!!You call our president an idiot and complain about me calling the republicans stupid. Go figure. I had no idea there were still so many racists in this country until we elected a black man for president!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I posted one thing over there, and I'm so done with that thread. There'a not one straight-thinking person over there, except perhaps CB. She's the only one that practices what she preaches. It must be awful to live in their world. Nobody has a rational thought!


Rather a grand generalization coming from someone who accuses others of making generalizations - and doesn't know me or anything about me. What do I think of you? I think you are sincere in your beliefs, I just don't agree with your approach on some of them. I don't feel the need to question your Christian spirit or accuse you of not having it because we disagree.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> This is a message for all those right wingers who want to outlaw abortion.
> 
> You can't consider yourself pro-life if you are only anti-abortion. To truly be pro-life you must also support welfare and food stamps that help low-income families (single-parent or not) raise that unexpected child. You must also support programs that help that child (and the adult he/she later grows into) to get health care. You also should support the public schools that the child will attend and programs to make college (if he/she chooses to attend) more affordable. You also need to make adoption easier and oppose any stigma froim the woman (married or not) if she decides to give her unwanted child up for adoption. You basically need to support a whole slew of liberal social programs that help that unplanned and probably unwanted fetus to become a person with the opportunity to live a full and healthy life. You should also be pro-contraception (at least some forms of contraception) for the logical reason that, if a woman doesn't get pregnant in the first place, she won't need an abortion.
> 
> I'm sure there are many pro-lifers that do have this outlook. But there are a disturbing number that do not. Those that don't are not really pro-life. They are merely anti-abortion.


I meant to remark on your post sooner, but life got in my way as it sometimes does. After a huge amount of consideration, I came to be pro-life, not just anti-abortion. I agree with what you say about all we need to do to support unwanted or unplanned children.

It's unfortunate that we have to call the programs thaqt help support the parent(s) of unwanted children "liberal social programs" when they are so obviously programs any sensible person would knw we have to have to be more than just anti-abortion.

I'm not entirely sure anyone has to be pro-contraception, especially when religious beliefs are considered. There are also people who seem to give absolutely no thought to the consequences of having sex without using some form of birth control. I'm not sure they could be convinced to look ahead far enough to see what the consequences of their actions might bring, no matter how much they were told about the many available forms of contraception.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Seattle, I often wonder how much could be accomplished if anti abortion people would put as much effort into taking care of unwanted and unplanned children and their mothers as they do in trying to get rid of abortion. 
IF someone like Sanatorum were to become president with a republican congress I think we would have to be concerned about contraception since he wanted to get rid of all contraception. Of course if republicans gained complete control, we would have a lot to worry about.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> Seattle, I often wonder how much could be accomplished if anti abortion people would put as much effort into taking care of unwanted and unplanned children and their mothers as they do in trying to get rid of abortion.
> IF someone like Sanatorum were to become president with a republican congress I think we would have to be concerned about contraception since he wanted to get rid of all contraception. Of course if republicans gained complete control, we would have a lot to worry about.


I think we could accomplish incredible things if anti-abortionists lived up to their name for themselves, Pro-Life. It seems to me just concentrating on making sure babies get born is the simplest part of the process. Once they're here, the really complicated process of raising them kicks in. I hate to repeat this expression that gets used so often, but it really does take a village to raise a child. Let's replace the word "village" with a caring extended family, and a caring society.

I am an admitted advocate of the social welfare state. It seems so obvious to me that we all have to help all of those in need, and it isn't getting done anywhere near well enough through individual effort, or the efforts of churches and private charities.

I forgot what contraception means to so many, and how much it meant to me when I was fertile. The right to and availability of contraceptive methods must be protected.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's the same old story Janeway, You come in here only to stir the pot, and then when you offend someone, it's always the
> "I thought we were friends?" routine. What you say and do,
> friends don't do to friends.


I did it say you and I were friends, but Alcameron and I have been friends for some time. It sounds as if she has been around all of you people far too long. I do respect her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I won't post here if all of you will stay away from D & P especially DamMary.


Damemary, I'm sorry for misspelling your name as I did not mean to leave out a letter. I just noticed what was written.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Because the republicans are proving everyday that they are stupid. Why do they continue to do the same things over and over knowing it will go no where like trying to get rid of Obamacare? They know it will never happen but they have tried 36 times to pass a bill to get rid of it and are planning on trying it again. Please tell me that isn't stupid and wasting their time. Of course if they weren't doing that, they might really have to work for the people of this country and if it should reflect good on the president, OMG that would be terrible!!!!!You call our president an idiot and complain about me calling the republicans stupid. Go figure. I had no idea there were still so many racists in this country until we elected a black man for president!


You really are going no where by calling Republicans stupid! Well, I could say the same thing about all Democrats! You really are one hateful person so after reading all of the hate you spew, I won't ever in my lifetime vote for any Democrat again.

In the past, I voted for the person not the party. After reading all of the political sites, I now know what Democrats are just a bunch of hateful overbearing people walking around the US!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You really are going no where by calling Republicans stupid! Well, I could say the same thing about all Democrats! You really are one hateful person so after reading all of the hate you spew, I won't ever in my lifetime vote for any Democrat again.
> 
> In the past, I voted for the person not the party. After reading all of the political sites, I now know what Democrats are just a bunch of hateful overbearing people walking around the US!


Well tell me, how smart is it, to try to pass a bill to get rid of Obamacare 36 times and to plan on trying again. They have already said it is just symbolic, so they know it is going no where. Do they not have anything else to do? Stupid is what that is. Also to try to pass a bill to take overtime pay away from working people. Is that a good way to get more people to vote for them? I thought that is what they wanted to do is change their image and let us know they were working for us. Again that is stupid.
You call our president an idiot, I would call that stupid. I would say any person that calls the president of the United States an idiot, is a hateful person.
So you will never vote for a democrat again because of me!!!! Astonishing!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Stitch Designer had her feelings hurt by me. She came into this thread telling us how to behave. I thought it funny that she would pick the liberal thread to chastize. My response to her preaching was "Now there's the pot calling the kettle black"
That was so mean and nasty of me! NOT
I have never spoken with her before but had many ladies on the site of KP telling me to stay away from her. Check out most of her posts and you will see why. Now she posted that we are meanies and everyone should ignore us. In RED INK!!!
I don't know if I'll have enough Kleenex to get through this!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You really are going no where by calling Republicans stupid! Well, I could say the same thing about all Democrats! You really are one hateful person so after reading all of the hate you spew, I won't ever in my lifetime vote for any Democrat again.
> 
> In the past, I voted for the person not the party. After reading all of the political sites, I now know what Democrats are just a bunch of hateful overbearing people walking around the US!


How will we ever sleep again?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Stitch Designer had her feelings hurt by me. She came into this thread telling us how to behave. I thought it funny that she would pick the liberal thread to chastize. My response to her preaching was "Now there's the pot calling the kettle black"
> That was so mean and nasty of me! NOT
> I have never spoken with her before but had many ladies on the site of KP telling me to stay away from her. Check out most of her posts and you will see why. Now she posted that we are meanies and everyone should ignore us. In RED INK!!!
> I don't know if I'll have enough Kleenex to get through this!


 I'll start a Kleenex drive on the East Coast, maybe Andrea can do the West! OOH, the dreaded RED INK!!! Wipe those tears away and blow your nose - your KP girlfriends will help you through this trauma!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> I'll start a Kleenex drive on the East Coast, maybe Andrea can do the West! OOH, the dreaded RED INK!!! Wipe those tears away and blow your nose - your KP girlfriends will help you through this trauma!


Awwh, thanks Medusa!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You really are going no where by calling Republicans stupid! Well, I could say the same thing about all Democrats! You really are one hateful person so after reading all of the hate you spew, I won't ever in my lifetime vote for any Democrat again.
> 
> In the past, I voted for the person not the party. After reading all of the political sites, I now know what Democrats are just a bunch of hateful overbearing people walking around the US!


I'm sure that one vote will really hurt the Democrat party. Generalizations are a problem - if we consider the person in an objective manner then communication is easier and more meaningful.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Seattle, I often wonder how much could be accomplished if anti abortion people would put as much effort into taking care of unwanted and unplanned children and their mothers as they do in trying to get rid of abortion.
> IF someone like Sanatorum were to become president with a republican congress I think we would have to be concerned about contraception since he wanted to get rid of all contraception. Of course if republicans gained complete control, we would have a lot to worry about.


I have been saying that some conservatives want an end to contraception for ages. I grow certain medicinal herbs that are helpful for women in certain circumstances.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's bad enough that the right wing nuts are trying to sabotage the President, but to go after his daughters? Just when you think they can't get any lower....
http://www.mediamatters.org/video/2013/05/03/foxs-andrea-tantaros.../193903‎


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's bad enough that the right wing nuts are trying to sabotage the President, but to go after his daughters? Just when you think they can't get any lower....
> http://www.mediamatters.org/video/2013/05/03/foxs-andrea-tantaros.../193903‎


...they astound us all! This is disgusting.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> ...they astound us all! This is disgusting.


They have gone after Democratic presidential daughters for a long while, but this one tops it all.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's bad enough that the right wing nuts are trying to sabotage the President, but to go after his daughters? Just when you think they can't get any lower....
> http://www.mediamatters.org/video/2013/05/03/foxs-andrea-tantaros.../193903‎


That is disgusting. Tantaros needs to crawl back under that rock.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Well tell me, how smart is it, to try to pass a bill to get rid of Obamacare 36 times and to plan on trying again. They have already said it is just symbolic, so they know it is going no where. Do they not have anything else to do? Stupid is what that is. Also to try to pass a bill to take overtime pay away from working people. Is that a good way to get more people to vote for them? I thought that is what they wanted to do is change their image and let us know they were working for us. Again that is stupid.
> You call our president an idiot, I would call that stupid. I would say any person that calls the president of the United States an idiot, is a hateful person.
> So you will never vote for a democrat again because of me!!!! Astonishing!


No, not just because of you but most of the lefties on this site! I will check on the things you are accusing the Rebublicans of doing as all of you have posted so many lies that I don't believe anything you say.

Obama is an idiot who never should have been elected in the first place! It has nothing to do with his color just he is not qualified! He was elected because he claims only his black side and people on Welfare thought he would give them more freebies!

My doctor has told me that I will have to pay more for my medical care (which I cannot afford) because everyone will pay more to help pay for all of those people who did not have medical ins. before Obamacare.

So weep my dear as you will pay more too so suck up to the fact!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, not just because of you but most of the lefties on this site! I will check on the things you are accusing the Rebublicans of doing as all of you have posted so many lies that I don't believe anything you say.
> 
> Obama is an idiot who never should have been elected in the first place! It has nothing to do with his color just he is not qualified! He was elected because he claims only his black side and people on Welfare thought he would give them more freebies!
> 
> ...


I'm not on welfare and I voted for him. Medical is not going up to help pay for the people on welfare but in a manner to ensure more people can be insured. Prior to Obamacare, insurance has been rising continuously. The biggest issue is insurance companies and big pharma. Changes definitely need to be made - his may not the best way but at least he is addressing the issue. People are now more aware of the issue and that is a good thing.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Well just to help you out a little Janeway, here are a couple of links for you to read.

http://thinkprogress.org/health/2013/04/24/1917091/freshman-republicans-repeal-obamacare/

http://news.yahoo.com/house-approves-bill-change-overtime-pay-law-215721777.html

President Obama is 100 times more qualified than the shrub was. The repubs don't like him and won't work with him because they can't stand the thought of a black man in the white house. It is all about race and always has been. Has there been another democrat that they treated so badly and refused to work with? Didn't think so. So you say it's not about his color but then you turn around and insinuate that it was black people on welfare that wanted freebies from him. Sounds racist to me.
My Dr has not said anything to me about having to pay more for care. Have you ever thought that maybe your Dr is telling you this so he/she can raise prices and blame Obamacare? Ever since Obamacare I have found that there are a lot of gullible people who are ready and willing to believe anything they hear about Obamacare that is negative. Guess you are one of those people so you go ahead and weep if you want. I won't be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway wouldn't be able to understand that. That is why she is here raving again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm not on welfare and I voted for him. Medical is not going up to help pay for the people on welfare but in a manner to ensure more people can be insured. Prior to Obamacare, insurance has been rising continuously. The biggest issue is insurance companies and big pharma. Changes definitely need to be made - his may not the best way but at least he is addressing the issue. People are now more aware of the issue and that is a good thing.


I agree and if the republicans weren't happy with Obamacare, they had every chance in the world to work with the democrats before it was passed. If you don't like something how about working together and try making some changes. But no they won't do that, they just want to get rid of it completely. Again stupid.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, not just because of you but most of the lefties on this site! I will check on the things you are accusing the Rebublicans of doing as all of you have posted so many lies that I don't believe anything you say.
> 
> Obama is an idiot who never should have been elected in the first place! It has nothing to do with his color just he is not qualified! He was elected because he claims only his black side and people on Welfare thought he would give them more freebies!
> 
> ...


I won't be paying any more. If you have to pay more it's because your insurance company is raising their premiums


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I agree and if the republicans weren't happy with Obamacare, they had every chance in the world to work with the democrats before it was passed. If you don't like something how about working together and try making some changes. But no they won't do that, they just want to get rid of it completely. Again stupid.


So true, Norma. They have blocked every cabinet member that the president has tried to put into office, they block anything and everything that the president is trying to do. Boehner needs to be released as Speaker of the House, because he can't control his party. It is hurting we the people at the cost of their dirty politics. The people will speak again when the next senate and house races come up. It's a total waste of time and taxpayers money. The right scream about their tax dollars going here and there, but never a word about how their tax dollars are wasted paying this Obstructionist Republican Congress to do nothing. They have not legislated as of yet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway wouldn't be able to understand that. That is why she is here raving again.


Oh, so now your Avatar is of a person wearing the RAID uniform! You really are a hateful person!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm not on welfare and I voted for him. Medical is not going up to help pay for the people on welfare but in a manner to ensure more people can be insured. Prior to Obamacare, insurance has been rising continuously. The biggest issue is insurance companies and big pharma. Changes definitely need to be made - his may not the best way but at least he is addressing the issue. People are now more aware of the issue and that is a good thing.


Cannot believe you wrote the sentence: Medical is not going up to help pay for the people on Welfare but in a manner to ensure more people can be insured! That is saying the same thing as what I said!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, so now your Avatar is of a person wearing the RAID uniform! You really are a hateful person!


It is not a Raid uiform. That's what I have the can for.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I won't be paying any more. If you have to pay more it's because your insurance company is raising their premiums


Say and think what you want, but the insurance is going up to help insure the deadbeats who did not have insurance before Obamacare and you will pay more at the doctor's office!

Time will tell!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is not a Raid uiform. That's what I have the can for.


My mistake as it is the Orkin Man!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Say and think what you want, but the insurance is going up to help insure the deadbeats who did not have insurance before Obamacare and you will pay more at the doctor's office!
> 
> Time will tell!


Mine is not going up one dime. I have already read my plan. But I will be getting free pap smears and mamograms  and one free physical per year. My network of doctors are all patient advocates and won't be raising their charges. You can keep trying to sell it Janey, but I'm not buying it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My mistake as it is the Orkin Man!


Yes and isn't he handsome?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, not just because of you but most of the lefties on this site! I will check on the things you are accusing the Rebublicans of doing as all of you have posted so many lies that I don't believe anything you say.
> 
> Obama is an idiot who never should have been elected in the first place! It has nothing to do with his color just he is not qualified! He was elected because he claims only his black side and people on Welfare thought he would give them more freebies!
> 
> ...


I have always known that you are a racist Janeway. Your words above prove it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The banquet hall needs to be sprayed for roaches and other unwanted insects before we bring the food in. Have you ladies checked your guest lists to make sure I didn't miss anyone?
So you all know the hall is being sprayed tonite. The Orkin man will do the job  He's prety cute. Should we invite him to the banquet?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Cannot believe you wrote the sentence: Medical is not going up to help pay for the people on Welfare but in a manner to ensure more people can be insured! That is saying the same thing as what I said!


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is as close to an apology as I remember from janeway. There should be many, many more.



Janeway said:


> My mistake as it is the Orkin Man!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He certainly is handsome, Patty. Has he received his invitation to the party?



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes and isn't he handsome?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes he has. He is briging his twin brother to spray the outside.
Wow off2knit is very perverse. She is talking about putting a spoon in someone's rectum (her very own words) over in Obamacare. Between her and Janeway, I don't know which one is more demented than the other.
Maybe we should have Dr. Joyce Brothers attend. She could analyze them.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes he has. He is briging his twin brother to spray the outside.
> Wow off2knit is very perverse. She is talking about putting a spoon in someone's rectum (her very own words) over in Obamacare. Between her and Janeway, I don't know which one is more demented than the other.
> Maybe we should have Dr. Joyce Brothers attend. She could analyze them.


Wouldn't that mean they would be at the banquet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ugh! you are right. As Emily Latilla would say
"Nevermind" lol


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Did anyone see episode 5 of Call the Midwife? Perfect example of the necessity for safe and legal abortion in addition to a sweet honoring of the eldest nun.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Did anyone see episode 5 of Call the Midwife? Perfect example of the necessity for safe and legal abortion in addition to a sweet honoring of the eldest nun.


I have it on Netflix, but haven't watched it yet. I have heard it is very good.'Love your new avatar.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have it on Netflix, but haven't watched it yet. I have heard it is very good.'Love your new avatar.


She is Eirene, Greek goddess of peace. I love Call the Midwife. Very well done for a period piece.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I believe Netflix has season 1. I'll watch it tonight. 
86 degrees here in Uffdaland. It was 49 2 days ago.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I believe Netflix has season 1. I'll watch it tonight.
> 86 degrees here in Uffdaland. It was 49 2 days ago.


Such extreme changes in temperature! Will it begin to stay warm now? Do you plant a garden?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Such extreme changes in temperature! Will it begin to stay warm now? Do you plant a garden?


I do! This year instead of so many flowers I am doing more vegetables. Squash, green beans, tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, a jack o lantern pumpkin vine for Brynn.
I have a separate herb garden. I have parsley, sage, thyme, rosemary, calamint, lemon verbena, and basil. I dug up all the perrenials from the garden itself and made borders around the house with them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't Dr. Brothers analyze from afar? Fingers crossed.



peacegoddess said:


> Wouldn't that mean they would be at the banquet?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you ever planted lovage? It's a perennial herb that tastes like celery. I like it added to tuna salad with a bit of lemon.



BrattyPatty said:


> I do! This year instead of so many flowers I am doing more vegetables. Squash, green beans, tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, a jack o lantern pumpkin vine for Brynn.
> I have a separate herb garden. I have parsley, sage, thyme, rosemary, calamint, lemon verbena, and basil. I dug up all the perrenials from the garden itself and made borders around the house with them.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I do! This year instead of so many flowers I am doing more vegetables. Squash, green beans, tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, a jack o lantern pumpkin vine for Brynn.
> I have a separate herb garden. I have parsley, sage, thyme, rosemary, calamint, lemon verbena, and basil. I dug up all the perrenials from the garden itself and made borders around the house with them.


I love lemon verbena! I have used it in tea and sachets. Do you grow winter squash? I cannot do veggies, but have herbs, both culinary and medicinal.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Have you ever planted lovage? It's a perennial herb that tastes like celery. I like it added to tuna salad with a bit of lemon.


lovage is wonderful!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Didn't Dr. Brothers analyze from afar? Fingers crossed.


Not to be a smarta-- but as of today she would have to! She passed away today.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I feel like a song. Join in if you like!

Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime
His sister had another one, she paid it for a lime.
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up,
And said, "Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?"
"Now let me get this straight ",
Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up
Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up
Put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up
Put the lime in the coconut, you called your doctor, woke him up,
And say, 'Doctor, ain't there nothing I can take,
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?
I say, Doctor, doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say, Doctor, dooooctor, to relieve this belly ache?'
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together,
Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better,
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning
Wouh wouh wouh wouh wouh
Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime
His sister had another one, she paid it for a lime.
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up,
She put the lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up,
Say "Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say Doctor! let me get this straight".
You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
You put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
Put the lime in the coconut, you such a silly woman!,
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together,
Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better.
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both down
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning
Woo Woo, ain't there nothin' you can take, I say
Woo Woo, to relieve my belly ache,
You say woo woo ain't there nothin' I can take, I say
Woo woo, to relieve your belly ache,
You say yah yah, ain't there nothin' I can take, I say
Waah waah, to relieve this belly ache,
I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say doctor!, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say Doctor!, you such a silly woman!,
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both together,
Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better,
Put the lime in the coconut, drink them both up,
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the moooooorning,
Yes, you call me in the morning,
If you call me in the morning


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I feel so much better now. That drink did the trick!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I love lemon verbena! I have used it in tea and sachets. Do you grow winter squash? I cannot do veggies, but have herbs, both culinary and medicinal.


Yes, peacegoddess, I grow acorn, spaghetti and butternut.
I love the scent of lemon verbena. I was goofing around and took a leaf and split it and rubbed on my wrists. when I got to work, everyone wanted to know what perfume I was wearing.
I used to make homemade glycerin soap and that is the only scent I used.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The IG report from the IRS "scandal" is back in.

What really burns me is the AP ordeal. The Justice Dept and FBI are investigating a leak or several leaks that was detrimental to the security of the American people.
Last year John McCain demanded an investigation on this leak. So, it is being investigated and the Republicans are calling foul. They can't have it both ways.
Priebus wants Eric Holder to resign. He did recuse himself in this matter because he was investigated for the leak himself.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have always known that you are a racist Janeway. Your words above prove it.


You are the racist as you are "always" bringing up the race issue. You are blowing your own horn too much!

Here is your spoon! Are you constipated yet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think we should invite Kit Carson and John C Fremont to our banquet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love your new avatar! Did you make it to the Capitol?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you ever planted lovage? It's a perennial herb that tastes like celery. I like it added to tuna salad with a bit of lemon.


That sounds really good! I have never grown lovage. Might have to try it!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That sounds really good! I have never grown lovage. Might have to try it!


Don't let it go to flower, although the flow is lovely. Another great herb is borage. Edible flowers look pretty on a cake.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Don't let it go to flower, although the flow is lovely. Another great herb is borage. Edible flowers look pretty on a cake.


I have found that it's best to use basil before it flowers too. Thank the godesses you can freeze pesto! I plant 3 basil plants.
I love a fresh sliced tomato, fresh mozzerella, and a basil leaf, drizzled with EVOO. That's usually my summertime lunch.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The IG report from the IRS "scandal" is back in.
> 
> What really burns me is the AP ordeal. The Justice Dept and FBI are investigating a leak or several leaks that was detrimental to the security of the American people.
> Last year John McCain demanded an investigation on this leak. So, it is being investigated and the Republicans are calling foul. They can't have it both ways.
> Priebus wants Eric Holder to resign. He did recuse himself in this matter because he was investigated for the leak himself.


They didn't wire tap any phone calls, all they have is the phone numbers, but the republicans are never satisfied. They evidently want to be the ones doing the investigating. Remember the fuss they raised when there was leaks going on. 
During the Bush administration the IRS did the same thing with the NAACP and then did an extensive audit to try to prove that they were breaking the law concerning their tax-exempt status. Did you hear the republicans complaining at that time? There was also a church in California that was put through the same thing, but no complaints from the republicans then. I think there are a lot of organizations that abuse that tax free thing and the IRS should go after all of them across the board.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If anyone is allergy-prone, s/he should be very careful about using herbs and medicinal plants. Natural doesn't mean safe!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> They didn't wire tap any phone calls, all they have is the phone numbers, but the republicans are never satisfied. They evidently want to be the ones doing the investigating. Remember the fuss they raised when there was leaks going on.
> During the Bush administration the IRS did the same thing with the NAACP and then did an extensive audit to try to prove that they were breaking the law concerning their tax-exempt status. Did you hear the republicans complaining at that time? There was also a church in California that was put through the same thing, but no complaints from the republicans then. I think there are a lot of organizations that abuse that tax free thing and the IRS should go after all of them across the board.


I agree with you, Norma. If you fill out a form under a non profit org, then it better be that way. They are finding that some of these non profit Tea Party and Patriot groups have given contributions to campaigns. That's why the investigation began.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are the racist as you are "always" bringing up the race issue. You are blowing your own horn too much!
> 
> Here is your spoon! Are you constipated yet?


No janeway, we see who the racist is in the things you say and the words you use. Don't blame us for being able to pick a racist out of the crowd.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If anyone is allergy-prone, s/he should be very careful about using herbs and medicinal plants. Natural doesn't mean safe!


Very true! I have a thick heb encyclopedia that I refer to before using the herb. Mine are pretty basic. Mostly I use them for seasoning. The lemon verbena has many purposes. One of them being a mosquito repellant. But oh, I do love the scent of it. It smels just like a lemon drop with a hint of green.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have found that it's best to use basil before it flowers too. Thank the godesses you can freeze pesto! I plant 3 basil plants.
> I love a fresh sliced tomato, fresh mozzerella, and a basil leaf, drizzled with EVOO. That's usually my summertime lunch.


I enjoy garlic on it also. I eat garlic like crazy. Good for keeping my insides clean and warding off......a cold (Dracula).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I enjoy garlic on it also. I eat garlic like crazy. Good for keeping my insides clean and warding off......a cold (Dracula).


Garlic is good!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> No janeway, we see who the racist is in the things you say and the words you use. Don't blame us for being able to pick a racist out of the crowd.


Not for you so why stick in your words? You need the dung spoon!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Not for you so why stick in your words? You need the dung spoon!


NJG , just ignore her. She is a very disturbed and demented person.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Did anyone see episode 5 of Call the Midwife? Perfect example of the necessity for safe and legal abortion in addition to a sweet honoring of the eldest nun.


I am watching episode 1 right now. I like it so far.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I found this to be a very interesting article that sheds some light on the IRS scandal. It was too long to copy and paste. I hope you all read this 

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/05/irs-tea-party-scandal-congress-nonprofit-obama


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am watching episode 1 right now. I like it so far.


I am hooked! On episode 3 now. I might not sleep tonite lol!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> If anyone is allergy-prone, s/he should be very careful about using herbs and medicinal plants. Natural doesn't mean safe!


I'm glad you brought that up. Anyone who has a ragweed allergy should not drink chamomile tea - I found that out the hard way. Just because it is OTC, doesn't mean it is safe, especially if you use RXs. Your pharmacist is the best person to check with to make sure that there are no contraindications with any RXs that you take.

Speaking of herbs, does anyone use a product called Green Vibrance mfd by Vibrant Health? Google them to see the list of ingredients - you won't believe it! It is a blend of MANY greens, herbs and etc. I use it and their Rainbow Superfood daily and I think it is delicious. It is sold at Whole Foods and other natural food/health stores, as well as through Amazon (best prices!) and Vitacost.

I mix both with pineapple juice and 1/2 scoop of strawberry whey protein powder and I use it for my pre-workout shake every AM. It get me through an hour of stretching daily and with 1 hour of weights 3xweek.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I found this to be a very interesting article that sheds some light on the IRS scandal. It was too long to copy and paste. I hope you all read this
> 
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/05/irs-tea-party-scandal-congress-nonprofit-obama


It actually started much earlier than that. It started in like 1959 when some words were changed in their instructions. The word exclusively was changed to primarily which made it less clear where the IRS was to draw the line. When an organization had to exclusively do certain things to get tax exempt status, they had to now just primarily do these things. It gave these tax exempt organizations a whole lot more room to do what they wanted. Then when citizens united came into being it got much worse. The IRS started getting a tremendous amount of apps for tax exempt status. 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/14/lets-back-up-how-is-the-irs-supposed-to-scrutinize-501c4s-anyway/

The IRS should, in theory, draw a distinction between political groups and social welfare groups. That is, the group has to be primarily engaged in promoting in some way the common good and general welfare of the community.
That can include anything from a corporation set up to renovate a stadium to an animal-rights groups to an organization lobbying for abortion restrictions. These groups can even participate in some political actions.* But they shouldnt be PRIMARILY engaged in partisan politics or electioneering. (Again, thats the theory, though some larger 501(c)(4) groups like Priorities USA and Crossroads GPS seem to be extremely political.)


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

See the pretty bridge.

http://jalopnik.com/minneapolis-bridge-lit-up-like-rainbow-after-marriage-e-506568192

I believe Michelle Bachman said she would leave Minnesota if same sex marriage ever passed. Is she gone yet? Just please don't let her come to Iowa.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> See the pretty bridge.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/minneapolis-bridge-lit-up-like-rainbow-after-marriage-e-506568192
> 
> I believe Michelle Bachman said she would leave Minnesota if same sex marriage ever passed. Is she gone yet? Just please don't let her come to Iowa.


I do not think that will happen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> See the pretty bridge.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/minneapolis-bridge-lit-up-like-rainbow-after-marriage-e-506568192
> 
> I believe Michelle Bachman said she would leave Minnesota if same sex marriage ever passed. Is she gone yet? Just please don't let her come to Iowa.


We can only hope, Norma. That picture was awesome!
Gotta love Minnesotans!
As far as Bachmann goes, I hope she doesn't move to Iowa even though she claimed it as her home state while running for POTUS. I can see that backfired on her!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful picture of the bridge. Thanks, Norma!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Minnesota, you have much to celebrate. Bravo!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

NJG said:


> See the pretty bridge.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/minneapolis-bridge-lit-up-like-rainbow-after-marriage-e-506568192
> 
> I believe Michelle Bachman said she would leave Minnesota if same sex marriage ever passed. Is she gone yet? Just please don't let her come to Iowa.


What a way to celebrate! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice lighting!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I wish I could have been there to see it.
Did anyone see the President a few minutes ago commenting on the IRS controversy?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes I did and also listened to some of the questioning of Eric Holder. The republicans were down right nasty as usual. At one point some idiot was asking a question and Mr Holder started to answer it and the idiot interrupted and pretty much asked the same question again. Mr Holder said if you would just let me answer the question and there was an exchange with a few other people too and then Mr Holder said something about how he always tried to be respectful but that they were not being respectful to him. I am so glad he got to say that. They show him no respect. They are condescending when they talk to him and just down right nasty. They ask questions, but they don't really want an answer. They just want to make him feel as unimportant as they can and they want to sit there and preach at him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I did and also listened to some of the questioning of Eric Holder. The republicans were down right nasty as usual. At one point some idiot was asking a question and Mr Holder started to answer it and the idiot interrupted and pretty much asked the same question again. Mr Holder said if you would just let me answer the question and there was an exchange with a few other people too and then Mr Holder said something about how he always tried to be respectful but that they were not being respectful to him. I am so glad he got to say that. They show him no respect. They are condescending when they talk to him and just down right nasty. They ask questions, but they don't really want an answer. They just want to make him feel as unimportant as they can and they want to sit there and preach at him.


He slapped down Issa pretty good. Issa was condemning him in a rather loud voice.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He slapped down Issa pretty good. Issa was condemning him in a rather loud voice.


Good, sorry I missed that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Good, sorry I missed that.


Lawrence O'Donnell showed it on his show. We may have seen the same thing. It will be back on tonight.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

i am off the gg's posts for at least a short while. I exhausted myself today. 
Did any of you see my new subject about the very dated PBS series Shoulder to Shoulder? It was aired in June of 76 and is about the British suffragette movement in the early 20th century. I am trying very hard to find a copy of it. I have tried the PBS archives to no avail, and also had a librarian do a search for it. I would knit someone a blanket for it. I have knitted two full size blankets and sworn I would never do it again, but......


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He slapped down Issa pretty good. Issa was condemning him in a rather loud voice.


i wonder which group accomplishes less, us with the GG's or the dems with the repubs Congress?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> i am off the gg's posts for at least a short while. I exhausted myself today.
> Did any of you see my new subject about the very dated PBS series Shoulder to Shoulder? It was aired in June of 76 and is about the British suffragette movement in the early 20th century. I am trying very hard to find a copy of it. I have tried the PBS archives to no avail, and also had a librarian do a search for it. I would knit someone a blanket for it. I have knitted two full size blankets and sworn I would never do it again, but......


I've heard of it but not seen it. There may be a couple places locally I could check for you tomorrow.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I've heard of it but not seen it. There may be a couple places locally I could check for you tomorrow.


I bet you want a rug!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I bet you want a rug!


How did you guess? Am I that obvious? :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, SS has found a new home. 3 cheers for her!!
and 3 cheers for us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have a nice rest peacegoddess and clear your head. You did work very hard today.
We will look forward to seeing you again soon. 
I will check up here where I live and see if I can find Shoulder to Shoulder for you. I won't need a blanket, though.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> I'm glad you brought that up. Anyone who has a ragweed allergy should not drink chamomile tea - I found that out the hard way. Just because it is OTC, doesn't mean it is safe, especially if you use RXs. Your pharmacist is the best person to check with to make sure that there are no contraindications with any RXs that you take.
> 
> Speaking of herbs, does anyone use a product called Green Vibrance mfd by Vibrant Health? Google them to see the list of ingredients - you won't believe it! It is a blend of MANY greens, herbs and etc. I use it and their Rainbow Superfood daily and I think it is delicious. It is sold at Whole Foods and other natural food/health stores, as well as through Amazon (best prices!) and Vitacost.
> 
> I mix both with pineapple juice and 1/2 scoop of strawberry whey protein powder and I use it for my pre-workout shake every AM. It get me through an hour of stretching daily and with 1 hour of weights 3xweek.


wow, Medusa, thanks for this. I have a cup of Chamomile tea every night and do take some meds. I will talk to my doc about this. I haven't had any side effects yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder too.



peacegoddess said:


> i wonder which group accomplishes less, us with the GG's or the dems with the repubs Congress?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How did you guess? Am I that obvious? :-D


Nah, I have just gotten to know you.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, SS has found a new home. 3 cheers for her!!
> and 3 cheers for us!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: It was only a matter of time.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not think that will happen.


I wonder how her words will taste when she has to eat them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I wonder how her words will taste when she has to eat them.


She held a press conference in regards to the IRS and Obamacare demanding more investigation into the matter and to repeal Obamacare for the 39th time. She is a blithering idiot when it comes to doing anything.
She was a tax lawyer for the IRS. Maybe we should investigate her?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

The article below can be found at

http:www.truth-out.org 

Coming Corporate Control of Medicine Will Throw Patients Under the Bus


I am such a ludite that I cannot get the web address to come up so it can be instantly accessed. But the article is worth the trouble.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If you use http in front of the address, I think it links


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Now I see said the lucite. Thanks


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She held a press conference in regards to the IRS and Obamacare demanding more investigation into the matter and to repeal Obamacare for the 39th time. She is a blithering idiot when it comes to doing anything.
> She was a tax lawyer for the IRS. Maybe we should investigate her?


I like your new shoes!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I went to an interesting (read scary) site today. It is called Conservative Truth.org The things I read there were in some instances verbatim what is written by some of the gg's on the Obama and pearl sites.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I like your new shoes!!!


Thanks, GW!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think we just may get a thunderstorm tonight. the temp has dropped 10 dg in the last 15 min. 
I LOVE thunderstorms.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I went to an interesting (read scary) site today. It is called Conservative Truth.org The things I read there were in some instances verbatim what is written by some of the gg's on the Obama and pearl sites.


Are you surprised? I always get a preview of the evening's entertainment on KP when I tune in to Fox Radio. The far right wouldn't have much to say without Sean and/or Rodger on hand to work their lips.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I went to an interesting (read scary) site today. It is called Conservative Truth.org The things I read there were in some instances verbatim what is written by some of the gg's on the Obama and pearl sites.


That's their example of neutral news media


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you surprised? I always get a preview of the evening's entertainment on KP when I tune in to Fox Radio. The far right wouldn't have much to say without Sean and/or Rodger on hand to work their lips.


I am surprised (why I do not know) at the word for word plagiarism. It is so mindless and i thought they had more integrity. Now I am laughing at myself for being so naive. One of them kept on mentioning the Federalist Papers as a reason for ultra conservatism and this page had the same lines. As if their side is the only readers of the Federalist Papers.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think we just may get a thunderstorm tonight. the temp has dropped 10 dg in the last 15 min.
> I LOVE thunderstorms.


Put your fancy shoes on and do a thunder dance!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am surprised (why I do not know) at the word for word plagiarism. It is so mindless and i thought they had more integrity. Now I am laughing at myself for being so naive. One of them kept on mentioning the Federalist Papers as a reason for ultra conservatism and this page had the same lines. As if their side is the only readers of the Federalist Papers.


I doubt that many of them really know the history of our country or what the founding fathers as they call them really believed in. All they have is the regurgitated version that is put out there for their consumption. Don't want to overtax the brain it might overheat. They are totally consumed with roasting Obama and I think their fixation is going to eventually be their downfall.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I doubt that many of them really know the history of our country or what the founding fathers as they call them really believed in. All they have is the regurgitated version that is put out there for their consumption. Don't want to overtax the brain it might overheat. They are totally consumed with roasting Obama and I think their fixation is going to eventually be their downfall.


Do you mean the Party leaders or the little people? In my opinion the GOP Big Boys have already realized that Obama is here to stay--Hillary's their target now. It's the goobers who don't seem to get it--they're still frothing at the mouth at the thought of That Man occupying the White House for another three years.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do you mean the Party leaders or the little people? In my opinion the GOP Big Boys have already realized that Obama is here to stay--Hillary's their target now. It's the goobers who don't seem to get it--they're still frothing at the mouth at the thought of That Man occupying the White House for another three years.


I do mean the little people. The big boys are just whipping the rank and file into a frenzy. I still wonder how people can be so blind but I guess when you play to the worst in people sadly it seems to be very effective.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It just goes to show ya, it's always something!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think we just may get a thunderstorm tonight. the temp has dropped 10 dg in the last 15 min.
> I LOVE thunderstorms.


Is that Roseanne Rosannadanna?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am very uneasy with John Boehner. He has his sheriff star on and wants to put someone in jail. I think this is going to get dragged on and on and on.
One question. Is it just me or does Mitch McConnell look like a puppet when he talks?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It just goes to show ya, it's always something!


Love it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is that Roseanne Rosannadanna?


Yes it is! One of my all time favorite comediennes. Gilda


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Put your fancy shoes on and do a thunder dance!


lol peacegoddess. I'm afraid I'd break an ankle in those shoes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am very uneasy with John Boehner. He has his sheriff star on and wants to put someone in jail. I think this is going to get dragged on and on and on.
> One question. Is it just me or does Mitch McConnell look like a puppet when he talks?


Kind of like Howdy Doody but not as cute. Rand Paul wants Obama's head on a platter. He's another putz.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You are so lucky getting a thunder storm. Nothing like a good storm to cheer me up. Hope we get some too. Maybe I should do my happy dance and see what happens.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I do mean the little people. The big boys are just whipping the rank and file into a frenzy. I still wonder how people can be so blind but I guess when you play to the worst in people sadly it seems to be very effective.


I think it may backfire--badly. The GOP has allowed its followers to become so frantic about Obama and Obama alone that in three years any other Democratic President--even Hillary--may not seem like such a terrible thing to them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are so lucky getting a thunder storm. Nothing like a good storm to cheer me up. Hope we get some too. Maybe I should do my happy dance and see what happens.


The temp is dropping rapidly and the wind is picking up. It's just to the west of us. Nothing looks too exciting on the radar.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Madame Hillary


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think it may backfire--badly. The GOP has allowed its followers to become so frantic about Obama and Obama alone that in three years any other Democratic President--even Hillary--may not seem like such a terrible thing to them.


I think you are right, Susan. It looks like their only prospect for 2016 is Marco Rubio. That's not much.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What's up with that?


Oh, we will get rain, but not the storm I was hoping for.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I was just on the Home Page and among the people online our names are in black. I wonder what that means.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What's up with that?


Early money is like yeast. Emily's list was created many years ago to assist democratic (I think just deems) women wirh money to run for office. Am I saying something you all know already? If so, sorry.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was just on the Home Page and among the people online our names are in black. I wonder what that means.


Where on the home page- I can't find it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Same old same old.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Where on the home page- I can't find it?


Hi Medusa! When you get to the Home Page, scroll down and you will see a huge list of who is on line. Cheeky, Susan and I are in black ink.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think you are right, Susan. It looks like their only prospect for 2016 is Marco Rubio. That's not much.


He will not get the young Hispanic vote because he is too conservative on the immigration issue. At least with progressive Hispanics who are really pushing for very sensible reform. He would most likely get the conservative anti Castro Hispanics, and possibly older less progressive hispanics, but I would not feel too spooked yet.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think you are right, Susan. It looks like their only prospect for 2016 is Marco Rubio. That's not much.


Hmm, so you think Jeb Bush is a no-go? I can tell he's waffling.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Medusa! When you get to the Home Page, scroll down and you will see a huge list of who is on line. Cheeky, Susan and I are in black ink.


About 5 minutes ago everyone was in same color.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Early money is like yeast. Emily's list was created many years ago to assist democratic (I think just deems) women wirh money to run for office. Am I saying something you all know already? If so, sorry.


Sorry, I shouldn't have put "what's up with that" on there. I got this from Emily's list and it's their "early" endorsement for Hillary.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, so you think Jeb Bush is a no-go? I can tell he's waffling.


Mommy does not want him to run.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky, that is too funny!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> About 5 minutes ago everyone was in same color.


Everyone is in blue but I found this at the very end:
"moderators are marked bold, (guest users aren't counted)"


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ladies did you see my Hillary cartoon post. Earlier you were talking about the GOP trying to trash Hillary. I think the cartoon may be pretty accurately showing what the right will try to do. Just as outrageous as going after Obama.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cheeky, that is too funny!!


The Hillary cartoon?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Mommy does not want him to run.


I can't stand mother Bush. I hated her after I saw her sitting in the football stadium with the people in New Orleans who were being "housed" there after Katrina. Her comment to these people who had nothing left but the clothes on their back was, "My aren't we living large." I wanted to smack her in the face. She is about as low as one can get.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Actually it would be funny to draw up a list of all the potential accusations that we can expect to be flung at Hillary then, in three years, see how accurately we were. Benghazi and Whitewater top my list, the IRS not as I don't see how even the GOP can hang that one on her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The Hillary cartoon?


Yes! LOL


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> He will not get the young Hispanic vote because he is too conservative on the immigration issue. At least with progressive Hispanics who are really pushing for very sensible reform. He would most likely get the conservative anti Castro Hispanics, and possibly older less progressive hispanics, but I would not feel too spooked yet.


Why would Hispanics even vote for Rubio after the report that was put out by the Heritage Foundation saying Hispanics weren't intelligent enough to assimilate into the U.S. population. Talk about alienating the people you say you are trying to court.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Everyone is in blue but I found this at the very end:
> "moderators are marked bold, (guest users aren't counted)"


Really? alcameron, BrattyPatty,CheekyBlighter and susanmos2000 are in black on my screen. Wierd!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why would Hispanics even vote for Rubio after the report that was put out by the Heritage Foundation saying Hispanics weren't intelligent enough to assimilate into the U.S. population. Talk about alienating the people you say you are trying to court.


He lives in Florida now, but did you know that he grew up in Las Vegas?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really? alcameron, BrattyPatty,CheekyBlighter and susanmos2000 are in black on my screen. Wierd!


On my screen just cheeky is in bold.
Have a good few hours, ladies. I'm securing my spot in front of the TV for the Warriors game. It'll probably be the last game because I have just a modicum of hope for a win.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't have put "what's up with that" on there. I got this from Emily's list and it's their "early" endorsement for Hillary.


Silly of me to think anyone here did not know.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> On my screen just cheeky is in bold.
> Have a good few hours, ladies. I'm securing my spot in front of the TV for the Warriors game. It'll probably be the last game because I have just a modicum of hope for a win.


Go Warriors!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why would Hispanics even vote for Rubio after the report that was put out by the Heritage Foundation saying Hispanics weren't intelligent enough to assimilate into the U.S. population. Talk about alienating the people you say you are trying to court.


Because, unfortunately, some people vote ethnicity, gender, etc.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> On my screen just cheeky is in bold.
> Have a good few hours, ladies. I'm securing my spot in front of the TV for the Warriors game. It'll probably be the last game because I have just a modicum of hope for a win.


Enjoy! Things seem pretty dead around here--for once the righties seem to be at a loss for words. Let's hope it lasts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is an interesting link on Rubio

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/13/marco-rubio-finances_n_2678744.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Because, unfortunately, some people vote ethnicity, gender, etc.


Given the twisted logic of the GOP, they probably figured the Hispanics wouldn't be able to read it and become offended!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Because, unfortunately, some people vote ethnicity, gender, etc.


I wouldn't vote for any GOP candidate if I were Hispanic. Their report says what they think about Hispanics and I would be PO'd if I were Rubio. The RNC Hispanic recruitment head left the party a couple days ago over this citing GOP intolerance.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Given the twisted logic of the GOP, they probably figured the Hispanics wouldn't be able to read it and become offended!


Well they sure have the Bible thumpers fooled don't they.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Enjoy! Things seem pretty dead around here--for once the righties seem to be at a loss for words. Let's hope it lasts.


It's probably just the calm before the storm. I'm sure they will find something to get their britches in a bundle about soon enough. They are like sharks in a feeding frenzy. :twisted:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It's probably just the calm before the storm. I'm sure they will find something to get their britches in a bundle about soon enough. They are like sharks in a feeding frenzy. :twisted:


It already has. :evil:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What about Julian Castro, the Democratic mayor of San Antonio?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wouldn't vote for any GOP candidate if I were Hispanic. Their report says what they think about Hispanics and I would be PO'd if I were Rubio. The RNC Hispanic recruitment head left the party a couple days ago over this citing GOP intolerance.


I wouldn't be surprised to see more leaving. A lot of these elected congressman and women and senators want to work on legislation and get past all of the BS going on in Washington.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It already has. :evil:


What's up?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Well they sure have the Bible thumpers fooled don't they.


Well, of course...folks who can get through The Pet Goat have the skills to tackle almost any GOP publication!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually it would be funny to draw up a list of all the potential accusations that we can expect to be flung at Hillary then, in three years, see how accurately we were. Benghazi and Whitewater top my list, the IRS not as I don't see how even the GOP can hang that one on her.


i think one thing they will use is "She is not woman enough to keep, walk away, or what ever her man. yesterday whats her name sitting in the pasture picture kept saying Hillary was not feminist enough....big freaking laugh. Then i bet dollars to donuts, someone will say she had loose sexual morals in college, maybe even try to find a lesbian lover at some point. Call her a modern day carpetbagger for running for senate in New York. Taxes will be an issue, what ever she chooses to do next will be grist for the mill. Have I hit some highlights?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It's probably just the calm before the storm. I'm sure they will find something to get their britches in a bundle about soon enough. They are like sharks in a feeding frenzy. :twisted:


Yes, but so far the GOP hasn't given the lemmings their marching orders. Even Fox Radio didn't have much to say this afternoon--the failure of the Benghazi thing appears to have stunned a lot of people.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> lol peacegoddess. I'm afraid I'd break an ankle in those shoes.


And throw your back and pelvis out of wack.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What about Julian Castro, the Democratic mayor of San Antonio?


I think he needs to run for governor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What's up?


Some people refuse to believe that the emails cleared the WH of any interference of talking points on Benghazi.
I am so sick of Benghazi. Is it their agenda to drive us all nuts with Benghazi? Sheesh!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> i think one thing they will use is "She is not woman enough to keep, walk away, or what ever her man. yesterday whats her name sitting in the pasture picture kept saying Hillary was not feminist enough....big freaking laugh. Then i bet dollars to donuts, someone will say she had loose sexual morals in college, maybe even try to find a lesbian lover at some point. Call her a modern day carpetbagger for running for senate in New York. Taxes will be an issue, what ever she chooses to do next will be grist for the mill. Have I hit some highlights?


You are probably correct on all of these. I love how they just keep grinding out their crap. The GOP never lets facts get in their way. Even Chaney came out of his cave and was carrying on about Benghazi. I had to laugh, this is the guy who sent thousands of our people off to fight and die for nothing while turning a hefty profit for himself over in the Middle East. There is a special place for people like him. I think Osam will be greeting him one day and they will be cell mates.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies I am going to take a break here. I'll be back in a little while. My lap top needs a cooling down


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Ciao!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Some people refuse to believe that the emails cleared the WH of any interference of talking points on Benghazi.
> I am so sick of Benghazi. Is it their agenda to drive us all nuts with Benghazi? Sheesh!


I just found out today that the responsibility of protecting and embassy is the responsibility of the host country not our troops. Our troops are responsible to protect all documents in an embassy and if necessary remove them. So much for what the right knows and me for that matter. Also, 20 of the people at the embassy were CIA, including the 2 seals. Only 10 were embassy staff including Stevens. Stevens knew what he was walking into that day and he decided to go anyway. Of course the right don't deal in facts just trash and inuendo. They keep saying how awful it is that people died and it is but they sure feel no heartache for people killed in other tragedies. I love how they say they aren't racists. They aren't kidding anybody but themselves. Benghazi is so over. They are a desperate bunch looking for anything to hang on to.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Some people refuse to believe that the emails cleared the WH of any interference of talking points on Benghazi.
> I am so sick of Benghazi. Is it their agenda to drive us all nuts with Benghazi? Sheesh!


Probably--it's considered torture to subject prisoners to loud blatting music for extended periods of time, and the Benghazi calliope is a million more times grating. Obviously they've been coached by the Guantanamo experts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to take a break too. See you later.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I just found out today that the responsibility of protecting and embassy is the responsibility of the host country not our troops. Our troops are responsible to protect all documents in an embassy and if necessary remove them. So much for what the right knows and me for that matter. Also, 20 of the people at the embassy were CIA, including the 2 seals. Only 10 were embassy staff including Stevens. Stevens knew what he was walking into that day and he decided to go anyway. Of course the right don't deal in facts just trash and inuendo. They keep saying how awful it is that people died and it is but they sure feel no heartache for people killed in other tragedies. I love how they say they aren't racists. They aren't kidding anybody but themselves. Benghazi is so over. They are a desperate bunch looking for anything to hang on to.


Yes, and there's this as well...

Rather than wait for the second cable, however, Army Gen. Carter Ham, then-commander of the U.S. Africa Command, called Stevens and asked if the embassy needed a special security team, the officials said. Stevens told Ham it did not, the government officials said.

During a meeting several weeks later, Ham again asked Stevens if he wanted additional military security and again Stevens said no, the officials told McClatchy. (UPI.com)

Unbelievable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The GOP is so dim that they think a Cuban candidate will bring them the Hispanic vote. Don't ya love it?



BrattyPatty said:


> I think you are right, Susan. It looks like their only prospect for 2016 is Marco Rubio. That's not much.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No online names in black on Homepage as of 9:00 PM Pacific time.



BrattyPatty said:


> I was just on the Home Page and among the people online our names are in black. I wonder what that means.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Barbara is saying no go out loud.



susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, so you think Jeb Bush is a no-go? I can tell he's waffling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The 'moderators in bold etc' is always there.



medusa said:


> Everyone is in blue but I found this at the very end:
> "moderators are marked bold, (guest users aren't counted)"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The GOP to too dumb to 'court' any minority voters. They think they're easily fooled. Most insulting.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why would Hispanics even vote for Rubio after the report that was put out by the Heritage Foundation saying Hispanics weren't intelligent enough to assimilate into the U.S. population. Talk about alienating the people you say you are trying to court.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OOOOOOOO good.



BrattyPatty said:


> Here is an interesting link on Rubio
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/13/marco-rubio-finances_n_2678744.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is quiet on the right front here tonight. Maybe they'll just get some sleep and dream of revenge. Or maybe they'll bore themselves on Denim & Pears and bust out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They can be quite creative making up rumors. But I think Hillary could eat them for lunch. She may be too smart to get involved. Wait and work for Chelsea for President? Not sure if she's old enough, but they can just forge a new birth certificate. (Hey righties, it's a JOKE. Don't try to use this. Make up your own rumors.)



peacegoddess said:


> i think one thing they will use is "She is not woman enough to keep, walk away, or what ever her man. yesterday whats her name sitting in the pasture picture kept saying Hillary was not feminist enough....big freaking laugh. Then i bet dollars to donuts, someone will say she had loose sexual morals in college, maybe even try to find a lesbian lover at some point. Call her a modern day carpetbagger for running for senate in New York. Taxes will be an issue, what ever she chooses to do next will be grist for the mill. Have I hit some highlights?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, they are left with trying to drive us all nuts. They got nuttin else.



BrattyPatty said:


> Some people refuse to believe that the emails cleared the WH of any interference of talking points on Benghazi.
> I am so sick of Benghazi. Is it their agenda to drive us all nuts with Benghazi? Sheesh!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Cheeky for the information. Learning something new today.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I just found out today that the responsibility of protecting and embassy is the responsibility of the host country not our troops. Our troops are responsible to protect all documents in an embassy and if necessary remove them. So much for what the right knows and me for that matter. Also, 20 of the people at the embassy were CIA, including the 2 seals. Only 10 were embassy staff including Stevens. Stevens knew what he was walking into that day and he decided to go anyway. Of course the right don't deal in facts just trash and inuendo. They keep saying how awful it is that people died and it is but they sure feel no heartache for people killed in other tragedies. I love how they say they aren't racists. They aren't kidding anybody but themselves. Benghazi is so over. They are a desperate bunch looking for anything to hang on to.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Very interesting." Arte Johnson



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and there's this as well...
> 
> Rather than wait for the second cable, however, Army Gen. Carter Ham, then-commander of the U.S. Africa Command, called Stevens and asked if the embassy needed a special security team, the officials said. Stevens told Ham it did not, the government officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's just me talking to myself. I think I'll go read a book. Ciao!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's just me talking to myself. I think I'll go read a book. Ciao!


I'm here dame! I like what you posted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I loved your postings. Just sent you PM. Looks like you're special.



BrattyPatty said:


> I'm here dame! I like what you posted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> They can be quite creative making up rumors. But I think Hillary could eat them for lunch. She may be too smart to get involved. Wait and work for Chelsea for President? Not sure if she's old enough, but they can just forge a new birth certificate. (Hey righties, it's a JOKE. Don't try to use this. Make up your own rumors.)


Or they adopted Monica Lewinski to be their sex therapist?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or Lorena Bobbitt as Attorney General?



BrattyPatty said:


> Or they adopted Monica Lewinski to be their sex therapist?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> in. All they have is the regurgitated version that is put out there for their consumption. Don't want to overtax the brain it might overheat. .


This is what drives me nuts!!! Some of my conservative friends merely spout something they hear without doing any fact checking. Death panels, Obama wanting the US to be socialistic, Obama's birth certificate are just examples. I just stare at them now - as though they are crazy - well, maybe they are!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> This is what drives me nuts!!! Some of my conservative friends merely spout something they hear without doing any fact checking. Death panels, Obama wanting the US to be socialistic, Obama's birth certificate are just examples. I just stare at them now - as though they are crazy - well, maybe they are!


I do not have conservative friends only conservative relatives...and I avoid them like the plague. Last time i saw my youngest brother, who has 7 children, was when little shrub was running for a second term. They had just finished a winter on foodstamps (as his work is seasonal) and were complaining about how hard it was to make ends meet etc, and then told me they were voting for little shrub. I asked them to tell me how they were better off economically those past 4 years and they could not list one thing that bush had done that had a positive impact on their lives and family. So silly me I asked them why vote for Bush? Because he is against abortion and they do not want all the (not my words here) wet backs coming and taking the jobs etc. Well I got my tush out of their house real fast and I do not visit them anymore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not have conservative friends only conservative relatives...and I avoid them like the plague. Last time i saw my youngest brother, who has 7 children, was when little shrub was running for a second term. They had just finished a winter on foodstamps (as his work is seasonal) and were complaining about how hard it was to make ends meet etc, and then told me they were voting for little shrub. I asked them to tell me how they were better off economically those past 4 years and they could not list one thing that bush had done that had a positive impact on their lives and family. So silly me I asked them why vote for Bush? Because he is against abortion and they do not want all the (not my words here) wet backs coming and taking the jobs etc. Well I got my tush out of their house real fast and I do not visit them anymore.


Thats your brother, and I feel so bad that you let such a thing as politic stand in the way of family. Hope you two can make amends. Life is to short and family is all that we really have, when life turns sour.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats your brother, and I feel so bad that you let such a thing as politic stand in the way of family. Hope you two can make amends. Life is to short and family is all that we really have, when life turns sour.


My friends are my family.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> My friends are my family.


Mine, too. :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not have conservative friends only conservative relatives...and I avoid them like the plague. Last time i saw my youngest brother, who has 7 children, was when little shrub was running for a second term. They had just finished a winter on foodstamps (as his work is seasonal) and were complaining about how hard it was to make ends meet etc, and then told me they were voting for little shrub. I asked them to tell me how they were better off economically those past 4 years and they could not list one thing that bush had done that had a positive impact on their lives and family. So silly me I asked them why vote for Bush? Because he is against abortion and they do not want all the (not my words here) wet backs coming and taking the jobs etc. Well I got my tush out of their house real fast and I do not visit them anymore.


I have heard the immigrant issue as well.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

IRS Fallout: The Real Scandal Is Secret Money Influencing US Elections
Ari Berman on May 14, 2013 - 12:24 PM ET

Just a few paragraphs from the Nation magazine on the IRS investigation.

The IRS is under siege for investigating conservative political groups applying for tax-exempt status. But the real problem wasnt that the IRS was too aggressive. It was that the agency focused on the wrong peoplenone of those groups were big spenders on political advertising; most were local Tea Party organizations with shoestring budgets, writes The New York Timesand wasnt aggressive enough. The outrage that Washington should be talking aboutwhat my colleague Chris Hayes calls the scandal behind the scandalis how the Citizens United decision has unleashed a flood of secret spending in US elections that the IRS and other regulatory agencies in Washington, like the Federal Election Commission, have been unwilling or unable to stem.

501c4 social welfare groups like Karl Roves Crossroads GPS, the Koch brothers Americans for Prosperity and Grover Norquists Americans for Tax Reformwhich dont have to disclose their donorsspent more than $250 million during the last election. Of outside spending reported to the FEC, 31 percent was secret spending, coming from organizations that are not required to disclose the original sources of their funds, writes Demos. Further analysis shows that dark money groups accounted for 58 percent of funds spent by outside groups on presidential television ads [$328 million in total].

Read more: http://www.thenation.com/blog/174320/irs-fallout-real-scandal-secret-money-influencing-us-elections#ixzz2TZIffFCk


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can't stand mother Bush. I hated her after I saw her sitting in the football stadium with the people in New Orleans who were being "housed" there after Katrina. Her comment to these people who had nothing left but the clothes on their back was, "My aren't we living large." I wanted to smack her in the face. She is about as low as one can get.


I did not know she said that. That is disgusting.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

NJG said:


> I did not know she said that. That is disgusting.


Neither did I, but why am I not surprised?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Barbara is saying no go out loud.


Barbara can see the writing on the wall. She knows the country will not tolerate another Bush and she doesn't want her baby or the Bush name to have that defeat on their name.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can't stand mother Bush. I hated her after I saw her sitting in the football stadium with the people in New Orleans who were being "housed" there after Katrina. Her comment to these people who had nothing left but the clothes on their back was, "My aren't we living large." I wanted to smack her in the face. She is about as low as one can get.


So many asinine comments made during that time. I actually think Barbara Bush topped herself with this little gem:

"What I'm hearing which is sort of scary is that they all want to stay in Texas. Everybody is so overwhelmed by the hospitality. And so many of the people in the arena here, you know, were underprivileged anyway so this (chuckle)  this is working very well for them." Former First Lady Barbara Bush, on the hurricane evacuees at the Astrodome in Houston, Sept. 5, 2005

But the grand prize goes to Rep. Richard Baker-- "We finally cleaned up public housing in New Orleans. We couldn't do it, but God did."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

When Congress wrote laws for the IRS and used the word exclusively it should have been left that way. If the IRS had left it that way instead of changing it to primarily, the majority of the 501c4 groups would not have tax free status. They changed it in 1959 so think of all the taxes not paid in that time that should have been or some of the groups that would not exist because they couldn't get tax free status.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Off topic but since the Byron Nelson golf tournament is going on in Dallas this weekend, a lot of my tenants have left for the day! It's going to be a nice Friday afternoon! Hope the rest of you also have a great day!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Darrell Issa the car thief and crook. He is the richest man in congress. Do you suppose all that money was gotten legally?

http://crooksandliars.com/susie-madrak/rep-darell-issa-american-role-model-c

http://mediamatters.org/research/2011/01/11/report-media-ignore-rep-issas-alleged-criminal/174997

http://mediamatters.org/research/2011/01/11/report-media-ignore-rep-issas-alleged-criminal/174997

http://www.npr.org/2012/04/16/150739985/house-investigator-issa-has-faced-allegations-as-well


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes, they are left with trying to drive us all nuts. They got nuttin else.


Another CIA Debacle: The Real Benghazi Scandal
Friday, 17 May 2013 09:38
By Melvin A Goodman, CounterPunch | Op-Ed

http://www.truth-out.org

When congressional Republicans complete manipulating the Benghazi tragedy, it will be time for the virtually silent Senate intelligence committee to take up three major issues that have been largely ignored. The committee must investigate the fact that the U.S. presence in Benghazi was an intelligence platform and only nominally a consulate; the politicization by the White House and State Department of CIA analysis of the events in Benghazi; and the Obama administrations politicization of the CIAs Office of the Inspector General (OIG), which has virtually destroyed the office and deprived congressional intelligence committees of their most important oversight tool.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

We must add Patrick Stewart to the servers at our banquet. Below is a description of his political beliefs. I think of him as the older woman's sex symbol

His politics are rooted in his belief in fairness and equality.[11] He considers himself a socialist and is a member of the Labour Party.[68][69][23] He stated, "My father was a very strong trade unionist and those fundamental issues of Labour were ingrained into me."[68] He has been critical of the Iraq War and recent UK government legislation in the area of civil liberties, in particular, its plans to extend detention without charge to 42 days. He signed an open letter of objection to this proposal in March 2008.[70] Stewart identifies himself as a feminist.[71] Additionally, he has publicly advocated the right to assisted suicide.[72]


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> Mine, too. :thumbup:


And mine. :-D


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> We must add Patrick Stewart to the servers at our banquet. Below is a description of his political beliefs. I think of him as the older woman's sex symbol
> 
> His politics are rooted in his belief in fairness and equality.[11] He considers himself a socialist and is a member of the Labour Party.[68][69][23] He stated, "My father was a very strong trade unionist and those fundamental issues of Labour were ingrained into me."[68] He has been critical of the Iraq War and recent UK government legislation in the area of civil liberties, in particular, its plans to extend detention without charge to 42 days. He signed an open letter of objection to this proposal in March 2008.[70] Stewart identifies himself as a feminist.[71] Additionally, he has publicly advocated the right to assisted suicide.[72]


Oh my goodness, huge tie between him and Richard Gere. I watched Star Trek just to hear him talk!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

He is a very good actor! I will send him an invite!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The Captain will be here!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is a very good actor! I will send him an invite!


Make it so, Patty! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I just created a new topic: Tar Sands

It is a copy of an op ed by Congresswoman Anna Eschoo of California. Very factual.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I did search 'tar sands' but can't find it.



peacegoddess said:


> I just created a new topic: Tar Sands
> 
> It is a copy of an op ed by Congresswoman Anna Eschoo of California. Very factual.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is a link to what I found. Very interesting. When this pipe line leaks, as you can be certain it will, tar sands is the hardest oil to clean up as no one really knows how to clean it up. Ask the people in Ohio and Arkansas that live near leaks.

http://www.mercurynews.com/opinion/ci_23258287/anna-g-eshoo-keystone-xl-pipeline-wont-live


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> I did search 'tar sands' but can't find it.


Page 2 of newest topics about 3/4 down the page


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.truth-out.org/news/item/16446-the-wrong-men-how-the-dhs-failed-to-prevent-terrorism

This is an interesting article about the use of the Department of Homeland Security's resources years prior to the Boston bombing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. I'm willing to admit that you have to make a judgment, and sometimes you're wrong with tragic results.

BUT just for once, I'd like to see the person who made the wrong decision admit it.....maybe even devote the rest of their career to making sure it doesn't happen again.



peacegoddess said:


> http://www.truth-out.org/news/item/16446-the-wrong-men-how-the-dhs-failed-to-prevent-terrorism
> 
> This is an interesting article about the use of the Department of Homeland Security's resources years prior to the Boston bombing.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> OK. I'm willing to admit that you have to make a judgment, and sometimes you're wrong with tragic results.
> 
> BUT just for once, I'd like to see the person who made the wrong decision admit it.....maybe even devote the rest of their career to making sure it doesn't happen again.


Not only admitting one's mistakes, but really examining why certain things are investigated and others not. Why are citizens exercising free speech and assembly rights targeted by Dept of Homeland Security? Are we entering into a 21st century McCarthyite era? Environmentalists, anti drone folks, pro choice doctors, and occupy folks are the new commie pinkos....The IRS thing with the Tea Party is nothing compared with what DHS and the fibies are conducting against these groups. I do not think that even the small groups of the Tea Party (after all they are exercising the same rights as the occupy folks) are necessarily worthy of the time and attention the IRS scandal is reaping. If the IRS wants to investigate inappropriate use of tax exempt groups, then they should be looking at how the Koch brothers and others are using funds to influence elections like in Wisconsin. i actually think this Tea Party tempest is a smoke screen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I agree peacegoddess. Walker was sleeping with the Koch Brothers (not physically, of course!)


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree peacegoddess. Walker was sleeping with the Koch Brothers (not physically, of course!)


And Wisconsin got screwed. They have gone into Indiana and Ohio too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> And Wisconsin got screwed. They have gone into Indiana and Ohio too.


thats funny, as he was voted in twice and from what and whom I talk with, we were fed up with what was happening to our state. So like you all have said about Obama, we voted him in to bad if you don't like it. He won they lost who cares.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> And Wisconsin got screwed. They have gone into Indiana and Ohio too.


Yes, they did. I was so hoping for him to be recalled. The Koch's
have a refinery or 2 here in MN.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, they did. I was so hoping for him to be recalled. The Koch's
> have a refinery or 2 here in MN.


And now the Koch's want to buy The Los Angeles Times so they have one more way to tell their lies.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> And now the Koch's want to buy The Los Angeles Times so they have one more way to tell their lies.


Big money does have its influence. i signed petition against the possible purchase.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Big money does have its influence. i signed petition against the possible purchase.


I did too. Hope it works.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> I did too. Hope it works.


It is disheartening to know that so many people can be influenced by huge amounts of money funneled into elections and controlling the editorial view of news. There is actually shared complaints with the right, but the common ground is seldom or never found because of interference by outsiders and refusal to lay aside certain private issues. Or the manipulation of social issues beyond common sense. Scare tactics, appeal to ignorance, fanning flames of prejudice....so effective in controlling a populace.

I am sounding morbid time to go and read a murder mystery..and escape reality.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thats funny, as he was voted in twice and from what and whom I talk with, we were fed up with what was happening to our state. So like you all have said about Obama, we voted him in to bad if you don't like it. He won they lost who cares.


Oh probably the unions that were busted up care.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am out for the night. I have a busy day tomorrow.
Sweet dreams all!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh probably the unions that were busted up care.


Maybe if the unions had not brought in people from other states, people would have listen. Plus if you notice the only protest were at the state capital. We have been know to potest in other places in the state if we find it, is not what we the people want.

One election and a recall. Millions spent for what nadda nothing. Could have been use to help the poor one would think.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Maybe if the unions had not brought in people from other states, people would have listen. Plus if you notice the only protest were at the state capital. We have been know to potest in other places in the state if we find it, is not what we the people want.
> 
> One election and a recall. Millions spent for what nadda nothing. Could have been use to help the poor one would think.


Tell the Koch brothers to spend their money to help the poor.

FROM THE WASHINGTON POST
Influence Industry: In Wisconsin recall effort, the side with most money won big
By Dan Eggen,June 06, 2012

View Photo Gallery - : Gov. Scott Walker survives Wisconsin recall after more than a year of political
If the Wisconsin recall battle was a test of the power of political spending, the big money won big.

Republican Gov. Scott Walker, who survived an effort by the states Democrats to unseat him in a special election on Tuesday, outspent his opponent by more than 7 to 1 and easily overcame massive get-out-the-vote efforts by Democrats. The recall contest ranks as the most expensive race in Wisconsin history, with the candidates and interest groups spending more than $63 million combined.

Walker was bolstered by wealthy out-of-state donors who gave as much as $500,000 each under state rules that allow incumbents to ignore contribution limits in a recall election. He raised $30.5 million, while his Democratic challenger, Milwaukee Mayor Tom Barrett, raised $3.9 million, according to data compiled by the Wisconsin Democracy Campaign.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to respectfully ask yarnlady to please review her comments before sending. I find this most difficult to understand. Thank you.



theyarnlady said:


> Maybe if the unions had not brought in people from other states, people would have listen. Plus if you notice the only protest were at the state capital. We have been know to potest in other places in the state if we find it, is not what we the people want.
> 
> One election and a recall. Millions spent for what nadda nothing. Could have been use to help the poor one would think.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops.Irrelevant post.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> . We have been know to potest in other places in the state if we find it, is not what we the people want.
> 
> One election and a recall. Millions spent for what nadda nothing. Could have been use to help the poor one would think.


I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to say here. Would you please clarify? I'm not sure who "we" are and what recall to which you are referring. Thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

There was a brief interlude yesterday on the so-called political topics (including one that originally was apolitical) when everyone said their say in a polite and reasonable way. All too soon, these topics reverted to using name-calling and insults. That really is unacceptable. 

Ive decided that every time one of you indulges in name-calling and insults, Ill hit that old Report Issue option and let Admin know what I think. Of course, this will probably get me kicked off KP for bothering Admin too often, but thats not important. I am sure all of you can be just as articulate without the negativity as you think you are with it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I have Jeremy Scahill's Dirty Wars on reserve at the library. Does anyone here want to join me in reading it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> There was a brief interlude yesterday on the so-called political topics (including one that originally was apolitical) when everyone said their say in a polite and reasonable way. All too soon, these topics reverted to using name-calling and insults. That really is unacceptable.
> 
> Ive decided that every time one of you indulges in name-calling and insults, Ill hit that old Report Issue option and let Admin know what I think. Of course, this will probably get me kicked off KP for bothering Admin too often, but thats not important. I am sure all of you can be just as articulate without the negativity as you think you are with it.


Can you get kicked off for bothering us too often? I am tired of you telling everyone what we should and shouldn't do.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I have Jeremy Scahill's Dirty Wars on reserve at the library. Does anyone here want to join me in reading it?


Not familiar with it, but I'll look it up.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Not familiar with it, but I'll look it up.


Brand new.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

E for effort


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> And Wisconsin got screwed. They have gone into Indiana and Ohio too.


Koch brothers have a refinery just south of the Twin Cities metro too. Now they want to take over the newspapers too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I have Jeremy Scahill's Dirty Wars on reserve at the library. Does anyone here want to join me in reading it?


Not familiar with the author. What is the book about?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Can you get kicked off for bothering us too often? I am tired of you telling everyone what we should and shouldn't do.


Is that some sort of threat? Maybe I've been telling you all something about what you would ideally like to do. Maybe I've just been participating in this topic according to its rules. You are free to do as you like.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love the cartoon, Cheeky. So true!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> There was a brief interlude yesterday on the so-called political topics (including one that originally was apolitical) when everyone said their say in a polite and reasonable way. All too soon, these topics reverted to using name-calling and insults. That really is unacceptable.
> 
> Ive decided that every time one of you indulges in name-calling and insults, Ill hit that old Report Issue option and let Admin know what I think. Of course, this will probably get me kicked off KP for bothering Admin too often, but thats not important. I am sure all of you can be just as articulate without the negativity as you think you are with it.


Well, by all means start reporting. If you get kicked off no big deal. Maybe you should stop telling people how to behave and telling people what to do.
I have been on the receiving end of your filthy PM's, so no big loss if you go.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I have always liked you Seattle, but you are not my Mother and I will not allow you to tell me what to do. Last time I checked this is a land of free speech. Usually when someone doesn't like what is being said, they just leave, they don't try to make everyone else go away.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> E for effort


LOVE it!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Headline from Democracy Now



Federal Judge Blocks Arkansas Anti-Abortion Law

A federal judge has temporarily blocked a recent Arkansas law banning abortion at 12 weeks of pregnancy. The ban was scheduled to take effect in August. But on Friday, Judge Susan Webber Wright issued a preliminary injunction pending a final ruling on its legality


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Headline from Democracy Now
> 
> Federal Judge Blocks Arkansas Anti-Abortion Law
> 
> A federal judge has temporarily blocked a recent Arkansas law banning abortion at 12 weeks of pregnancy. The ban was scheduled to take effect in August. But on Friday, Judge Susan Webber Wright issued a preliminary injunction pending a final ruling on its legality


I have to say that I am rather surprised (happily) at this news.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I have to say that I am rather surprised (happily) at this news.


So am I! 
Wow, that tornado in OK was huge! So much devastation.
Why is everything happening to our kids? Those poor parents who don't know whether their child is coming home alive or not.
My heart goes out to all of them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So am I!
> Wow, that tornado in OK was huge! So much devastation.
> Why is everything happening to our kids? Those poor parents who don't know whether their child is coming home alive or not.
> My heart goes out to all of them.


I know, I heard it on the radio driving home, and survivors were actually sobbing into the mike. So terrible--people pity Californians for having to deal with earthquakes from time to time, but to me tornadoes seem far far worse.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know, I heard it on the radio driving home, and survivors were actually sobbing into the mike. So terrible--people pity Californians for having to deal with earthquakes from time to time, but to me tornadoes seem far far worse.


What amazed me was that they only had 8 minutes to try and take cover. This thing was 2 miles wide according to Anderson Cooper.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What amazed me was that they only had 8 minutes to try and take cover. This thing was 2 miles wide according to Anderson Cooper.


So nice and welcoming over here. I've always tried to stay above the fray, but insults and personal attacks brought out the nasty in me!
Topic shift
Has anyone read any novels by Louise Erdrich? I've read several and just started her latest. She writes about the Native Americans in the upper Midwest. Her stories are wonderful, and her written language is beautiful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So nice and welcoming over here. I've always tried to stay above the fray, but insults and personal attacks brought out the nasty in me!
> Topic shift
> Has anyone read any novels by Louise Erdrich? I've read several and just started her latest. She writes about the Native Americans in the upper Midwest. Her stories are wonderful, and her written language is beautiful.


I would love to read her novels. I'll check them out. The Native American history in Minnesota is very captivating reading. I think we have rain forcasted for the next few days, so a good book may be just the ticket! Thanks for recommending her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So nice and welcoming over here. I've always tried to stay above the fray, but insults and personal attacks brought out the nasty in me!
> Topic shift
> Has anyone read any novels by Louise Erdrich? I've read several and just started her latest. She writes about the Native Americans in the upper Midwest. Her stories are wonderful, and her written language is beautiful.


Yes, I have Andrea. I have been to her bookstore in Mpls. too. She is a wonderful writer.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I have Andrea. I have been to her bookstore in Mpls. too. She is a wonderful writer.


I just started The Round House. I had a request for it at the library and I was never notified that I was next on the list. Last week when I was at the library I walked to the shelf and there it was. 
Marie leaves tomorrow. I'll miss her!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I have Andrea. I have been to her bookstore in Mpls. too. She is a wonderful writer.


She has her own bookstore? Maybe Katie and I can drive down and check it out. I like to read books by Minnesota authors.
Love John Sanford for his crime mystery books and Vince Flynn for his thrillers. John Sanford I believe is from St Paul, and Vinve Flynn from Mpls. He is an ex navy seal.
I'll have to look for more. Sanfords books keeps the characters in Minneapolis, St Paul and Sometimes in Wisconsin. I can't put his books down.
But this woman's books I really want to read. If you can remember, Cheeky, could you let me kno where her shop is?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am off to bed. Good nite ladies.
I will see you in the morning


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

The only Minnesota author I'm familiar with is Maud Hart Lovelace. She's best known for her children's and YA books, but I know she wrote quite a number for adults as well. It's been on my To Do list to track them all down--she was a fantastic writer with a real love for her native state.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The only Minnesota author I'm familiar with is Maud Hart Lovelace. She's best known for her children's and YA books, but I know she wrote quite a number for adults as well. It's been on my To Do list to track them all down--she was a fantastic writer with a real love for her native state.


As soon as I read this I remembered the Betsy-Tacey (not sure of spelling) books I read as a child. I haven't thought of those books in ages! I didn't even know she wrote adult novels. I'll look her up.
Mysteries by PJ Tracy also take place in the upper Midwest. The authors are a mother-daughter team. I've read 4 or 5 by them. Don't know if there are any more. Monkey Wrench, Snowblind are two titles, I think. There's another mystery writer whose name escapes me. Have to think.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

William Kent Krueger's mysteries are all set in Minnesota, too I think. Found his website.

http://www.williamkentkrueger.com/books.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:



> As soon as I read this I remembered the Betsy-Tacey (not sure of spelling) books I read as a child. I haven't thought of those books in ages! I didn't even know she wrote adult novels. I'll look her up.
> Mysteries by PJ Tracy also take place in the upper Midwest. The authors are a mother-daughter team. I've read 4 or 5 by them. Don't know if there are any more. Monkey Wrench, Snowblind are two titles, I think. There's another mystery writer whose name escapes me. Have to think.


I'll have check out the PJ Tracy series--pretty remarkable that a mother and daughter are able to work so well together, but I guess they have similar styles. Lovelace also co-wrote books with her husband (although the Betsy-Tacy series was all her own work, I believe). I'd really like to know the process of producing a book as a team--does one write until he or she gets stuck, then pass it over to the other person?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, by all means start reporting. If you get kicked off no big deal. Maybe you should stop telling people how to behave and telling people what to do.
> I have been on the receiving end of your filthy PM's, so no big loss if you go.


In going through my PMs, I was reminded that we had a pretty good exchange back in the days of the Progresssive Women's Forum and its offshoots. Something has changed about you since then and I think it's unfortunate. What happened to the BrattyPatty of a few months ago?

I gave you an extremely harsh brush-off in bad language via PM, I apoligize here in public.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Received my yarn from Peace Fleece. Beautiful subtle colors and re;atively unprocessed so still has that subtle sheep wool aroma.

Check out their small company online at www.peacefleece.com


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> I have always liked you Seattle, but you are not my Mother and I will not allow you to tell me what to do. Last time I checked this is a land of free speech. Usually when someone doesn't like what is being said, they just leave, they don't try to make everyone else go away.


When the political discussions concentrate on reasonable discussion of current events, they great. I'd rather not give them up.

Of course, I'm not your mother. I'm a contemporary who is making a general criticism about the fact these great topics get off track and turn into bashing contests. What's the point in doing that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> When the political discussions concentrate on reasonable discussion of current events, they great. I'd rather not give them up.
> 
> Of course, I'm not your mother. I'm a contemporary who is making a general criticism about the fact these great topics get off track and turn into bashing contests. What's the point in doing that?


If someone calls you stupid more than once, how do you respond?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> If someone calls you stupid more than once, how do you respond?


Do your best to ignore that stuff. None of us is perfect, but at least we can try not to take the bait when we get insults in response to what we have to say about the issues we care about. My criticism is directed just as much to myself as to eveyone else.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems there are a couple of new folks in Smoking & Obamacare. And they apparently went to the same nasty manners school as some of the others.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Seems there are a couple of new folks in Smoking & Obamacare. And they apparently went to the same nasty manners school as some of the others.


Yes, I've seen them. Two more elephants to contend with *sigh*


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I've seen them. Two more elephants to contend with *sigh*


One is quite new.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> One is quite new.


I wouldn't be a bit surprised to learn they are not new but retreads. One of them has returned from a long suspension, and the other sounds familiar, too. Or is it that they all have the same faulty logic backed by their brand of Christianity?
Have to leave. See you all later.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> William Kent Krueger's mysteries are all set in Minnesota, too I think. Found his website.
> 
> http://www.williamkentkrueger.com/books.html


I will have to check him out! I used to volunteer at the library and so many books came through. A man raved about these books.

I'm signing out. Goodnite ladies


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I am up before the chickens. Wanted to say good morning and let you know I may be here only in passing today as I have a runner rug I really want to finish. 

Have a wonder filled day!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm up early too. Glad your project is getting done.



peacegoddess said:


> I am up before the chickens. Wanted to say good morning and let you know I may be here only in passing today as I have a runner rug I really want to finish.
> 
> Have a wonder filled day!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm up early too. Glad your project is getting done.


Yes, you're fortunate. I have the unhappy task today of ripping out about six inches of afghan. The pattern called for two different colors of yarn and, as I didn't want to buy more, I decided to make it with just one color. Big mistake--it looks terrible and even though I hate frogging I'll hate it more if I don't start over with the yarn the pattern recommended.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, you're fortunate. I have the unhappy task today of ripping out about six inches of afghan. The pattern called for two different colors of yarn and, as I didn't want to buy more, I decided to make it with just one color. Big mistake--it looks terrible and even though I hate frogging I'll hate it more if I don't start over with the yarn the pattern recommended.


Been there and done that and usually glad I did the frogging.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Been there and done that and usually glad I did the frogging.


I know--might let it go if it was a quick project, but an afghan will take months for me to complete. No way I can stand having to look at my bad choice of color for so long a time.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, you're fortunate. I have the unhappy task today of ripping out about six inches of afghan. The pattern called for two different colors of yarn and, as I didn't want to buy more, I decided to make it with just one color. Big mistake--it looks terrible and even though I hate frogging I'll hate it more if I don't start over with the yarn the pattern recommended.


Oh, no - I'm sorry - that is so irritating. I can't tell you how many times I had to rip back to correct a mistake when I was learning to knit a sock. Dreadful!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I wouldn't be a bit surprised to learn they are not new but retreads. One of them has returned from a long suspension, and the other sounds familiar, too. Or is it that they all have the same faulty logic backed by their brand of Christianity?
> Have to leave. See you all later.


So we think that the one who knits presents and gifts is a retread?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We know it.She used to be Cherf before she was banned from KP. Very obvious by her military posts.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We know it.She used to be Cherf before she was banned from KP. Very obvious by her military posts.


Oh, okay. I wasn't here for Cherf but I think you guys mentioned her once before. Wow - back in full fury!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oh, okay. I wasn't here for Cherf but I think you guys mentioned her once before. Wow - back in full fury!!


I received a very detailed PM from someone who also belongs to Ravelry. She sent me a copy of a post over there by Cherf regarding Peacegoddess and myself. Pretty nasty stuff. Looks like this lady who sent the PM and her group are trying to get them banned from Ravelry. Nice huh?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I received a very detailed PM from someone who also belongs to Ravelry. She sent me a copy of a post over there by Cherf regarding Peacegoddess and myself. Pretty nasty stuff. Looks like this lady who sent the PM and her group are trying to get them banned from Ravelry. Nice huh?


I know the group in Ravelry of which you speak and I saw the post about you two. I'm banned from posting in that group --lol! At least we now know.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I know the group in Ravelry of which you speak and I saw the post about you two. I'm banned from posting in that group --lol! At least we now know.


I received it, and it was off the wall, starting with something about health care in Japan, made a reference to Okinawa (and had mistaken the post that I made about a very recent rape mentioning a past incident) continued with the demand of cheeky and me to leave the country to the point of nausea. Does anyone know who the person is who posted the PM to us? I just kind of blew it off as a non issue because I do not post over there.

Is knitpresents a criminal attorney? Referring to his/her questions to me (and being so impatient about brief answers that I could take hours to answer) Maybe GWP your husband could answer whether the military has jurisdiction in Boston bomber case. I think not, but not sure.

It is a new day and I am ready to enjoy it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have to pity them. I can't imagine being filled with all of that hate and spread nothing but hate every one of their waking hours. It just sickens me that they pray out of the same mouth they barf their hate from.
Have a great day peace, I'm cleaning out some closets today.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I received it, and it was off the wall, starting with something about health care in Japan, made a reference to Okinawa (and had mistaken the post that I made about a very recent rape mentioning a past incident) continued with the demand of cheeky and me to leave the country to the point of nausea. Does anyone know who the person is who posted the PM to us? I just kind of blew it off as a non issue because I do not post over there.
> 
> Is knitpresents a criminal attorney? Referring to his/her questions to me (and being so impatient about brief answers that I could take hours to answer) Maybe GWP your husband could answer whether the military has jurisdiction in Boston bomber case. I think not, but not sure.
> 
> It is a new day and I am ready to enjoy it.


PM'd you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have to pity them. I can't imagine being filled with all of that hate and spread nothing but hate every one of their waking hours. It just sickens me that they pray out of the same mouth they barf their hate from.
> Have a great day peace, I'm cleaning out some closets today.


Too bad I am not close in proximity to you, because I am really good at cleaning out closets etc!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We know it.She used to be Cherf before she was banned from KP. Very obvious by her military posts.


If Cherf is back on KP, we'd all better get under cover. She can't tolerate anything outside of her own little world, and will make remarks here that are as hateful as possible.

Yes, I know most of you don't like me or anything I say, but I am teeny, tiny potatoes compared to Cherf.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> If Cherf is back on KP, we'd all better get under cover. She can't tolerate anything outside of her own little world, and will make remarks here that are as hateful as possible.
> 
> Yes, I know most of you don't like me or anything I say, but I am teeny, tiny potatoes compared to Cherf.


She and her husband are both very threatening individuals and own guns--and proud of it. Those of us who were around remember them well.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> She and her husband are both very threatening individuals and own guns--and proud of it. Those of us who were around remember them well.


Isn't the proper term bully?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Isn't the proper term bully?


Worse


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> She and her husband are both very threatening individuals and own guns--and proud of it. Those of us who were around remember them well.


At least they can't actually shoot any of us via internet, but we'd still better watch our backs.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> She and her husband are both very threatening individuals and own guns--and proud of it. Those of us who were around remember them well.


I remember them quite well.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Worse


Have they threatened people with harm? My friend is worried someone like them will find out where I live....I tell her no to worry.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Boy, I do not know who she is, but you all must be terrified of her. I have not read any of her posts on this thread or on any of the threads I am on. But that is okay. If she has your undies in a twist, she must be a wonderful patriot.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Boy, I do not know who she is, but you all must be terrified of her. I have not read any of her posts on this thread or on any of the threads I am on. But that is okay. If she has your undies in a twist, she must be a wonderful patriot.


Not in a twist, just interested.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Boy, I do not know who she is, but you all must be terrified of her. I have not read any of her posts on this thread or on any of the threads I am on. But that is okay. If she has your undies in a twist, she must be a wonderful patriot.


Those of us who are familiar with Cherf don't have our knickers in a twist. We have turned up our radar to be on alert for what she and her husband post here and how negative their affect will be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Boy, I do not know who she is, but you all must be terrified of her. I have not read any of her posts on this thread or on any of the threads I am on. But that is okay. If she has your undies in a twist, she must be a wonderful patriot.


RAID!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Boy, I do not know who she is, but you all must be terrified of her. I have not read any of her posts on this thread or on any of the threads I am on. But that is okay. If she has your undies in a twist, she must be a wonderful patriot.


Either that or a complete lunatic and I am banking on the second answer.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> RAID!!


panty?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> panty?


Not yours, certainly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not yours, certainly.


Its off2knit who is always talking about sex and panties. Not Me :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Its off2knit who is always talking about sex and panties. Not Me :-D


That's true, reminds me of that dreadful rape scenario she discussed a few weeks back. Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I could burn it out of my brain cells.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's true, reminds me of that dreadful rape scenario she discussed a few weeks back. Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I could burn it out of my brain cells.


A festering thought!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Bratty,

Do you know my new avatar?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She looks very familiar, but the name doesn't come to mind.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

She left her senate seat in January...Olympia Snowe. I am going to request her book at the library.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

All the republicans that have their undies in a bunch because Lois Lerner took the 5th are just showing how stupid they are. They are not in a court of law. Any lawyer worth anything would advise the same thing. If Isa had acted even a little bit human instead of like a bully and not accused her of a crime, since he had no proof, she probably wouldn't taken the 5th and she would have answered his stupid questions. So are they really that stupid or just trying to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> All the republicans that have their undies in a bunch because Lois Lerner took the 5th are just showing how stupid they are. They are not in a court of law. Any lawyer worth anything would advise the same thing. If Isa had acted even a little bit human instead of like a bully and not accused her of a crime, since he had no proof, she probably wouldn't taken the 5th and she would have answered his stupid questions. So are they really that stupid or just trying to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks?


Why, the latter of course. Since there's a possibility of this going to criminal court she has every right to keep silent. After watching the conservatives alter those Benghazi emails to suit themselves there's no doubt in my mind that they would have twisted all of Lerner's statements into pretzels.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> All the republicans that have their undies in a bunch because Lois Lerner took the 5th are just showing how stupid they are. They are not in a court of law. Any lawyer worth anything would advise the same thing. If Isa had acted even a little bit human instead of like a bully and not accused her of a crime, since he had no proof, she probably wouldn't taken the 5th and she would have answered his stupid questions. So are they really that stupid or just trying to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks?


Both maybe?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> All the republicans that have their undies in a bunch because Lois Lerner took the 5th are just showing how stupid they are. They are not in a court of law. Any lawyer worth anything would advise the same thing. If Isa had acted even a little bit human instead of like a bully and not accused her of a crime, since he had no proof, she probably wouldn't taken the 5th and she would have answered his stupid questions. So are they really that stupid or just trying to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks?


I will go for the throwing something at the wall stuff. The man is ridiculous.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> All the republicans that have their undies in a bunch because Lois Lerner took the 5th are just showing how stupid they are. They are not in a court of law. Any lawyer worth anything would advise the same thing. If Isa had acted even a little bit human instead of like a bully and not accused her of a crime, since he had no proof, she probably wouldn't taken the 5th and she would have answered his stupid questions. So are they really that stupid or just trying to throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks?


When a Republican takes the 5th they think it's clever, as many of them have, when someone on the left does it they are hiding something. Yes and they are no longer the GOP just OP and pretty soon that will be gone too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> When a Republican takes the 5th they think it's clever, as many of them have, when someone on the left does it they are hiding something. Yes and they are no longer the GOP just OP and pretty soon that will be gone too.


Obstructionist Party? Old Paininthearses?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That's the trouble with Issa, Norma. He thinks he's God. The exchange with Eric Holder was disgusting, but I am glad Holder stood his ground.
The man is a useless thug. I wonder how much his circus is costing the taxpayers?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obstructionist Party? Old Paininthearses?


Old Poops, in my opinion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Old Poops, in my opinion.


Another good one, Susan!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like Olympia Snow to me, a wise woman. Am I right? Hillary paid me a visit in my dreams so she's joined me.



peacegoddess said:


> Bratty,
> 
> Do you know my new avatar?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another good one, Susan!


Thanks. Have to give the righties their due--their antics these days seem to be inspiring all of us to new levels of creativity.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> She left her senate seat in January...Olympia Snowe. I am going to request her book at the library.


I caught just a minute of her on Bill Maher last week. She expressed her total frustration with Congress and the total lack of any compromise. Her book should be interesting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Overslept this a.m. I'll be at my knitting session and the clinic today. See you later.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have a good one, Andrea!



alcameron said:


> Overslept this a.m. I'll be at my knitting session and the clinic today. See you later.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone may have posted this before, but it's an interesting piece by Chris Hedges in which he tells how he believes corporations have wielded their power to control our country--our legislators, economy, and ecosystem.

http://billmoyers.com/2013/05/20/rise-up-or-die/


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Looks like Olympia Snow to me, a wise woman. Am I right? Hillary paid me a visit in my dreams so she's joined me.


Yes you got it. I hear Bella Abzug is joining us too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why, the latter of course. Since there's a possibility of this going to criminal court she has every right to keep silent. After watching the conservatives alter those Benghazi emails to suit themselves there's no doubt in my mind that they would have twisted all of Lerner's statements into pretzels.


If I was Lerner, I'd have taken the 5th, too. I wonder if she's the one the IRS leadership has chosen to throw under the bus.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Someone may have posted this before, but it's an interesting piece by Chris Hedges in which he tells how he believes corporations have wielded their power to control our country--our legislators, economy, and ecosystem.
> 
> http://billmoyers.com/2013/05/20/rise-up-or-die/


I love Chris hedges.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another good one, Susan!


All good ones for OP ladies!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks. Have to give the righties their due--their antics these days seem to be inspiring all of us to new levels of creativity.


They do bring to mind a barrel of monkeys, don't they.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Someone may have posted this before, but it's an interesting piece by Chris Hedges in which he tells how he believes corporations have wielded their power to control our country--our legislators, economy, and ecosystem.
> 
> http://billmoyers.com/2013/05/20/rise-up-or-die/


Good article, thanks for posting!!! Several valid points.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> She and her husband are both very threatening individuals and own guns--and proud of it. Those of us who were around remember them well.


She has a spouse that posts also? Wow, that has to be fun household.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> She has a spouse that posts also? Wow, that has to be fun household.


Are we discussing knitpresentsgifts? How arrogant is this particular person?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi GW! Are you watching President Obama's speech?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This has got to be one of his better speeches.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Are we discussing knitpresentsgifts? How arrogant is this particular person?


Sorry - didn't make myself clear but yes, I was. On a scale of 1 - 10, about a 20.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi GW! Are you watching President Obama's speech?


I caught parts of it. We have a TV in our office lobby and when tenants weren't walking through, I could hear it. Good speech - I 'll look up the rest later.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Sorry - didn't make myself clear but yes, I was. On a scale of 1 - 10, about a 20.


The majority of the posts from kpg sound male in tone....to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yep, they sure do! Her husband used to get on and post. Especially when it came to being the only patriot on the site, and about all things military.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting read

http://www.thenation.com/article/174476/letter-nation-young-radical?rel=emailNation#


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I tried to read it, peace, but I couldn't get to the article. Will try again later.
BTW off2knit thinks we are stalking her and the new guy. I swear sometimes if the woman had half a brain she'd take it out and play with it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Interesting read
> 
> http://www.thenation.com/article/174476/letter-nation-young-radical?rel=emailNation#


Read it and have to agree--almost reluctantly, because what Sunkara is proposing is a lot more complicated than the American solution of looking from left to right and right to left to solve our problems. Guess the young man is telling folks to look up for a change--is that anatomically possible for us? So hard to picture any other system--kind of like trying to imagine a life form based on helium instead of carbon.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yep, they sure do! Her husband used to get on and post. Especially when it came to being the only patriot on the site, and about all things military.


I know it sounds sexist, but what's a man doing spending his days talking to a bunch of women? I agree that TM (Tin Man) sounds like a guy, but what he's doing here I can't imagine. The righties have voiced the suspicion that some folks only come here for the politics and can't knit a stitch, but in TMs case I can almost believe it. If he crafts I'd sure like to see the finished projects. A cross stitched picture of a battleship? An interlac sweater with an oil derrick on the front?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know it sounds sexist, but what's a man doing spending his days talking to a bunch of women? I agree that TM (Tin Man) sounds like a guy, but what he's doing here I can't imagine. The righties have voiced the suspicion that some folks only come here for the politics and can't knit a stitch, but in TMs case I can almost believe it. If he crafts I'd sure like to see the finished projects. A cross stitched picture of a battleship? An interlac sweater with an oil derrick on the front?


Someone who likes being in control....all the time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I read the article, peacegoddess, and it really provides food for thought. He has a very unique outlook on things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know it sounds sexist, but what's a man doing spending his days talking to a bunch of women? I agree that TM (Tin Man) sounds like a guy, but what he's doing here I can't imagine. The righties have voiced the suspicion that some folks only come here for the politics and can't knit a stitch, but in TMs case I can almost believe it. If he crafts I'd sure like to see the finished projects. A cross stitched picture of a battleship? An interlac sweater with an oil derrick on the front?


Crafted with Red Heart Camoflauge yarn?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Crafted with Red Heart Camoflauge yarn?


No doubt, haha. :-D Add a few knitted gun cozies, and he could have his own booth at the NRA Convention.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know it sounds sexist, but what's a man doing spending his days talking to a bunch of women? I agree that TM (Tin Man) sounds like a guy, but what he's doing here I can't imagine. The righties have voiced the suspicion that some folks only come here for the politics and can't knit a stitch, but in TMs case I can almost believe it. If he crafts I'd sure like to see the finished projects. A cross stitched picture of a battleship? An interlac sweater with an oil derrick on the front?


I don't really care what they think. Maybe I knit - may be I don't. I like being with all you ladies.

If he is a man - he is weird!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Crafted with Red Heart Camoflauge yarn?


is there such a yarn? yuck


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt, haha. :-D Add a few knitted gun cozies, and he could have his own booth at the NRA Convention.


Sickly funny!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

When have i or any of us ever cried "I am hurt, or I am insulted, ...? Never! Bonf..what ever her name is and a few others are waaaay too sensitive and need to get some ovaries and woman up!

Why do we excuse their complaints as if they were violets that wither in the light of direct sun?

i will be less accessible in the next 5 days as I am with children and then at my own place without computer etc. So keep up the good lines of info and peace.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> is there such a yarn? yuck


Unfortunately, yes. Apparently, it is so popular, that other brands have jumped on the bandwagon. Now the have "girl's camo", a blend of pinks, purples, etc. The boys have a choice of the following camo colors: military, hunting, and a blend of blues. There may be more but off the top of my head, that's all I can think of.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, all. I'm drinking caffeine to try to get rid of a massive headache. I may have to take a pill. I have to read several pages to catch up, but I think I'll wait awhile. Don't want a worse headache!
Have a good day, ladies.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I posted this on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls" yeterday, and meant to post this here as well, but didn't get that far. I'm sure I've said this before, but after I scroll through what seems like miles of quotes this is how I feel. I hope all of you understand I'm trying to suggest something positive and constructive. I've already been bashed for this on "FF Wearing Denin and Pearls"...

"I think it's far easier to reference the post, where it is and go on from there with one's own remarks. I can say "Jane Doe, this is my response to your post about chicken noodle soup on page 57." Anyone who needs to read the post in question can easily do that. Maybe it's just my old brain not working too well, but when I scroll through some of the really long posts, I forget what I wanted to say in the first place. I don't think that helps maintain a good discussion. Try my idea out. You might find you like it. I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but you didn't need to quote my post as part of what you wanted to say to me. I remember what I posted. I'm just suggesting something I think would benefit all of us."


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, all. I'm drinking caffeine to try to get rid of a massive headache. I may have to take a pill. I have to read several pages to catch up, but I think I'll wait awhile. Don't want a worse headache!
> Have a good day, ladies.


Hope you feel better! Headaches are no fun,


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I posted this on "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls" yeterday, and meant to post this here as well, but didn't get that far. I'm sure I've said this before, but after I scroll through what seems like miles of quotes this is how I feel. I hope all of you understand I'm trying to suggest something positive and constructive. I've already been bashed for this on "FF Wearing Denin and Pearls"...
> 
> "I think it's far easier to reference the post, where it is and go on from there with one's own remarks. I can say "Jane Doe, this is my response to your post about chicken noodle soup on page 57." Anyone who needs to read the post in question can easily do that. Maybe it's just my old brain not working too well, but when I scroll through some of the really long posts, I forget what I wanted to say in the first place. I don't think that helps maintain a good discussion. Try my idea out. You might find you like it. I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but you didn't need to quote my post as part of what you wanted to say to me. I remember what I posted. I'm just suggesting something I think would benefit all of us."


Good idea - I will try it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, all. I'm drinking caffeine to try to get rid of a massive headache. I may have to take a pill. I have to read several pages to catch up, but I think I'll wait awhile. Don't want a worse headache!
> Have a good day, ladies.


Hello Andrea! I am doing the same right now. Woke up with a headache and the coffee seems to be working.
See you in a little while!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> When have i or any of us ever cried "I am hurt, or I am insulted, ...? Never! Bonf..what ever her name is and a few others are waaaay too sensitive and need to get some ovaries and woman up!
> 
> Why do we excuse their complaints as if they were violets that wither in the light of direct sun?
> 
> i will be less accessible in the next 5 days as I am with children and then at my own place without computer etc. So keep up the good lines of info and peace.


We'll miss you, but duty does call. Have fun with the kids and enjoythe weekend.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SS I wonder if we could just put the person's name and topic.
Like this

SS re: idea for quotes. Does that do it?

Maybe if the quote is short we could still use the quote reply button.

I agree that it gets to be a mess


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> SS I wonder if we could just put the person's name and topic.
> Like this
> SS re: idea for quotes. Does that do it?
> Maybe if the quote is short we could still use the quote reply button.
> I agree that it gets to be a mess


Sure, we can do as you suggest. Susan, if I remember rightly, suggested quoting the long replies and deleting the parts that aren't pertinent to one's response to that quote. I'm just being selfish. I like to read the discussion, not get lost in the quotes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SS re: continuing quote discussion
I just recommended what I did because people seemed to think it was too much work to do what you suggested. I'll definitely try to do something to make the reply easier to follow.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SS re: continuing quote discussion
I thought you young whippersnappers had better memories than I?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> SS re: continuing quote discussion
> I just recommended what I did because people seemed to think it was too much work to do what you suggested. I'll definitely try to do something to make the reply easier to follow.


Yes, the real point is to make replies easier to follow, and I don't think anyone should have to work too hard to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, the real point is to make replies easier to follow, and I don't think anyone should have to work too hard to do that. :thumbup:


Life is too short as it is!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> SS re: continuing quote discussion
> I thought you young whippersnappers had better memories than I?


Well, I'm pushing 64, and out of coffee which I forgot to go buy yesterday so I think I can claim potential poor memory.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I suppose the discussion about the Boy Scouts voting to include openly gay members is just warming up. I don't see why this would be a problem. Cub Scouts probably play that old game of "I'll show you mine if you show me yours" which kids have been doing forever, sometimes boys only, sometimes girls only and sometimes boys and girls. Teens may develop crushes but I assume they'll progress at the same speed that their contemporaries are going at. At campouts and camps, there are adults there to watch out for the kids, and I imagine sexual activity is on their list of things to nip in the bud. I can't imagine an openly gay 8 year old, and think a 15 year old openly gay teen will probably behave just like whatever group he's in does. The real issue about teens and sex is that they seem to start "going all the way" earlier and earlier. I think all teens should slow down and enjoy the journey to making love.

It's going to be really interesting when the Boy Scouts get to the point of considering having openly gay troup leaders and other adults in positions of authority over Boy Scouts in any of their activities. Since we already know that gays don't "recruit" that shouldn't be a problem. If people are worried about pedophilia, it's my understanding that this is an equal opportunity issue. There are heterosexual and homosexual pedophiles and we have to watch out for them, especially by letting our children know they can tell us if someone is abusing them, no matter what an abuser says or does.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> It's going to be really interesting when the Boy Scouts get to the point of considering having openly gay troup leaders and other adults in positions of authority over Boy Scouts in any of their activities. .


I agree - that is why I hope they decide to wait a good period of time before broaching this issue. Let's get the public used to the new change first.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I agree - that is why I hope they decide to wait a good period of time before broaching this issue. Let's get the public used to the new change first.


I agree. I think it's vital to the continued existence of the Boy Scouts to take things slowly. Some people have been hit hard by the decision concerning openly gay Scouts, are going to pull their boys out of scouts, and need some time to see that it really is OK to include openly gay Scouts. I said this already somewhere, and may be repeating myself, but I find it hard to inagine an openly gay 8 year old and teens already need a lot of watching to keep them from rushing into things, including sex, that they're not ready for.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> It's going to be really interesting when the Boy Scouts get to the point of considering having openly gay troup leaders and other adults in positions of authority over Boy Scouts in any of their activities.


I wonder about this too, and for the life of me I couldn't figure out why I wasn't entirely comfortable with the idea for a while. It's not like I believe being gay is an "abomination" (to quote the conservatives) or will spread from one boy to the next like a virus.

Seems to be this: I don't think the Scoutmaster's personal life is any of the troop's business. Period. I'd be really uncomfortable with a leader who regaled the boys with tales of his swinging single's life, discussed his marital problems, or in any way talked about adult matters with children. The subject of sexual orientation should never come up, just like a lot of things. The Scout master is there to show the boys how to tie knots and build campfires, and I can't see whether he's straight or gay has anything to do with that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Susan, I agree. A straight Scout master could just as easily act inappropriatly as a gay one. As I said here or elsewhere, I think the problem is that some people believe more gays are pedophiles than straight people are when this is absolutely not true.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I agree. I think it's vital to the continued existence of the Boy Scouts to take things slowly.


Yes, I think over time people will realize that occasionally having a gay scout turn up really doesn't make much difference. And you're correct in that there are probably just not that many of them. The Scouts may lose some sponsors and members over the issue, but if they'd upheld that ban they would have lost a whole lot more--among them, the Mormon Church. I was kind of surprised that such a conservative opposed the ban, but good for them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Susan, I agree. A straight Scout master could just as easily act inappropriatly as a gay one. As I said here or elsewhere, I think the problem is that some people believe more gays are pedophiles than straight people are when this is absolutely not true.


I know, but somehow they never seem to believe it. You'd think that they'd notice that sexual scandals now rocking the military are almost exclusively heterosexuals. If they're so concerned about ethics and morality, why don't they put their energies toward dealing with that one? The widespread sexual abuse of military women seems a lot more serious to me than the possibility of a few gay Scouts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is a little celebration picture.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a little celebration picture.


SWEEETTT!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a little celebration picture.


Very appropriate and congratulations to the Boy Scouts for entering the 21st century.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a little celebration picture.


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know, but somehow they never seem to believe it. You'd think that they'd notice that sexual scandals now rocking the military are almost exclusively heterosexuals. If they're so concerned about ethics and morality, why don't they put their energies toward dealing with that one? The widespread sexual abuse of military women seems a lot more serious to me than the possibility of a few gay Scouts.


Well it concerns women.....you know still second class citizens in many ways.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Patty, Way cool picture. I know some folks who are smiling for that. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a little celebration picture.


Thanks for posting that, Patty. It took a long time for the Scouts to make the change and I am happy they finally did it. I'll be even happier when they will allow openly gay leaders, but I'm satisfied now with taking one step at a time. Scouts has been a great organization for millions of kids.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174669-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

